# *** Rocky Mountain Galerie ***



## t. eschknecht (23. Dezember 2001)

guten tag.

da es anscheinend hier doch ein paar ROCKY MOUNTAIN freaks gibt, sollten deren drahtesel auch einmal gezeigt werden. 

der leidensgenosse ALTITUDE machte ja schon den anfang mit seinem radl im beitrag "bin neu hier...". werde nun zuerst das schöne und schon bekannte ROCKY MOUNTAIN headquarter bild einstellen um dem ganzen eine würdigen anfang zu ermöglichen...

hoffe das viele pics dazukommen...


schöne feiertage, dicke eier und einen guten rutsch wünscht euch euer aller,

t. eschknecht


----------



## t. eschknecht (23. Dezember 2001)

hoffe das funzt jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t. eschknecht (23. Dezember 2001)

...das auch...


----------



## t. eschknecht (23. Dezember 2001)

so jungs,

so eines hatte ich mal, bis mir der rahmen am sitzrohr gerissen ist. ´91 nimbus mit weißer syncros-gabel und vorbau. schön das.


----------



## t. eschknecht (23. Dezember 2001)

...das NIMBUS.


----------



## t. eschknecht (23. Dezember 2001)

also, hier mein 95er vertex, judy fsx und englund total air, vorbau control tech, stütze ritchey, tioga VR-nabe, ibis HR-nabe etc.

schönen tag noch.

t.


----------



## SebR (25. Dezember 2001)

Hi,
super Idee, das mit der Rocky-Galerie!!! 
Bis jetzt habe ich zwar leider nur ein Bild vom Rahmen, aber macht ja nix...!
Hoffentlich zeigen noch mehr Leute hier ihre "Schätzchen"!!
Ansonsten: schönes 2002 und happy trails!
mfg, seb

Also, das ist er!


----------



## Altitude (25. Dezember 2001)

Find ich klasse mit der Galerie

Hier ist noch mal meiner;

Ein 96er Altitude "15th Aniversary" in mattschwarz! 

Lt. Rocky gibts von dem Rahmen nur ca. 100 Stk, wobie die meisten aber in der neuen Welt verkauft wurden.

Ich hab meinen zufällig auf nem Trip durch Alaska entdeckt und hab dann das Hornorar von diesem Auftrag gleich wieder in diesen wundervollen Rahmen investiert!:streit -meine Freundin war nicht begeistert!

Leider hat er eine kleine Delle im Oberrohr.  

Ich wünsch euch noch ein paar erholsame, fette Festtage. 

@bert serotta

eri st zwar selten, aber fährt wie die Angst

@ eschknecht

klasse idee mit der galerie, hätt von mir sein können!
is die A9 wieder frei?


----------



## Triple F (26. Dezember 2001)

Ne Galerie wäre echt Trumpf.
Könnt 2 "The Edge" dazusteuern. 1x ´94 (Stahl) und 1x ´95(EASTON).

Schickt mir am besten gleich nen Link von der Homepage, jemand hat doch sicherlich Zeit und Muse, eine zu erstellen ;-)


----------



## dave (26. Dezember 2001)

Mein aktuelles Vertex von 98 ... 





... und eines, welches ihr bestimmt noch nie gesehen habt


----------



## Superfriend (27. Dezember 2001)

Das untere ist ein altes Vertex oder Vertex T.O. neu lackiert so von Mitte der 90er oder so, stimmts?
Erkennt man am schräg abgesägten Sitzrohr und dem unten und oben etwas verstärkten Steuerrohr.

Stell doch bitte mal jemand ein pic vom Suzi Q hier rein!
Ich hab noch eins aufm PC, das auch mal hier im Forum stand, habs mir damals gespeichert, weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nciht, wie ich das ins Forum bringen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebR (27. Dezember 2001)

Tach zusammen,
kein Bild, aber trotzdem eine Meldung wert (finde ich jedenfalls): beim Fahrradshop Gerhardt in Berlin hängt er, der Rocky Mountain Traum schlechthin: 

Rocky Mountain Ti-Bolt mit Joe Murray Titangabel (!), Race Face Titan Vorbau, Syncros Titan Stütze, XTR, Tune, etc.pp. 
Titan, wohin man blickt!!! Wunderschön!!!

Lt. Shop gibt es davon in Deutschland so um die 6 Stück in der Art.
So. das wollte ich nur mal loswerden, wer also die Möglichkeit hat, sollte hingehen und sich das Teil ansehen.
mfg, seb


----------



## [email protected] (27. Dezember 2001)

schönes Thema!!! Mein Vertex hängt nur noch an der Wand zum Streicheln... Nach Rückfrage bei RM in Vancouver soll es das 94er Modell sein - ganz sicher war sich die Pressesprecherin da aber auch nicht! Hat eigentlich jemand zufällig eine Bezugsquelle für die Federn in den Bremssockeln???


----------



## whoa (27. Dezember 2001)

Hi [email protected],

dein Vertex ist mit Sicherheit älter! '93 & '94 war das Vertex schon aus Alu. Deins müßte also mind. von '92 sein. 

greetz whoa, der das genaue Baujahr seines Warrior auch nich weiß 

PS: Ich würd dafür nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, bin mir aber recht sicher. Also korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## [email protected] (27. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *dein Vertex ist mit Sicherheit älter! '93 & '94 war das Vertex schon aus Alu. Deins müßte also mind. von '92 sein.
> *



Ich hab erst 96 mitg dem Biken angefangen, also die Entwicklung davor nicht mitgekriegt. Gekauft hab ichs ´97 mit 0km für 1500 DM in einem Shop; ich meine, der hätte gesagt, er hats nicht losgekriegt, weil alle Welt Alu und 8fach haben wollte. Ab welchem Bj. gabs denn 8er Kassetten? Übrigens waren an den Rahmen auch noch die Original-Anhänger dran, auf denen u.a. hervorgehoben wurde, es sei "powder coated" (obwohl´s nicht so aussieht) - war aber da anscheinend auch noch recht neu.

Würd mich schon stark interessieren, welches Bj. es nun ist - wär doch traurig, wenn ich seinen 10. Geburtstag verpassen würde...


----------



## whoa (27. Dezember 2001)

Also die XTR gibt's ab '92 und war Shimano's erste 8-fach Gruppe. Ab '94 war dann auch die Deore XT 8-fach. Dein Schaltwerk ist mind. ein 93er oder älter?
Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-classic.de/mtb/leserbikes/rockyvertex.htm
...sieht deinem doch zum verwechseln ähnlich!  
Also is Baujahr '92 ein ganz heißer Tip!
Poste dann doch einmal ein paar Pics von der Geburtstagsfeier nächstes Jahr!


----------



## t. eschknecht (27. Dezember 2001)

korrekt!

bj. 92 das gute. das erste und einzige baujahr in dem das vertex aus stahl (tange prestige concept) war. das rocky prospekt brachte die auflösung.

gruß
t. eschknecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2001)

@whoa / t.eschknecht

Vielen heissen Dank! Das isses (identisch mit dem bei mtb-classic abgebildeten; XT-Schaltwerk usw. - passt alles)!!! SInd auch noch die Original-Aufkleber am Sitzrohr mit eben dieser Material-Angabe. Den Geburtstag hab ich mal auf den 31.März festgelegt - gibt ein rauschendes Fest...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2001)

mmmmhhhh


----------



## Greasy Pete (29. Dezember 2001)

blizzard, stark modifiziert.


----------



## Jens (29. Dezember 2001)

Mein bescheidener Beitrag:


----------



## dave (29. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> *Das untere ist ein altes Vertex oder Vertex T.O. neu lackiert so von Mitte der 90er oder so, stimmts?
> Erkennt man am schräg abgesägten Sitzrohr und dem unten und oben etwas verstärkten Steuerrohr.*



Treffer!
Der Rahmen ist von '95. Aber nach einiger Zeit haben die Stahlnieten der Kabelhalter (am Oberrohr) angefangen zu korrodieren. Der Lack hat Blasen geworfen und ist abgeplazt   
Aber dafür habe ich ja von Rocky den 98er Rahmen bekommen


----------



## Jan (30. Dezember 2001)

Was hast Du denn da für eine Sattelklemme???
Das Original war doch eigentlich in copper!
Doch nicht etwa die Schrägung abgeflext....?!?

Schade, das Du die Teile in der passenden Farbe nicht dazugenommen hast(RF Kurbel+Headset....)!
Jan


----------



## Bugger (3. Januar 2002)

Servus,
fahre auch ein RM und da ich leider noch kein Bild habe, will ich Euch einfach mal beschreiben, was ich am bike habe. Also: vertex TO Rahmen, Tune Laufräder(super), Tune Sattelstütze/ Barends/ Innenlager/ Kurbel, syncros Vorbau und XT Komponenten. 
Wie seid Ihr denn alle so drauf? Fahrt Ihr Rennen? 
ES LEBE ROCKY MOUNTAIN!!! 
Gruß Bugger


----------



## MichiVeith (3. Januar 2002)

RETRO


----------



## andy2 (4. Januar 2002)

naja innenlager und naben könnten gerade so durchgehen, der rest eher nicht


----------



## olli (4. Januar 2002)

Na die Bar-Ends wurden in der Bike schon 1991 oder 1992 getestet.
Und ich glaube, im 1994er Kurbeltest waren auch schon Tune-Kurbeln mit dabei.

Ich würde die Tune-Sachen aber auch nicht Retro nennen. Und auch nicht besonders originell. Außer die Hörnchen. Die sind wirklich schon Klassiker (IMHO).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (4. Januar 2002)

stimmte jetzt wo du es sagt, man geht die zeit schnell rum kommt mir vor wie gestern.


----------



## olli (4. Januar 2002)

wieder mal ein Rocky Bild:

RM Blizzard 1994, etwas umgebaut, mittlerweile verkauft.


----------



## olli (4. Januar 2002)

und nochmal das Cirrus


----------



## whoa (5. Januar 2002)

Wenn noch Interesse an einer richtigen Rocky Mountain Galerie besteht, schickt mir eure Pics und Texte (Texte sind wichtig!!) und sie wird hoffentlich rasch wachsen! 

http://www.oldschoolbiking.de/bikes'n_parts/bikes/rocky

Rocky Mountain Gallery 

Aber bitte nix von 'nem RM9, stattdessen lieber mal 'n Turbo!


----------



## whoa (8. Januar 2002)

Alle Rocky Fans im Winterschlaf???  
Mit solch "reger" Beteiligung wird dat nix mit 'ner Rocky Galerie! 
Hier mal 'n Pic von meinem Blizzard, welches ich grad auf meiner Platte beim "aufräumen" fand. 
Man beachte die schöne Magura und übersehe bitte gleichzeitig die abscheulichen Tune Barends, welche ich inzwischen zum Glück Husten vertickt hab.


----------



## Triple F (8. Januar 2002)

Jajajaja...über TUNE lästern und dann ein Pic posten,dass die PD-M-545 Pedale zeigt...
 
Hab meine HS22 auch grad poliert. Mit rot eloxierten Alutech-Hebeln. Edelst...


----------



## LASER (8. Januar 2002)

Hi!


Wie haste denn das gemacht? Steht mir nämlich auch noch bevor - das Gelb muß ab 


Gruß und


----------



## whoa (9. Januar 2002)

Die Pedalen sind ja auch nur ganz kurz dran gewesen (liegen im neuwertigen Zustand bei mir auf Halde)!   
Und stehen übrigens zum Verkauf, aber das gehört ja nicht hierher.

@ Laser
Mit 'nem Dremel sehr viel Polierpaste und noch viel mehr Zeit!   
Bereite Dich auf 'ne riesige Sauerei vor! Trotzdem viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## Kuromago (9. Januar 2002)

Ich würde Sie erst mit handelsüblichen Abbeizer abbeizen, haben wir bei einer Magura Hydrostop (der gaaaannnz alten mit der seperaten Lenkerschelle!) gemacht, dann poliert und ein wenig gewichtsoptimiert mit der Feile  und dann noch HD22 Tuninghebel von Altek eingepasst 
Das Problem ist das die Druckgussteile von Magura nicht gerade die schönsten und gleichmässigsten Oberflächen haben 

Nach vielen, vielen Stunden im keller und einigen Litern Bier 
ist das Ding aber echt schön geworden, Bild folgt!

Btw: Hat noch jemand so einen alten Hebel rumliegen, beim rechten ist das Innenleben vom Geberzylinder leicht beschädigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kuromago _
> *...beim rechten ist das Innenleben vom Geberzylinder leicht beschädigt! *


DITO!  
Bei mir is der Dichtungsgummi, bei 'ner Abfahrt geplatzt.


----------



## Kuromago (9. Januar 2002)

Hi Whoa!

Das Dichtungsgummi ist es nicht, das ist noch i.O.!
Das Problem bei diesem Hebel ist, dass magura noch eine seperate senkkopfimbusschraube unterhalb des Zylinders zur Befestigung des Hebels an der Lenkerschelle eingebaut hat!
Diese ist dem Vorbsitzer dann wohl mal verlorengegangen und
durch eien Standard Imbusschraube ersetzt worden! 
Da es sich bei der Hydrostop noch um eine Anlage mit 18mm (!) Geberkolben handelt, hat jetzt der Geberzylinder (Noch eine Alu/Kunstoffkonstruktion) nicht mehr richtig reingepasst, so dass der Vorbesitzer ihn kurzerhand etwas mit dem Messer bearbeitet hat (die Aluplatte ist weg, und der Kunstoff beschädigt--> leckt ein wenig)!
Da wir die gesamte Anlage gerade wieder auf Vordermann bringen, wäre es halt schön diesen Fehler gleich mit zu beseitigen!
Braucht man aber Ersatzteile


----------



## Superfriend (9. Januar 2002)

Hey whoa!
Fährst du nur ein Kettenblatt, oder wo is bei dir der linke Schalthebel abgeblieben?


----------



## whoa (9. Januar 2002)

@ Superfriend
Scharf beobachtet! 
Ja ich fahr vorne "nur" ein Kettenblatt. War mal eine Tuningmaßnahme, als mir auffiel, daß ich's kleine sowieso nich nutze. Dies liegt aber eher an den "Bergen" in Berlin als an meiner Kondi! 
vorne 36 / hinten 12-32

Nächster Schritt wird der Aubau eines Singlespeed sein, da meine Schaltfreude sich in Grenzen hält. Man könnte sagen ich bin das Gegenteil von Renn Maus (er fiebert 'ner 30fach XTR entgegen) in der Hinsicht.


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

Hier ein Bild von meinem SuziQ, leider noch nicht fertig und nur aktuelle Parts da ich es erst im April 01 gekauft habe (neu und noch nie aufgebaut).

Hoffe das mit dem Bild funzt


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

Da isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

auch nicht


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

das war wohl ein bisschen zu viel des Guten.
Scheiß Technik


----------



## LASER (10. Januar 2002)

Hi!


Das Bildformat ist optimal - besser als das kleine Lupenbildchen darüber! Die aktuellen Parts die Du da dran hast find ich passen aber auch sehr schön, bis auf die Gabel, die wirkt wie ein Fremdkörper! Wenn Du es weiterhin "modern" austatten willst und unbedingt auf MZ stehst, mach doch die neue Marathon S dran, die ist auch weiß und ne leichte und moderne Gabel. Oder pulver die MZ auf dem Bild halt weiß.

*Egal wie, wird auf jeden Fall ein absolutes Hammerteil und wahrscheinlich eines der schönsten Räder hier im Forum!!!!!!!*  


Gruß und


----------



## Altitude (10. Januar 2002)

wow,

.........

ich dachte, mein Altitude ist schön und selten, aber Du hast wirklich Glückskekse ge.....!  

Das ist eins der schönsten Rockys, daß ich kenne!

Hat noch jemand ein SuzieQ übrig?

Haben will!!!


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

Ich habe für den Rahmen 2200.- DM bezahlt. Geht das in Ordnung?

Was ist dran an der Sache, daß das Bike limitiert war auf 50 Stück. Habe ich schon mehrfach gehört.

Zur Gabel, eigentlich sollte es eine weiße ROND/Magura Quake AIR werden, aber das Geld fehlte mir dann. Die Marathon hat doch 100mm FW oder, das wäre mir dann zu viel gewesen da ich nicht glaube daß der Rahem für 100mm geeignet ist.

Und in echt sieht die Gabel zum Rahmen eigentlich ganz cool aus.


----------



## olli (10. Januar 2002)

Hi,

eine Frage: ist es der Rahmen aus Traunstein?


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

das ist er. wieso?


----------



## olli (10. Januar 2002)

Ich war auch mal dran interessiert und habe mit den Leuten gesprochen. Aber preislich war leider nix mehr drin. Insofern war Dein Preis schon o.k. - hättest es eh nicht billiger bekommen ;-)

Bei solch seltenen Stücken gibt es eh keinen Vergleichspreis.
Wenn es Dein Traumbike ist, paßt das schon. Und ein neuer Rocky Rahmen kostet ja auch so viel.


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

Ich sah gestern hier im Forum den Rocky Mountain Billy B. gibts sowas noch irgendwo?


----------



## LASER (10. Januar 2002)

Hi!


Also ich bleibe dabei: Die Gabel MUSS weiß werden!!!
Du hast Dir soviel Mühe gegeben, den Rest der Austattung mit dem Rahmen farblich abzustimmen und ausgerechnet bei der Gabel wird gespart??? Überleg Dir das nochmal, muß ja nicht sofort sein - aber meiner Meinung nach darf man bei solch einem Traumbike keine Kompromisse mehr eingehen! Pech gehabt!!! 


Gruß und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

Früher oder später tausch ich die Gabel schon noch aus.

Aber das Problem ist daß es 2001 kaum weiße Gabeln gab.

Und jetzt:

Rock Shox Duke SL Schwarz oder weiß (weiß, immer noch nicht lieferbar sonst hätte ich sie ja bestellt).

Marzocchi Marathon, leider nur in Perlmuttweiß.

Rock Shox Psylo SL 02, Ja Toll, ich kauf mir doch keine Gabel für 1400 Eier und 120 mm Federweg, damit ich sie mit U-Turn auf 80mm einstellen darf.

Rond/Magura Quake Air, das einzige was wirklich passt, Farbe, Gewicht, Federweg.

Nur hat mich der Wille getrieben bald möglichst mit dem Bike fertig zu werden, um es auch mal zu fahren. Und somit war es halt vorerst mal die Z2 Atom Race für 471 DM.


----------



## olli (10. Januar 2002)

Willst Du das Bike wirklich richtig fahren?
Hast Du keine Angst um das gute Stück? Das Ding wurde wirklich nicht oft gebaut. 

Wenn Du eher aus Sammlergesichtspunkten handelst, solltest Du Dir eine ältere Gabel einbauen. Eine der ersten Z2 in rot vielleicht? Oder eine schöne FS in weiß von Manitou.

Aber doch kein Duke oder Marathon.! 

Ich würde mich erst mal erkundigen was der Rahmen an Gabellänge/Einbauhöhe verträgt und was die rechte Kettenstrebe aushält, bevor ich ihn hart rannehme. Damals (1995 oder 1996) waren 63 bis 70 mm normal, die Judy DH hatte 1997 "wahnsinnige" 80 mm.

Ich will Dir den Spaß an dem Teil nicht verderben, aber es wäre sehr schade um den Rahmen, wenn er kaputt ginge.


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

fahr ich eh nur CC. Und den nicht wie ein Irrer sondern locker und gemütlich. Soll ja noch spaß machen.

Ich muß mir ja selber nichts beweisen. Und jumps oder kleine drops kommen mit dem Teil nicht in Frage.


----------



## LASER (10. Januar 2002)

Hi!


Ich denke nicht, daß es Probleme mit der Einbauhöhe gibt. Als mein Rahmen konstruiert wurde, haben die noch nicht mal im Traum dran gedacht, daß da mal ne Federgabel reinkommen könnte - sprich: KEINE Federgabelgeometrie! Na und? Ich hab auch ne moderne Gabel drin und dem Rahmen hat es eigentlich nur "gut getan". Und was das Fahren betrifft: Ansichtssache, es ist schon ein echtes Schmuckstück, aber ich finde gerade solche Bikes gewinnen nochmal an Flair, wenn man sie fährt. Denn ich mag die alten Bikes nicht nur wegen ihrer Optik, sondern weil sie sich oft auch einfach anders ( ich finde besser! ) fahren. Daher hat meins seit Jahren auch keine Ruhepause bekommen, ist aber auch ein Titanrahmen...


Gruß und


----------



## andy2 (10. Januar 2002)

das mit dem fahrverhalten liegt aber eher an der zeit als daran das es ihm wirklich gut getan hätte, man fährt heute die rahmen einfach anders als damals. ich denke das ist ansichtssache aber ein suziq mit soviel federweg ist ungefähr so cool wie ein chevy mit omegamotor


----------



## --MAXI-- (10. Januar 2002)

Ich glaube nicht daß 80mm FW zuviel sind, oder daß es uncool ist.

Aber früher oder später tausch ich die Gabel gegen ne ROND/Magura Quake AIR, die ist weiß, dann gibt auch Laser ruh ;-), und sie hat nur 70 mm FW.


----------



## Greasy Pete (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich würde das Rad nicht fahren, da es sich um  ein seltenes Sammlerstück handelt. Nicht das ich gegen Classic Bikes mit Kratzern und Dreckspitzern bin, aber ein Freund von mir besitzt so einen Rahmen, der genau an der unten bezeichneten Stelle durchgerissen ist. Und das Rad sah nicht besonderst viel gefahren aus. Ich würde es mir aufbauen und nur hinn und wieder mal fahren, nicht als normales Allround MTB für die tägliche Trainingsrunde und den daraus resultierenden Belastungen.

Viel Spass aber trotzdem damit, ist wirklich ein schönes Teil,

Gruß  Peter


----------



## --MAXI-- (11. Januar 2002)

Von der Zeit her geshen komm ich eh nur einmal pro Woche so richtig zum fahren und dann sind das meist Strecken mit Forst und Kieswegen, vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen gröber aber nichts zu krasses.

Du machst mir Angst :-(

Hat dein Freund den Rahmen noch?
Wenn ja dann wäre es ganz cool wenn du ein Bild von der Bruchstelle hier rein stellen könntest.


----------



## Fox (11. Januar 2002)

Ihr seit doch alles des TODES!!!!      80mm ich glaub ihr spinnt. Es gibt nur eines was da rein gehört. 63mm powered by Rock Shox. Bitte eine alte Judy SL (aus welchem Jahr ist nochmal die ganz gelbe??) mit White Brothers Dämpfer Patrone und Eibach Stahlfedern. Und bitte in weiss lackiert nur mit dem Rock Shox Logo drauf. Das ist die einzig perfekte Gabel für diesen Rahmen. Dazu gibt es einfach keine Alternative!!!

Könnt ihr euch noch an die Wahl des schönsten Leserbikes in der Bike errinnern??? Was hat da denn damals gewonnen??? Ja natürlich ein SuziQ mit Referenzausstattung. Eine Doppelseite voll mit diesem göttlichen Foto des Bikes. Komplett in weiss/eloxal rot gehalten. Ein Traum!!! Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr 100%ig genau an das Foto errinnern und in einer jugendlichen unüberlegten Aufräumaktion habe ich diese Bike Ausgabe leider zum Recycling frei gegeben. Auf jeden Fall war an dem Bike eine weisse Race Face Turbine LP Kurbel mit schwarzen Race Face Kettenblättern, Spengle Laufräder in weiss, oben genannte Judy SL in weiss, rote Ringlé Sattelstütze müsste das gewesen sein mit einem weissen Flite. An mehr kann ich mich momentan leider nicht errinnern. Auf jeden Fall war das Bike einfach genial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --MAXI-- (12. Januar 2002)

meine Austattung wird warscheinlich:

Schwarze Laufräder mit roten Naben (zumindest einen roten Teil)
also entweder, Cris King Naben, oder ein Sun/Ringle Satz oder Rolf Propel.

Die Gabel bleibt erstmal (irgendwann Ron/Magura Quake AIR, oder ne alternative wenn bis dahin mehr weißes auf dem Markt ist).

Lenker: Race Face Air Alloy (Schwarz)
Sattelst.: Ringlé (rot), Easton CT2, oder Tune Rot, vielleicht auch ne Syncros.

Den Rest hab ich schon.

Das auf dem Bild sind nur Leihlaufräder, wollte mal die Optik testen.

Oder gebt mir mal ein paar Alternativen (vorallem bei den Laufrädern).


----------



## Triple F (12. Januar 2002)

Also  Dein Bike wird ja eh ein absolutes Liebhaberstück, dann kann man ja ein bißchen weiter ausholen:

Wie wär´s, wenn du die Nippel abwechselnd rot eloxiert und silber einsetzt. Dazu ne rote Ringlé (aber keine SUN/Ringlé!)

Ne rote Moby und ein roter H²O kommt auch gut...laß Dir Zeit.


----------



## whoa (12. Januar 2002)

Der Vorschlag von TripleF is WICHTIG!!!! Laß Dir Zeit und überleg lieber einmal mehr was Du dranschraubst!

So dann wollt ich mich nochmal für die Pics von Dir bedanken!
Ich krieg ja hoffentlich auch noch welche wenn Du's fertig hast?! 

So nun zu den Komponenten:
Bitte um Himmels Willen KEINE Tune oder Easton StÜtze!! 
Auch SUN/Ringlé oder Rolf Propel Laufräder wären eine Schande! 
Da Du ja sicher nur Neuteile dranmachen willst plädiere ich für 'nen Chris King Laufradsatz. Der kost zwar 'n kleines Vermögen, aber is halt einfach superb...  

Ich weiß ja nich ob ich bei so'nem Vorschlag gesteinigt werde, aber find die Naben von Bees sehr schön. Ne Honeybee fahr ich derzeit auch!  Wenn Du besonders leicht Laufräder willst könntest Du auch den Bees Helium Nabensatz nehmen. Der is fast so leicht wie Tune, aber um Welten schöner und vor allem preiswerter!!!

Egal welche Laufräder es im Endeffekt werden sollten!
BITTE keine Komplettlaufräder alá Mavic! *würg*


----------



## --MAXI-- (12. Januar 2002)

Mavic Komplettlaufräder will ich nicht, und von UST halt auch nicht sehr viel.

Aber den Chris King Satz hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, für 684 Euro mit roten Classic Naben und schwarzen X 517 Felgen, Sapim XRay Speichen (schwarz).

Chris King soll geil laut sein (Freilauf) hab ich gehört.


----------



## andy2 (12. Januar 2002)

naja das kommt auf die entwicklungsstufe drauf an gibts von fast lautlos bis geil laut ich glaube je neuer desto lauter


----------



## whoa (12. Januar 2002)

Also nun wiedermal 100% zum Thema... 

Hab grad ein paar Bilder von meinem Blizzard eingescannt.
Qualität is nich doll, aber besser als nix.

greetz

PS: Mehr Bilder findet Ihr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (12. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fox _
> *Auf jeden Fall war an dem Bike eine weisse Race Face Turbine LP Kurbel mit schwarzen Race Face Kettenblättern, *


Falsch!

Es waren schwarze Syncros Revolution...

Aber das Bike war echt göttlich  

Und ich würde es auch nicht fahren...


----------



## Fox (12. Januar 2002)

Jo jetzt wo du es sagst Quen... Das stimmt genau... Da hab ich die Kurbel nämlich das erste mal gesehen und wollte auch so eine haben... Ist bis heute nichts geworden...


----------



## Quen (12. Januar 2002)

hier im Classic-Board hatte da noch welche... neu und mittlerweile unter 700 DM


----------



## --MAXI-- (12. Januar 2002)

Bei Bikeaction unter Fun Stuff ist auch ein SuziQ auf der zweiten Seite.

Hat zwar keine Spengle aber nen weißen Flite, nd schwarze Kurbeln, welche kann man nicht richtig sehen, aber keine Syncros.


----------



## LASER (12. Januar 2002)

Hi!


... eigentlich wolltest Du uns doch nur damit mitteilen, daß Deins auf Seite 1 von bikeaction steht und sowieso viel schöner ist!( is ja auch so! ) 


Gruß und


----------



## --MAXI-- (12. Januar 2002)

heißt schöner? Ist ja nicht fertig. Beim Rahmen kommts auf selbe raus.


----------



## Fox (12. Januar 2002)

Schlechte Idee mit dem Namen  Jetzt komm ich vorbei und hol mein Bike ab *lol*


----------



## LASER (12. Januar 2002)

Hi!


Schöner heißt, daß die Farbkombi des Anderen das Bike doch eher im Regen stehen läßt, während Du schon im Ansatz erkennen läßt, daß Du der Ästhetik des Bikes Rechnung tragen willst ( bis auf die Gabel  ) Daher schließe ich mich den anderen an: Laß Dir Zeit!


Gruß und


----------



## Superfriend (13. Januar 2002)

Hey Fox, hab ein Bild von dem Bike, von dem du schreibst bei mir auf PC, soll ich s dir schicken?


----------



## PrimOChris (16. Januar 2002)

Ist ja schon ´ne ganz schöne gallery bisher, aber mir fehlt ein bike, zu dem ich immer eine besondere Beziehung hatte. 
Der "Neonbomber" schlechthin, das 89er Equipe!
(Grün, weiß, gelb und orange glaube ich...)
Wäre toll wenn jemand noch ein Photo davon hätte, war glaub´ich in einer der ersten bike Ausgaben getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox (16. Januar 2002)

@Superfriend

Das wäre cool wenn du das machen könntest Superfriend... Schick es an [email protected]
Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## Superfriend (16. Januar 2002)

grad losgeschickt


----------



## Fox (16. Januar 2002)

Muss ich einfach mal posten... Hab ich vom Superfriend... Das ist die Referenz:


----------



## Superfriend (17. Januar 2002)

> hab ich vom Superfriend



Also nicht das Bike. Nur das Bild. Leider.


----------



## Manitou (17. Januar 2002)

Was ist eigentlich mit Syncros passiert??? Gibt es die jetzt nicht mehr?? Oder sind die Aufgekauft worden???

Manitou


----------



## LASER (17. Januar 2002)

Hi!


Sycnros gibt es noch, wird aber in Deutschland nicht mehr vertrieben. Außerdem bauen die heute nicht wirklich mehr Kultteile... schnöde Massenprodukte, die in nichts mehr was Besonderes darstellen, zu sehen auf www.syncros.com


Gruß und


----------



## bert serotta (18. Januar 2002)

mal schaun ob ichs bring...


....verdammte Hühnerkacke!!! Habs natürlich nicht gebracht mein Rocky hier rein zu bringen....

Hmm, verflixte Technik!!!


----------



## LASER (18. Januar 2002)

Hi!


Wo ist das Problem? Lass Dir helfen!


Gruß und


----------



## nik (31. Januar 2002)

an alle freunde der suzi q und ihrer tücken.
bikeschmiede 262 in offenbach hat einen rahmen, der ist aber leider auch gebrochen. wen es interessiert, der kann ja mal anrufen. 
es soll ja auch wunderschweißer geben ( kalle nicolai...), die so etwas reparieren können.
vielleicht ist ja was zu bewegen.

gruß nik

p.s.: demnächst ein bild eines wahnsinns- rockies!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (31. Januar 2002)

Hier mein bescheidener Beitrag zum schönen Thema Rocky Mountain:

Ein RM Equipe aus Tange Prestige Ultimate Ultralight Rohrsatz mit Ritchey Ausfallenden.  

Gruß, Smithy

P.S.: Steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach mailen.


----------



## kAos (5. Februar 2002)

tescht.


----------



## kAos (5. Februar 2002)

ich checks nicht wie ich mein rocky hier rein krieg, is ja auch viel zu klein, das fenster, gelle? nee ma im ernst, kann mir jemand erklären (für den berühmten DAU) wie ich mein foto reinstelle?
oder is mein altitude t.o. zu schnöde, fänd ich schade...



mfg  -kAos-


----------



## --MAXI-- (5. Februar 2002)

Du musst es erst mal in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm kleiner machen, so daß es maximal 60000 Bytes hat 
Am beste über die Bildgröße.


----------



## crankomatic (12. Februar 2002)




----------



## Martin M (24. März 2002)

und zwar von einem 96 Fusion. 
Den Rahmen hab ich geschenkt bekommen, und dann diesen astreinen Singlespeeder daraus gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (25. März 2002)

das arme rocky


----------



## rasaldul (25. März 2002)

test test test test test test test test


----------



## rasaldul (25. März 2002)

kann hier mein rocky nicht posten, obwohl das Foto weniger als 60 KB hat. Bitte helft mir! Danke!   Marc


----------



## whoa (26. März 2002)

@ rasaldul
Fälschlicherweise wird immer angenommen ein Bild müßte kleiner sein als 60 KB.  Daher kommen IMHO die Probs beim Pics posten.
Die Beschränkung liegt bei _60.000 Byte_ (~58,5 KB), probier's doch also einfach noch einmal.


----------



## rasaldul (6. April 2002)

Zwar in dem Dekor noch kein Klassiker, aber es zählen ja die inneren Werte:


----------



## Superfriend (12. April 2002)

Jetzt mal mein Beitrag zur Rockygalerie. Das Foto ist kurz nach einem XC-Rennen anno 97 aufgenommen. Meins ist das Rechte, das Linke gehört nem Kumpel.
Der Rahmen ist ein klassischer original Rocky, Modell "Oxygen race". Ich bin das Rad zu der Zeit in der "Werksausstattung" bei XC-Rennen in der Jugendklasse gefahren. Den Rahmen hab ich heut noch und fahre ihn aller dings in einer komplett anderen Ausstattung mit einer komfortablen Sitzposition. (=> Syncros-DH-Vorbau + Syncros DH-Lenker)


----------



## --MAXI-- (20. April 2002)

Könnte hier jemand vielleicht mal ein Bild com TiBolt posten. Aber in groß.


----------



## yoeddy33 (21. April 2002)

@ maxi,


ich bin z. Zt in Verhandlungen mit jemanden in Canada bzgl. eines ti-bolt. die grafik habe ich beigefügt. Hoffe es klappt...
Der Typ will ca 2000  für das Komplette Rad. hier die Auflistung...

Frame- Sanduik TI3A12.5V Custom Guage Titanium Fork- Rock Shox SID Hydraair XC Red 

Wheels- (race set) - Mavicx 517 Rims XTR Hubs 12-32 Cog set IRC Mythos xc 1.95R K 

Tires Red Wal l(Sunday Set) - Mavic 217 

Rims Shimano 600 Hubs 12-32 Cog set Ritchey Megabite Z Max 2.1 Red Tread 

Pedals- Shimano clipless PDM747 

Crankset- Shimano XTR Drive Train 

Shifters & Breaks- XTR Rapid Fire, XTR V Breaks Bar & Stem- Scott AT-2 Bar Titanium Race Face

Stem Sadle- Leather Syncros post Derailers- Front XT Rear XTR 

Mal schauen ob das klappt! Kennst du jemanden der in Deutschland eins fährt und verkauft? 

Grus Tom


----------



## yoeddy33 (21. April 2002)

Hab doch glatt das Bild vergessen...


----------



## --MAXI-- (21. April 2002)

Wirklich schön.

Leider kenn ich niemanden der eins verkauft, wäre selber scharf drauf aber im moment fehlt eh das Geld.

Danke fürs Bild und viel Glück bei deinen Verhandlungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-age (7. Mai 2002)

So, hier ist das schöne Stück...nach dem Suzi Q. mein Lieblings-RM!

Ciao t-age


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2002)

Hier mal was zum Thema "Haltbarkeit von Rocky Mountain"

Ein 1991er Rocky Expirience aus ALU
mit Manitou 1,Ultegra und DX-Schaltung, Grafton Bremsen, ControlTec-Vorbau und den allerersten GripShift

Das neueste sind die Reifen,die Kette,das Ritzel, die RockShox-Stütze und der Sattel (von 1999)

Der Besitzer ist ein guter Freund von mir und nutzt dieses Teil immer noch als sein Alpha-MTB (wir waren gestern ca. 50 km im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs und das Ding klettert wie die Sau und ist Bergab immer noch ne Waffe!!!)


----------



## ingmar (21. Mai 2002)

ist zwar noch nicht sooo classic, aber immerhin aus schwermetall ;-)


----------



## Vatte (21. Mai 2002)

Nicht nur ihr könnt eure Rockys in die Galerie stellen, sondern auch ich! Das ist mein 97er Thin Air.


----------



## andy2 (21. Mai 2002)

wow wirklich thin air


----------



## Superfriend (21. Mai 2002)

Hey ingmar! Nettes Rocky, aber was n das fürn Giant im hintergrund? Sieht komisch aus! N NRS is das doch nicht, oder?


----------



## ingmar (22. Mai 2002)

@ superfriend:
ähh, ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich mit den giants nicht aus, aber ich war mit einem kumpel des giant-team-mechanikers am lago und der hatte 2-3 giant fullys dabei, ich glaube auf dem foto ist ein prototyp des neuen xtc. konnte jeder von unserer crew mal probefahren, aber ich wollte nicht, da war er beleidigt, hehe.

@all: sorry für das giant foto hier!!!


----------



## robo (7. Juni 2002)

hier mal ein pic von meinem 93er equipe, das jetzt wie ein 96er blizzard gepulvert wurde


----------



## whoa (8. Juni 2002)

@ robo
Is das 'n Original Repaint von Rocky oder wo wurde das so gepulvert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robo (8. Juni 2002)

nein, ist kein original repaint.kann aber qulitativ locker mit dem original mithalten (habe mal mit dem original repaint eines rm altitude verglichen, das vor ein paar jahren die neue teamfarbe weiß-blau bekam). außerdem gibt es den repaint ja nur in aktuellen(?) bzw. teamfarben. das 96er blizzard war für meinen geschmack eines der optisch schönsten (das schönste?). deshalb sollte mein equipe auch so aussehen, auch wenn das der 100%-original-fraktion vielleicht nicht gefällt (is mir aber schnuppe, weil ich muss/darf damit fahren). 
gepulvert hat das bike die firma rockenstein aus schleusingen ( www.rockenstein-gmbh.de ), die hier im forum wohl besten ruf genießt (zu recht!!!).


----------



## Superfriend (8. Juni 2002)

@robo: 
GEIL!
absolut D I C K !
Beseonders das weiße Ahornblatt auf schwarzem Grund. Und der Rocky-Schriftzug huiuiuiui


----------



## steku (9. Juni 2002)

Das Equipe sieht ja absolut geil aus!

Ich besitze seit kurzem auch ein Rocky Mountain Blizzard von 2001. das sieht auch superschön aus, aber ich muss eingestehen, das das Equipe von der Lackierung noch ein quäntchen geiler ist. Sollte der Lack meines Rades mal verschlissen sein, geb ich es zu Rockenstein. Und dein Equipe wird dann als Vorlage dienen ;-)))

Grüße S.

P.S. Ritchey ließ seine Rohre früher bei Tange ziehen, nach seinen Spezifikationen. Aber steht trotzdem nur Ritchey drauf, nicht Tange.


----------



## pixel (19. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ist zwar noch kein klassiker, hoffe aber das wird es noch!!!

Mein Rocky Mountain Oxygen:






:::::::






:::::::








Servus


----------



## Superfriend (19. Juni 2002)

Cool, cool!  

Ich fahre (unter anderem) das Ur-Oxygen von 97. Ist mir besonders ans Herz gewachsen das Rad. Der Rahmen war damals noch rot und es gab noch die alten (und schöneren) Rocky-Schriftzüge.


----------



## go-dirt (20. Juni 2002)

wo bleiben denn eigentlich die schönen rockies ala thunderbold und wedge z.b.?das cirrus ist schonmal ein guter anfang... 






p.s.bitte nicht gleich weinen, falls sich hiermit jemand auf den schlips getreten fühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo Haarlos (21. Juni 2002)

Mit Wedge und Cirrus kann icht nicht dienen, aber mit einem Experience mit geiler schweinchenrosa Gabel (Ich frag mich was die bei Rocky damals geraucht haben um sone Farbe zu kreieren).


----------



## Hugo Haarlos (21. Juni 2002)

und gleich noch ein ´94-er Altitude hinterher, man beachte die schön gebohrten Kettenblätter und Kurbel!


----------



## Wilfired (22. Juni 2002)

Hey SebR!

mail mir doch bitte dringend irgendnen Kontakt (Tel./e-mail) zu dem Laden, von dem Du schreibst, daß er noch n Ti-Bolt hat!!!

Wollte mir nämlich nächste Woche ein McMahon Ti. zum Aufbau als 7 oder 8-Speed holen, aber für mich als Rocky-Freak wäre natürlich das Ti-Bolt eigentlich ein Muß!
Nachdem ich ja schließlich schon die komplette Rocky-Team-Wear vom Ex-Dt.Meister Winfried Straub (ich glaub so hieß der Typ) besitze!!!

e-mail: [email protected]

oder 01 79/2 34 30 95

Danke


----------



## Jeroen (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Wilfired _
> *Wollte mir nämlich nächste Woche ein McMahon Ti. zum Aufbau als 7 oder 8-Speed holen, aber für mich als Rocky-Freak wäre natürlich das Ti-Bolt eigentlich ein Muß!
> *



Hmm... ne McMahon jah?? Hmm schön.... Weiss jemand ob McMahon immer sein rahmen bei Litespeed anfertigen hat, oder ob ehr sie auch irgendwo anders fertigen lies??

Psst.. Wilfired.... Welche höhe ist das McMahon eigentlich???


----------



## go-dirt (22. Juni 2002)

so, rocky-freunde. schnallt euch an, denn jetzt gehts los:


----------



## go-dirt (22. Juni 2002)

noch eins...


----------



## go-dirt (22. Juni 2002)

ups *sorry* hab doch glatt die namen der 2 prachtstücke vergessen.
das weiss/schwarze mit den muffen ist das tantalus race und das grüne muffenlosgelötete ist das thunderbold. für mich ist das thunderbold das schönste rocky aller zeiten! chris de.kerf sei dank...


----------



## Jeroen (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *ups *sorry* hab doch glatt die namen der 2 prachtstücke vergessen.
> das weiss/schwarze mit den muffen ist das tantalus race und das grüne muffenlosgelötete ist das thunderbold. für mich ist das thunderbold das schönste rocky aller zeiten! chris de.kerf sei dank... *



Hmm... das ist jah sicher ein sehr sehr nette rahmen, das Thunderbolt. Und nich nur weil es der Chris gefertigt hat. Sieht sehr nett aus.... Sag mal... was ist das mit das Gabel?? Sieht sich ein bischen  aus....??? Aber es gefällt mir...


----------



## whoa (22. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von go-dirt _
> *ups *sorry* hab doch glatt die namen der 2 prachtstücke vergessen.
> das weiss/schwarze mit den muffen ist das tantalus race und das grüne muffenlosgelötete ist das thunderbold. für mich ist das thunderbold das schönste rocky aller zeiten! chris de.kerf sei dank... *


Yeah... das Thunderbolt is wirklich fett. 
Für mich ist es übrigens nicht "nur" das schönste Rocky aller Zeiten, sondern das schärfste Bike überhaupt!


----------



## Cycleshark (22. Juni 2002)

there's another color..........(and not for sale!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reen (22. Juni 2002)

hab bis jetzt noch gar kein rm the edge gesehen. hatte mal son ding in dunkelrot fast dunkelbraun mit nem ganz ganz fiesen luftdaempfer, ich glaub ein risse, kann mich nicht mehr gut erinnern. hab das ding dann gegen ein snowboard und ne jacke getauscht. war auch echt kacke lackiert und das losbrechtmoment war nicht fuer einen schueler, der sich sein hobby durch das streichen von gartenzaeunen finanziert hat, geeignet. faehrt einer noch so ein ding??? vielleicht hat ja jemand meinen rahmen erworben? habs im sauerland bei nem kleinen bikehaendler gelassen...


----------



## Reen (22. Juni 2002)

da! da isses ja! hab eins gefunden. so eins hatte ich mal, nur noch haesslicher. man war das kacke!


----------



## Wilfired (24. Juni 2002)

Hey, kann mir jemand dringendst Bescheid geben, wo ´s noch ´n Ti-Bolt oder am besten noch ein ganz altes Titanium (war wohl das erste Ti-Rocky, gell?) gibt???????

Anrufen oder SMS (komm nicht so oft an´s Internet): 
01 79/2 34 30 95

Super-Danke!!!


----------



## Radebeuler (25. Juni 2002)

hier mein beitrag zu rocky:


----------



## robo (25. Juni 2002)

komisch, mein 93er equipe hatte original so ne komische glitzer-lackierung mit gelben schriftzügen und auch nicht das schräge sitzrohr


----------



## Wilfired (25. Juni 2002)

Hey Jeroen,
das McMahon ist 18", Bj. 91 oder 92, übrigens mit ganz komischen Winkeln: irgendwo so 70 Lenkwinkel und 72 Sitzwinkel und nur 56 cm Oberrohrlänge bei 18", wenn ich ´s richtig im Kopf hab, der Typ hatte nämlich ein Datenblatt da.
Laut Aussage von dem mutmaßlichen Bike-Freak, der das Ding verkauft (hat selbst n Yeti C-26, derb gell? muß ich mir mal angucken, das Teil, dann stellt sich auch heraus, ob er das Teil wirklich hat oder nur Sprüche gemacht hat)
schweißt der McMahon seine Ti-Rahmen selbst?
(hab echt keine Ahnung von McMahon, wer weiß, ob das stimmt???)

Mal davon abgesehen, geht der seit über ner Woche nicht mehr an´s Tel., will der nix verkaufen, oder was?


----------



## Wilfired (25. Juni 2002)

Hey, SebR,

überred mal bitte für mich den Typen von Fahrrad-Gerhardt in Berlin, daß er mir das Ti-Bolt verkauft!

Ich hab mit dem tel., der hält mich wohl für ´nen bösen Buben und will es mir nicht verkaufen!!!!!!!!!

Ansonsten bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als das McMahon Ti zu nehmen... Na ja, geht "zur Not" ja vielleicht auch, oder?


----------



## bert serotta (25. Juni 2002)

@ robo & radebeuler

das equipe müßte ein 95er sein. bin mir da sogar ziemlich sicher, eigentlich sogar 100 prozentig!

sers, Bert


----------



## robo (25. Juni 2002)

käme von der farbe her hin, aber in meinem katalog hat das 95er equipe kein schräges sitzrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (25. Juni 2002)

@ bert:

Helf mir ma bitte auf die Sprünge, ich dachte eigentlich, das die älteren Rockys die abgeschrägten Sitzrohre hatten und die neueren gerade Sitzrohre?
Oder liege ich da falsch und habe eine falsche Auskunft bekommen?
Bekommt man bei "Rocky" anhand der Rahmennummer das Baujahr heraus?

Radebeuler


----------



## bert serotta (25. Juni 2002)

tach radebeuler,
beides stimmt! die rockies hatten anfangs gerade abgeschnittene sitzrohre und dann mal schräge und dann ab 96 wieder gerade. das muß jetzt aber nicht für alle modelle gelten! das mit den rahmennummern kann ich nicht beantworten, wobei es bei rocky eh kein problem sein dürfte das baujahr zu ermitteln, weil die modelle ja jedes jahr ne andere lackierung bekamen.

sers, der bert



total commitment, no compromise!


----------



## Jeroen (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Wilfired _
> *schweißt der McMahon seine Ti-Rahmen selbst?
> (hab echt keine Ahnung von McMahon, wer weiß, ob das stimmt???)*



Im Test im MBA woh ich auch das Bild her hab, spruch man über das die Rahmen bei Litespeed geschweisst wurde, nach McMahon's specs. Das McMahon im Test sieht wirklich sehr gut aus! Auch mit das original alu/titan McMahon federgabel!!!

Solches Teil muss ich auch noch haben jah!!

Jeroen


----------



## go-dirt (25. Juni 2002)

zu mc-mahon

ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass steve mc-mahon früher seine rahmen in carpentiria/ca selbst geschweist hat. die waren zu dieser zeit auch astronomisch teuer. 
fragt mich jetzt aber nicht wann genau das war.


----------



## Radebeuler (27. Juni 2002)

Habs Baujahr von meinem Hobel rausgefunden:

Das Equipe ist Modelljahr 95.
Farbe: Fools Penny.  
Rahmen: Tange Prestige 

Jürgen Liebe
Bike action Tech Support


 

Und noch ne andere Ansicht:


----------



## bert serotta (27. Juni 2002)

hab ich doch gleich gesagt!!
mir macht halt keiner was vor! 

sers, Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (27. Juni 2002)

oh sorry, 2mal keine absicht, aber egal

bert:

ma ne frage, hast du ma bei bike action gearbeitet oder tust das immer noch?
ich frag mich bloß, wegen deinen "namen" und deinen bikes: rocky und serotta, welche ja bei bike action liefen bzw. immer noch laufen.


----------



## bert serotta (27. Juni 2002)

Tach radebeuler!
ne du, bei bike action hab ich leider nie gearbeitet sonst hätte ich wohl jetzt nicht nur ein rocky und ein serotta im keller stehen. aber ich glaube die haben ganz gut an mir verdient. naja, ich will nicht übertreiben, aber von dem geld, daß ich mir so über die jahre so bei diversen ferienjobs verdient habe ist leider nie sehr viel übrig geblieben. aber so gehts ja den meisten von uns, wird ja nicht jeder von omi gesponsert!

sers, bert

und nicht vergessen:

total commitment, no compromise!!


----------



## lupo2222 (6. Oktober 2002)

Und noch ein Beitrag aus Radebeul. Ist nicht das schärfste: als vertex t.o. `96 in gelbroter ahorn-beschichtung gekauft aber da übel zerkratzt weiss pulvern lassen. alle syncrosteile dran die es glaub ich gibt. wenn mir einer ne gute pulverwerkstatt nennen kann, ich würd es glatt wieder rot gelb polvern lassen. oder schwarz-weiss?........


----------



## lupo2222 (6. Oktober 2002)

So, hier war es noch fast neu


----------



## lupo2222 (6. Oktober 2002)

Und kennt ihr die hier noch? welch prachtstücke von fahrrädern...


----------



## lupo2222 (6. Oktober 2002)

2.


----------



## lupo2222 (12. Oktober 2002)

Hier mal das erste rocky was ich hatte....


----------



## lupo2222 (15. Oktober 2002)

Ich finde aus der Geschichte von R.M. kann man syncros nicht wegdenken, und darum mal dieses Bild aus dem 94er Katalog!


----------



## Dano (17. Oktober 2002)

Hier mein Beitrag zur Galerie,

mein 98´er Blizzard zwar nix unbedingt richtig classic aber naja


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. Oktober 2002)

@MAXI:

also die idee mit der weissen rond quake air (mit rot/silbernen decals) find' ich nicht schlecht!

hätt' aber noch 'nen anderen vorschlag für dein suzi q.:
wie wär's mit 'ner rot eloxierten white brothers xc-3?

und an all die leute, die sich über neue teile an "alten" rahmen aufregen: 

jaaaaanz ruuuuuuich, jet lääääuft!!!

ich fahre selber ein silbernes '97er manitou ht mit lauter 2001er parts (und natürlich einer blau eloxierten white brothers xc-4). wir wollen die teile schliesslich auch fahren, und dann sollten sie schon am letzten stand der technik sein! ich meine, bei uns race-bikern kommt's immerhin auf jede zehntel-sekunde an!  

aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen: find' auch astreine retro-bikes cool, nur halt nicht für mich!

gruss,
puk puk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupo2222 (26. Oktober 2002)

Das hier gehört mit her!!! Irgendwo von www...


----------



## lupo2222 (26. Oktober 2002)

Und das ....


----------



## whoa (26. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lupo2222 _
> *Irgendwo von www... *



Woher isses wohl..? Dreimal darfste raten..! 

Genau, von Staabis Page..!


----------



## Sylvester (26. Oktober 2002)

...alleine für die coda-kurbeln gehört der mensch schon eingebuchtet! da reisst ihn auch der vintage ciclomaster nich raus!


----------



## Sylvester (26. Oktober 2002)

und was muss ich da noch entdecken spox-laufräder??????


P O O O O O O O L I Z E I ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## t. eschknecht (29. Oktober 2002)

servus kollegen,

damit "nicht-rocky-besitzer" auch endlich ein gutes pferd im stall haben gibt es bei iihbeee folgendes:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1575432717

bin weder verwand noch verschwägert, aber das ding sollte gekauft werden.

sers,
t.


----------



## olli (30. Oktober 2002)

Rasalduls Blizzard ist in guten Händen. 






Das Teil wird allerdings nicht in den Neuzustand versetzt, sondern hat bis jetzt eine gebrauchte XT 730/732 Gruppe, eine Tange Struts (bin allerdings zu faul zum weiß lackieren), einen Ibis Vorbau und eine Syncros Stütze mit weißem Turbo bekommen...


----------



## rasaldul (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich hoffe doch sehr für mein (Ex-)Blizzard, daß die Dachschräge mit Holz aus kanadischen Wäldern besteht, um den Heimwehfaktor des Rahmens niedrig zu halten! 

Marc


----------



## bert serotta (1. November 2002)

N`abend allerseits,
hier mal ein paar Bilder von nem eigentlich sehr schönem Rad das ich auf der Wm in Kaprun gesehen hab. Über die Teilezusammenstellung läßt sich natürlich streiten...
Übrigens, die Dame im Hintergrund ist NICHT meine Freundin!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (1. November 2002)

hier


----------



## whoa (18. November 2002)

Bob and his Wedge..


----------



## whoa (18. November 2002)

#2


----------



## whoa (18. November 2002)

#3


----------



## whoa (18. November 2002)

#4


----------



## bert serotta (18. November 2002)

eigentlich wollte ich es ja erst mal exclusiv auf Whoas Seite ablichten lassen, aber der muß lernen und hat keine Zeit für sowas. Naja, dann eben hier.

Also, hier isses.


Vorhang auf für mein Rocky Mountain altitude t.o.

...aber erst mal die Zutaten schön der Reihe nach wie im Prospekt!

frame:tange prestige custom superlight hauptrahmen mit superlight prestige hinterbau/18,5"/1750g (laut prospekt) hauptrahmen geschweist; hinterbau komplett fillet brazed
fork:syncros
headset: raceface real seal 1 1/8
stem: syncros cattlehead
bar: syncros pro series
brakes: campa record o.r.
shifters: shimano xtr
derailleurs: shimano xtr 8-speed
crank arm/chain rings: cook bros. (die ich gerne durch syncros revolutions ersetzen würde)/shimano xtr 26-36-46
bottom bracket: shimano xtr
pedals: ritchey
chain: shimano hg 91
hubs: hügi(die alten die so krach machen) oder xtr
freewheel: shimano xtr 8-speed 12-28
spokes:dt swiss 2,0-1,8-2,0/1,8-1,6-1,8
rims: ritchey vantage comp/mavic 217 ceramic
tires: ritchey megabite 2.1 WCS(die allerdings nicht gefahren werden)/ansonsten z-mäxe in jeder ausführung
seat post: syncros hardcore
saddle: flite alps

P.S.: daß Sattel, sowie Gabel-Vorbau-Kombi nicht unbedingt so glücklich sind weiß ich selber!


So, aber jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (18. November 2002)

aber jetzt!

ich werd verrückt, jetzt is des Bild weg und geht nimmer rein.
puh, doch nix mit bert gates...

naja, dann eben ganz unten


----------



## bert serotta (18. November 2002)

...so schauts aus!

und so von vorn.


----------



## bert serotta (18. November 2002)

da!


----------



## bert serotta (18. November 2002)

...wenn ich grad mal letzter in nem Bayernligarennen werde 

Es lebe der Sport...


----------



## bert serotta (18. November 2002)

bitte...


----------



## Altitude (18. November 2002)

so fängt der MOntag richtig gut an!!!   

Gratuliere...

...und mein schwarzer hat nen Riss...ich bin zu fett!


----------



## Jeroen (18. November 2002)

Sehr nett... 'the beauty of simplicity'... wirklich ein sehr sehr netter XC renn maschine hast du dar!! 

Canadian bikes 





Jeroen


----------



## Hoerni (18. November 2002)

geiles Teil!! sehr schön zusammengestellt bla bla bla - 

Eine Frage: wie viel einbaulänge hat denn die syncros gabel? sieht mir verdammt kurz aus, sehr wendiges Verhalten oder? Wäre cool, wenn du mal kurz nachmessen könntest (Mitte nabenaufnahme, bis aufnahme steuersatzlagerschale unten)

Cooles Teil, wirklich!!


----------



## Jeroen (18. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hoerni _
> *Eine Frage: wie viel einbaulänge hat denn die syncros gabel? sieht mir verdammt kurz aus, sehr wendiges Verhalten oder? Wäre cool, wenn du mal kurz nachmessen könntest (Mitte nabenaufnahme, bis aufnahme steuersatzlagerschale unten)
> *



Meine Syncros hat ein einbauhöhe von 390mm, von nabenaufnahme bis lagersitze..... Ist nicht ganz höhe nein...


----------



## Zaskarpeter (18. November 2002)

Schöne Rocky Galerie hebt ihr da!
Meine Thin Air´s sind noch so Retro das es bis jetzt bloß analoge Farbbilder gibt aber vielleicht bekomm ich das ja nochmal hin 
Ist es eigentlich normal das ein austauschbares Schaltauge 30 kostet?? und da sind nichtmal Schrauben bei 
@Lupo222
Hast du noch Bilder von deinem Späteren Rocky? Das wäre doch sicherlich ne gute Sache für die Galerie.
Gruß Zaskarpeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (18. November 2002)

kurz nachmessen is nich, da das velo zu hause steht, ich aber hier in münchen bin

@all

danke für die komplimente!

gruß, bert


----------



## lupo2222 (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Zaskarpeter _
> *Schöne Rocky Galerie hebt ihr da!
> @Lupo222
> Hast du noch Bilder von deinem Späteren Rocky? Das wäre doch sicherlich ne gute Sache für die Galerie.
> Gruß Zaskarpeter *



tach auch, die welt iss klein, seh ich grad. 
aber mir gehts auch so, muss die fotos erst einscannen. mach ich aber glei ma.


----------



## lupo2222 (19. November 2002)

Voll im Farbwahn!!!


----------



## Zaskarpeter (19. November 2002)

Ich hab auch noch was schönes seltenes in meinem Besitz. Eins dar allerletzten THIN AIR in einer limited edition. Ich hab den Rahmen für mein altes Thin air bekommen welcher mir leider gebrochen war  
Dieser hat zwar die eindeutig schönere Farbe aber leider Ausfallenden für Scheibenbremsen  
und keinen Gegenhalter für den Bowdenzug und da ich ja noch schöne Avids hier hab musste ich halt mit nem Adapter rummachen      naja ist ja halbwegs dezent
blablabla..................


----------



## bert serotta (6. Januar 2003)




----------



## Gustek (13. Januar 2003)

Ich wollte auch mal posten, ich gehöre schließlich auch zur der Rocky  Family.
Mir hat mal jemand gesagt ...nicht jeder kann Ahornblätter haben!!!

Ich fahre einen 2000er RM VERTEX t.o. Rahmen Gewicht 1.585 Kg (18,5).

Hier die Details:

Gabel:		RS SID XC (2000)
Vorbau:		RaceFace SYS-tem
Steuersatz :	Chris King
Lenker :		RaceFace
Bar Ends:		tune
Laufräder:	Hügi 240 + X517 + DT  Revo. und Comp. + Alu-Nippel
Schnellspanner:	tune
Reifen:		Schwalbe Balck Shark Light
Schlauch:		Schwalbe XX-Light (95 gr.)
Kurbel:		RaceFace Turbine LP mit RF Kettenblättern
Kette:		Shimano XT (HG-93)
Innenlager:	Shimano XT
Kassette:		Shimano XT (11-32)
Bremsen:		Shimano XTR (V-Brakes)
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XTR
Schalthebel:	Shimano XTR
Bremshebel:	Shimano XTR
Sattelstütze:	tune
Sattel:		Selle Italie SLR (135 gr.)
Pedale:		leichte Bärentatzen ca. 220 gr.

Das ganze Rad wiegt incl. Pedale à 9,65 Kg!!!
Ich möchte noch in den nächsten Monaten meine Federgabel gegen die RS SID WORLD CUP tauschen.
Leider habe ich nur ein Bild vom Rahmen. Sobald ich das Rad fotografiert habe werde ich reinsetzten.
Gruss,
Gustek


----------



## yeah (22. Januar 2003)

Sorry is dreckig, noch vom Wochenende 
Habe ich letztes Jahr günstig gekauft..

bis baldi`s ihr waldis


----------



## yeah (22. Januar 2003)

teil 2 .............


----------



## yeah (22. Januar 2003)

nochma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (31. Januar 2003)

Rocky Mountain Hammer 1992


----------



## summit (9. Februar 2003)

Hi,

hier mal mein 91er Summit Max aus einem Tange "Prestige Concept MTB" Rohrsatz (Ober-/Unterrohr konisch, Sitzrohr im Tretlagerbereich vergrößerter Durchmesser). Steuerrohr ist bereits 1 1/8, ORL beträgt an diesem 19,5 Rahmen eff. 585 mm. Die gelbe Tange Originalgabel ist wie die Originalausstattung (XT, Ritchey Logic) bis auf Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und Reifen noch vorhanden. Derzeit ist eine Ritchey Logic Gabel eingebaut  die bietet mindestens 2 mm zusätzlichen Federweg 
Das Rad ist mal für ein schnelles Forstpistenrennen oder Mittelgebirgstrails (Starrgabelfahren schult den Blick für die Linie) immer noch regelmäßig im Einsatz. Hinten mit Double Fighter, vorne Vertical Pro für ein wenig Reifenfederung. Der Kompromiß beim handling aus Fahrstabilität bei highspeed und Beweglichkeit auf dem singletrail oder in Kehren ist Rocky Mountain bereits damals perfekt gelungen.


Armin


----------



## Fixel (4. März 2003)

mojn,
hier auch mal ein kleines bildchen von meinem eselchen.
leistet mir bis heute in allen lebenslagen noch gute dienste, im winter muss es halt als rollenesel herhalten, aber bis heute hats nicht gemeckert, so lange es bewegt wird. für mich war die 91er farbkombination die mir am besten gefallen hat, fragt mich nicht warum.
vom originalbike ist zwar nur noch der rahmen da, aber die restlichen teile sind alle spätestens 96, mit ausnahme der bremsen zur zeit montierten bremsen, die werden aber bald wieder gegen meine alten graftons getauscht   
fahren tut sich das ding immer noch erste sahne...da haben die bis heute noch nix dazugelernt...

wäre trotzdem bereit es herzugeben: gegen das gleiche gewicht in gold oder ein hübsches efh im grünen  

bildqualität nicht perfekt, aber mehr gibt meine webcam net her...schnüff...hat mein eselchen eigentlich gar nicht verdient.


----------



## bert serotta (4. März 2003)

sehr schön, wirklich sehr sehr schön! ich beneide euch wirklich beide.

das blizzard in dieser farbkombi hat mir neben der mit schwarzem oberrohr auch am besten gefallen!

bert


----------



## Fischie (5. März 2003)

Will nur sagen geile Galerie und geile Bikes!!!
Macht Spass es sich anzuschauen!!!


----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

vielleicht hasst mich gleich der eine oder andere ebayer unter euch, aber das konnte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen, wo ich auch gleich um die ecke wohne    

Ist nicht 100% zeitgerecht aufgebaut, aber ich denke schon klassisch. für tuning-vorschläge bin ich dankbar. sagt, was ihr verändern würdet, außer dem besitzer, ich gebs net her!

mal der datenüberblick:
schaltwerk, umwerfer, innenlager, kurbel, bremsen, sti-einheit, naben, kassette = xtr, müsste 94er sein.
sattelstütze = die alte syncros
vorbau = syncros cattleprod 160/5 grad
lenker = schwarzes alu (keine ahnung, wird wohl gegen schwarzen syncros getauscht)
gabel = syncros switchblade (mit nachträglich angebrachten canadian quarters am ende der gabelbeinchen) 
steuersatz = race face (wusste gar nicht, dass es von denen auch eine nicht a-head-version gab, man lernt nie aus)
felgen = campagnolo atek
bikefüße = vorne dart compe light / hinten smoke compe light
hörnchen = titec/bontrager (hab noch ein paar syncros hörnchen mit innenklemmung, passen wohl besser)
pedale = shimano spd-959 (ok die sind nicht classic, aber sie funktionieren so gut, und ich hatte sie noch rumfliegen)


hupps, den rahmen hab ich ja vergessen = 1990er rocky mountain wedge

das radel ist in erstaunlich gutem zustand, dafür das es wohl ordentlich gefahren wurde.

jetzt mal zwei fragen an die rocky-cracks unter euch (ich hab leider keine kataloge mehr):
- worin liegt denn der unterschied zwischen dem 90er summit und dem wedge, außer individueller lackierung und dem preis? kann es sein, dass das summit nicht (oder nicht vollständig) fillet brazed war?
- weiß einer von euch noch was der rahmen damals in etwa gekostet hat?

freue mich über euer feedback, und jetzt ein paar bildchen (halt webcam-quali, sorry, hoffe man kann trotzdem was erkennen)

gruß fixel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

mal ein detailbild der rahmenfront, sieht schon nett aus.


----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

und jetzt mal die hintere ansicht


----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

und noch mal diagonal gesehen  
ich könnt momentan einen regentanz um das radel aufführen vor lauter freude!


----------



## odelay (18. März 2003)

Tolles Rad! 

für nähere Details empfehle ich direkt bei Rocky und auch bei bike-action anzufragen
beide waren bei mir sehr hilfreich und nett und haben innerhalb von einem Tag geantwortet


----------



## cdeger (18. März 2003)

... erster Teil: das Wedge von 1990 ...


----------



## cdeger (18. März 2003)

... die fehlenden Daten ...

Ach ja: Das Wedge war stets "handmade" mit freier Wahl von Geometrie, Details, Farbe ... und kostete damals offiziell DM 6978,- in der TIG-geschweißten und 7358,- in der (fillet brazed) gelöteten Version ...


----------



## cdeger (18. März 2003)

... zweiter Teil: das Summit. Auch schön ...


----------



## cdeger (18. März 2003)

... gibt's natürlich auch dazu ein paar Informationen:

Das Summit war ein Serienbike aus Tange Prestige-Rohren. Im 1990er Katalog stand es mit DM 3948,- - mit fast identischer Ausstattung wie das Wedge. Einzige Ausnahmen: Syncros-Vorbau (statt Custom-Rocky Mountain und Syncros-Sattelstütze statt Shimano Deore XT.

Gratulation jedenfalls!


----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

@ cdeger: erst mal vielen Dank für die Info! Hast Du einen Änderungsvorschlag?

für wen ist denn der rahmen auf dem katalog-bild gefertigt worden? für unser wunderkind nowitzky?
was ist das denn schätzungsweise für ne rahmengröße, wenn ich da mein wedge anschaue, dann hab ich das gefühl dass das ja locker 25" sein könnten. da könnte ich die sattelstütze wahrscheinlich komplett reinschieben und bröchte trotzdem noch stützräder, da ich ja nicht mit den füßen auf den boden kommen würde


----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

was fürn deutsch hab ich den heut an mir? bräuchte soll es heißen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fixel _
> *@ cdeger: erst mal vielen Dank für die Info! Hast Du einen Änderungsvorschlag? *



Na klar: XTR und Syncros wech, Deore XT ran ...



> _Original geschrieben von Fixel _ für wen ist denn der rahmen auf dem katalog-bild gefertigt worden? für unser wunderkind nowitzky? [/B]



Na, haben dessen Beinchen denn überhaupt schon bis zum Boden gereicht, als das Bike gebaut wurde? Knapp vielleicht ...

... und der Besitzer des großen Rahmens ist unten links (also gut: auf dem Tabellenfoto oben links) verzeichnet: Lance Bohlen, seines Zeichens Schöpfer (nicht Schweißer oder Löter) der Rocky-Klassiker. Guter Mann, aber inzwischen schon lange anderswo beschäftigt.


genugjetzt


----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

stimmt, ist ja schon "2-3 jahre" her.
aber  da scheint der lance bohlen ja wohl auch nicht aus dem land der zwerge zu kommen  
ganz ehrlich, ich find nicht gerade, dass das katalog-bild dem wedge schmeichelt. was ein glück bin ich ein halb-zwerg 

wat meinst du mit syncros wech? vorbau, stütze, lenker? du meinst ja hoffentlich nicht die gabel!

gruß 
fixel


----------



## cdeger (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fixel _
> * wat meinst du mit syncros wech? vorbau, stütze, lenker? du meinst ja hoffentlich nicht die gabel! *



... die Gabel gehört natürlich dran - siehe Spec-Liste. Dann so eine klassische XT-Stütze ...

... doch mit dem Vorbau wird's ein wenig schwierig - es sei denn, du bekommst 'nen guten Draht zu dem älteren Herren hier ...


----------



## bert serotta (18. März 2003)

wie ebay? wann gabs das teil bei ebay??? sowas kann ich doch nicht verpasst haben!!!???

ähmm, summit war tig,wedge gelötet, aber is ja jetzt auch völlig wurscht! wo hast du das teil her?

Bert

Übrigens, das ist das geilste was ich in diesem forum bisher gesehen hab. wirklich, aber mehr bilder verträgt mein herz nicht!!!!!


----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

wie geschrieben, in ebay entdeckt, dann den anbieter per mail genervt, und gebetet, dass keiner von euch vorher ein gebot einstellt, dann hätte es nämlich nicht geklappt. abends hurtig hingefahren, große augen bekommen, kohle auf den tisch, bike untern arm und fertig.
ich glaube dem ärmsten hat das herz geblutet, als ich es mitgenommen habe, und seine größte sorge war, dass ich es einfach direkt weiterverkaufen würde.

und das werde ich niemals, vorher wandern alle meine anderen eselchen in die welt hinaus!

gruß
fixel


----------



## olli (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bert serotta _
> *wie ebay? wann gabs das teil bei ebay??? sowas kann ich doch nicht verpasst haben!!!???
> 
> ähmm, summit war tig,wedge gelötet, aber is ja jetzt auch völlig wurscht! wo hast du das teil her?
> ...



Ich habe auch schon ausgiebig geweint:heul
Ich habe es auch nicht gesehen bei ebay - tja, man kann nicht alles haben. Wieder Geld gespart, das wäre sicher ein Bietschlacht geworden...
So ein Teil brauche ich irgendwann mal für meine ECS Sammlung. Man muss noch Ziele und Wünsche haben.


----------



## bert serotta (18. März 2003)

ich habs dir ja schon persönlich geschrieben! wenn ich am montag morgen nicht diese verdammte klausur geschrieben hätte wär mir der braten nicht durch die lappen gegangen. ich habe in den letzten zwei jahren glaub ich keinen artikel der unter "rocky mountain" geführt war übersehen! und jetzt das! ohne witz, es wird dauern bis ich das überwuden hab, denn die chance, daß sowas wieder mal kommt ist verschwindend gering! der vergleich mit ner 6 im lotto ist hier mal wirklich angebracht. ich hoffe du weißt es zu schätzen!

verdammt, verdammt, verdammt!!!!!!   

warum kann ich nicht mal so ein glück haben???

Bert


----------



## Fixel (18. März 2003)

@bert: ich kann es gut nachvollziehen, ging mir mit anderen sachen schon sehr ähnlich. man sucht es seit ewigen zeiten, und dann rauscht es an einem vorbei, ohne das man es mitbekommt oder zu spät.

ich hoffe nur, dass in diesem jahr kein weiteres meiner wunschbikes auftaucht. ich bekomme nämlich ein massives platzproblem, und eine größere wohnung ist momentan nicht in sicht.    

aber wo ein wille da ein radweg  

frage: sehe ich das richtig, dass rocky für diese edelbikes einen besseren (sprich robusteren) lack verwendet hat, als bei ihren normalo-bikes? wenn ich den lack von meinem 91er blizzard anschaue, dann finde ich, liegen da welten zwischen.

gruß
fixel


----------



## odelay (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fixel _
> *frage: sehe ich das richtig, dass rocky für diese edelbikes einen besseren (sprich robusteren) lack verwendet hat, als bei ihren normalo-bikes? wenn ich den lack von meinem 91er blizzard anschaue, dann finde ich, liegen da welten zwischen.*



scheint mir auch so, die Imron-Beschichtung an meinem Turbo macht auch einen ziemlich soliden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (19. März 2003)

Also lieber Fixel, nachdem ich wieder klar denken kann, muss ich abschliessend nochmal sagen: herzlichen Glückwunsch! Da hast Du ein klasse Teil.   

Und wie schon gesagt: Wäre das Bike regulär versteigert worden, so wären sicher nicht nur wir 3 dran gewesen und der Preis wäre in astronomische Höhen geschnellt...

Wenigstens kam heute Kampfmaschine 2 aus Österreich an. Ein kleiner Trost und gar nicht mal so teuer .
Da bleibt noch Kohle für die Red-Bull Lackierung übrig.


----------



## HoHo (19. März 2003)

Wollt meins natürlich auch posten


----------



## rasaldul (19. März 2003)

Sehr schön, und weil der Thread zu neuem Leben erweckt wurde (dafür übrigends  ) hier auch mein Beitrag mal komplett und in Farbe.........ebay sei Dank 






Bei der Gelegenheit: allerherzlichsten Dank dabei an Mono, go-dirt, CarstenB und Chakotay die hier einen großen Beitrag geleistet haben.


----------



## go-dirt (19. März 2003)

dafür doch immer gerne! 

viel spass
nils


----------



## bert serotta (19. März 2003)

was meinst du, vielleicht sollten wir eine "wedge bei ebay verpennt-selbsthilfegruppe" gründen, oder uns gleich von der großhesseloher brücke werfen?! 
irgendwie pack ich das immer noch nicht. 

Bert


----------



## summit (20. März 2003)

...könnte man mein neues 2003er Blizzard mit 2002er Z2 Atom Race vielleicht bezeichnen.

Leider muß ich das Rad wg. Fully-Neukauf (man kann halt nicht alles haben) verkaufen, zumindest den Rahmen/Laufrad-Kit:
Blizzard 2003, Reynolds 853, Größe 18,5, ORL eff. 580 mm - nicht nur die Zweischicht-Lackierung kommt wirklich genial.
Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race ECC  die letzte ihrer Art aus 2002, Schaft noch weitgehend ungekürzt.
CaneCreek C2, Salsa Flip Lock, Stütze NC17 Empire Pro 400 mm, Lenker Rocky Mountain 64 cm, Magura HS33.
Vorderrad: XTR 36 Loch, DT Comp, Mavic 519,
Hinterrad: XTR 36 Loch, DT Comp/Alpine III, SUN Rhyno Lite.

Bis hierher also durchaus TransAlp-tauglich. Restliche Ausstattung, Schaltung, Bereifung (z.B. Fat Albert front only / ZMAX 2.35) usw. ist verhandelbar und keinesfalls zwingend.
Preis Verhandlungssache je nach Ausstattung, das Teil ist nach dem Aufbau noch keine 100 km gelaufen, Garantiebelege (Rahmen lebenslang) sind vorhanden.

Armin
[email protected]
Tel. tags. 089-30622551


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (24. März 2003)

dann mal ein weiteres seltenes Sahnehäubchen von Derek Bailey:
mein Roadie: Rocky Mountain Turbo LTD


----------



## michli (31. März 2003)

Anbei mein ältestes Rocky, ein 89iger
Wedge.


----------



## Fixel (31. März 2003)

gaber sabber!
extrem hoher "haben will"-faktor  
wobei die farbe der gabel ja schon ein sehr dezenter kontrast zum rahmen darstellt.

wat iss das den fürne rahmengröße?

gruß
holger


----------



## michli (31. März 2003)

die Rahmenhöhe ist mir micht bekannt, da das bike damals speziell auf mich zugeschnitten wurde (Körpergröße 1,80 m), dürfte aber nach Schätzung und Vergleich mit anderen Rahmen so zwischen 16,5 ung 18 Zoll liegen.
Mit der Farbe der Gabel gebe ich dir Recht, aber das wedge war damals genau so in der Bike abgebildet, und so wollte ich es dann auch haben. Ursprünglich war auch noch ein orginal Rocky-Vorbau in der gleichen Farbe montiert (ist leider schon 2 mal gerissen, daher Sicherheitsaustausch, obwohl Bike-Action ihn nochmal reparieren lassen wollte, denn damals gab´s noch lebenslange Garantie)


----------



## Fixel (31. März 2003)

da sieht man es mal wieder, damals hatte man noch mut, farbe zu bekennen und dunkle sonnenbrillen zu tragen    

das mit dem original vorbau ist ja eigentlich schade, dass er nicht gehalten hat. an meinem wedge war erst gar keiner dabei   

ich muss es aber nochmal sagen: sehr sehr schönes bike, dass ist wenigstens mal ein abfallendes oberrohr.

gruß
holger


----------



## Gustek (11. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe Euch vor einigen Wochen meinen nackten Vertex gezeigt. Jetzt ist das Bike fertig.
Zur Erinnerung noch mal die ganzen Komponenten:


Gabel: RS SID XC (2000)
Vorbau: RaceFace SYS-tem
Steuersatz : Chris King
Lenker : RaceFace
Bar Ends: tune
Laufräder: Hügi 240 + X517 + DT  Revo. und Comp. + Alu-Nippel
Schnellspanner: tune
Reifen: Schwalbe Balck Shark Light
Schlauch: Schwalbe XX-Light (95 gr.)
Kurbel: RaceFace Turbine LP mit RF Kettenblättern
Kette: Shimano XT (HG-93)
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano XT (11-32)
Bremsen: Shimano XTR (V-Brakes)
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR
Sattelstütze: tune
Sattel: Selle Italie SLR (135 gr.)
Pedale: leichte Bärentatzen ca. 220 gr.
--

Die Gabel habe ich gegen 2002er SID RACE Ti. getauscht und auch der gute RaceFace-Vorbau musste Platz machen für den leichten WCS. Das Rad wiegt jetzt 9,5Kg.!!!!!!!!
Für Verbesserungsvorschläge, Meinungen, Fragen oder Kritik bin ich offen und dankbar!!!
Gruss aus Köln,
Gustek


----------



## alienhunter (19. April 2003)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich suche seit einiger Zeit schon ein Rocky Mountain Nimbus. Wenn irgendjemand solch ein bike besitzt und es angeben möchte wäre es schön wenn er sich bei mir melden würde.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Artur (19. April 2003)

Hier mein 95er Hammer in einer frühen Version.

Als ich es verkauft habe (leider muss ich heute sagen) hatte es folgende Teile:

Avid Tri-Aglin Cantis mit Real Hebeln
Manitou EFC Gabel mit AC Booster
Syncros Stütze
Farblich passende Michelin Wild Gripper grün
und jede Menge CNC Kleinteile

Schade dass ichkein Bild von der Endversion gemacht hatte.


----------



## Fixel (12. Juli 2003)

So, dann möchte ich auch mal wieder was zur Gallerie beitragen. Ist aber wohl das letzte Bike für dieses Jahr. Bitte keine Kommentare zu Vorbau und Gabel, da kommt noch  Original-Gabel und Vorbau dran. Wurde mir halt so geliefert. Sobald erledigt kommt dann noch eine Aktualisierung. 
Bike ist handbuilt by Derek Bailey und Colors by Ted.

Gruß
Fixel


----------



## bert serotta (13. Juli 2003)

während ich mir beim dolomiti superbike nen wolf strample reißt er sich auch noch das thunderbolt untern nagel. kannst dir nicht vorstellen wie mich das im nachhinein ärgert. genau meine größe und...ach, du hast es entgültig bei mir verschissen!!  

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (13. Juli 2003)

gabel und vorbau:


----------



## Fixel (13. Juli 2003)

@bert: sorry, aber du lernst zu viel und fährst zu viel! 
hat mich irgendwie auch gewundert, dass so wenig leute am ende dabei waren. vom preis her hätte ich es nicht als schnäppchen bezeichnet, bis ich es live vor mir hatte. der rahmen ist wie gabel und vorbau in top-zustand. das rad wurde lt. vorbesitzer die letzten 4 jahre maximal 2 mal im jahr gefahren, glaube das sagt alles.
bin es eben mal 50 km gefahren (halt noch mit federgabel), fährt wies lottchen.

nicht trauern, es war mit sicherheit nicht das letzte thunderbolt, ist ja doch recht verbreitet, zumindest im verhältnis zu meinem wedge.

gruß
fixel


----------



## bert serotta (13. Juli 2003)

@ fixel:

naja, falls dus doch loswerden willst weißt du ja wer interesse hat...


in diesem sinne, ich muß aufs rennrad...und dann noch ne seminararbeit schreiben  


Bert


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (14. Juli 2003)

ich weiss ist vom jahrgang her kein klassiker aber ich glaub in ein paar jahren  
ich hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem. neueste technik im klassischen design


----------



## Bateman (16. Juli 2003)

also mit nem Blizzard kann ich auch dienen...







Bateman


----------



## mamu__ (28. Juli 2003)

Mein RM altitude t.o., welches ich im Austausch bekommen hatte, nachdem mein grünes equipe (Bild muss ich noch scannen) gerissen war.


----------



## ingmar (2. September 2003)

*threadwiedernachobenkram*
hier ein pic von meinem 199er hammer: hit me 
ich habe nagelneu aus dem karton im frühjahr bei ebay geschossen und ein paar teile ausgetauscht.


----------



## schaltauge (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich möchte Euch mal was zeigen:


----------



## nimmersatt (11. Oktober 2003)

Flo vom See würd jetzt sagen, daß das ein Taiwan Rocky ist  
.
.

















.
. ein nicht ernstzunehmender Kommentar von einem Taiwan-Bontrager-Titan Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *Flo vom See würd jetzt sagen, daß das ein Taiwan Rocky ist
> *




trotzdem, so eins hätt ich auch sehr gerne. damals, als ich nach meinem altitude gesucht hab, wurde mir genau so einer (jahrgang 93) angeboten, für sehr wenig geld...jetzt isser weg.

sehr schön.

bert


----------



## nimmersatt (11. Oktober 2003)

auch wenns ein seelenloses Sandvik-Gebrutzel ist, es war seit es anno '93 rauskam immer ein Traum

Komisch, eigentlich sollte es doch noch einige geben - aber sehen tut man nicht mehr viele ?


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Oktober 2003)

TaiWanBonTy aka NatSimmer lebt noch  ... ein kleines dorf von wehrhaften boitebaiern leistet widerstand gegen die truppen von edi dem I.

übrigens, nahezu beängstigend wie leicht dir 





> *orschnial jeschriewe von NatSimmer ... auch wenns ein seelenloses Sandvik-Gebrutzel ist *


über die lippen kommt  das ist ja schon fast anbiedernd   

... aber zum thema, der ist wirklich hübsch, schmeisst man den grauslichen vorbau noch in die restetonne und vepasst dem gerät einen razzefazze cromo oder ti stem 

hochlebendiebergbewohner
flo


----------



## fritzn (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

hier mein Rocky XP mit neuen Parts  Remixed!
Mehr davon in meiner Benutzergalerie.
(da ist auch mein anderes Bike drin  wer´s erkennt, bekommt einen San Marco Sattel von mir! siehe Classic Forum)


----------



## fritzn (12. Oktober 2003)

*


----------



## Jeroen (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *Flo vom See würd jetzt sagen, daß das ein Taiwan Rocky ist
> . ein nicht ernstzunehmender Kommentar von einem Taiwan-Bontrager-Titan Fahrer  *




Das Ti Rocky wurde gebaut bei TST damals Sandvik Titanium Sports. Bontrager hat auch dort bauen lassen, únd auch etwas in China/Taiwan oder so. Rocky hat in meiner idee niemals Ti rahmen in Taiwan bauen lassen. Nur das Equipe von enige Jahr zurück kamm aus Taiwan..

Mir beide egal; auch mit die 'ne-Fake-Bontrager-weil-titan-und-dann-also-Taiwan-made'; beide sind Nett, ich kann die ganze diskusion niemals ganz folgen..  Fazit ist bei die Bontragers das die meisten die ein Bontrager haben, nicht durch Keith selber geschweisst sind.. Was ist dan noch das unterschied...? 


(ein wenig Off Topic, sorry)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (13. Oktober 2003)

@schaltauge (OT) 

den 917 im Hintergrund hättest du schon mit ablichten können ;-))

@rest: nochn Tibolt aus 1993


----------



## Martin M (14. Oktober 2003)

Endlich ist es soweit, der Rahmen ist da!





Etwas eigentümlich finde ich, dass der Rahmen keine Nummer hat ... jedenfalls hab ich bis jetzt keine endeckt!

Von dem Rahmen bin ich echt begeistert: wirklich toll verarbeitet, hat ein gutes Gewicht (ca. 2350g bei 19,5"), und sieht einfach klasse aus!


----------



## Monarch (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!!

Bin neu hier und durch Zufall draufgestossen.
Genau das richtige für mich.
Hier kommt gleich meine erste Frage:
Ich fahr ein Rocky Altitude Baujahr 1994,welches ich neu Pulverbeschichten möchte.
1. Kennt jemand von euch in Baden Württemberg eine gute Firma die auch auf Sonderwünsche eingeht?
2. Wo bekomme ich Orginal Schriftzüge und Orginal Steuerrohremblem her?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. Sobald ich ein Bild von meinem Bike habe,werde ich es mal hier reinstellen.
P.S. Finde es absolut geil,das es so eine Seite im Web Gibt


----------



## Bateman (17. Oktober 2003)

@martin m
sach ma, von welchem Jahr isn dein Rahmen ???
ich kenn das Blizzard nur mit umgekehrten Farben, also weiss vrne und schwarz hinten...die Decals kamen mir auch komisch vor, hab aber grad auf der bike action seite geschaut und da sehen die Decals vom neuen Modell genauso aus...

Bateman


----------



## fritzn (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi Monarch,

es bildet sich gerade eine Aufkleber-Allianz.
Habe auch seit drei Wochen ein Rocky und will neue Aufkleber.
Es ist ein Experience von 92.
Nehme mal an, dass deine Aufkleber genauso aussehen.
Bis auf Farbe un dModell natürlich.

Wir wollen uns welche nachdrucken lassen, denn mein Händler bekommt keine mehr ran.

Dauert aber noch drei Wochen, bis ich die Vorlagen fertig habe.
Also, meld Dich einfach bei mir, und sende ein aussagekräftiges Bild, damit man die Farbe erkennen kann.

So long,
Fritz


----------



## Martin M (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bateman _
> *@martin m
> sach ma, von welchem Jahr isn dein Rahmen ???
> ich kenn das Blizzard nur mit umgekehrten Farben, also weiss vrne und schwarz hinten...die Decals kamen mir auch komisch vor, hab aber grad auf der bike action seite geschaut und da sehen die Decals vom neuen Modell genauso aus...
> ...



Ist ein 2003er.
Das ist der 2te Rahmen, den ich geschickt bekommen habe.
Der 1te hatte weiße Decals, und eine silberne Stützenklemme, so war er auch auf der 03er RM-Hompage.
War aber leider eine Nummer kleiner, als gewünscht. 
Ich finde diesen aber schöner, die Decals sind etwas zurückhaltender ...

Das 02er, und auch wieder das 04er Blizzard sind genau andersrum gepulvert, vorn weiß, hinten schwarz. 
Auch das finde ich bei meinem schöner, aber das ist ja, wie so vieles, vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig.

Was mich natürlich auch zu interessieren beginnt: Wie sahen denn die Rahmen der einzelnen Jahrgänge aus? Habt ihr Bilder? Ein paar kann man ja hier im dem Thread sehen, ich werd mal eine kleine Übersicht machen ... 
Ob wir alle 18 (oder mittlerweile 19) vollbekommen, mit allen Varianten??


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

Na Hoppla Martin...das wußte ich ja gar nicht.

Schick schick dein neues Rocky!

Na dann bastel das mal zusammen...vielleicht können wir dann ja unsere beiden Mädels auf derselben Tour entjungfern

Gruß Koko


----------



## Bateman (17. Oktober 2003)

so, hab nun endlich wieder ein Bild von meinen 200er Blizzard Signature, is aber so nicht fahrbereit wegen meinem Sturz letztens, es fehlt noch die KEtte und ich werds nu als SInglespeeder umbauen...






Bateman


----------



## Bateman (17. Oktober 2003)

und hier noch ein Bild aus ner alten Mountain Bike von 97, ich denke also das Bike dürfte auch ein 97er Modell sein...







Bateman


----------



## Monarch (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Hab hier ein Foto von einem Altitude und kann das Baujahr nicht zuordnen. Denn meines Wissens war 94 die Lackierung zwar so ähnlich,aber Sitzrohr endete schräg,95 war es blausilberartig und93 und früher hatten sie doch einen anderen Hinterbau,oder liege ich da falsch?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (19. Oktober 2003)

hallo monarch,

erst mal herzlich willkommen!
das altitude war bis 92 mit monostay. ab 93 hat man sich bei allen modellen davon verabschiedet. ab 96 wurden die sitzrohre dann gerade abgesägt.
deins dürfte ein 96er sein, die farbe nennt sich sea green und fadet zum hinterbau in silber.

bert


----------



## Deleted9832 (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen, finde die Galerie super. Bin dadurch so infiziert worden, daß ich gestern bei ebay einen Rocky Rahmen erworben habe. Anbei ein Bild vom neuen Thin Air. Welches Herstellungsdatum hat der Rahmen und was war der ungefähre Neupreis?
MfG. Groszmeisterhttp://i20.ebayimg.com/03/i/00/c0/d8/ec_1_s.JPG


----------



## Monarch (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo bert
wegen dem Altitude Foto, ich war der Meinung,altitude ist nur bis 95 gebaut worden?! Lieg ich da so falsch?
Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Bateman (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, das is quasi so gut wie meines...*freu*
hat da vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung von wegen Baujahr ??









Bateman


----------



## Fixel (19. Oktober 2003)

...ein 1996er

Gruß
Fixel


----------



## Monarch (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Fixel, also laut Ben sind die Sitzrohre seit96 gerade,also hast du recht. Wobei die Judi von 95 sein müsste,oder?


----------



## Monarch (19. Oktober 2003)

hey,wenn ich richtig gesehen habe,sind da Coda Barends dran.
Die machst du aber runter,oder etwa nicht?


----------



## ibislover (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Monarch _
> *Wobei die Judi von 95 sein müsste,oder? *


als die krone ohne schrauben gab es glaube ich erst ab 97.


gruß,
phil


----------



## Bateman (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Monarch _
> *hey,wenn ich richtig gesehen habe,sind da Coda Barends dran.
> Die machst du aber runter,oder etwa nicht? *




schon.
sind auch noch alte Crossmax drauf, die werd ich wohl auch nicht fahren können, bei meinem Gewicht...gg

naja, aber jetzt muss ich es erstmal abholen, steht noch etwa 450 km entfernt von mir, und bezahlen natürlich...gg

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixel (19. Oktober 2003)

@ monarch
die judy müsste auch eine 96er sein, zumindest passen die uffbapper zum 96er Modell, und der "geringe" federweg würde auch passen.

gruß fixel


----------



## ibislover (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fixel _
> *@ monarch
> die judy müsste auch eine 96er sein, zumindest passen die uffbapper zum 96er Modell, und der "geringe" federweg würde auch passen.
> 
> gruß fixel *


nur die krone passt nicht, aber die kann ja nachgerüstet worden sein.


gruß,
phil


----------



## fritzn (20. Oktober 2003)

Weil´s heute fertig geworden ist, und weil ich das Foto geil finde, hier nochmal mein Expérience:


----------



## Fixel (20. Oktober 2003)

Die Reifen zeugen von Mut...Respekt  

Gruß Fixel


----------



## fritzn (20. Oktober 2003)

... sozusagen ein fully! 

Sind 2,5"  30 mm Federweg gehen auf jeden Fall 
Hat mich wirklich gewundert, aber sie passen maßgeschneidert rein!

.f

Fahrgefühl?:


----------



## Monarch (23. Oktober 2003)

Hey Leute
Hab eine Super Seite mit RM History und Produkten usw. im Web gefunden, wer sie nicht kennt sollte sie sich unbediengt mal anschauen:
www.fahrrad-gruber.de
wenn ihr dann auf der Seite seit, klickt MTB und dann Rocky Mountain an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixel (27. November 2003)

da es ja in letzter zeit so ruhig war, will ich mal wieder ein bildchen beisteuern.

erzählen brauche ich dazu wohl nix.

gruß
holger


----------



## bert serotta (28. November 2003)

tja, des einen Freud, des anderen Leid!

Trotzdem...Glückwunsch! Du scheinst das Rocky-Glück auf Dauer gepachtet zu haben. Ich bin da wesentlich weniger erfolgreich. Erst am Wochenende hab ich nem Bekannten ein wirklich großzügiges Angebot für das unten abgebildete Objekt gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg.
Wenigstens ein paar Bilder durfte ich machen.


----------



## Fixel (28. November 2003)

ein schönes Bike für die Wand  und denk dran, steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Einfach nicht locker lassen!

Den schwarzen Streifen an der "Kettenstrebe" weckt schmerzhafte Erinnerungen.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## insanerider (29. November 2003)

schön..schön...hach...
aber mal ne frage....hat jemand/kennt jemand/will jemand ein rocky mountain metro loswerden......am liebsten etwas älter..  
das 93er fand ich so


----------



## krankedbiker (5. Dezember 2003)

So, das sind meine Rockys:

Element Race, Flow, Rm7, gebrochener Grind Rahmen, bald kommt aber ein neur Ersatzrahmen für das Grind.

Gibt es jemanden der mehr Rockys hat wie ich ???????????


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von krankedbiker _
> *So, das sind meine Rockys:
> 
> Element Race, Flow, Rm7, gebrochener Grind Rahmen, bald kommt aber ein neur Ersatzrahmen für das Grind.
> ...



jetzt überleg mal wo der unterschied zwischen allen bisher geposteten rockies und den deinen liegt. wenn's nicht dämmern sollte schau mal in welches forum du dich verirrt hast.

erklärbär
whoa


----------



## Catsoft (5. Dezember 2003)

Jo! Das kann locker getoppt werden  
- Vertex Ltd. 97 (?) mit S-Bend Hinterbau und mit ohne Steg
- Vertex T.O. 97 mit geradem Hinterbau und Steg
- Thin Air 2000
- Element T.O. 98´er Midseason = 98 Lackierung aber schon Schebenbremsaufnahme
- Element SC 2003

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Ein Bild vom Ltd. kommt bei Gelegenheit!


----------



## Martin M (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...
> zwischen allen bisher geposteten rockies und den deinen
> ...*



Du bringst es mal wieder auf den Punk, whoa.

Bist du dir bewußt, dass du mit dieser Äußerung ein 03er Blizzard in den Olymp der klassischen Bikes erhoben hast?


Gruß
Martinmit03erBlizzardinsKlassikforumEinschleicher


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2003)

@ martin
das blizzard ist und bleibt ein klassiker, egal welcher jahrgang!


----------



## andy2 (5. Dezember 2003)

@ krankedbiker


desöfteren weitaus schönere und dazu noch klassische die herpassen würden. aber das hat whoa dir ja schon erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (6. Dezember 2003)

> jetzt überleg mal wo der unterschied zwischen allen bisher geposteten rockies und den deinen liegt. wenn's nicht dämmern sollte schau mal in welches forum du dich verirrt hast.



1. ich wollt euch mal zeigen das Rocky Mountain auch noch vernünftige Räder baut    (Nee, war ein Scherz)

2. Ist mein 99er Element Race jawohl ein absoluter Klassiker unter den Tourenrädern.

3. Ist mein RM7 jawohl eines der Klassischsten Freerider überhaupt.

4. Wann ich schon meine gesamte Flotte poste kann ich ja die Dirträder nicht weglassen.

5. Waren das jetzt genug Gründe??????????????

6. Danke fürs verständniss



Seit ihr etwa alle nur diese eingefleischten Oldie Tourenfahrer ?


----------



## Martin M (6. Dezember 2003)

Verständnis haben wir natürlich für alles und jeden.



> _Original geschrieben von krankedbiker _
> * ...
> Seit ihr etwa alle nur diese eingefleischten Oldie Tourenfahrer ? *



Klar. 
Wenn du wüsstest, wie alt wir sind


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von krankedbiker _
> *
> 
> 1. ich wollt euch mal zeigen das Rocky Mountain nur noch scheussliche Räder baut    (Nee, kein Scherz) *



... mein held, endlich mal einer der's sagt 

weiterso
flo
nochzweijahrebiszurrente


----------



## andy2 (6. Dezember 2003)

verständnis unter uns gesagt nein! aber toleranz


----------



## Triple F (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von krankedbiker _
> *
> 2. Ist mein 99er Element Race jawohl ein absoluter Klassiker unter den Tourenrädern.
> 
> ...



Stimmt beides!
Das Element ist ja wohl einer der schönsten Tourer und das RM7 eines der "kultigsten" (ja, werft Steine!) Freerider. Das mit dem NorthShore-Bezug hatten wir ja schon im Neo-Classic-Fred.Hatte erst gestern wieder Gelegenheit, eines zu fahren 
Schöne Bikes, aber leider alle zu neu. 

Man sollte eben auch den Werdegang einer Firma etwas respektieren. Die "Kiddies" sollen checken, dass sich RM eben durch Stahl-Hardtails à la Blizzard den heutigen Ruf erarbeitet hat.
Und einige müssen eben auch einsehen....


... dass sie alt geworden sind !

So, um mal etwas zum Thema beizusteuern:
´95er RM "The Edge" mit rel. neuen Teilen


----------



## Deleted9832 (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

no classic aber in 10 Jahren und mehr.................
RM Thin Air '99, Limited Edition, Signature only 50 Stück!!

Ehrliche 11,4 Kg, nicht besonders leicht, aber sehr robust mit aktuellen neuen Parts aufgebaut.

Gabel:   Rock Shox Duke SL U-Turn 2004
Vorbau:   Syntace Superforce 1 1/8", 105 mm, 20 Grad
Lenker:   Syntace Vector DH
Laufräder:   Mavic XM 719, 32 Loch mit XT Naben 2003
Reifen:   Conti Explorer Pro 2,1" und Schwalbe Black Fire 1,75" beide faltbar
Schnellspanner:   Syncros Titan
Schläuche:   Schwalbe
Kette:   Shimano XT 2003
Tretlager:   Shimano XT 2003 Vielzahn
Steuersatz:   Ritchey Logic WCS
Tretgarnitur:   Shimano XT Octalink 2003
Kassette:   Shimano XT 2003  (11-32)
Schalthebel:   XTR 2002
Schaltwerk:   Shimano XT 2003
Umwerfer:   Shimano XT 2003
Bremsen:   Avid Single TI
Sattelstütze:   Rock Shox MTB
Sattel:   Selle Bassano Virtual
Pedale:   Bärentatze Maxx Lite mit Käfig
Schaltzüge:   Jag Wire
Tacho:   Sigma BC 1600

Bild folgt.

MfG.Groszi


----------



## Deleted9832 (26. Dezember 2003)

Test


----------



## andy2 (26. Dezember 2003)

und ist hier leider völlig fehl am platze


----------



## Ludwig (30. Dezember 2003)

Das RM Altitude von 1992 hängt schon 5 Jahre an meiner Wand und es wird und wird nicht fertig.
Vieleicht ist hier ja jemand der mir seine XTR900 Schalt/Bremshebel und XTR 900 Schaltwerk verkaufen kann das würde mich richtig Freuen  
Meine Email ist [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmirgel (7. Januar 2004)

Huhu,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem hübschen Klassiker und stöbere dementsprechend bei eBay rum. Sorry, dass ich diesen Thread ggf. ein wenig missbrauche, aber kann mir jemand was zu diesem Rocky Mountain sagen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2777456624&category=30746&rd=1

Sprich: Welches Modell? Was haltet ihr da sonst von?


----------



## 2flow (7. Januar 2004)

hoi,

sollte sich um ein "hammer" handeln, baujahr? ca. 1995.
fahre meines in 19,5 und habe es letzten sommer zum singlespeed umgebaut. fahreigenschaften? sensationell trifft es wohl am ehesten.

über den zustand und ausstattung kontaktest du wohl am besten den verkäufer

alles in allem ist das hammer wirklich zu empfehlen.

grüße
2flow


----------



## Martin M (7. Januar 2004)

Evtl. auch ein Fusion, aber ist auch nicht schlechter als der Hammer.

Bei einem günstigen Preis, wenn dir die Größe passt - wieso nicht?


----------



## Schmirgel (7. Januar 2004)

Scheint wirklich ein 95er/96er Fusion zu sein. Sieht dem verdammt ähnlich:
http://www.teamcow.ca/team/images/fusion.jpg


----------



## Martin M (7. Januar 2004)

Der Fusion-Rahmen ist gar nicht schlecht.
Ich habe den in 21", zum Singlespeeder umgebaut mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden (ja, ich weiß - der Frevel schlechthin  ).
Der Rahmen wiegt ca. 2100 g, weniger als mein Blizzard in 19,5".
Und ist auch für mich (83kg, 186cm) ausreichend steif.


----------



## 2flow (8. Januar 2004)

yip, da hab ich mich dann geirrt, die ausstattung spricht für das fusion, rahmen sollte aber sowieso mit dem hammer identisch sein

warum also nicht zuschlagen?
florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Januar 2004)

Hier mal mein neues Suzi q.

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Suzi q. (Bj. 1995)
Gabel: Marzocchi Z2
Laufräder: HED/Ringle Downhill mit roten Super Bubba Naben und 50 mm Carbonflanken, Hutchinson Phyton Bereifung
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine mit XTR Kettenblättern und Tune Schrauben.
Umwerfer: XTR 900
Schaltwerk: XTR 900 mit roten Tune Röllchen und Schrauben
Kassette: XTR Titanium 8-fach
Kette: Dura Ace
Bremse: HS 22 mit roten Alutech Hebeln und AC Boostern
Vorbau & Flaschenhalter: Ringle
Sattelstütze: Shannon Hardcore 430 mm
Sattel: Flite Titanium Kevlar
Schnellspanner: Cook Bros. rot
Lenker.: Race Face Air Alloy
Schalthebel: Grip Shift
Barends: Tune RH 1
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadset in rot
Dazu noch Gore Schaltzüge und diverse Tune Schrauben...


----------



## andy2 (17. Januar 2004)

nichts für ungut aber mach die yeti sticker runter wie passt denn das wie einen r80 mit porschefelgen.  ansonsten ist es ja nicht übel obwohl ich keinem rad magura antun würde


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Januar 2004)

Die Laufräder werden demnächst verkauft. kommen dann weiße Spengle (wahrscheinlich) dran. Die Maguras werden wohl vorerst dranbleiben.


----------



## Beppe (22. Januar 2004)

Meine EX! Wer errät das Modell?

Grüsse


----------



## rasaldul (22. Januar 2004)

rapido schrieb:
			
		

> Meine EX! Wer errät das Modell?
> 
> Grüsse



stratos! alu - monostay - kein elevated - und "st..." am oberrohr zu erkennen


----------



## cdeger (22. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> stratos! alu - monostay - kein elevated - und "st..." am oberrohr zu erkennen



Das hätt' ich aber schon genauer von dir erwartet - '89 oder '91?


?


----------



## rasaldul (23. Januar 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätt' ich aber schon genauer von dir erwartet - '89 oder '91?
> 
> 
> ?


hmmm, dann sag´ ich 91 weil das 90er rote decals hatte und das 89er wohl grüne. aber eigentlich ist alu nicht mein steckenpferd - schon gar nicht kanadisches


----------



## Beppe (23. Januar 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, dann sag´ ich 91 weil das 90er rote decals hatte und das 89er wohl grüne. aber eigentlich ist alu nicht mein steckenpferd - schon gar nicht kanadisches



90er! Unübersehbar hab ich den Rahmen irgendwann komplett poliert, weil viele kl. polierte Stellen (insbesondere am Oberrohr von scheuernder Zügen und Beinen) das matte Originalfinish versaut haben.
Bei diesem Anlaß hab ich dem Bike einen neuen Aufklebersatz spendiert!

Grüsse


----------



## cdeger (23. Januar 2004)

Da sind neue Kurbeln ja ein geringfügiges Vergehen   

Hier mal das schöne 90er Original und dazu das 89er - Decalfarbe unbekannt, aber mit U-Brake ...


----------



## Fres (23. Februar 2004)

Meine neuste Liebe   . Bremsen, Sattel und Reifen werden noch getauscht...

gruss Andreas

PS: Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Naben das sind? WTB? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (23. Februar 2004)

@fres: das sind wtb


----------



## bert serotta (26. Februar 2004)

Da der Spuk jetzt endlich ein Ende hat...

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner.


----------



## popeye (5. März 2004)

habe mir die alten rocky mountain kataloge von mtb-kataloge.de eben nochmals angeschaut, dann die bilder hier und bin ein bissl verwirrt, wann welches wedge-modell gebaut wurde... das grüne welches da bei ebay versteigert wurde mit der klassischen rahmen-form war ein 1991er (stand da jedenfalls). im 1990er und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht in späteren katalogen taucht das andere wedge-modell mit der hochgezogenen kettenstrebe auf. welches dieser beiden modelle war denn nun das erste? wie viele verschiedene modelle mit der bezeichnung "wedge" gab es? Wurden unterschiedliche wedge-modelle parallel gebaut  und was ist mit dem thunderbold, welches für mich rein äusserlich wieder wie das wedge mit der klassischen rahmen-form aussieht... 

lasst mich nicht dumm sterben... wenigstens auf dieses thema bezogen meine ich


----------



## bert serotta (5. März 2004)

hallo,

das wedge wurde 89 in konventioneller bauweise mit diamantrahmen gebaut. 1990 war das einzige jahr in dem es im ecs, oder wie es bei rocky mountain hieß "chainstayless design" gebaut wurde. ab 1991 dann wieder konventionell. wie lange das wedge überhaupt gebaut wurde weiß ich nicht ganz genau, die szene munkelt allerdings, daß es sogar recht späte wedges ohne monostay von ca. 1995 geben soll ;-)
im 94er prospekt ist es allerdings auch in der preisliste nicht mehr aufgeführt.
das thunderbolt war im prinzip wie das wedge aus der customlinie von rocky. wahlweise in wunsch- oder "stock"-geometrie, tig oder gelötet, mit rocky mountain handmade-gabel oder syncros powerlite. unterschied zum wedge, kein monostay und etwas günstiger

hier ein paar bilder von nem 89er wedge (man beachte u-brake vorne und hinten sowie 1" steuerrohr!)


----------



## popeye (5. März 2004)

das nenne ich mal ne prompte und ausführliche rückmeldung


----------



## Fixel (5. März 2004)

auch wenn ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher bin, aber soweit ich weiß, konnte man auch schon 89 das ecs-design bekommen, genauso wie man auch 90 ein "klassisches" wedge ordern konnte. ab 91 gab es dann nur noch das "klassische". thunderbolt gab es in den preislisten länger als das wedge, war quasi das letzte custom-rocky. und sonst hab ich nix diesem fundierten beitrag von bert hinzuzufügen. 

@ bert: hab ich dir schon mal gesagt, dass ich die farbe gelb und u-brakes mag   

gruß
holger


----------



## bert serotta (6. März 2004)

@ fixel:

...jetzt hab ich mit meiner nachhilfestunde so schön für aufklärung gesorgt und jetzt kommst du und mußt mit deinen wilden behauptungen wieder für verwirrung sorgen!   

also, laut meinen unterlagen über ´89 und ´90 ist alles so wie gesagt, sonderwünsche betrafen nur:
-verarbeitung (tig oder gelötet, aber mal ehrlich, wer hat schon mal nen geschweisten thunderbolt gesehen?! vor allem betrug der preisunterschied laut unterlagen lächerliche 100dm)
-gabel (powerlite oder rocky handmade)
-rahmengeometrie (=nicht rahmendesign!)
-lackierung
-diverse ausstattungsvarianten

aber wer weiß schon was wirklich hinter verschlossener tür abging?!


p.s.: kann es sein, daß ich dir bezüglich gelb und u-brake noch eine erklärung schuldig bin?!


----------



## MooNKiD (8. März 2004)

Ich muss jetzt hier auch meine einzigartig traurige Geschichte los werden:

Ich fahre ein Rocky Mountain Stratos von 92/93 mit folgenden Komponenten:

Sugino Kurbeln mit Suntour Kettenblättern
Suntour XC Pro Umwerfer
Mavic Schaltwerk
WTB Momentum Stuersatz
WTB Naben (Dura Ace 7fach Schraubkranz) / Mavic Felgen Vorne radial eingespeicht
Syncros Lenker/Vorbau und Sattelstütze
Suntour XC Pro GG Pedale mir Riemen
WTB Speedmaster Bremsen / Suntour Bremshebel
Principia Alu-Gabel
Ritchey Griffe
WTB Sattel

Zum traurigen Teil:

Der Rahmen ist am Sattelrohr gerissen. Die Sattelklemme (Angelötet) löst sich und das Rohr ist vertikal eingerissen. Nix zu machen... Leider kein Foto vorhanden.


----------



## Ludwig (9. März 2004)

Hi,
Nach dem mein Bike 4,5 Jahre an der Wand gehängt hat, habe ich es entlich geschafft es wieder aufzubauen. Ein großen Dank an die Leute die mir die XTR Parts verkauft haben.

Es ist ein Großer Rahmen und mit meine 1,72 cm Größe Fühle ich mich Sau wohl da drauf.


In diesem Sinne.
Schöne Grüße aus dem Raum Rotenburg Wümme.


PS: Ich suche ein Syncros Lenker, denn der ICO Cabon Lenker ist aus dem gleichem Jahr, passt aber nicht so besonders zur Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. März 2004)

Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Nach dem mein Bike 4,5 Jahre an der Wand gehängt hat, habe ich es entlich geschafft es wieder aufzubauen. Ein großen Dank an die Leute die mir die XTR Parts verkauft haben.



meinst du die würden sie dir immer noch verkaufen, wenn sie vorher gewusst hätten daß du eine KLINGEL da hin baust?


----------



## Ludwig (9. März 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du die würden sie dir immer noch verkaufen, wenn sie vorher gewusst hätten daß du eine KLINGEL da hin baust?





 Du bist Witzig.  



Ein Standbesitzer auf einem Flomarkt fand mein Bike so toll, dass er mir Farblich eine Fahrrad Klingel Geschenkt hat.


----------



## tekfish (2. April 2004)

So hier kommt meins!
Mein Altitude in neuer Lackierung,da dachte ich, ich stells einfach mal rein.
Auch wenn einige von euch jetzt über die Lackierung den Kopf schütteln werden (Schwarz-Weiß = Blizzard) ich finds die geilste Lackierung überhaupt für ein Rocky!
Die wenigsten Teile sind noch orginal,dafür aber funktionell.
Noch 6000 dann sind die 100000KM voll!

Sorry kapier nicht,wie ich das Bild , welches unten in Anhänge drin ist hier hoch bekomme


----------



## sb-lümmel (3. April 2004)

endlich fertig geworden. O.k., andere Laufräder kommen noch rein...  

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=27761&password=&sort=1&cat=2&page=1


----------



## Ludwig (3. Mai 2004)

tekfish schrieb:
			
		

> So hier kommt meins!
> Mein Altitude in neuer Lackierung,da dachte ich, ich stells einfach mal rein.
> Auch wenn einige von euch jetzt über die Lackierung den Kopf schütteln werden (Schwarz-Weiß = Blizzard) ich finds die geilste Lackierung überhaupt für ein Rocky!
> Die wenigsten Teile sind noch orginal,dafür aber funktionell.
> ...





Schön ) nur etwas klein, hmm !


----------



## chicco (24. Mai 2004)

Na dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ksb (15. Juni 2004)

bitte löschen da 2x gepostet.
danke, gruss
stefan


----------



## ksb (15. Juni 2004)

hallo,
ich könnte zu der bildgalerie noch ein 90`er Blizzard und ein 96`er Speed beisteuern, aber wie bekomm ich denn ein bild da rein?
 
wer kann mir mit webspace helfen?
gruss stefan


----------



## mrwulf (15. Juni 2004)

hier kannste einfach deiner bilder hochladen und dann verlinken.

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/

viel vergnügen.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2004)

Hier mein Reaper - auch wenn es schon lange nicht mehr mit dieser Auswahl an Teilen aufgebaut ist.

 [edith] wegen massiver verstösse gegen die grundidee dieses forums und des guten geschmacks musste dieses bild des grauens gelöscht werden  [/edith]

 ciao
 flo


----------



## whoa (16. Juni 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Reaper - auch wenn es schon lange nicht mehr mit dieser Auswahl an Teilen aufgebaut ist.


verständlich, der rahmen hätte sich ansonsten das leben genommen und wär freiwillig gebrochen!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADMINS wo seid ihr?

kann doch nicht angehen, dass ich mir hier ein slayer und ein reaper mit votec forke anschauen muss?!

wenn das so weitergeht kann man den thread gleich in die tonne treten!


----------



## ksb (16. Juni 2004)

hallo,
im wissen, dass ich ordentlich auf die fresse bekomme, trotzdem die fotos.
gruss stefan


----------



## Koe (16. Juni 2004)

hallo,
mein blizzard, noch ganz nackig. suche noch ne' ganze Menge Teile.
Z.B. Syncros Stütze, Vorbau,Lenker, wenn jemand noch was  zuviel haben sollte bitte Angebote per Mail an mich.DANKE.

Sorry wegen der schlechten Qualität.


----------



## $cannondale$ (16. Juni 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Reaper - auch wenn es schon lange nicht mehr mit dieser Auswahl an Teilen aufgebaut ist.



Junge, das Classic Forum ist für Oldschool- und Retro-Stuff. Auch wenn Rocky Mountain Kult Status hat (und das zu Recht) gehört dieses neumodische Vierkantrohr-Zeug hier absolut nicht her!!!  

$cannondale$


----------



## peter_schoen (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ein 98er Oxygen Race Rahmen ist klassisch genug für den Tread. 

War mein erstes echtes Mtb.Vor einem Jahr habe ich es aber fast komplett neu aufgebaut (neue XT, neue SRAM 9.0, Marathon S, etc), den Rahmen aber behalten, weil ich mich nicht von ihm trennen wollte.
Dieses Jahr muss er einem Fully weichen, da er mir nun auch zu klein ist.   

Ist und bleibt aber ein schöner Rahmen, der nun mein Zimmer schmücken wird!

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Juni 2004)

Ein Stahlklassiker im aktuellen Gewand: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/37370/sort/1/cat/540/page/1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ludwig (18. Juni 2004)

Hi Freaks !

Hier ist mein neues aufgebautes Blizzart !
Am Rad ist dran: XT, Tune 66/215, Devil Henger für die Dia comp 9..Cantis und S-7 Hebel.

Rocky Mountain Blizzart XT 


Und Hier noch mal der Große Bruder Altitude XTR


----------



## bert serotta (20. Juli 2004)

Hier wieder mal ein Rocky Tibolt welches mit viel zu modernen Teilen aufgebaut wurde - diesmal meins.
Das Gute: bis auf Vorbau sind noch alle Originalteile vorhanden um es wieder in den Ur-Zustand zu versetzen.
Das Schlechte: Leider ist es mir mit 19,5" etwas zu groß. In Kombination mit dem kurzen Vorbau und langem Steuerrohr fährt es sich zwar recht angenehm, aber eben anders und nicht so sportlich wie mein altitude.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich es auch wieder hergeben, am liebsten im Tausch gegen ein 18,5"er TiBolt/Titanium (...schon gut, nicht alle auf einmal ;-)), oder auch gegen ein Thunderbolt/Wedge/Tantalus in 18-19", oder gegen entsprechend Bares.
Muß aber nicht...frißt schließlich kein Heu.

Gruß, Bert


----------



## bert serotta (20. Juli 2004)

...ein altes kanadisches Sprichwort sagt: "Ein Rocky kommt selten allein!"
Fixel wird dem zustimmen...drum auch noch mein ´91er altitude hinterher. Zwar nicht originalgetreu, aber bis auf ein Jahr hin oder her beim einen oder anderen Teil zumindest zeitgemäß.


----------



## Ludwig (20. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Du hast tolle Räder )
Aber wie und wo bekommt man noch eine Syncros Gabel !!!
Denn das ist das einziege was mir noch fehlt.

Bitte meldet euch !!!

Gruß
Ludwig


----------



## Fixel (20. Juli 2004)

der bert hortet die


----------



## bert serotta (20. Juli 2004)

...find ich jetzt übertrieben.
das ist das was übrig ist - vorerst.


----------



## Fres (20. Juli 2004)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> ...find ich jetzt übertrieben.
> das ist das was übrig ist - vorerst.




Was für ne Sau...


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Juli 2004)

Hi Jungs!
Wollte euch mein Rocky nicht vorenthalten, ist zwar nicht 100% oldschool, aber trotzdem sehr hübsch...
Was meint ihr dazu!?

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/43881/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## Henning W (30. September 2004)

Kann jemand mal Bilder eines RM Equipe Bj '90 und Bj '91 posten ?

Speziell die Unterschiede würden mich interessieren. Konnte keines der o.g. Baujahre in dieser Galerie finden. 

Vielen Dank  ....................... Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (30. September 2004)

Henning W schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand mal Bilder eines RM Equipe Bj '90 und Bj '91 posten ?



www.mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## Henning W (1. Oktober 2004)

Danke für den Link ! Leider ist der 1991 Prospekt nicht hinterlegt. 

Das 1990:er Equipe hatte schwarze Kettenstreben, das 1991 hatte meines Wissens aber einen komplett gelben Hinterbau und einen grünen Hauptrahmen.
Genau von diesem Rad suche ein Foto !

Alte Liebe rostet ........... !

Bitte such noch mal Eure Archive durch.

Danke ...................... Henning


----------



## cdeger (1. Oktober 2004)

Na gut ...






... und bevor du jetzt noch die Ausstattung erfragst:


----------



## Henning W (1. Oktober 2004)

Super Christian !

Das macht mich jetzt richtig sentimental. War mein drittes MTB nach einem Kettler aus dem Jahr 1998 und einem Patagonia aus 1999.
Der Preis lag damals so um die 2.700,-- DM. Danach hatte ich mein erstes Yo Eddy mit den Teilen des RM Equipe aufgebaut und den Rahmen für 600,-- DM in die Nähe von Darmstadt (Fischbachtal glaub ich ??) weiterverkauft.
Die Lackierung auf dem Bild entspricht aber nicht ganz der Wahrheit. Im Original hatten die RM Equipe keinen Farbeverlauf grün/gelb sondern einen abrupten Farbwechsel direkt hinterm Tretlager bzw. an der Sattelklemmung. Ich kann mich noch erinnern das die Lackierung nicht allzu haltbar war.

Vielen Dank ............. Henning


----------



## got-milk? (2. Oktober 2004)

hi,
evtl könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ..
will folgendes rad verkaufen habe aber keinen schimmer um welches model es sich handelt und von welchem jahr das ist..

link bikemarkt

thx
urs


----------



## popeye (14. Oktober 2004)

na ja, bei dem wetter schickt man ja auch keinen hund vor die tür...






...und richtig, das gute Stück ist nicht wirklich ne in dieser Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (15. Oktober 2004)

@popeye: sabber ...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal mein Blizzard:


----------



## RetroRocky (3. November 2004)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wieder mal ein Rocky Tibolt welches mit viel zu modernen Teilen aufgebaut wurde - diesmal meins.
> Das Gute: bis auf Vorbau sind noch alle Originalteile vorhanden um es wieder in den Ur-Zustand zu versetzen.
> Das Schlechte: Leider ist es mir mit 19,5" etwas zu groß. In Kombination mit dem kurzen Vorbau und langem Steuerrohr fährt es sich zwar recht angenehm, aber eben anders und nicht so sportlich wie mein altitude.
> Aus diesem Grund würde ich es auch wieder hergeben, am liebsten im Tausch gegen ein 18,5"er TiBolt/Titanium (...schon gut, nicht alle auf einmal ;-)), oder auch gegen ein Thunderbolt/Wedge/Tantalus in 18-19", oder gegen entsprechend Bares.
> ...


----------



## RetroRocky (3. November 2004)

popeye schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, bei dem wetter schickt man ja auch keinen hund vor die tür...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..schönes Sofa !


----------



## ingmar (4. November 2004)

heee michel96 dat is meine signatur und mein rocky


----------



## bert serotta (4. November 2004)

michel96 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bert,
> fall`s du es noch loswerden willst, weil es zu groß ist.
> Ich wäre eventl. interessiert und es würde sich bei mir sicher
> sehr wohl fühlen ( bei seinen vielen Artgenossen ) und hätte
> ...




"Loswerden" kann man es nicht nennen, aber ich würde es nach wie vor hergeben. Allerdings in erster Linie im Tausch gegen ein gleichwertiges Rocky in meiner Größe. Bares könnte nur schwer über den "Verlust" hinweg trösten, es kommt allerdings auf die Summe an.

Bert


----------



## Kailinger (4. November 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, 

da ich eben emotionalerweise als Ersatz für meinen dahinscheidenden Univega Alpina Pro einen 92er Blizzard (sh. die Verkaufsanzeigen von Scherge weiter unten) gekauft hab (so was wollt ich damals schon immer haben) such ich nun jemanden, der mir Hinweise auf einen Rocky Mountain Prospekt von 1992 geben kann.

Wenn mir also jmd. einen Link, eine Kopie oder einen Scan des Prospektes hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Weiterhin such ich die Decals des 92er Blizzard in elektronischer Form. Evtl. kann mir auch hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke und Gruß, Fotos gibts, wenn es fertig ist,

Kai


----------



## Horst Link (6. November 2004)

So liebe Rocky Horror Picture Freaks - habe mal nen alten Sportradl Test gescannt. 

Hier gibts nen Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt 1989 

Viel Spaß...


----------



## bert serotta (29. Dezember 2004)

Hab jetzt mein 93er TiBolt auch wieder zeitgemäß bestückt.
Der passende Race Face Ti-stem ist mittlerweile auch vorhanden, allerdings bräuchte ich für den ne Armverlängerung...  

Mehr Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie.

Gruß,

Bert


----------



## Catsoft (30. Dezember 2004)

Der Rahmen sieht ja viel besser aus als auf eBucht   Da hätt ich wohl doch mitgehen sollen 
Aber wenn die Aufkleber fertig werden seis dir verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (30. Dezember 2004)

...hier mal mein Titanium zum direkten Vergleich
 - welches gefällt euch besser ?!
Grüsse Michael


----------



## cluso (30. Dezember 2004)

Morgen,

ich persönliche finde Bert´s Rocky schöner ist irgendwie "aufgeräumter".

Aber sind natürlich beides tolle Räder. 

Gruß


----------



## t. eschknecht (30. Dezember 2004)

hi, 

bert´s bike ist viel besser aufgebaut. bin mir nicht sicher ob´s 91/92 schon race-face kurbeln gab...
den sattel sollte man auch in eine etwas sportlichere position bewegen. was sind das für graue reifen? sind auch nicht der bringer...
fazit: dem bert seins ist schöner.

guten rutsch!
t. eschknecht


----------



## bert serotta (30. Dezember 2004)

RetroRocky schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier mal mein Titanium zum direkten Vergleich
> - welches gefällt euch besser ?!
> Grüsse Michael



Mensch Michael, was soll das? Wir sind doch nicht mehr im Kindergarten!
Jeder baut doch seine Velos auf wie sie ihm gefallen, da muß man doch keine interindividuellen Vergleiche anstreben!

@Catsoft: Das ist nicht das Titanium aus Ebay, das ist mein TiBolt welches ich weiter oben schon mal in anderer Ausstattung gepostet habe. Das Titanium ist noch unterwegs.


----------



## RetroRocky (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi Stefan ich wollte mich eigentlich aus dem Thread raushalten...

Aber es ist ein öffentl. FORUM und da wird doch wohl die Frage nach dem schöneren Bike erlaubt sein, oder ?!  Dazu ist ein Forum schließlich da.

Mich interessiert es halt, 
ob dein TiBolt oder mein Titanium als schöner erachtet wird... mehr nicht !

Gruß Michael


----------



## Fixel (30. Dezember 2004)

Da es gewünscht ist, kann ich nur eines sagen.
Das Tibolt ist stimmiger aufgebaut und aus zeitlicher Sicht korrekter, wenn es mir auch mit der fsx besser gefallen hat.

Michaels Titanium ist halt mehr auf Titan-Parts und Farbkombination zusammengestellt, zieht für mich aber auch den kürzeren, obwohl ich den Titanium-Rahmen normalerweise vorziehe.

Gruß
Fixel

PS: auch wenn solche vergleiche eh keine rolle spielen


----------



## Diggler (30. Dezember 2004)

mir persönlich gefällt auch das ti-bolt besser! mir ist aufgefallen das es feinere schweissnähte als das titanium hat. liegt das daran das das ti-bolt bei sandvik geschweisst wurde und das titanium bei RM im haus? oder liege ich jetzt total falsch?


----------



## bert serotta (30. Dezember 2004)

Diggler schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist aufgefallen das es (das TiBolt; Anm. Bert Serotta) feinere schweissnähte als das titanium hat.



Siehste Michl...aber mir glaubst Du ja nie was!

@Diggler: Mein Titanium ist zwar noch nicht angekommen, aber nach den Fotos zu urteilen ist dem wirklich so.



			
				Diggler schrieb:
			
		

> liegt das daran das das ti-bolt bei sandvik geschweisst wurde und das titanium bei RM im haus? oder liege ich jetzt total falsch?



Eigentlich wurden beide bei Sandvik geschweißt, was wieder mal ein Beweis dafür ist, dass der Mensch adaptierfähig ist. Sprich...beim Titanium haben die Jungs wahrscheinlich noch geübt.

Gruß,

Bert


----------



## Fixel (30. Dezember 2004)

Beim direkten Vergleich der Detail-Aufnahmen muss ich da Diggler beipflichten. Habe aber auch schon mal ein Tibolt gesehen, was nicht so schön wie berts geschweißt war.

Aber da auch mal wieder ein Bild hier rein soll, bin ich mal so frei. Auch wenn die "Schweißnähte" nicht so gut zu erkennen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (30. Dezember 2004)

Fixel schrieb:
			
		

> Beim direkten Vergleich der Detail-Aufnahmen muss ich da Diggler beipflichten. Habe aber auch schon mal ein Tibolt gesehen, was nicht so schön wie berts geschweißt war.
> 
> Aber da auch mal wieder ein Bild hier rein soll, bin ich mal so frei. Auch wenn die "Schweißnähte" nicht so gut zu erkennen sind



Wie, bei Deinem Rocky sieht man Scheißnähte   Glaub ich nicht  

Meins: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit nicht sichtbaren Schweißnähten


----------



## RetroRocky (30. Dezember 2004)

... schÃ¶n das sich nun die âÃ¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigenâ mal wieder zu Wort gemeldet haben und das in der âRocky Mountain Galerieâ entlich mal wieder was los ist...

Danke erst mal fÃ¼r eure Meinungen, auch wenn sie mehrheitlich gegen mein TITANIUM und fÃ¼r Bertis TIBOLT ausfielen, bitte aber folgendes zu bedenken:

1.) Ist das Tibolt so auch nicht original aufgebaut, es hatte ursprÃ¼nglich eine Tange Switchblade,Dia Compe 985 und einen Scott AT-2 Bullbarlenker. Der Rest kommt schon so hin und mir gefÃ¤llt das Bike ja auch so... sind halt Feinheiten ob der RaceFace Real Seal auch in rot passend zu den Decals, oder wie bei Bert in silber mit schwachroten Kurbeln kombiniert wird.

2.) Mein Titanium solltet ihr euch deshalb nochmal genau anschauen, denn es ist nicht nur durch   die einmalige Syncros-Powerlite in TitanausfÃ¼hrung ein absolutes Unikat, sondern daran ist was nur geht aus Titan bis in die XTR-Bremssockel - und zwar nicht von irgendwelchen Herstellern sondern
alles kanadisch dh. RaceFace und Syncros und auch farblich bis auf die Ventilkappen passend, rein zeitlich ist es von der damaligen XT-Ausstattung wo es Ã¼brigens mal DM 10.000,- gekostet hat auf die einfach bessere und auch schÃ¶nere XTR aufgerÃ¼stet worden. 

was aber auf den vielen Einzelfoto`s in meiner Galerie eigentlich rÃ¼berkommen sollte hat aber nichts mit Geld zu tun, denn das TiBolt hat auch mal DM 8.300 gekostet, es geht mir einfach um die âLiebe zum Detailâ mit der ich dieses Bike aufgebaut habe... man sieht es nur wenn man genau hinsieht -  die Zugverlegung, der Hang Doggy, die Ringle Mojo`s die D-Mark und die Quarter-Coins etc. vielleicht entdeckt ihr ja noch was und Ã¤ndert eure Meinung - wÃ¼rde mich freuen ...

GrÃ¼sse  Michel

PS.: Kritik, Lob, Bewertungen und natÃ¼rlich Anregungen sind auch  ausdrÃ¼cklich zu meinen anderen Bikes erwÃ¼nscht !


----------



## Nihil Baxter (30. Dezember 2004)

Berts Bike gefällt mir aber trotzdem besser... Ist eine Bauchentscheidung, aber so Details wie eine Race Face Kurbel (die es erst 94 gab), machen den Gesamteindruck an deinem Titanium ein bisschen kaputt. Deins ist aber trotzdem ganz nett. Mein Favorit ist das 96er Blizzard. Aber ich denke mal, das dies hier kein Wettbewerb ist, oder?


----------



## Protorix (30. Dezember 2004)

es geht doch um den persönlichen geschmack, was andere denken ist doch egal hauptsache man hat spass daran. der eine mag es wie es damals im katalog war, der andere mag es farblich passend der andere bunt, 
sch.... egal hauptsache es gefällt irgendwem *g*

ich find beide bikes nicht schlecht, und ich .. würd sie wieder anders aufbauen, und euch würds nicht gefallen und mir wärs wurscht *G*


----------



## t. eschknecht (31. Dezember 2004)

mein lieber michael,
wollte ja eigentlich nichts mehr dazu schreiben, aber ist ja wirklich unglaublich peinlich was du hier abziehst! wie alt bist du denn, hmm? suchst du hier selbstbestätigung? dann klatsch´ ich dir hiermit mal offiziell auf deine schulter (kanadische?). 

coole bikes mit pathos (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pathos) baut man eben nicht nur mit viel kohle im sack, sondern mit stil, geschick und vor allem geduld. ich glaube es fehlt dir an allen drein. ich habe zwar nur zwei rockys, aber eines davon, das vertex, hat ca. 20.000 km auf dem buckel und so einiges mit mir erlebt. haben deine bikes schon mal das tageslicht gesehen oder glotzen diese nur die neonröhren im keller an? ist mir auch ziemlich egal ob i-beam, t-beam oder jim beam, meine rockys werden benutzt und müssen funktionieren - und das tun sie auch. 

welches sofa gefällt euch besser - das von popeye oder das meine?

nix für ungut,
t. eschknecht

ps: is nich mein wohnzimmer gell!


----------



## cdeger (31. Dezember 2004)

Ääääähm,

macht Rocky-Besitzen jetzt also doch genauso aggressiv wie Singlespeeden?


kinderkinder

PS: Zur Beruhigung der Gemüter hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus offenbar seltenen Katalogen ...






1988 waren sie noch bescheiden - schwarzweiß und 9x12,5 cm 
 






So - wer von euch gewusst hat, dass es das Blizzard mal in 2 Versionen gab, bekommt ein RM-Goodie frei Haus.






Es kann nur eines geben - und weder Bert noch Michel kommen dem Original nahe   






... und jetzt setzt ihr alle mal den rechten Fuß vom Gas, schaut in die Runde und freut euch eurer Rockies, der Trails, die ihr schon beritten habt, der vollen Keller, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (31. Dezember 2004)

Mir gefällt das mit dem Titanrahmen besser. (IMHO)
Ansonsten: guten Rutsch und frohes neues Jahr - ihr ewig Gestrigen!


----------



## popeye (31. Dezember 2004)

t. eschknecht schrieb:
			
		

> welches sofa gefällt euch besser - das von popeye oder das meine?
> 
> nix für ungut,
> t. eschknecht
> ...



Okay, Dein Softa ist geiler   Deshalb hab ich für das Foto ja auch das Wedge davor gestellt, damit es nicht ganz so arm aussieht  

Guten Rutsch allerseits


----------



## bert serotta (31. Dezember 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> So - wer von euch gewusst hat, dass es das Blizzard mal in 2 Versionen gab, bekommt ein RM-Goodie frei Haus....



Ich habs gewußt...doch wirklich...der Beweis folgt demnächst!



			
				cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann nur eines geben - und weder Bert noch Michel kommen dem Original nahe   ...



Mein Titanium ist ja noch in der Obhut der Männer mit den gelben Autos, aber ich werd mir Mühe geben.



			
				cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> ... und jetzt setzt ihr alle mal den rechten Fuß vom Gas, schaut in die Runde und freut euch eurer Rockies, der Trails, die ihr schon beritten habt, der vollen Keller, ...



Dem sollten alle Folge leisten...mir inklusive!

Guten Rutsch!

Bert


----------



## RetroRocky (31. Dezember 2004)

Das sehe ich genauso - danke CDEGER der versöhnlichen Worte und du Bert gib`dir gefälligst Mühe das dein Titanium genauso aussieht wie auf dem `90 er Prospekt, den Weissen Turbo könnte ich Dir geben...

Gruß und guten Rutsch...   Michel


----------



## bert serotta (1. Januar 2005)

Gutes Neues erst mal!




			
				RetroRocky schrieb:
			
		

> ...und du Bert gib`dir gefälligst Mühe das dein Titanium genauso aussieht wie auf dem `90 er Prospekt...




Der Scan ist zwar aus dem ´91er Prospekt, ich bin aber trotzdem optimistisch...


----------



## Fixel (1. Januar 2005)

Die Revos gehn aber mal gar nicht!!!   

Gruß
Holger


----------



## popeye (10. Januar 2005)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> das wedge wurde 89 in konventioneller bauweise mit diamantrahmen gebaut. 1990 war das einzige jahr in dem es im ecs, oder wie es bei rocky mountain hieß "chainstayless design" gebaut wurde. ab 1991 dann wieder konventionell. wie lange das wedge überhaupt gebaut wurde weiß ich nicht ganz genau, *die szene munkelt allerdings, daß es sogar recht späte wedges ohne monostay von ca. 1995 geben soll ;-)*
> im 94er prospekt ist es allerdings auch in der preisliste nicht mehr aufgeführt.
> ...



... was jetzt wohl bewiesen wäre


----------



## bert serotta (10. Januar 2005)

popeye schrieb:
			
		

> ... was jetzt wohl bewiesen wäre




jep, just dieses meinte ich...noch bevor es den Besitzer gewechselt hat.

 

Bert


----------



## joe yeti (10. Januar 2005)

müsste ein blizard sein...


----------



## theofil11 (10. Januar 2005)

... was sind das für Ausfaller?  Oberrohraufkleber:  "...... Points" ???  
Bitte um Aufklärung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (11. Januar 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was sind das für Ausfaller?  Oberrohraufkleber:  "...... Points" ???
> Bitte um Aufklärung !!!


Nachträglich eingebruzelte Singlespeed Ausfallenden
Performance Paints

Mehr Infos: Greasy Pete (Mod. im SSP Forum)


----------



## robo (12. Januar 2005)

das ist das rocky, was mal peter hosch (aka greasy pete) gehört hat. ist soweit ich weiß ein rm hammer. pics von dem rad gibt es unter www.peterhorsch.de.


----------



## cdeger (13. Januar 2005)

Hat Pete das Hammer nicht an Martin M weitergegeben? Doch, so war das.

Seine Eingang-Heimatseite peterhorsch.de ist allerdings den Wirren um das Forum der Singlespeeder zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## whoa (13. Januar 2005)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Pete das Hammer nicht an Martin M weitergegeben? Doch, so war das.


Nee nee, da biste schief gewickelt...  ...das Hammer ist beim Yeti Joe zuhaus.


----------



## Kailinger (14. Januar 2005)

Weiss jemand ne Antwort zu meiner Frage im RM technik board?

Hier der Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148696

Daaanke!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (15. Januar 2005)

Meine neue Erungenschaft: Rocky Mountain Vapor von 1994 mit kpl. 900er XTR. Das Bike wird aber wohl nur als Teilespender für den Neuaufbau meines 93er Hammers dienen.


----------



## theofil11 (20. Januar 2005)

Rocky Mountain altitude "Team"....    


Na das ist ja toll, ein original RM altitude "Team" gibt´s da zu haben. "t.o."???  
Nie gehört...  Der Aufkleber ist jedenfalls aus nem GT Aufkleberbogen herausgeschnitten den es damals mal zuhauf auf der Eurobike gab. Ich weiss es deswegen so gut, weil ich besagten Kleber ebenfalls herausgeschnitten hab und ihn mir auf den Helm gepeppt habe...  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7128495520&rd=1


----------



## RetroRocky (20. Januar 2005)

ein Altitude Team gab´es nie, das ist das ganz normale Altitude ... 
94/95 glaub`ich, da müsste ich aber erst Zuhause im Katalog mal nachschauen...

Das T.O. gab`es nur in der Teamfarbe gelb/rot Altitude und Vertex T.O. siehe auch meine Galerie...

Die Bezeichnung des Rohrsatzes stimmt aber - ist ein ganz feines Stöffchen von Mr.Tom - der Babber auf`m Steuerrohr scheint mir auch nich` orschinal zu sein ... 

 Michael


----------



## bert serotta (20. Januar 2005)

Ist definitiv ein 95er altitude und der Steuerrohraufkleber ist original! Das "Team" ist gefakt, aber wen stört das?
Für denjenigen dens paßt ein geiles Geröhr!

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frey (20. Januar 2005)

Den Aufkleber sollte man doch aber abmachen können...und schwups ist es wieder original.


----------



## Fres (20. Januar 2005)

und woher nimmt man die sattelschelle?

gruss andreas


----------



## olli (20. Januar 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> und woher nimmt man die sattelschelle?
> 
> gruss andreas


der geduldige Käufer such alle RM Läden und evtl. Bike-Action ab, um das originale Teil für evtl. viel Geld zu kaufen, der ungeduldige Käufer macht einen geraden Schnitt mit der Säge...


----------



## Frey (20. Januar 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> ...der ungeduldige Käufer macht einen geraden Schnitt mit der Säge...


Alter Schwede hoffen wir das Beste!!! Oder sollten wir schonmal anfangen zu suchen und dem Auktionsgewinner dann die Schelle zukommen lassen?

Gruss
Frieder


----------



## olli (20. Januar 2005)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Alter Schwede hoffen wir das Beste!!! Oder sollten wir schonmal anfangen zu suchen und dem Auktionsgewinner dann die Schelle zukommen lassen?
> 
> Gruss
> Frieder


Falls ich gewinne, lasse ich Euch gerne das abgesägte Stück zukommen. Kostenlos!


----------



## Fres (20. Januar 2005)

sie sind wohl Komiker, Mr. Hardy....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (20. Januar 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> sie sind wohl Komiker, Mr. Hardy....


Nö.
Nächste Woche werden wir die Operation am Blizzard eines Kumpels machen, weil er die Schelle in Italien weggeworfen hat, als die Schraube gerissen ist (der Trottel). Eine gerade Schelle klemmt eh viel besser! Das hat RM irgendwann auch mal gemerkt.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Januar 2005)

Olli darf einach nicht gewinnen


----------



## olli (22. Januar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Olli darf einach nicht gewinnen


Ratet mal, was ich gestern aufgetrieben habe: 2x Klemme RM schräg, 28,6 silbern.
1 bekommt mein Kumpel, 1 tausche ich gerne, falls Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Januar 2005)

Mal wieder ein Rad....


----------



## fonzo (2. Februar 2005)

hallo habe zwar kein bild, denke aber das mein flitzer hier gut reinpassen würde.
rocky stratos, farbe alusilber war damals mit blauer starrgabel ausgestattet aber gleich gegen eine mag 21 getauscht.
mein problem ist, ich weis nicht mehr genau wann ich mir den rahmen gekauft habe, ich bin der erstbesitzer und glaube das ich ihn so 91-92 ? gekauft habe. vieleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
kurze geschichte zum rad: rad wurde bis vor ca. 2 monaten immer gefahren habe es aber jetzt mit slicks von tioga umgebaut für die straße und es sieht immer noch gnadenlos scharf aus, für sein alter, da ich mir ein canyon fürs grobe zugelegt habe, eins mus ich noch los werden, mein rocky ist mein herzblut, das canyon ist ein vernunftbike.
happy trails sir fonzo


----------



## robo (2. Februar 2005)

@ fonzo

rahmen alu klar gepulvert, gelbe decals, hellblaue gabel? ist das 93er stratos.

grüsse
robo


----------



## RetroRocky (3. Februar 2005)

fonzo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo habe zwar kein bild, denke aber das mein flitzer hier gut reinpassen würde.
> rocky stratos, farbe alusilber war damals mit blauer starrgabel ausgestattet aber gleich gegen eine mag 21 getauscht.
> mein problem ist, ich weis nicht mehr genau wann ich mir den rahmen gekauft habe, ich bin der erstbesitzer und glaube das ich ihn so 91-92 ? gekauft habe. vieleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
> kurze geschichte zum rad: rad wurde bis vor ca. 2 monaten immer gefahren habe es aber jetzt mit slicks von tioga umgebaut für die straße und es sieht immer noch gnadenlos scharf aus, für sein alter, da ich mir ein canyon fürs grobe zugelegt habe, eins mus ich noch los werden,  das canyon ist ein vernunftbike.
> ...


----------



## fonzo (3. Februar 2005)

hallo retro rocky, habe heute bei bike action angerufen habe meine rahmennr. YJ2X163 einem netten menschen von der tech. abteilung durchgegeben, der meinte zu 100 % das es ein 92er wäre.
ich habe mir das rad als rahmenkitt gekauft, und ich glaube es war sommer 92. kann es sein das der rahmen 93 als komplettrad verkauft wurde?
wobei es eigentlich egal ist ob 91, 92, oder 93 es ist einfach ein geiles gerät, schade das ich euch kein bild von der Sahnenschitte zeigen kann da ich keine digi kamera besitzte. ich werde es weiterhin als zweitrad für die straße nutzen, aber nur bei sonnenschein.
happy trails sir fonzo


----------



## odelay (6. Februar 2005)

hier rmal ein Update meines Rocky Mountain Turbo nach dem PussyCatDisaster:






neue Gabel , Steuersatz, etc.
wie man deutlich sieht ist die Vorbaulösung noch nicht optimal, wer also noch einen passenden Sycros o.ä. Ahead-Vorbau rumliegen hat bitte melden !


----------



## Protorix (6. Februar 2005)

sieht doch wieder top aus, was ist das fuer ne gabel 
columbus carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (7. Februar 2005)

Carbon ? ich leg mich doch nicht mit dem Classic-Jihad an   
"Hat da jemand Jehova gesagt?" : "Steinigt Ihn !"

Ist ne Stahlforke - aus Columbusrohr

(obwohl so eine leichte Plastikgabel in ähnlichem Look das Gewicht unter 10kg brigen würde) 

 "Jehova"






"Steinigt Ihn !"


----------



## Protorix (7. Februar 2005)

ja ich hab noch nie eine gerade stahlgabel gesehen sieht aber schick aus 
sehr sogar


----------



## !!Alles_klar!! (7. Februar 2005)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> hier rmal ein Update meines Rocky Mountain Turbo nach dem PussyCatDisaster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Protorix (7. Februar 2005)

die steht ausgestopft dort wo vorher das rocky stand .. aufm schrank


----------



## theofil11 (24. April 2005)

Endlich fertig...  
Grössere Bilder natürlich in meiner Galerie

Rocky Mountain altitude t.o. 96


----------



## bert serotta (24. April 2005)

Glückwunsch!!
Ist wirklich sehr schön geworden   

Ist das eine Standard-Judy, oder hast Du die irgendwie getunt?


----------



## Fres (24. April 2005)

die hat stahlfedern und auch ne White Bros. Patrone drin, soweit ich mich erinnere...
sehr schönes rad, gratuliere.


----------



## theofil11 (24. April 2005)

Ha, das wollte ich dich auch fragen, Andreas, was da so drin ist in der Judy, dem Aufkleber nach sollte das die 96er sein. Finktioniert top! 

Überlege wenigstens die chrom-Crossmaxx Aufkleber zu entfernen oder die Hügi/Céramic LRS draufzumachen. 

Danke Andreas für den Rahmen nochmals.

 Bert, was meinst du, könntest du den Aufklebermann überreden mir vielleicht noch den passenden "altitude t.o." Decal zu machen...?


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2005)

Die schwachen Cantis würd ich gegen eine V-Brake austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2005)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Die schwachen Cantis würd ich gegen eine V-Brake austauschen.



Bei diesem Schmuckstück wäre das wirklich ein Stilbruch!!!


----------



## theofil11 (24. April 2005)

Na!? Die Bremspower ist absolut ausreichend. (Dia Compe/Céramic Kombination) Ich weiss ja dass die Crossmaxx schon ziemlich Stilbruch sind, aber V-Brake ist ja frevel bei dem Bike! Was meinste warum ich so froh war nen Rahmen mit Cantigegenhalter und noch mehr die 96er Judy mit Gegenhalter gefunden zu haben...
Wollte zwar anfangs Originalaufbau machen, aber dann hätte das schon Magura und Grip Shift Schaltung/Schaltwerk heissen müssen.   
und wenn ne neue Revo rumliegt, dann schei$$en mer mal höflich auf die Originalität...  
Wenn, dann wird noch an Vorbau (Race Face), Kurbel (RF I-Beam) und LRS (Hügi/117 Céramic) variiert, ansonsten bleibt´s so.


----------



## Fres (24. April 2005)

theo 
race face vorbauten in titan hab ich zwei hier, i-beam auch 

gruss andreas


----------



## theofil11 (24. April 2005)

HA! Hab ich auch: RF Cromo (neu), RF Titan (neu) und I-Beam (schwarz).

Aber ein neues/neuwertiges RF Kettenblatt 8fach standart mit 36Z wäre das höchste der Gefühle, das suche ich schon uuuueh lang...

Danke trotzdem Andreas.


----------



## cdeger (24. April 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ansonsten bleibt´s so.



Kannst du nicht noch die Bremsen (hinten!) so einstellen, dass deine Waden vor gemeinen Schrammen verschont bleiben? Sieht eben auch ziemlich fies aus - und war vom CNC-Täter bestimmt anders gemeint. Schließlich hatte da Shimano längst das LowProfile-Prinzip durchgesetzt (1990) ...


----------



## theofil11 (24. April 2005)

...ja, Frage an die Leute mit Grafton Erfahrung: Welche Cantis gehören wo hin? Hab die einen (Bremsschuhbefestigung von vorne) vorne montiert und die anderen (Bremsschuhbefestigung von hinten) eben hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (24. April 2005)

Wirklich beneidenwert wenn Du mit der Performance Deiner Judy zufrieden bist. Ich bin heute auch mal wieder mit meinem 95er altitude t.o. gefahren. Ich fahr darin eine FSX+Total Air-Kit und die Performance haut ich nicht so vom Hocker!



			
				theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> Überlege wenigstens die chrom-Crossmaxx Aufkleber zu entfernen oder die Hügi/Céramic LRS draufzumachen.


So schlimm find ich die Crossax auf den ersten Blick gar nicht - wobei silberne Speichen natürlich schon schöner sind.



			
				theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bert, was meinst du, könntest du den Aufklebermann überreden mir vielleicht noch den passenden "altitude t.o." Decal zu machen...?


Puh, ich wär ja schon zufrieden, wenn er die anderen endlich mal machen würde. Das Problem an den altitude t.o. Aufklebern ab 95 ist, dass sie vom Schrifttyp und von der Schattierung her ganz anders ausschauen als die älteren. Das heißt er müßte erst eine neue Vorlage machen, etc. etc.

Gruß,

Bert
(der im übrigen auf der Suche nach einem passenden Race Face Ti Vorbau ist!)


----------



## bert serotta (20. Juni 2005)

Momentan zwar nicht ganz das einzige in Deutschland...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5210647713&rd=1

der Verkäufer hatte es mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr zum Kauf angeboten, aber 20" ist nicht ganz meine Größe und ein Titanium reicht ja auch...
Wie beschrieben wurde leider der Zuganschlag am Monostay abgeflext, Bilder davon hab ich bei Interesse.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## bert serotta (8. Juli 2005)

Auch an dieser Stelle etwas Schleichwerbung für die Rocky Mountain Decals die jetzt endlich fertig sind.
Wer also sein altes Geröhr mit neuen Aufkleberlis versehen will, wird vielleicht HIER fündig.

 

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## bert serotta (16. Juli 2005)

Jetzt also auch hier ein Bildchen von meinem 91er Rocky Mountain Titanium. Mehr gibts in der Galerie.








Wie die meisten ja mitbekommen haben, habe ich den Rahmen im Winter bei ebay geschossen. Die verbauten Teile sind überwiegend Neuteile - sogar die Gabel wurde damals aus einem Neurad ausgebaut. Jetzt endlich wurde der Rahmen auch wieder mit den passenden Decals bestückt.
Der Laufradsatz ist für den Alltag, denn das Rad wird oft zum Einsatz kommen. Es steht noch ein leichterer LRS mit schwarzen XT-Naben und Wolber Schlauchreifen/Felgen-Kombi bereit, aber das ist mir für everyday use zu heikel. Falls ich noch eine neue, schwarze 32-Loch XT VR-Nabe auftreiben sollte, werden dann aber doch dunkle Ritchey Vantage Felgen zum Einsatz kommen. Dann noch ein weisser zeitgenössischer Flaschenhalter und dann ists für meine Vorstellungen (!) perfekt.
Man könnte sich jetzt sicher streiten ob eine Ti-Powerlite einzigartiger, oder schöner wäre (RetroRocky   )...Mir gefällt der schwarz/weisse Mix so am besten.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## RetroRocky (16. Juli 2005)

Man könnte sich jetzt sicher streiten ob eine Ti-Powerlite einzigartiger, oder schöner wäre (RetroRocky   )...Mir gefällt der schwarz/weisse Mix so am besten.

Gruß,
Bert[/QUOTE]

Hi Bert,
wie ich dir schon sagte, mir gefällt dein Titanium ausgesprochen gut.
( bis auf die weissen Züge und ein bisschen zuviele Ritchey-Parts ).

Mein Rocky Titanium mit der Syncros-Titangabel ist halt ein Unikat und sicher nicht mehr zu toppen, dem ehem. Rocky Teamfahrer sei dank !

viele Grüße
RetroRocky

PS.: Bald gibt es hier Bilder von meinem/deinem ex-TiBolt...


----------



## popeye (17. Juli 2005)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt also auch hier ein Bildchen von meinem 91er Rocky Mountain Titanium. Mehr gibts in der Galerie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimme ich absolut zu, die ritchey-parts passen bestens. gott sei dank nicht mit race-face-zeugs aufgebaut  

aber falls du dich doch jemals von der kurbel verabschieden möchtest oder jemand noch ein paar ritcheys in schwarz hat wäre ich ganz arg interessiert!!


----------



## bert serotta (17. Juli 2005)

Danke!
Die Kurbeln werd ich aber leider nicht hergeben. Hatte zwar anfangs mit Revos geliebäugelt, aber ich wollts halt möglichst "nach Prospekt" aufbauen.
Die Kurbeln sind, bzw. waren übrigens auch neu und der Typ hatte sogar noch eine, aber die hat sich ein Freund von mir geschnappt.
Augen offen halten - findet sich bestimmt mal wieder was!

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## bert serotta (21. August 2005)

Gebrochenes canadisch-amerikanisches Bündnis...








Passiert letztes Wochenende auf heimischen Trails


----------



## azraelcars (21. August 2005)

den gleichen bruch hatte ich auch mal.keine grosse sache,ritchey-dropout kaufen(reset),und von irgendeinen rahmenbauer einlöten lassen,alles zusammen um 50 euro.mit dem lack wird es ein wenig schwieriger.

mfg
a


----------



## bert serotta (21. August 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem lack wird es ein wenig schwieriger.



das glaube ich auch. Ob das wer so hinkriegt. Und dann hab ich ja leider auch nicht die passenden Decals. Eine Überlegung wärs allemal wert, aber wer weiß wo die nächste Schwachstelle lauert?
Ich glaube es hat sich seinen Ruhestand verdient. Vielleicht finde ich den Rahmen ja nochmal bei irgendeinem Händler - obwohl ich mir da nicht allzu viele Hoffnungen mache.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robo (21. August 2005)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> dVielleicht finde ich den Rahmen ja nochmal bei irgendeinem Händler - obwohl ich mir da nicht allzu viele Hoffnungen mache.
> 
> Gruß,
> Bert




deine rahmenhöhe ist...?


----------



## bert serotta (21. August 2005)

robo schrieb:
			
		

> deine rahmenhöhe ist...?



...18,5"

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, aber laut meinen damaligen Recherchen (1996) Hängen in deutschen Läden nur noch 19,5er   

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## zurkoe (21. August 2005)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> das glaube ich auch. Ob das wer so hinkriegt. Und dann hab ich ja leider auch nicht die passenden Decals. Eine Überlegung wärs allemal wert, aber wer weiß wo die nächste Schwachstelle lauert?
> Ich glaube es hat sich seinen Ruhestand verdient. Vielleicht finde ich den Rahmen ja nochmal bei irgendeinem Händler - obwohl ich mir da nicht allzu viele Hoffnungen mache.
> 
> Gruß,
> Bert



Muss man denn dafür den ganzen Rahmen entlacken? Oder willst Du dann direkt alles checken lassen?


----------



## bert serotta (21. August 2005)

Am Verbindungssteg zwischen den Kettenstreben ist auch ein Haarriß, zumindest im Lack. Den hatte ich aber bereits nach einem halben Jahr entdeckt. Hat sich zwar nie verändert, aber bei der Gelegenheit...
Nein, ich glaube der Rahmen hat seinen Dienst getan.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## robo (21. August 2005)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> ...18,5"
> 
> Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, aber laut meinen damaligen Recherchen (1996) Hängen in deutschen Läden nur noch 19,5er
> 
> ...




klar, hätte ich mir denken können . da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. ein freund von mir hat ein altitude in 18,5". ist aber weder neu, noch im originalzustand. und ob er es verkauft, weiß ich auch nicht. könntest ihm aber über das forum mailen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=189954&postcount=119


----------



## bert serotta (21. August 2005)

Danke, aber wenn überhaupt, dann suche ich den identischen Rahmen, neu. Hohe Ansprüche, ich weiß, drum darfs zur Not auch ein 96er oder 97er altitude t.o. sein.


----------



## cluso (21. August 2005)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich mal in Davos im Schaufenster eines Händlers so nen Rocky gesehen, sogar noch mit passender Gabel.

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich mal in Davos im Schaufenster eines Händlers so nen Rocky gesehen, sogar noch mit passender Gabel.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> cluso



Hallo!
Ich hab mal nachgeforscht. Bei 

Bike-Shop Corona 
Talstr. 29
CH-7270 Davos Platz
Tel. +41 (0)81 413 44 12
Fax +41 (0)81 413 46 48

gibt es kein Altitude mehr, aber ein 96er Vertex T.O. in 19,5". Für mich leider zu groß  Kosten soll das Teil 3200,-- Fränkli...

Gruß
Robert


----------



## zurkoe (3. September 2005)

Es ist vollbracht!

Nach fünfmonatiger Teilejagd (Danke an alle Lieferanten, besonders an Bert für die Decals), Starren auf pixelige Katalogbilder und einem Besuch beim Lackierer, erstahlt mein Rocky wieder im alten/neuen Glanz. Ob es jetzt von ´88 oder ´89 ist, weiss ich immer noch nicht. Macht aber nix. Einige Teile werden wohlk noch ausgetauscht, z.B. das Patronenlager gegen ein Suntour GG Konuslager und andere Pedale soll´s auch bekommen. Ich hab sogar noch einen Satz fast neuer Ritchey Skinwall Reifen hier, aber die jetzigen gefallen mir besser, obwohl denkbar unpassend, aber ich wollte es eigentlich ja auch fahren. 

The Pix:





















Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (3. September 2005)

irre schön!   
glückwunsch!
dirk


----------



## stopit (3. September 2005)

Ein Prachtstück!! Gratuliere. Hoffe ich kann bald nachlegen.
Grüsse und viel Spaß damit, 
Frank


----------



## rasaldul (3. September 2005)

wow, sehr hübsch.

[vorsicht meinungsäusserung]
auch wenn roller cam's cooler sind und die xc9000 extrem schwer zu beschaffen ist: mir haben die rocky's mit den xt u-brakes immer besser gefallen, die dicke fette bremse passte irgendwie zum robusten image von RM.


----------



## bert serotta (3. September 2005)

kann mich da nur anschließen - sehr schönes Blizzard!

Nur ein kleiner Fauxpas ist Dir glaube ich beim Aufkleben des Steuerrohr- und Sitzrohrlogos passiert. Der Balken mit dem Rocky Mountain Schriftzug muß genauso schräg stehen wie beim Rohrsatzaufkleber, sonst stehen die Berge im Hintergrund windschief! Aber wers nicht weiss, siehts auch nicht.

 

Bert


----------



## Catsoft (3. September 2005)

Einfach schön!


----------



## s.d (3. September 2005)

wirklich ein sehr schönes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (5. September 2005)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich da nur anschließen - sehr schönes Blizzard!
> 
> Nur ein kleiner Fauxpas ist Dir glaube ich beim Aufkleben des Steuerrohr- und Sitzrohrlogos passiert. Der Balken mit dem Rocky Mountain Schriftzug muß genauso schräg stehen wie beim Rohrsatzaufkleber, sonst stehen die Berge im Hintergrund windschief! Aber wers nicht weiss, siehts auch nicht.
> 
> ...



 Dabei hab ich bei der Anbringung der Unterrohr-Decals schon Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, und war so froh, dass alles geklappt hat!  
Naja, dann beim nächsten Rocky halt...  

@rasadul: U-Brakes "gehören" ja eigentlich da dran, aber von einem Bike mit Rollercams vorn und hinten träum´ich schon seit ´92, daher war´s keine Frage!


----------



## Schmirgel (5. September 2005)

Hi Harald,

dass mein oller Turbo-Sattel ein solch hübschen Platz bekommt, hätte ich ja nie gedacht. Ist klasse geworden !!!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in der Umgebung 

gruß, andré


----------



## zurkoe (6. September 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in der Umgebung
> 
> gruß, andré



Vielleicht ja hier: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=2697&sid=cde89b21c0a1677545a3807e4c1e3743

Harald


----------



## Schmirgel (6. September 2005)

>> Vielleicht ja hier

Da bin ich wohl oder übel in Sao Paulo. Irgendwie passen die Team-Rheinland-Ausfahrten nie in meinen Kalender


----------



## RetroRocky (7. September 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vollbracht!
> 
> Nach fünfmonatiger Teilejagd (Danke an alle Lieferanten, besonders an Bert für die Decals), Starren auf pixelige Katalogbilder und einem Besuch beim Lackierer, erstahlt mein Rocky wieder im alten/neuen Glanz. Ob es jetzt von ´88 oder ´89 ist, weiss ich immer noch nicht. Macht aber nix. Einige Teile werden wohlk noch ausgetauscht, z.B. das Patronenlager gegen ein Suntour GG Konuslager und andere Pedale soll´s auch bekommen. Ich hab sogar noch einen Satz fast neuer Ritchey Skinwall Reifen hier, aber die jetzigen gefallen mir besser, obwohl denkbar unpassend, aber ich wollte es eigentlich ja auch fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Harald,
ist wirklich sehr schön geworden... von der radikalen Geometrie (stark abfallendes Oberrohr) ähnelt es stark meinen Wedges (siehe Galerie)
Die Lackierung ist sehr gut geworden - bei Wilhelm in Usingen ?
Obwohl mir eigentlich Bikes im Originalzustand am besten gefallen...
Aber trozdem ein Augenschmaus dein neues - altes Blizzard !
Gruß RetroRocky


----------



## zurkoe (7. September 2005)

RetroRocky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Harald,
> ist wirklich sehr schön geworden... von der radikalen Geometrie (stark abfallendes Oberrohr) ähnelt es stark meinen Wedges (siehe Galerie)
> Die Lackierung ist sehr gut geworden - bei Wilhelm in Usingen ?
> Obwohl mir eigentlich Bikes im Originalzustand am besten gefallen...
> ...



Dein Wedge kenn ich natürlich, auch sehr, sehr geil. Die Lackierung habe ich versucht originalgetreu hinzubekommen. Hatte aber auch nur ein (unscharfes) Bild aus dem 88er (?) Prospekt als Vorlage. Da sah´s aber genau so aus. Gemacht hat´s ein Lackierer hier um die Ecke.

Gruss Harald


----------



## Fly_Flow (10. September 2005)

moin,

habe jetzt ein neues Rocky Mountain Flow 3.0 gekauft...
bin noch nicht wirklich gefahren aber die komponenten und 
der Rahmen is einfach genial also ich hoffe das ich zu frieden
bin... 

Wenn ich n paar mal damit gefahren bin mach ich n foto und 
packs in die gallery....

Wie findet ihr das Flow 3.0 eigentlich, und was habt
ihr von dem Bike gehört? Würde mich interessieren...

Stimmt das das ocky Mountain oft probleme mit Lackschäden hat?
Oder nur bei EASTON???

Danke schon mal im Vorraus Bild vom Bike kommt...

mfg: Flo


----------



## Nihil Baxter (10. September 2005)

Falscher Thread, nicht wahr? Ein Flow aka Taiwan-Rocky interressiert hier wirklich niemanden...nix für ungut. Versuchs mal in der anderen RM-Galerie im Herstellerforum.


----------



## Scherge (1. Oktober 2005)

1995er RM Blizzard; Größe 19 Zoll; seriennaher, neuwertiger Zustand


----------



## sevenack (1. Oktober 2005)

Scherge schrieb:
			
		

> 1995er RM Blizzard; Größe 19 Zoll; seriennaher, neuwertiger Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (1. Oktober 2005)

schön !


----------



## VmaxJunkie (3. Oktober 2005)

Wahnsinnig schön, das Teil. Und wenn ich ein bißchen blinzle, seh ich auch den Lenker nich...


----------



## zoggi68 (6. Oktober 2005)

Und hier  ist   meins


----------



## Zauberer33 (7. Oktober 2005)

Ein herzliches Hallo an die Rocky Mountain -Gemeinde in diesem Forum.

Da ich momentan meine Bike-Sammlung etwas neu orden möchte, hätte ich hier einen wirklich echten LECKERBISSEN für alle RM-SAMMLER und RETRO-Fans unter Euch anzubieten.

Ein 1991er ROCKY MOUNTAIN Expérience Rahmenset. Diente in den letzten Jahren nur noch als Wandschmuck. Incl. original RM SUPER -BIG Fork, Syncros Vorbau, Shimano V-Brakes XT ( ja, ja ich weiß Ihr Hardcore Retro-Fans, die sind neueren Datums *smile* ), orign. Tretlager, Steuersatz sowie XTR Umwerfer ( erste Generation ).

Der Rahmen wurde vor kurzem erst aufwendig neu poliert ( ist noch aus unlackierten ausgewählten Kleinserienrohren der -7000er Alu - Legierung in natur polierter Version ).

Die original-Decko`s haben natürlich im Laufe der nun fast 15 Jahre gelitten ( müßten bei einem Neuaufbau sicherlich durch den glücklichen Neubesitzer ersetzt werden).

Ich denke, das es hier im Forum sicherlich den ein oder anderen gibt, der dieses SCHMUCKSTÜCK aufgrund seines Super Zustandes und des SELTENHEITSWERTES zu schätzen weiß. 

KEINE RISSE ODER DELLEN IM RAHMEN !!!

UND EIN BILD SAGT JA BEKANNTLICH MEHR ALS 1000 WORTE.   

Über ernsthafte Anfragen unter : [email protected] freue ich mich.


----------



## armin-m (7. Oktober 2005)

Sollte der nicht gestern erst beim E über den Tisch gegangen sein?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8704312647&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## j.mesle (12. Oktober 2005)

Mein Schatzi:




Rocky Mountain Flow 3 (2005)
Rock Shox Pike
Avid Juicy Seven
Sram X.9
RaceFace-Ausstattung
...

Ein Traum wurde war!!!


----------



## bert serotta (13. Oktober 2005)

j.mesle schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schatzi:
> ...
> Rocky Mountain Flow 3 (2005)
> Rock Shox Pike
> ...



Au weia...


----------



## j.mesle (13. Oktober 2005)

oh sorry,
ins falsche unterforum gerutsch! 
bitte beitrag missachten!


----------



## s.d (14. Oktober 2005)

Gibts eigentlich auch ne Seite so ähnlich wie wundel für klein für rocky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (15. Oktober 2005)

noch nicht, aber ich werde daran arbeiten (wenn die Kinder aus dem Haus sind) 15 Rockys hätte ich ja schon... aber vielleicht ist ja auch einer schneller wie ich - hätte nichts dagegen... !

Gruß
 RetroRocky


----------



## RetroRocky (15. Oktober 2005)

j.mesle schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schatzi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j.mesle (16. Oktober 2005)

RetroRocky schrieb:
			
		

> j.mesle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## popeye (16. Oktober 2005)

...

Ein Traum wurde war!!!

...es war wohl eher ein  A L P T R A U M  - einfach nur schrecklich ******* !!!

gehört absolut nicht in diese Classik-Galerie !!!

Ja, aber das hat er ja wohl kurz nach seinem Posting-Versehen schon selbst gemerkt und sich auch höflich entschuldigt, oder?


----------



## stratege-0815 (1. November 2005)

Hier mein 1997er Thin Air. Gekauft als Set aus Rahmen und Gabel, ansonsten selbst aufgebaut. Auf dem Sattelrohr befindet sich ein Siegel das folgenden Text aufweist: "Limited Edition 4 of 475 Proudly built by Ben". Kennt jemand so etwas von anderen Modellen?


----------



## Randy Andy (4. November 2005)

Hallo ihr,

weiß jemand wie oft es den Altitude LTD. in rot weißer Ahornlakierung gab? Hab jetzt die verschiedensten dinge gehöhrt von 100 mal bis, laut Dirk Janz, nur 30 mal. Nix gegen Dirk aber weiß hier einer mehr? 

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (7. November 2005)

andreasvicic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> 
> weiß jemand wie oft es den Altitude LTD. in rot weißer Ahornlakierung gab? Hab jetzt die verschiedensten dinge gehöhrt von 100 mal bis, laut Dirk Janz, nur 30 mal. Nix gegen Dirk aber weiß hier einer mehr?
> 
> Andy



Erst Bilder, dann Infos!

 

Bert


----------



## Randy Andy (8. November 2005)

Hallo Bert,

Bilder kommen! Allerdings hab ich Computerdilletant echte Probleme hier n Bild einzustellen. Wenn ich eins gemacht hab, schick ich´s dir als pm und Du kannst es ja dann hier posten.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## bert serotta (8. November 2005)

andreasvicic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bert,
> 
> Bilder kommen! Allerdings hab ich Computerdilletant echte Probleme hier n Bild einzustellen. Wenn ich eins gemacht hab, schick ich´s dir als pm und Du kannst es ja dann hier posten.
> 
> ...



Mach ich gerne!

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## bert serotta (10. November 2005)

Hier also ein Bild von Andreas Rocky Mountain altitude ltd.
Interessant finde ich die Ausfallenden. Bei meinem 95er waren noch die normalen Ritcheys verbaut. 

Infos: außer dass mir der Rahmen damals auch sehr gefallen hat und ich davon kaum mal eins live gesehen habe (im Gegensatz zum Vertex in gleicher Lackierung) - keine.

Trotzdem Danke für das Bild!    

Warum hast Du den eigentlich nicht aufgebaut und fährst damit??


----------



## Randy Andy (11. November 2005)

Warum ich ihn nicht mehr fahre? Weil er mir einfach zu schade ist! Hab ihn jetzt fünf Jahre an der Wand hängen und erfreu mich jeden Tag daran. Doch nun ist es evtl. an der Zeit ihn in Hände zu geben der den Rahmen und die Retroscene noch mehr schätzt als ich. Also wenn jemand wirkliches interresse hat soll sich mit seiner Vorstellung bei mir melden. 

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es richtig ist was ich hier mache, aber wer weiß das schon!?!?

Grüße

Andy


----------



## bert serotta (12. November 2005)

andreasvicic schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ich ihn nicht mehr fahre? Weil er mir einfach zu schade ist! Hab ihn jetzt fünf Jahre an der Wand hängen und erfreu mich jeden Tag daran. Doch nun ist es evtl. an der Zeit ihn in Hände zu geben der den Rahmen und die Retroscene noch mehr schätzt als ich. Also wenn jemand wirkliches interresse hat soll sich mit seiner Vorstellung bei mir melden.
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es richtig ist was ich hier mache, aber wer weiß das schon!?!?
> 
> ...



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Darf ich Dir dann auch meine Kontonummer per PN zuschicken? Sicherlich möchtest Du mir eine Provision zahlen. Immerhin hat anscheinend das von mir eingestellte Bild erheblich am allgemeinen Interesse an Deinem Rahmen beigetragen!

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Fres (13. November 2005)

handmade by Billy B.: Thunderbolt T.O.


----------



## bert serotta (13. November 2005)

Wow!! Sehr geil!
Wessen ist das - Deins?


----------



## Fres (13. November 2005)

ja, gestern zugelaufen...


----------



## bert serotta (13. November 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> ja, gestern zugelaufen...



Grrr...warum ist mir nur so ein schnödes Yeti zugelaufen   

Bert
sehrneidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fres (13. November 2005)

ach komm sooo übel ist ein yeti nun auch wieder nicht..   

die sattelstütze kommt überigens raus, ringlé in Rocky, das beisst sich meiner meinung nach extrem. Die rot lackiert Originalgabel war reif für die tonne und somit kommt ne normale rein, der gabelkopf wird ebenfalls entfärbt.
WTB Räder, Race face Ti Vorbau, evtl Revolutions und xtr 900 sollen dann mal das Bild abrunden...
Bilder gibts bestimmt, aber wahrscheinlich nicht so bald. das Ding muss sich hinten anstellen   

gruess


----------



## bert serotta (13. November 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> ach komm sooo übel ist ein yeti nun auch wieder nicht..



Mag sein, aber ich hab nunmal überhaupt keinen Bezug zu der Firma. Drum stehts auch ganz oben auf der Verkaufsliste.



			
				Fres schrieb:
			
		

> die sattelstütze kommt überigens raus, ringlé in Rocky, das beisst sich meiner meinung nach extrem. Die rot lackiert Originalgabel war reif für die tonne und somit kommt ne normale rein, der gabelkopf wird ebenfalls entfärbt.
> WTB Räder, Race face Ti Vorbau, evtl Revolutions und xtr 900 sollen dann mal das Bild abrunden...
> Bilder gibts bestimmt, aber wahrscheinlich nicht so bald. das Ding muss sich hinten anstellen



Hört sich vernünftig an. Nur die Gabelkrone würd ich nicht entlacken, wenns schon eine Federgabel sein soll. Eigentlich sollte aber ein Schaftvorbau rein.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2005)

Und ich hab mal wieder nix abbekommen


----------



## RetroRocky (17. November 2005)

verkehrte Rocky-Welt > ein Thunderbolt im Altitude-Outfit und ein Altitude Ltd. im Gewand eines Suzie Q./Vertex/Turbo, aber das alte Ahornblatt-design der 95-96`er Saison war halt auch das ultimativ schönste ...

Gruß RetroRocky


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2005)

Wo ist das Altitude jetzt gelandet? Bei mir ist es leider nicht..... Es hätte ganz gut zu meinem Vertex Ltd. gepaßt und einen Ehrenplatz in meinem Wohnzimmer erhalten


----------



## RetroRocky (18. November 2005)

... bei mir ist es nicht - meine Frau meinte 14 Rockys wären erstmal genug und ich finde sie hat irgendwie recht - es sei denn ein Tantalus läuft mir noch über den Weg...


----------



## Catsoft (18. November 2005)

RetroRocky schrieb:
			
		

> ... bei mir ist es nicht - meine Frau meinte 14 Rockys wären erstmal genug und ich finde sie hat irgendwie recht - es sei denn ein Tantalus läuft mir noch über den Weg...



Und ich hab wohl zu wenig geboten, aber so prickelnd finde ich den Zustand dann doch nicht...


----------



## RetroRocky (19. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hab wohl zu wenig geboten, aber so prickelnd finde ich den Zustand dann doch nicht...



ja, der Zustand war wirklich nicht mehr so toll und das wo es ihm doch eigentlich zu schade zum fahren und deshalb fast nur an der Wand hing ?


----------



## Owl Hollow (23. November 2005)

vorher und nachher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anacunt (9. Dezember 2005)

hey jungs geile teile....hier ist meins... 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9907


----------



## s.d (10. Dezember 2005)

schönes Bike aber nicht wirklich retro aber poste doch mal in der gallery im RM-Forum da passts besser hin


----------



## forever (11. Dezember 2005)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> Grrr...warum ist mir nur so ein schnödes Yeti zugelaufen
> 
> Bert
> sehrneidisch


Schnöde? Also mein Traum war von jeher ein ARC AS, als Teenie,
welches ich mir nie leisten konnte, und auch das Einstiegsmodell von YETi
kostete Unsummen, dabei fand ich den Rahmen mit den gebogenen Ausfallenden
aus recht schnödem Tange Rohr wirklich nicht der Hit...ich wollte etwas Ästhetisches...ein guter Rohrsatz, eine komplette XT & Potential zum Upgrade...zeitlos sollte es sein. So kam ich zum Team Marin.

Gruß
marc


----------



## anacunt (11. Dezember 2005)

also ich find ein blizzard ist immer goil


----------



## Jeroen (12. Dezember 2005)

Das ist schon ein lange Zeit das ich hier gekommen bin. Also zum anfäng mal wieder etwas neues dazu:

seit 2 wochen in meiner Besitz; das Rocky Mountain Summit aus 1990. 

Rahmen ist gesogen aus Tange Prestige Rohr. Ausserdem einige kleine stellen, in sehr gute zustand. Die blaue eloxierte teilen sind von Xlite, habe aber die original teilen auch dazu. So auch die XT bremsen. Diese LX V-brakes werden schnell demontiert.... Muss nur noch ein Avocet sattel finden.

Die gabel, vorbau, lenker und die sattelstütze sind Syncros. Weiterhin alles XT M730/732/735.


----------



## anacunt (13. Dezember 2005)

@jeroen
wie bekommt man so eine kiste?echt geiles teil dein rocky...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2005)

Schönes Teil!!   

vermutlich braucht man Vitamine, Geduld und Geld   Bei eBucht gibt es ja derzeit auch was seltenes, sollte der Rahmen wirklich echt sein... Aber der Preis


----------



## Jeroen (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe eine Tip bekommen von einer im Holländischen Forum. Habe denn verkaufer kontaktier und wenige Tagen später das ding abgeholt. Solche teilen gibt es nur mit viel glück... ich hab das nicht gesucht, es kamm auf meiner pfad und ich habe zu geschlagen. Hoffen  jetzt auf ein bischen besseres wetter so dass ich es mal ausprobieren kann. 

Nachteil; denn 'ketenstreben' sind ziemlich weit. Das fuss stosst sich ofters dagegen... und dazu fahre ich ziemlich wie Charlie Chaplin....


----------



## Fixel (22. Dezember 2005)

Genau deswegen habe ich mein Wedge eingetauscht. Sieht cool aus, und fährt sich richtig...
Charlie Chaplin, das passt genau. 

Aber trotzdem ein feines Bike, und endlich mal in einer Rahmengröße, in der es richtig gut ausschaut.

gruß
fixel


----------



## bert serotta (23. Dezember 2005)

Fixel schrieb:
			
		

> ...und endlich mal in einer Rahmengröße, in der es richtig gut ausschaut.



genau meine Rahmengröße...

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal Glückwunsch Jeroen!

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## RetroRocky (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,

neulich bei Ebay, ich war ja erst skeptisch - aber nun steht es hier bei mir...
und endlich mal ein Rocky das ein wirklicher Klassiker ist und noch aus der pre Bike Action Zeit die ja erst 1989 mit Dirk Janz begann...

Es hat enen sehr schönen gemufften Stahlrahmen, sieht aus wie das allererste Rocky überhaupt (Sherpa) von 1982 durfte aber von 1983 oder
auch 84 sein, Mod. ? Rahmennr. 6009037 unterhalb des Steuerrohres eingeschlagen.

schöne Weihnachten !!!

RetroRocky


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. Dezember 2005)

Auf das 
Teil habe ich auch geboten, habe aber an der Originalität gezweifelt. Schaut aber sehr echt aus. Pech für mich. Bin aber gerade an an einem Tantalus dran in Schwarz/Weiss. Verkäufer hat wohl nicht so die Ahnung. Gibt leider ein paar Kommunikationsprobleme (Er ist Kanadier und spricht,bzw. schreibt nur franzmännisch), und ich kann nur Englisch. Ich bleibe aber dran.

Bon Noel!


----------



## s.d (25. Dezember 2005)

Ich wollte es mir auch holen aber da ich mir gerade ein Slayer aufbaue das Hammer auch noch ein paar Teile braucht und ich eigentlich eh kein geld habe habs ich lassen müssen

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und frohe Weihnachten mit euren RMs


----------



## roesli (28. Dezember 2005)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> .....das Rocky Mountain Summit aus 1990.



Schön   - und wirklich sehr gut erhalten!

Interessant, dass sich das Design im Vergleich zum Katalog unterscheidet:

Unterrohre rot statt weiss
Schriftzug auf dem Mittelrohr statt Oberrohr.






Man beachte auf dem Katalogbild auch die half-step Übersetzung  

Seh ich das richtig, dass es die Rahmenform nur 1990 beim Summit und beim Wedge gegeben hat?


----------



## bert serotta (28. Dezember 2005)

Vom Farbschema her sind alle mir bekannten Summits so wie das aus dem Katalog, ausser eben Jeroens. Außerdem sind alle mir bekannten Summits Perlmuttweiss/Rot, bis auf Jeroens, das hat ein normales Weiss. Der RM-Schriftzug wiederum ist bei allen mir bekannten Exemplaren auf dem Mittelrohr.

Das Summit gabs nur 1990 in diesem Design. Das Wedge konnte man glaube ich auch in anderen Jahrgängen auf Wunsch so ordern. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## Jeroen (28. Dezember 2005)

Bert,


ich habe versucht die Kanadiër zu kontaktieren, aber auf das website von RM gibt es kein Emailadresse... [email protected] funktioniert nicht und habe dazu keine möglichkeit die Leute dort zu fragen über meine Summit.

Weisst du vielleicht noch ein weg zu unseren Kanadischen freunden?? Das design-differenz interessiert mir immer mehr.  


Weisst du vielleicht was die rahmennummer sind von die von Ihnen gekannte Summits? Meiner hat 029.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi Jeroen,

ich habe mich selber auch noch nie um Kontakt mit den Leuten von Rocky Mountain bemüht. Kann Dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Frag doch mal beim deutschen Importeur Bikeaction nach. Herr Liebe dort soll gerne Auskünfte erteilen.

Rahmennummern kann ich Dir leider auch keine nennen. Frag doch mal RetroRocky hier aus dem Forum, der hat ein Summit im Keller stehen und sagt Dir bestimmt die Rahmennummer. Außerdem könnte Rösli vielleicht eine Rahmennummer ausfindig machen 

Vielleicht ist ja von den Nürnbergern (Rasaldul, etc.) die Tage mal wer im Velo und schaut unters Tretlager vom Summit das dort überm Tresen hängt. Dann hättest Du schon drei. Wenns hilft...

Gruß,

Bert
(der Dir hoffentlch irgendwann mal die Rahmennummer von seinem eigenen Summit mitteilen kann)


----------



## odelay (1. Januar 2006)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe versucht die Kanadiër zu kontaktieren, aber auf das website von RM gibt es kein Emailadresse... [email protected] funktioniert nicht und habe dazu keine möglichkeit die Leute dort zu fragen über meine Summit.



Hallo Jeroen,
versuch mal folgende Adresse:
TechWiz at mail.rocky-mountain.com 
natürlich ohne Leerzeichen und at als @

die haben mir damals zu meinem Turbo sehr schnell und freundlich geantwortet


----------



## nimmersatt (6. Januar 2006)

Regina Stiefl 1993 in Mindelheim auf einem TiBolt - das war ein Downhillbewerb


----------



## bert serotta (6. Januar 2006)

Dafür hat sie aber dicke Pneus aufgezogen. Und in den langen Beinchen stecken nochmal ordentlich Federweg!

Gruß,
Bert

P.S.: Meine Mail neulich nicht bekommen?


----------



## bert serotta (6. Januar 2006)

Muss wohl in der Familie liegen...

Hier Peter Stiefl auf einem 92er altitude in Kaprun (1993).


----------



## bert serotta (6. Januar 2006)

Und das wo doch Rocky Mountain damals schon super Fullies gebaut haben...


----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo sagt ein RM- Neuling !

So, ich hab' mir auch mal einen alten RM Rahmen gegönnt ! Es ist der Hammer,
nun aber ein Blizzard  
Ist's ein 93er oder 94er Modell (siehe Zuganschläge)   Verkauft wurde es mir jedenfalls als 93er. Am Ausfallende steht Rocky Mountain.
















@bert serotta: melde mich nochmal wegen der restlichen decals  

gruß, tom


----------



## cdeger (8. Februar 2006)

@plagiator: Stöber' doch selber mal ein wenig durch die wertvollste Datensammlung der Republik: www.mtb-kataloge.de


ichsagsnich


----------



## rasaldul (8. Februar 2006)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sagt ein RM- Neuling !
> 
> So, ich hab' mir auch mal einen alten RM Rahmen gegönnt ! Es ist der Hammer,
> nun aber ein Blizzard
> Ist's ein 93er oder 94er Modell (siehe Zuganschläge)   Verkauft wurde es mir jedenfalls als 93er. Am Ausfallende steht Rocky Mountain.


den aufkleber kannst du wohl wieder entfernen, denn das ist kein blizzard. die 93er und 94er blizzard hatten die sitzstreben auf höhe des oberrohrs am sitzrohr angeschweisst. ausserdem hat deines ein querovalisiertes sitzrohr unten am innenlager - sprich: ritchey logic tubing. die blizzards hatten 93 true temper und 94 tange-geröhr. das 94er hatte auch noch eine abgeschrägte sattelklemme.

ich hatte auch mal ein hammer, sieht genauso wie deines aus und hatte auch "rocky mountain" in den ausfallenden stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2006)

Er hat ja auch nie behauptet, dass es ein Blizard ist


----------



## tomasius (9. Februar 2006)

hi !

danke erstmal !

ich hatte in den katalogen auch schon nachgeschaut. dass es ein 94er ist, war  ja eigentlich offensichtlich. wollte mir lediglich nur eine weitere meinung einholen, mehr nicht.  

@cdeger: kannst aufatmen: hab den schriftzug gerade entfernt und werde den hammer anbringen  aber nicht gleich plagiator schimpfen ...  (übrigens nette begrüßung)!


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Februar 2006)

@ tomasius:

der Sattel rockt!! gefällt mir sehr gut. 

cheers


----------



## bert serotta (10. Februar 2006)

Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen - die Aufkleber an Tomasius` Blizzard sind nicht von mir! Ich versuche eigentlich schon immer darauf zu achten, dass die Leute, denen ich Decals verkaufe, auch den passenden Rahmen haben. Am Ende tauchen bei Ebay noch Rocky Mountain gelabelte "Ragazzis" auf.
Ich tu mir schon schwer, wenn jemand andere Farben wünscht, als es der Jahrgang seines Rahmens "erlaubt".

Naja, jeder wie er will...

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## tomasius (10. Februar 2006)

@bert serotta: Alles klar ! 

Auch ich möchte noch einmal klarstellen, dass die Aufkleber nicht von bert serotta sind. 

Ich habe neben den RM Schriftzügen nun auch den originalen Hammer Schriftzug entworfen und schneiden lassen. 

Werde sie die Tage anbringen, ein Foto reinsetzen und hier ein Entschuldigungsschreiben formulieren. - Ich hoffe, dass sich spätestens dann das ein oder andere Gemüt beruhigen wird.

Sollte das 94er RM keine rot/weißen Decals haben, werde ich mir neue machen lassen. - Die Anfertigung kostet ja nicht so viel, ne ! 

gruß, tom


----------



## bert serotta (10. Februar 2006)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> @bert serotta: Alles klar !
> 
> Auch ich möchte noch einmal klarstellen, dass die Aufkleber nicht von bert serotta sind.
> 
> ...




Dann entwerfe doch gleich mal die RM-Logos fürs Steuer- und Sitzrohr, sowie die Rohrsatzaufkleber und Gabellogos mit. Kannst Du bestimmt auch günstig schneiden lassen, oder? Ich würde auf alle Fälle einen Satz nehmen! Schick mir am besten gleich Deine Bankverbindung per PM...

Nö, es stört mich nicht, dass jemand selbst die Initiative ergreift. Was mich allerdings ankotzt - wenn mich jemand mit 5 Mails nervt wegen Decals, dann endlich weiß was er will und mir definitiv zusagt die Kohle zu überweisen. Tatsächlich liegt das mit deinem Namen adressierte und frankierte Kuvert (Inhalt: ein Satz RM-Decals für ein Hammer in Rot/Weiss) nach wie vor auf meinem Schreibtisch und wartet auf deinen Zahlungseingang...

Soviel dazu!

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fres (27. Februar 2006)

ist ne Weile her, dass ich ihn bekommen habe und heute ist er fertig geworden:
Thunderbolt T.0. mit XTR 900er Sachen, Mag 20, WTB Naben, Syncros Revolutions usw.


----------



## roesli (27. Februar 2006)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> ist ne Weile her, dass ich ihn bekommen habe und heute ist er fertig geworden:
> Thunderbolt T.0. mit XTR 900er Sachen, Mag 20, WTB Naben, Syncros Revolutions usw.



Offenbar ist's doch kein Gerücht, dass die Berner etwas langsam sind  

... aber man kann nicht sagen, dass sie keinen Geschmack hätten  

Eine Tuning-Brücke an der Mag?


----------



## Fres (27. Februar 2006)

ich und langsam? ääääuuuuääääää.! 
ich kämpfe nur an mehreren Fronten... die Brücke ist original von einer SL rot lackiert, so wie einst die Gabel, an der die Jahre des Gebrauchs nicht spurlos vorübergezogen sind und ausgewechselt werden musste...


----------



## bert serotta (27. Februar 2006)

Mein lieber Scholli - was ne Granate! Glückwunsch, ist wirklich schön geworden.

@Fixel: Dein Thron wackelt 

Gruß, Bert
neidischohneEnde!


----------



## Fixel (27. Februar 2006)

bert serotta schrieb:
			
		

> @Fixel: Dein Thron wackelt



bert, ich bin mir gar net bewusst gewesen, dass ich da auf einem saß  mensch, da hätt ich ja könig spielen dürfen  
aber das thunderbolt t.o. sieht auch viel schneller aus als meine gemütliche schaukel  und durch den größeren rahmen wirkt es irgendwie auch spektakulärer! ich finds so wie es ist mal richtig toll! wenn der rote lack an der gabel halten würde, dann wärs ein oberknaller

oder wenn es jetzt noch alternativ ne custom-starrgabel und den passenden vorbau hätte...holla die waldfee

aber unabhängig ein dickes kompliment, sieht einfach wutzschnell aus!!!!

gruß
fixel


----------



## bert serotta (27. Februar 2006)

Fixel schrieb:
			
		

> ...da hätt ich ja könig spielen dürfen...



Noch darfst Du. Aber auch nur, weil Fres` thunderbolt nicht meine Größe hat 

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## Lowrider (2. März 2006)

was für ein jahrgang hat dieses bike?


----------



## odelay (2. März 2006)

gerade bei ebä http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7221783620
ausgelaufen:




Rocky Mountain Blizzard von vor 1990?
Hab ihn leider nicht bekommen bin aber gespannt wann er hier restauriert auftaucht


----------



## Monarch (2. März 2006)

Das blaue ist von 95


----------



## zurkoe (3. März 2006)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> gerade bei ebä http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7221783620
> ausgelaufen:
> 
> 
> ...



Dürfte das selbe Modell wie meiner sein! Also eher '88 oder '89. Für meinen (selbe Grösse, ähnl. Zustand) hab damals fast das doppelte bezahlt, war also ein schönes Schnäppchen. Hoffentlich taucht er hier wirklich demnächst mal auf.

h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fres (5. März 2006)

so nachdem sich kein neuer besitzer finden liess, hab ichs heute mal wieder nach meinem geschmack auf meine Bedürfnisse umgebaut...


----------



## roesli (5. März 2006)

Heute? - Wo hast Du den fotographiert ohne Schnee im Hintergrund?


----------



## Fres (6. März 2006)

hehe, erwischt, älteres foto. jedenfalls sieht das bike seit gestern wieder genauso aus...


----------



## JohnnieWalker (6. März 2006)

Gefällt mir gut ,so woe es dasteht


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. März 2006)

Nr. 1 ist fertig - Zeit dass Sommer wird!






Vielen Dank an alle die "mitgewirkt" haben.


----------



## robo (18. März 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> Nr. 1 ist fertig - Zeit dass Sommer wird!




sehr schön. ist ein 96er equipe oder? laut prospekt bestand in dem jahrgang kein unterschied zwischen blizzard und equipe, also gleiche geometrie, gleiches gewicht, gleicher rohrsatz und gleiche details (acs-device unter der rechten kettenstrebe). nur an die lackierung des 96er blizzard kommt es nicht ganz ran. schönes rad und mit der manitou wohl auch hochwertiger bestückt als im original.

robo


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2006)

Schöner Aufbau!  Da wein ich dem Rahmen doch etwas nach.   Mein 93er Blzzard ist erheblich schwerer...


----------



## bighit_fsr (19. März 2006)

@ robo:
richtig, 96er equipe
lt. Prospekt von 96 identisches Geröhr wie das blizzard
und das 96er Blizzard wartet am Dachboden auf Restauration. Da muss aber erstmal die Farbe runter und wieder drauf (dauert also).

@ catsoft:
ich Danke Dir für den Rahmen! und der Preis war _mehr als fair_!


Zur Gabel:
Die Quadra die im Original dran hing, hab ich mir mal auf ebay gezogen für 13 Euro. Die Federperformance war keine 13 Euro wert - also ab in die Ecke. Dann hat der Olli die EFC angeboten, da hab ich gleich zugeschlagen, erstens weils in die Zeit passt. Zweitens weil ich die jahrelang selber in meinem HotChili gefahren bin. Vor ca. zwei Jahren hab ich sie dann verkauft, an jemand der in Erlangen studiert und sich ein Manitou Fulli damit aufbauen wollte. Tja, manche Fehler....

Zum acs: 
Wäre schön, aber ich hatte Probleme gut erhaltene 8-fach Blätter herzubekommen in "Originalgröße", drum fahr ich jetzt 46/36/24. Und da passt das acs nicht mehr dran. Werd mir da wohl was "nachfertigen" (lassen?) müssen.
Leider habe ich auch keine Aussicht die zweifarbigen I-beams aus der Origonalausstattung wieder zu bekommen. Also hab ich die beste Alternative genommen.
Wenn mir noch ein polierter Syncros-Lenker über den Weg läuft, dann wird der montiert.
Keine Veränderungen wirds beim Sattel geben. Da ist mein Hintern einfach zu sehr an den Nisene gewohnt.
Als Alternative könnte ich mir noch eine silberne Syncros-Stütze vorstellen, aber lt. Bert Serotta passt die nicht in die Zeit (gabs erst ab ca. 2000) und die Titan gabs nur in Länge 330. Und das wäre mir wiederum zu kurz. 
Die Originalbremsen kann man suchen wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen, wäre wahrscheinlich aber machbar. Aber was soll ich sagen: ich bin Magurafetischist
Die Original GripShift mag ich auch nicht, deshalb Alternativlösung.

Für die Detailfetischisten:
Syncros Schnellspanner und Innenlager (RR?)
AC Kurbelschrauben mit integriertem Abzieher (siehe Syncros Crank-o-matics)
Gore RideOn Züge
Magura 10th anny
Mavic ceramic Felgen (521?)
vorne rote Ringle Superduperbubba
hinten silberne GT
XT 739er Shifter/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk
XTR Kassette
Rohloff SLT99 Edelstahlkette
WTB Velociraptoren in 2.1 vorne und hinten
Der Rest sollte erkennbar sein, oder?

Und: ja der Kabelbinder am Oberrohr muss sein. Sonst schlacker die Stahlflexleitung so in der Landschaft rum.


----------



## robo (19. März 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> @ robo:
> und das 96er Blizzard wartet am Dachboden auf Restauration. Da muss aber erstmal die Farbe runter und wieder drauf (dauert also).



jetzt kommt bei mir aber der neid durch . wo lässt du die lackierung machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (4. April 2006)

mein neues (altes) spielzeug;-)

fährt sich toll,... die MAG21 hat 3,5 bar druck,.. ich wiege 90 kg, verträgt die gabel auch mehr druck?
(meine letzte MAG21 in einsatz war noch als ich 75kg hatte )

grüsse aus der nordwest schweiz
lowrider


----------



## roesli (4. April 2006)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> (meine letzte MAG21 in einsatz war noch als ich 75kg hatte )
> 
> grüsse aus der nordwest schweiz
> lowrider




Junge, bist Du f**t geworden  

..aber kein Wunder, wenn Du ständig den Alpine bewegst statt das Bike


----------



## Lowrider (5. April 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, bist Du f**t geworden
> 
> ..aber kein Wunder, wenn Du ständig den Alpine bewegst statt das Bike




hehe
frechdachs  die alpine steht in der garage und ist seit gut 2 jahren nicht wirklich bewegt worden. 

wenn mal beim röbi durchschaust, schau mal nach meinem yoeddy,...

grüsse nach züri


----------



## roesli (5. April 2006)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mal beim röbi durchschaust, schau mal nach meinem yoeddy,...


Ach, das war Deiner? - den hab ich gestern im Keller gesehen. Es geht im gut. liegt in der Warteschlange, etwa so:


----------



## nimbus (18. April 2006)

... so fertig!!!

Endlich hab' ich mein frisch restauriertes Cirrus von 1990 mal fotografiert - jetz gehts ins Gelände!
Bert, danke für die Aufkleber!!!!!!!!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=43128


----------



## armin-m (18. April 2006)

Schön geworden! Sogar mit alter Syncrosstütze... Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (18. April 2006)

nimbus schrieb:
			
		

> Bert, danke für die Aufkleber!!!!!!!!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Keine Ursache! Die Bilder sind Belohnung genug.
> ...


----------



## DasletzteRaven (18. April 2006)

Halloa Rocky Gemeinde.

Bin noch recht frisch im "Retro-Geschäft" und mir gefallen auf Anhieb die Rocky Rahmen sehr gut.
Da hier ab und an mal ein Rahmen zum verkauf steht, frag ich einfach mal nach, ob jemand einen Rocky-Rahmen zu verkaufen hat.
Nachdem ich mir diverse Kataloge runtergeladen habe muss ich sagen, dass mir vor Allem die Rahmen von 96-97 gefallen.

Danke Bertram


----------



## stratege-0815 (19. April 2006)

Obwohl es total O.T. ist denke ich das dies hier ein würdiger Einstieg sein könnte. http://cgi.ebay.com/Rocky-Mountain-...235248343QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Aber zukünfitg sollten solche Anfrage wohl eher im Basar gestellt werden, oder einfach im Bikemarkt mal eine Suchanzeige platzieren.
Am meisten hilft natürlich Augen aufhalten und mal im Forum auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen!


----------



## bighit_fsr (19. April 2006)

@ nimbus

geiles Teil!
mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein

@ Bertram

du scheinst krampfhaft ein "Classic-Rad" aufbauen zu wollen, dabei scheint es Dir egal zu sein um was es geht. (!?)
Ist denn Retro derzeit wirklich ein Geschäft?
Dann wird das jetzt der Ausverkauf der Vergangenheit. Wer keine hat kauft sich eine.

Irgendwie ist mir das unverständlich.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Mai 2006)

So, der Nachfolger für das Equipe ist fertig:

















Am schwierigsten war der Umwerfer


----------



## stratege-0815 (2. Mai 2006)

Sehr schönes Bike! Auch die weissen Zugumhüllungen kommen sehr gut zur Geltung.


----------



## Radebeuler (2. Mai 2006)




----------



## zurkoe (2. Mai 2006)

@catsoft: schönes blizzard. ist das ein 93er?
weisse zughüllen müssen natürlich sein, allerdings nur dort, wo auch der rahmen weiss ist 

anderer sattel?


----------



## Catsoft (3. Mai 2006)

Ist ein 93ziger, gut erkannt. Anderer Sattel ist nicht, muß ja drauf sitzen können


----------



## ascena (5. Juni 2006)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> was für ein jahrgang hat dieses bike?


Hi, das ist ein 1995er altitude. Ich selbst hab auch eins. Bilder folgen.

manus manum lavat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (27. Juni 2006)

yes!
Es ist kurz vor der Fertigstellung!!!
Oder frei nach Schiller mit seiner Glocke:
"...heut noch soll das Radl werden - frisch Gesellen seid zur Hand!"


----------



## bsg (27. Juni 2006)

Gut gekühlt im Serverraum, damit das Alu länger hält ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2006)

Schön. Meins hat (leider) 7 Jahre Rennbetrieb hinter sich  Aber jetzt ist es ja auf Rente


----------



## proek (27. Juni 2006)

wo wir schon dabei sind...

meins und ich in action:


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2006)

Genau so eins such ich noch


----------



## proek (27. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so eins such ich noch



...und ich war kurz davor es zu verkaufen 

hab aber am sonntag festgestellt, daß es noch fast uneingeschränkt
renntauglich ist


----------



## bighit_fsr (8. Juli 2006)

Nu isses fertich, auch wenn einige sagen werden, dass das noch nicht ins Classic-Forum gehört.

Aufgebaut aus:
Rocky Mountain Vertex ltd 97
Pewter-farbener RaceFace Steuersatz
Pewter-farbene RaceFace Kurbeln
Pewter-farbener RaceFace AirAlloy Lenker (gut, der ist nicht ganz pewter, und unter dem Preisschild war er grün, aber der passt doch, oder?)
XTR 900 Blätter und rote Kettenblattschräubchen und schwarze AC Kurbelschrauben
Sinnlos (nein, Syncros) Sattelstütze aus Titan
ebenso die Schnellspanner von Syncros
Syncros Vorbau in XTR-grau
White Hinterradnabe
Pace Vorderradnabe
Fizik Nisene Sattel (ja, ich weiss, das Rad sollte in den Fertigmacher...)
Schaltung und Bremsen XTR 95x
White Gabel
Onza Ulé Griffe
Ritchey Comp V2 Pedale
IRC Piranha Reifen in 2.00
...


----------



## roesli (8. Juli 2006)

Die Pace-Nabe an diesem Rad ist ein Verbrechen  

Gib sie mir, mir, mir  

BTW: Keine Probleme gehabt, den Schnellspanner durch die Achse zu kriegen?


----------



## bighit_fsr (8. Juli 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pace-Nabe an diesem Rad ist ein Verbrechen
> 
> Gib sie mir, mir, mir
> 
> BTW: Keine Probleme gehabt, den Schnellspanner durch die Achse zu kriegen?



Verbrechen ? Bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst!  

Naja, der Schnellspanner, ging zwar etwas ungewohnt stramm durch, war aber noch gewaltfrei möglich. (Zarte Metzger... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (8. Juli 2006)

Immerhin  

Wir mussten damals jede Nabenachse von Pace noch mit dem Bohrer nachbearbeiten, weil die Englischen Pubbirnen die Achse nicht in einem Stück durchbohrten, sondern jeweils bis zur Hälfte von Links und Rechts. Und wie das halt so ist mit Mittigkeit.....

Auf jeden Fall könnt ich mich heute noch in den A.... beissen, dass ich mir selbst keine gesichert hab.   Aber dazumals war der Ärger über die schlampige Fertigung mindestens gleich gross......


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Juli 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> Verbrechen ? Bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst!  ...


... du musst dir nix denken. ER ist halbschweizer, also quasi heimatlos  






flo


----------



## roesli (9. Juli 2006)




----------



## odelay (13. Juli 2006)

hier nochmal was von der raren Sorte:
Road Wedge für 26" Räder
lief gerade bei ebä aus, habs leider nicht verfolgt, für 126Euro hätte ich es mir auch an die Wand gehängt


----------



## bsg (13. Juli 2006)

Also die Vorbau-/Lenker-Kombi sieht besch***en aus. Nimm halt nen schwarzen oder polierten Syncros-Vorbau, dann gehts. Aber halb-pewter auf halb-grau ist ne ganz halbe Sache.


----------



## insanerider (13. Juli 2006)

..genau ...und ich habe noch genau den Vorbau für Dich (Syncros schwarz) und tausche gegen Deinen Lenker  
Schönes Radel trotzdem !!!
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fres (18. Juli 2006)

95er Altitude:


----------



## stratege-0815 (18. Juli 2006)

Wer legt denn SO EINEN Gang ein! Du reisst ja bald das Schaltwerk ab......

Spaß beiseite, schönes Bike. Ist es neu lackiert?


----------



## Fres (18. Juli 2006)

nene, der Gang passt schon, nur die Kette ist etwas kurz, da vorher ne 28er Kassette montiert war und jetzt 32er...


----------



## Filosofem (18. Juli 2006)

Sieht sehr neu lackiert aus, Ahornmuster fehlt ja. Was mir gar nicht gefällt, sind die Spacer unter dem RF Vorbau. Müssen die sein? Und könnte man nicht welche nehmen, die den Lockring vom Vorbau farblich etwas neutraler aussehen lassen bzw. den Ring in silber nehmen? Sonst sehr schön


----------



## Nihil Baxter (18. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube nicht das es neu lackiert ist, da RM meinem Wissensstand nach auch dieses Design bis eben 1995 beim Altitude im Programm hatte. Bert Serotta hatte doch auch mal so eins (oder so ein ähnliches!?).


----------



## Fres (18. Juli 2006)

ist definitiv Originallack, siehe auch Cover des 1995er Rocky Katalog...

und zu den Spacern; ist ein "Fahr"-rad, da ist mir die Optik ziemlich egal, schwarze Spacer hätt ich natürlich genommen, wenn welche da gewesen wären...
Der Sattel passt ebenfalls nicht, aber wenn ich drauf sitze stört er mich gar nicht, im Gegenteil wenn man sich mal an einen Sattel gewöhnt hat...


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. Juli 2006)

Canuck (Ahorn) war erstmalig beim SuziQ eingesetzt, das war 94 oder 95 (beat me if i am wrong).
In 1996 wurden in Serie folgende Räder mit Canucks lackiert:
- Vertex to in gelb/rot
- blizzard in anthrazit/weiss
in 1997 am 
- Vertex ltd gelb/rot
- Vertex to weiss/rot
...


----------



## Gipsy (19. Juli 2006)

1997

- Element ltd. in weiss/rot


----------



## zurkoe (19. Juli 2006)

wow! tolles rocky und sehr schön aufgebaut


----------



## bighit_fsr (19. Juli 2006)

@gipsy:

sehr feines Teil, ich würd nur kucken, dass das nc17 am Kettenstrebenschonerli noch unleserlicher wird.
Was sind eigentlich KENDA Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (19. Juli 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind eigentlich KENDA Reifen?



Das, wofür heute John Tomac seinen Namen hergibt


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Juli 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Das, wofür heute John Tomac seinen Namen hergibt



kenda nevagal dh 2.5 sind verdammt gut. bergab mindestens so wie schwalbe, maxxis, blabla. auch im dirt/street wird 2/3 kenda k-rad und kiniption gefahren..
mittlerweile ist kenda durchaus ein guter reifenhersteller.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2006)

dann will ich doch auch mal mein Rocky präsetieren:




ist ein Edge, imho 94er. Gabel liegt noch eine Mag21SL TI rum, die muß nur noch ein wenig lackiert werden, damit die wieder schön aussieht. Sonst ist weitgehend "alt" aufgebaut: Deore DX Kurbel, Naben, Daumenschalter, HS22 (leider mit undichten Hebeln, deshalb HS33-Hebel). Sattel ist inzwischen ein Bontrager drauf  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Gipsy (24. Juli 2006)

@ zurkoe & bighit_fsr,

danke für die Blumen . Ja beim nc17 muss ich mal wieder mit schwarzem Marker nachhelfen.

Über die KENDA Reifen kann ich nicht meckern. Sind leicht, 470 g bei 2,0 bauen breiter als Reifen anderer Hersteller mit 2,1 rollen ganz ordentlich und haben noch erstaunlich viel Grip. Ein Minus ist der recht schnelle Verschleiss. Bin vorher immer Ritchey Z-Max WCS 2,1 gefahren, die wurden aber leider immer schwerer und über 600 g für Cross Country Reifen muss nicht sein.

Gruss gipsy


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. Juli 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich doch auch mal mein Rocky präsetieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan!
Schick doch die Hebel einfach zu Magura, die reparieren die Dinger meist umsonst... Hab kürzlich erst einen HS 33 Hebel auf die Árt wieder "flott gemacht". Adresse findest unter www.magura.de
Gruß Basti


----------



## stratege-0815 (25. Juli 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich doch auch mal mein Rocky präsetieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mal ein schönes Alu Edge. Ich bastel seit Anfang des Jahres an meinem alten Alu/Stahl Ur-Edge von 1993 rum. Ich hoffe das ich es innerhalb der nächsten Wochen aufgebaut kriege - ich will es diesen Sommer noch fahren. Wieviel wiegt denn dein Renner?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2006)

ca. 12,6. Man muß aber dazusagen, daß da genug schwere Teile dranhängen: die Laufräder sind 36-Loch, die DX-Kurbel mit 48er Kettenblatt und 122,5 Innenlager, die HS33, die Barends etc. Mit ein wenig Tuning ließe sich das locker auf 11,XX bringen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## stratege-0815 (8. August 2006)

Hallo Olaf,

[...] auf Grund von Steinschlägen sind am Unterrohr und am Sattelrohr Lackschäden mit Rostflecken [...]

das kann ich nur bestätigen, der Lack war damals eine Katastrophe was die Haltbarkeit angeht. Er neigt dazu Blasen zu bilden unter denen sich kleine Rostinseln befinden.  Mein Projekt dauert (leider) noch an...


----------



## ronmen (9. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rocky-Mounta...1QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...und  es konnte sich nicht dagegen wehren, denn es ist nur untertan..    
mfg der ronmen
(meinem rm hammer 94 fehlen nur noch rote schwarze oder silberne cable hangers..hat da evt. jemand aus der rocky mountain fraktion etwas am start?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (23. September 2006)

Fres schrieb:


> handmade by Billy B.: Thunderbolt T.O.



danke Fres; mal ein kleines update und meine frischrestaurierte Nr. 15:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=295198

Gruß RetroRocky 

PS. Bert wie war das noch mit dem Mountain Bike Olymp ?


----------



## bighit_fsr (24. September 2006)

da wird wohl demnächst wieder ein "fehlerhaft" aufgebautes rocky auf Euch zukommen    :

Vertex 96
zu neue Bremsen
zu neue Syncros-Stütze
nicht Stilechte TWP-Brücke
Stahlvorbau am Bauxitrad
Riser-Lenker (der auch noch zu neu ist!)
Fizik Nisene Sattel
und was Euch noch so alles auffällt

ich hoff nur, dass das Schaltwerk hinten passt...


----------



## sebse (24. September 2006)

ich find es schön 
was sollen für kurbeln dran?


----------



## Jens (24. September 2006)

Ooooooh Upgrade!


Pedale sind mittlerweile geändert.
Vorne bremst ne V-Brake (leider).


----------



## RetroRocky (29. September 2006)

hab´ endlich eines gefunden, leider in bemitleidenswertem Zustand,
glaubt ihr da kann man nochwas machen ?!

Gruß RetroRocky

Schaut euch mal die Bilder an:


----------



## Atomino (29. September 2006)

Hallo RetroRocky

zeig doch bitte mal mehr bilder vom ganzen Rahmen!

und gib dein geheimnis breit wo man sowas findet,
laut bikeaction wurde von ihnen nie einer nach D importiert!

achja und hat jemand eine ahnung wieviele es davon überhaupt gegeben hat?

mfg
fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens (29. September 2006)

Kleiner Umbau für den Wasgau


----------



## RetroRocky (29. September 2006)

Atomino schrieb:


> Hallo RetroRocky
> 
> zeig doch bitte mal mehr bilder vom ganzen Rahmen!
> 
> ...




Hallo Fabian,

ja das war wirklich nicht ganz einfach; hab`einen ganzen Stapel alter Bikezeitschriften mit Anzeigen abtelefoniert und nun hatte ich Erfolg.
Das Rad war als neuwertig inseriert und nun nach 15 Jahren sieht es 
so aus:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/297753/cat/500/ppuser/6852

An der Rahmennummer=005 sieht man ja wie selten es ist, meine Thunderbolts und Wedges sind alle mind. 4-stellig und auch mein SuziQ.
hat die 1776; jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das BillyB. aber das wurde wohl wenn überhaupt wirklich nur als Einzelstück gebaut und selbst von der Syncros-Titangabel gab´es ja immerhin drei Prototypen...

Gruß 
RetroRocky


----------



## Horst Link (29. September 2006)

Atomino schrieb:


> laut bikeaction wurde von ihnen nie einer nach D importiert!
> 
> 
> mfg
> fabian



Dann muss der Tantalus Test der BIKE im Ausland geschehen sein. Oder die BIKE hat grau importiert. War ja usus damals  

Also ich würde den Rahmen mal strahlen lassen und mir ansehen was davon übrig bleibt. Beste Grüße


----------



## wKid (30. September 2006)

oh gott, haben die den tantalus im gartenteich gelagert???


----------



## stratege-0815 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hi Michael, herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Dieses Bike ist eine Bereicherung nicht nur für dich, sondern fürs ganze Forum. Alle werden mit fiebern und den Restaurierungsverlauf verfolgen.

"hab`einen ganzen Stapel alter Bikezeitschriften mit Anzeigen abtelefoniert und nun hatte ich Erfolg."

(auf so eine Idee muss man erst einmal kommen!)

Prinzipiell scheint da wohl straheln angesagt zu sein, aber gaaanz vorsichtig. Spontan musste ich bei den ersten Bildern an einen Besuch in der Kölner Dombauhütte Ende der 80ziger denken, wo die Kirchenfenster Quadratmilimeterweise mit feinem Strahlgut gereinigt wurden.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du die vorhandene Farbe zuerst als Farbmuster behalten, falls es dir nicht gelingt bei deinen Connections die Originalfarben zu bekommen.

"An der Rahmennummer=005 sieht man ja wie selten es ist, meine Thunderbolts und Wedges sind alle mind. 4-stellig und auch mein SuziQ.
hat die 1776"

Mein "Stahl Edge" von 1993 (zur Zeit auch blank ohne Lack) hat die Nummer E203. Das bringt mich zurück auf meine alte Frage. Wieviele Bikes wurden bei RM von welchem Typ gebaut?


Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg beim Aufbau
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Oktober 2006)

...hier ein 94er Blizzard... (oh, was sind denn das für Bremsen?)
happy trails


----------



## RetroRocky (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jan,
erstmal danke für dein Kompliment, "Dieses Bike ist eine Bereicherung nicht nur für dich, sondern fürs ganze Forum" 
Das sehe ich genauso und war auch schon ein bisschen fleissig, strahlen war mir zu heftig hab´feines Schleifpapier und div. Brürsten und zum Schluß mit dem Dremel poliert.(Mache ich auch bei meinen Chromspeichenrädern vom MX-5 so)
werde euch natürlich auch über den weiteren Fortgang berichten,
insofern Interesse besteht.

viele Grüße
an alle Rocky-Manics

Michel
Das ist das Ergebnis bis jetzt:


----------



## stratege-0815 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
so nun will ich auch einmal die ersten Bilder von meinem Projekt zeigen:
Rocky Moutnain "The EDGE" von 1993, in der ersten Version mit Stahlrahmen und Aluminium AMP Hinterbaufederung.

So habe ich es preiswert gekauft, mit gebrochenem Hinterbau.




Hier ist der Hinterbau geschweisst. Gabel und Hinterbau sind bereits neu lackiert. Hauptrahmen lackmäßig noch in schlechtem Zustand.




Detail Rahmen, der Lack sieht hier besser aus als er ist.




Über den ganzen Rahmen zogen sich "Unterrostungen" die wie Adern den Lack unterwanderten. Nachdem mich der Sandstrahler meiner Wahl im Stich liess, wählte ich die schonende "Baumarkt Abbeize". Insgesamt wurden ca. 4 Durchläufe benötigt.




Hier ist der Rost weitesgehend abgeschmirgelt.




Mehr hat sich bis jetzt nicht getan. Es folgt noch weiteres Schmirgeln, und dann Grundierung, Farblack und Klarlack - Zieltermin kölner Classic Treffen am 21.10.2006


----------



## zurkoe (2. Oktober 2006)

@stratege:  

Machen schon ganz schön Stress die alten Rockys! Aber mich hat mein altes Blizzard auch Monate in Bann gehalten. Die Arbeit lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall.




Hoffentlich klappt´s bis zum 21.!

harald


----------



## stratege-0815 (2. Oktober 2006)

Harald, das ist deine ehemals graue Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jan, Hallo Harald,
das Stahl-Edge gefällt mir auch sehr gut und das neu aufgebaute Blizzard ist ja sowieso ein echter Augenschmaus geworden... viel Spaß bei den weiteren Arbeiten, bei dem heutigen Regenwetter kann man eh`nicht besseres machen und deshalb war ich auch wieder fleissig:

Gruß Michael


----------



## stratege-0815 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zurück,
ich hatte leider gar keine Möglichkeit weiterzuarbeiten.
Daher nun eine Bilderserie mit dem Namen "Verwandlung einer Gabel"

Hier der Kaufzustand




Neu lackiert




Und Decals drauf (alle selbst angefertigt)




Gruß
Jan


----------



## Fixel (7. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt kommt noch der passende Vorbau dran, und dann wird der Augenkrebs-Alarm ausgerufen  

Für meine Kamera war das offensichtlich schon zu viel.


----------



## bert serotta (7. Oktober 2006)

Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch! In dieser Farbkombination eines der schönsten Wedges das ich kenne, neben Popeyes. Und noch dazu ein echtes mit Monostay  
Und dann noch mit U-brakes...

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## RetroRocky (7. Oktober 2006)

kein kommentar.


----------



## stratege-0815 (8. Oktober 2006)

*klick*
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=015&item=250032616038&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

stolzer Preis, aber Hauptsache es ist bei uns im Forum gelandet.


----------



## Fixel (8. Oktober 2006)

@stratege-0815: der preis ist durchaus in ordnung, wenn ich mir anschaue, was für ein massenbike wie ein klein attitude in dolomiti oder eine andere farbe gezahlt wird. und meine schmerzgrenze lag noch weit außerhalb dieses preises. ich sabber diesem bike seit jahren hinterher....und in dieser farb-kombi + u-brake...= extra-sabber mit leichtem punktabzug wegen des ellenlangen steuerrohrs....aber fährt sich sehr durchaus geschmeidig!!!

aber wichtig ist....es bleibt dem forum erhalten und morgen oder nachher kommt noch ein bild mit dem passenden vorbau. den umbau konnte ich beim besten willen nicht aufschieben. ohne bullhorns und mit greller front. bin mal gespannt, was die kamera dazu sagt. kollaps der farb-funktion und verfall in den dauerhaften chronischen s/w-modus....ganz ehrlich....die farbkombination ist grell...aber geil  

@retrorocky: kein kommentar? ich hatte dich eigentlich bei der auktion als kontrahent erwartet...aber nix ist passiert. sei ehrlich, wie viele wedges hortest du inzwischen schon in deinem keller, die noch keiner kennt? ;-)


----------



## stratege-0815 (8. Oktober 2006)

@Fixel: "stolzer Preis" war eher absolut gemeint. Das ein Wedge etwas seltenes ist, was einen entsprechenden Preis hat ist mir natürlich auch klar. Ist eben ein ziemlicher Batzen Geld auf einen Schlag. Und jeder weiss ja (hoffentlich) selber wo seine Schmerzgrenze liegt.
(Von diesem Betrag kann eine 5-köpfige Familie schon in Urlaub fahren.   )

Hauptsache es ist in guten Händen! Und mit dem Vorbau wird es noch besser aussehen.


----------



## Fixel (8. Oktober 2006)

so, der umbau ist erfolgt, es wurde auch tatsächlich der frischen luft ausgesetzt, und somit noch etwas farbe für das forum 









auch im halbschatten "kotzt" meine kamera bei den farben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Fixel,

ist ein schönes Bike und auch alles originalgetreu, aber diese Farbkombi ist mir einfach zu grell und das obwohl ich die poppigen 80-ziger mochte.
Außerdem ist diese Farbgebung auch nicht gerade selten, sonst hätte ich vielleicht auch mitgeboten...

Gruß 
RetroRocky

PS.: Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, könnten wir uns ja mal wieder zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt treffen, ich setze dann auch meine RayBan mit den extradunklen Gläsern auf


----------



## armin-m (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe, daß meine Augen auf die Perspektive hereinfallen, aber auf beiden
neuen Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob die Gabel gestaucht wäre...


----------



## nordstadt (9. Oktober 2006)

Optische Täuschung: Die Gabelbeine setzen nicht "parallel" mit dem Schaft an sondern etwas nach vorne "versetzt"!

Mfg Chris


----------



## frankhelius (11. Oktober 2006)

hat jemand noch das gegenstück, ein BILLY B?


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. Oktober 2006)

frankhelius schrieb:


> hat jemand noch das gegenstück, ein BILLY B?



Gegenstück wozu?

Das Billy B. wurde doch zusammen mit Suzi Q. vorgestellt, und dass es mehr als das Messestück gegeben hat ist bis jetzt nicht bestätigt.


----------



## stratege-0815 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hat mal jemand vom Billy B. ein Bild? Ich galube ich habe hier eine dramatische Wissenslücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (12. Oktober 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand vom Billy B. ein Bild? Ich galube ich habe hier eine dramatische Wissenslücke.



Billy B.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11467&highlight=billy+b+fehlkonstruktion


----------



## stratege-0815 (12. Oktober 2006)

Ach ja, jetzt fällt der Groschen.......
Ich erinnere mich dunkel. Ist mir mal im Bikemarkt aufgefallen. Ich glaube ich muss die Hefte noch einmal rauskramen und mein Wissen auffrischen.
(Aber erst nach Projektfertigstellung)


----------



## bighit_fsr (14. Oktober 2006)

nach meinem Teaser letzthin, jetzt das komplette bike:

*Rocky Mountain Vertex 1996*









ich hoffe folgende "Fehler" sind verzeihlich:

- fizik nisene Sattel
- zeitlich unpassende HS33
- etwas zu neue Syncros Stütze
- RaceFace Ex Vorbau statt dem Syncros mit dem das Rad im Original ausgeliefert wurde
- keine Ahnung was Euch noch so einfällt an Unpassenden Teilen. Mir gefällts! 

Ich habe Jahre nach dem Rahmen gesucht, leider ist der hier nur 17,5". 18,5" hätte mit Sicherheit besser gepasst.
Aber das Rad wird gefahren. Versprochen.

Mehr Bilder davon sind in meiner Galerie, bei Fragen: da freu ich mich natürlich Auskunft geben zu können.

*@ sebse:* sorry, dass ich Dir nicht mehr geantwortet habe, es sind schwarze RaceFace rangekommen mit Stronglight Blättern.


----------



## Atomino (30. November 2006)

@ RetroRocky

was macht dein Tantalus?

@ alle

hat jemand ein Bild von einem kompletten Tantalus oder existieren da nur Bilder von einzelnen Rahmen!

und mir hat mal jemand erzählt das es das wohl für Teamfahrer in der Teamlackierung Rot/gelb gegeben haben soll, hat da jemand ein Foto???

mfg
fabian


----------



## RetroRocky (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
danke der Nachfrage, Sitz und Unterrohr ist leider so stark vom Rost zerfressen das es sich eigentlich wirtschaftlich gesehen nicht lohnt
es wieder aufzubauen. Habe aber schonmal bei Gleiss-Rahmenbau 
nachgefragt und werde es eventl. doch versuchen... nach dem Motto:
Nr.3 lebt - denn wer denkt schon wirtschaftlich wenn es um Emotionen geht !!!
Gruß Michael


----------



## Nihil Baxter (1. Dezember 2006)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke der Nachfrage, Sitz und Unterrohr ist leider so stark vom Rost zerfressen das es sich eigentlich wirtschaftlich gesehen nicht lohnt
> es wieder aufzubauen. Habe aber schonmal bei Gleiss-Rahmenbau
> nachgefragt und werde es eventl. doch versuchen... nach dem Motto:
> ...



Stimme ich absolut mit überein. Was mich interessiert: Wie setzt man bei einem gemufften Stahlrahmen neue Hauptrohre ein? Das ist keine lapidare Frage, sondern interessiert mich wirklich. Muffen auflöten und neues Rohr einsetzen? Scheint auf jedenfall keine leichte Aufgabe zu sein.


----------



## Atomino (12. Februar 2007)

ich wollte nochmal nach bildern von einem Kompletten Tantalus fragen!

hat den da niemand was?

Ausserdem wurde mir erzählt das es das Rad wohl für Teamfahrer auch in Gelb/Roter Lackierung gab, stimmt dies!?!

mfg
fabian


----------



## xtobix (18. Februar 2007)

hi fabian! hatte leider nur die beiden in meinem fotoalbum:


----------



## Atomino (18. Februar 2007)

hey danke Tobi,
das ist doch schonmal was!

Ich habe heute früh NR. 112 in empfang genommen!  

fotos folgen noch!

mfg
fabian


----------



## spatzel (27. Februar 2007)

Hi,
wir hatten hier ja schon einige Cirrus, da will ich meins dann halt auch noch dazugesellen....aus erster Hand aus Toronto,mußte nur die Gabel tauschen und ein "wenig" putzen und polieren-bitteschön!(hoffe,das klappt mit dem bildchen...)
....und auch hier gilt:Vielen Dank an den Decals-Repro-Master Bert!!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/343100/cat/500/ppuser/32405


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (27. Februar 2007)

@spätzle:

Die Gabel mag ja als Provisorium durchgehen. Aber die OnZas ... auauauauau.  


gelegentlicherstratosreiter


----------



## RetroRocky (28. Februar 2007)

xtobix schrieb:


> hi fabian! hatte leider nur die beiden in meinem fotoalbum:




... was heisst hier meinem Fotoalbum ? Die Bilder sind von mir (das zweite aus meinem Buch in meiner alten Küche aufgenommen...

c/o Fabian: 
schön das es noch geklappt hat, hoffe meine Info´s waren Dir hilfreich !


----------



## bert serotta (28. Februar 2007)

spatzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir hatten hier ja schon einige Cirrus, da will ich meins dann halt auch noch dazugesellen....aus erster Hand aus Toronto,mußte nur die Gabel tauschen und ein "wenig" putzen und polieren-bitteschön!(hoffe,das klappt mit dem bildchen...)
> ....und auch hier gilt:Vielen Dank an den Decals-Repro-Master Bert!!!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/343100/cat/500/ppuser/32405




Sehr schön geworden  

Ich hätte die Decals zwar wie im 90er Prospekt aufgeklebt (Rocky Mountain Schriftzug am Oberrohr), aber nichts desto trotz ein feiner Hobel!
Ich muss wohl doch nochmal schauen, ob ich nicht irgendwo einen Cirrus oder Expérience Rahmen auftreibe.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## stratege-0815 (28. Februar 2007)

bert serotta schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl doch nochmal schauen, ob ich nicht irgendwo einen Cirrus oder Expérience Rahmen auftreibe.



Der steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste.....
Neben dem 1993er Stratos , dem ersten Element und dem Summit.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## spatzel (28. Februar 2007)

Die Gabel mag ja als Provisorium durchgehen. Aber die OnZas ... auauauauau.  

nun ja,die onzas waren halt dran,dann bleiben se halt au dran..... 
......bis was anderes über den Weg läuft.....


----------



## spatzel (28. Februar 2007)

@ bert:danke für die Blumen. Finds au ganz gut gelungen, einzig die Sitzposition ist nicht gerade Tourentauglich 
Das equipe ist übrigens unterwegs,kannst schon mal die Decals scharfmachen....


----------



## xtobix (7. März 2007)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> ... was heisst hier meinem Fotoalbum ? Die Bilder sind von mir (das zweite aus meinem Buch in meiner alten Küche aufgenommen...



*meins, meins, meins* haha    so ein kindergarten
fabian hatte am 30.11 das erste mal nach bildern gefragt... 
dann ist es schon traurig das ich nach 2 1/2 monaten *mein* fotoalbum, auf *meiner* festplatte, von *meinem* rechner durchsuche um hier die "zu unrecht gespeicherten bilder" zu zeigen.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. März 2007)

xtobix schrieb:


> *meins, meins, meins* haha    so ein kindergarten
> fabian hatte am 30.11 das erste mal nach bildern gefragt...
> dann ist es schon traurig das ich nach 2 1/2 monaten *mein* fotoalbum, auf *meiner* festplatte, von *meinem* rechner durchsuche um hier die "zu unrecht gespeicherten bilder" zu zeigen.



Aber Kinder, Ihr werdet Euch doch nicht streiten - mein Bac, Dein Bac, unser aller Bac


----------



## tga (11. März 2007)

Heya da passen doch meine beiden Oldies auch dazu  .
Ein 19" er und ein 21" er Altitude beide mit der Original Mag21 von RockShox und auch das übrige ist noch fast alles Original. Die Pferdchen stehen auch noch im fast täglichen Einsatz. 
http://www.mountainbikers.ch/images/RockyMountain/Altitude/SmallRMaltitude2.JPG

http://www.mountainbikers.ch/images/RockyMountain/Altitude/RMAltitudeGreenTotal1.jpg

www.mountainbikers.ch

*Wer später bremst ist länger schnell *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (12. März 2007)

...zur Abwechslung etwas neueres: 96er Vertex Ltd. mit neueren Teilen aufgebaut (XTR952, Marzocchi Marathon Race)
happy trails


----------



## olli (14. April 2007)

SEMI-SPONTAN-SCHNAPPER






Bis auf Gabelfarbe und Vorbau müßte es original sein.


----------



## olli (15. April 2007)




----------



## ch1988 (15. April 2007)

Gibts den Kindersitz nicht in der passenden Farbe zu den Decals ??


----------



## olli (15. April 2007)

ch1988 schrieb:


> Gibts den Kindersitz nicht in der passenden Farbe zu den Decals ??


Den Sitz habe ich (wirklich) passend hierzu gekauft, aber dann hat es mir mit seinen 3 Gängen einfach nicht mehr getaugt und ich habe das Rad zurück in die DDR geschickt:






21 Gänge, mit deutlich engerer Stufung als beim 3-Gang NEXUS-Bike dürfen es schon sein. Aber ich habe schon ein Auge auf ein "City-umgebautes" MTB geworfen, das mit dem RM war mal ein tTst - nur ohne Stütze und mit der Sitzpositon, ... naja, ... ist Mist,...


----------



## Scherge (17. April 2007)

Endlich fahrbereit!

Rocky Mountain Blizzard 1996 













Größe: 21" 

Gewicht: 12,86kg (hohlraumversiegelt)

Vom Serienzustand abweichende Teile sind:

- Answer Alumilite DH Lenker 
- Magura HS22 + Altek Bremshebel 
- Oury Griffe
- Race Face Kettenblätter schwarz
- Rock Shox Judy XC (nicht in Rahmenfarbe, sondern schwarz)
- Selle Italia Flite alpes
- Shimano Deore XT SL-M739 Schalthebel
- Syncros Stütze 425mm
- TWP Bremsbrücke RS Judy mit Aufnahme für Magura
- Wellgo Plattform-Pedalen

Bremsen, Lenker und Pedalen sind ein Zugeständnis an meine Fahrbedürfnisse!


Ich suche noch die Tauchrohre der Judy XC in der Originalrahmenfarbe und ebenfalls für die Gabel einen Englund Air Kit oder harte Stahlfedern (Fahrergewicht > 95kg). Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen...

Grüße,
Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2007)

Für ein so großes Rad ausgsprochen hübsch


----------



## RetroRocky (17. April 2007)

wirklich sehr schön geworden - mein Lieblingsblizzard


----------



## bighit_fsr (17. April 2007)

die originalkurbel war heller,
trotz allem: Respekt, gefällt mir gut!
bei mir liegt noch der gleiche/sellbe (?) Rahmen und wartet auf Aufarbeitung
die TWP müsste doch auch von mir sein, oder?
schon mal gefahren?
verdrehen sich die Bremsen bei Dir auch so in dem TWP-teil?
Sag mir mal welche Steuerrohrlänge Du brauchst, bzw ist ja eigentlich egal, ich hab nämlich zwei Originalgabeln für das Blizzard. Eine könnte ich vielleicht abgeben, mal schauen. bei Bedarf bitte melden!


----------



## Scherge (17. April 2007)

Freut mich, dass Euch das Rad gefällt  

Vom Fahrverhalten her ist das Rad super und auch kein bisschen "altbacken" (wie z.B. mein 93er Blizzard). Ebenfalls positiv ist, dass die Größe endlich mal wirklich richtig passt - ohne faule Kompromisse, auch wenn die Optik bei solch großen Rahmen natürlich immer etwas weniger schön und ausgeglichen ist, als dies z.B. bei einem 18" oder 19,5" Rahmen der Fall wäre. 
Das einzige was mich stört, ist die Judy XC, die ständig dazu neigt, durchzuschlagen (ich habe bei 95kg Körpergewicht Speedsprings Medium drin und die sind offensichtlich deutlich zu weich). Aufgrunddessen bin ich mit dem Bike bisher noch nicht ins Gelände gegangen. 
Auch die Dämpfungskartusche der Gabel ist nicht gerade der Bringer; die Gabel schnellt nach dem Einfedern förmlich zurück, anstatt, dass der Dämpfer das Ausfedern etwas reguliert. Ich habe schon daran gedacht, eine Manitou EFC einzubauen, weil die m.E. vom Dämpfungsverhalten her die bessere Gabel ist, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie mir auch von der Optik her im Blizzard gefallen würde. 

@ bighit fsr:

Ja, die TWP-Brücke ist die von Dir. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür! Was das Verdrehen anbelangt, so hält es sich nach meiner bisherigen Wahrnehmung noch im Rahmen; beim Bremsen verwindet sich die Bremsbrücke/ die Gabelholme etwa in dem Maße wie der Hinterbau (mit Brakebooster). 
Ich habe nur noch keine Idee, mit was für Schrauben ich die originalen Cantileversockelschrauben ersetzen soll, weil diese ja zum einen nun überflüssig sind und zum anderen im montierten Zustand die Nutzung des TWP-Schnellspanners verhindern. -Hast Du da Erfahrungen/ Erkenntnisse?

Zur Kurbel: Ich hab das Rad aus dritter Hand von Comandantereck und der hat es aus der Schweiz bekommen; ich glaube jedoch, dass es sich schon um den original in Serie verbauten Kurbelsatz handelt, denn er hat zum einen exakt die gleiche Farbe wie Steuersatz und Justierschraube des Vorbaus und zum anderen sehen die Farben im 96er RM-Katalog sehr ähnlich bzw. gleich aus.

Was die Originalgabel betrifft, so hab ich auf jeden Fall Interesse. Die Schaftlänge beträgt 25,5cm, aber das ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, viel bedeutsamer sind die Tauchrohre. Gib mir doch bitte Bescheid, was Du Dir da preislich so vorstellst und in welchem Zustand sich die Gabel befindet.

Grüße,
Philip


----------



## Rockinger (1. Mai 2007)

@Robo Beitrag 110

Grüss Dich

Wo hast du den Rahmen (das 93er Equipe) Pulvern lassen? Hat das mit Decals ohne weiteres geklappt?Will mein 97er Element Pulvern lassen im Rot Weiss Ahorn Team look von 1997 oder 1998.Da sich leider keine originalen Element TO 97 bzw 98 mehr finden lassen muss ich diesen Weg beschreiten.

Gruss Heiko


----------



## robo (2. Mai 2007)

@ Rockinger

Ich habe den Rahmen damals bei Rockenstein in Schleusingen pulvern lassen. Um die Decals hat sich Alex Rockenstein gekümmert, wobei ich an Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr noch Logos angebracht habe. 
Wie Du sicher gesehen hast, diente zwar das 96er Blizzard grob als Vorbild, aber mir es damals nicht wichtig eine möglichst originalgetreue Classic-Lackierung inkl. Decals zu bekommen. Mir hat einfach die Farbgebung gefallen und ich wollte etwas in der Art haben. Daher sind weder Farbe noch Decals 1:1 originalgetreu.

robo


----------



## Rockinger (2. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn es nicht 1:1 original ist ich finds Klasse.Decals habe ich hier im Forum bei "Bert Serotta" gefunden.Hoffe er kann sie machen habe auch schon jemanden zum Pulvern gefunden.Dann kanns nämlich naechste Woche losgehen...


----------



## Rockinger (3. Mai 2007)

Also die Decals sind bei Bert nicht zu bekommen.Wenn jemand das hier liest und weis wo es klappen könnte der kann mir ja mal schreiben.Vielleicht werde ich es auch lassen und mir den zerissenen Rahmen an die Wand hängen wie er jetzt ist.Habe gesehen dass Suzi Qs zu kaufen sind und zum fahren reichen die ja auch es muss ja nicht immer ein Fully sein.Womit ich nicht meine dass ein Element schlecht ist, aber Tatsache ist, die Rahmen sind nicht mehr zu bekommen:-(


----------



## zurkoe (3. Mai 2007)

Falscher Knopp!


----------



## modulorix (5. Mai 2007)

guten morgen,
seit kurzem bin ich mit meinem Rad soweit zufrieden, um es auch euren kritischen blicken auszusetzen...
was ich daran so schön finde, es knüpft eigentlich an den ersten beitrag dieses threads an, da ging es auch um ein weißes Nimbus. ich hoffe dass meine sattelstützenklemme noch länger stand hält...
da ich es nicht geschafft habe, bilder in annehmbares größe in guter qualität als jpeg einzustellen, hier nun ein paar pdf's...

gruß,
modulorix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (5. Mai 2007)

...das war ja meiner    

ist schön geworden!


Gruess Stef


----------



## modulorix (5. Mai 2007)

hallo Stefan,
ich wollte dir schon Bilder schicken, konnte aber deine emailadresse nirgens mehr auftreiben...
bin auch ganz stolz drauf.
suche jetzt verzweifelt noch einen schalthebel für das zweite kettenblatt was ich noch montieren möchte...einen gripshift attack in der alten anthrazit/schwarz optik...villeicht hast du ja noch was im regal liegen 
alles gute,
Rainer


----------



## Zauberer33 (6. Mai 2007)

SCHÖNES NIMBUS.............aber warum hast Du Dir nicht bei RetroRocky die alten nachgemachten Decals besorgt ???

Und der Syncrosvorbau muß auch noch weiß werden...................dann haut`s total....


----------



## spatzel (6. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute!
Muß leider mein Cirrus wieder hergeben..... falls Interesse,schicke ich gerne Bilder,Beschreibung findet ihr hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=110122119908&rd=1&rd=1
....und über Preise lässt sich ja reden...... 

bis dann
ciao


----------



## haural (31. Juli 2007)

Ich muss schon sagen, es gibt hier echt n paar Schmuckstücke. Noch ist meines nicht ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen aber ich poste mal mein 94er Blizzard und hoffe auf ein paar Ideen...bin hinsichtlich "classic bikes & parts" noch sehr unbelastet. 

Momentane Komponenten: Schaltung u Bremsen komplett XT, Kurbel LX, Sattel Flite, Stütze?...ist auf jeden Fall sehr leicht. Räder BikeTech? mit DT-Speichen. Laufräder? Ein Kleber mit BikeTech und DT-Swiss Spokes.

Brauche auf jeden Fall einen neuen etwas steileren Vorbau. Die momentane Sitzposition passt noch nicht ganz für länger Ausfahrten. Zudem würde ich dem Komfort zuliebe eine Gabel einbauen, besonders über Tips (nicht zu teure) hierzu würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## F-N-C (31. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Schönes Radl! So Stahlrahemn sind einfach zeitlos schön!
Aber ein paar sachen stimmen (noch?) nicht ganz 

- Mach mal den überflüssigen Speichenmagneten ab, genauso die Lampenhalterung... (Ich weiss, ich bin fies.)
- Ein Schloss? Naja, O.K., aber eigentlich lässt man ein so schönes Rad doch nicht unbeaufsichtigt, oder?
- Bitte, bitte, andere Schrauben hinten an den Bremsen! (Oder halt den Booster wieder dran, wenn's denn sein muss.)
- Die Bremsen sind devinitiv keine XT...
- Wenn Du schon den Vorbau tauscht: Bitte direkt den Canti Gegenhalter mit abontieren... (Oder doch lieber wieder Cantis?)
- Ich find den Satteschnellspanner eher nicht so schön. Aber das ist meine Meinung...
- Neuer Vorbau: Dann aber bitte wieder einen so schönen, schlanken aus Stahl, wie den aktuellen.
- Neue Gabel: Dürfte am besten was schlankes passen, wie eine gute alte Mag21 oder Marzocchi XC600/700. Letztere war zwar selten ein langes Leben beschieden (Dichtungen/Buchsen fertig, weil Standrohre/Überlappung viel zu kurz), aber sie waren sooo schöööön... 

Aber trotzdem, echt ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## argh (1. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

zuerst wollte ich den Classic-Bereich mal hochleben lassen- die Tips sind super, im Basar bekommt man fast Alles; schnell, zuverlässig und v.a. von größtenteils sympathischen Typen. Also:  

Und nun isses fertig, zwar ohne Decals, aber die original-rosafarbenen passen aufgrund der fehlfarbenen Gabel nicht wirklich. Egal... blabla, hier:







Und es fährt sich sooo super...


----------



## stratege-0815 (1. August 2007)

Hi, wie hast du den Rahmen behandelt das er wierder so schön "Natur" aussieht und doch nicht polliert , spiegelnd glänzt?
Gruß
Jan


----------



## argh (1. August 2007)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Hi, wie hast du den Rahmen behandelt das er wierder so schön "Natur" aussieht und doch nicht polliert , spiegelnd glänzt?
> Gruß
> Jan



Hallo Jan! Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich ihn stundenlang mit Topfreinigern abgerieben... Das Ergebnis ist wirklich (überraschend) gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (1. August 2007)

Danke mal für die Hinweise...und das Lob natürlich, so radikal werde ich bei den Änderungen aber nicht sein können...will das Radl ja im täglichen Leben nutzen 

-Speichenmagnet kommt wahrscheinlich weg, je nachdem ob ich nochn Tacho montier. Das Radl soll ja net nur rumstehen.
-Schloss brauch ich, selbst wenns beaufsichtigt ist
-Mit den Schrauben geb ich dir Recht, muss ich noch passende finden
-An den Hebeln steht auf jeden Fall was von Servo Wave, aber keine Gruppe
-Keine Cantis, Gegenhalter wird dann gegen Spacer getauscht, momentan aber noch notwendig
-Sattelspanner find ich eigentlich ganz cool...zumindest bis ichn besseren seh
-Vorbau denke ich an etwas in Richtung Syncros 


F-N-C schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> - Mach mal den überflüssigen Speichenmagneten ab, genauso die Lampenhalterung... (Ich weiss, ich bin fies.)
> - Ein Schloss? Naja, O.K., aber eigentlich lässt man ein so schönes Rad doch nicht unbeaufsichtigt, oder?
> ...


----------



## TobiasAlt (20. August 2007)

suche suzi q, sowas noch zu bekommen ?


----------



## RetroRocky (20. August 2007)

na klar...

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/6852Suzie_Q_.JPG

gruss Retrorocky


----------



## TobiasAlt (20. August 2007)

danke n1 !

zum kaufen gibts keins ?


----------



## RetroRocky (20. August 2007)

doch, hin und wieder taucht mit viel Glück noch mal eins auf... ich hatte mal zwei eins davon ging über Ebay zum T-age, weiss aber nicht ob er es noch hat...


----------



## nordstadt (20. August 2007)

Ich glaub das von T-Age liegt jetzt bei chentao... 

Krischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratege-0815 (14. November 2007)

So, hier mal mein neuestes Projekt. 1992er Rocky Mountain Experience, z.Zt. nur zusammengeschraubt (nicht aufgebaut) aus Resten. XTR m900 STI, Deore DX Bremsen & Umwerfer, Deore Schaltwerk. NoName Vorbau aus einer von Ollis Restekisten, sowie den Rädern von meinem RM Thin Air. Deore LX Kurbel mit Tune Innenlager. Kalloy Stütze. Tange Gabel vom RM Stratos













Ziel:
- komplette XTR 900 Gruppe 
- Syncros: Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze
- Gabel: evtl. Syncros oder Tange super Big Fork
- teilweise neue Decals


----------



## roesli (14. November 2007)

Seh ich an dem Rad eine Weber-Kupplung?

Geht die auch als Rest durch?


----------



## stratege-0815 (15. November 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Seh ich an dem Rad eine Weber-Kupplung?
> 
> Geht die auch als Rest durch?



Sehr richtig erkannt - es gibt keine bessere !

<OT>

Hier ist mal ein bischen Zeit und Platz um OT zu werden. Eigentlich ist ja die Weber-Kupplung das einzig bestimmende und das ganze Rad drum herum ist "der Rest". Der Rest von dem MTB faszinierten Jungen von damals .....   




Aber ich will heute kein Jugendlicher mehr sein. Eine Familie zu haben und Geld zu verdienen macht auch Spaß. Und wenn man dann auch noch ein altes Hobby wiederentdeckt und merkt das heute die Träume von damals erschwinglich sind fahre ich meine Klassiker auch gerne mit Kinderanhänger aus...  

</OT>

So, nun will ich hier aber mal wieder ein paar alte Rockys sehen. (Ich kann keine mehr bieten)


----------



## fritzn (17. November 2007)

Geiles Rad, sieht fast aus wie mein Rahmen, den ich hier mal verkauft hatte 

Und geile Schuhe auf dem Classic Bild. Waren optimal zum biken, die Adidas Adventure. Wenns die noch gäbe....


----------



## tuxblizzard (24. November 2007)

Ich habe da auch mal ne Frage an die Kenner:
Aus welchem Jahr ist dieses Equipe (angehängtes Bild), das ich vor einigen Monaten NOS bei ebay ersteigerte? Ich denke es müsste Baujahr 1991 sein. Dafür habe ich aber keinen Katalog, daher weiss ich es nicht genau. Hat denn jemand noch einen 1991er und 1992er Katalog und kann die Equipes mal einscannen?

Die Laufräder habe ich gewechselt, weil ich die original verbauten Wolbers für ein anderes Projekt brauche...


----------



## cdeger (24. November 2007)

Das sollte tatsächlich ein 92er Equipe sein - die Farbe heißt im Katalog "jadegreen".


derscannerbleibtaus


----------



## tuxblizzard (25. November 2007)

Aha o.k. ich hatte 91 getippt. Spuckt Dein Katalog auch den ehemaligen Originalpreis aus? Ich habe komplett vollständig NOS 300 Euronen hingelegt. Das fand ich fair.


----------



## DasletzteRaven (27. November 2007)

Sodelle ... es ist (fast) geschafft. Ich weis, die Pedalen sind nicht zu entschudligen ... aber ich wollt/will den Bock einfach fahren. Und da ich noch keine passenden schwarzen zur Hand habe, mussten halt die hier herhalten ^^.
Hoffe es gefällt wenigstens ein bischen ... die passende nightstorm Stütze hab ich leider noch nicht ... kenne aber jemanden in den USA. Und den werd ich jetzt ständig mit Anfragen nerven ^^. Das blizzard fährt sich übrigens wie ein junger Gott ... das bike wird regelmäßig bewegt uuund wie das unterste Bild zeigt auch seiner bestimmung zugeführt.

And here we go!


































... mit schwarzen Clickies würd ich mich dann mit dem bike für das bike-of-the-month "bewerben" 

Achso, den passenden brakebooster gibts auch, leider passt der jedoch nicht ans Rocky .


----------



## DasletzteRaven (27. November 2007)

... seid bitte gnädig!


----------



## zingel (27. November 2007)

jetzt noch Skinwall-MTB-Reifen und einen passenden Sattel 

...und das CNC-Zeugs gefällt sogar mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (28. November 2007)

Unkonventionell aber geil  

Aber ich steh ja auf so Augenkrebs wie man hier sehen konnte:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=165331&highlight=augenkrebs

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166549&highlight=augenkrebs

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=208052

Nur den Sattel und die Pedalen mach weg...


----------



## Miracoolx (17. Januar 2008)

*Das ist mein Rochky Mountain Altitude*


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2008)

... übrigens:

wir sind hier weder blind noch taub 

ciao
flo


----------



## Nikki77 (17. Januar 2008)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> *Das ist mein Rochky Mountain Altitude*



So groß und trotzdem falsch geschrieben. Das Bild ist so winzig, dass
ich mit der Nase schon am Bilschirm klebe!


----------



## andy2 (17. Januar 2008)

und wenn man schreit dann bitte richtig geschrien;-)


----------



## sebse (17. Januar 2008)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> *Das ist mein Rochky Mountain Altitude*



brum brum


----------



## HoHo (18. Januar 2008)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> *Das ist mein Rochky Mountain Altitude*



Und wo hast du das Bild aufgenommen ???  hast du noch mehr Bilder von der Stelle ???

Wenn nicht kann ich dir ein paar (sogar in anständiger Größe) senden.

HoHo


Edith sagt, hier hab ich mal nen Link        http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=48533&highlight=rocky+altitude für dich.


----------



## odelay (18. Januar 2008)




----------



## ronmen (10. Februar 2008)

Hier mein Rocky Mountain Hammer '94er
seit nun knapp 2jahren wollte ich es mal reinstellen -
leciht beschmutzt vom letzten ausritt, da man einfach nicht mehr von dem teil runter will, wenn man einmal draufsitzt, denn mein hammer geht ab wie die katze eines gewissen herrn schmidts  komme was wolle
mein erstes Projekt in seiner 3. entwicklungsstufe
tataaaa









gewicht: 10,5kg
aufbau: custom overkill 

frame:RM Hammer 94er schwarz glaenzend (bei starker sonneneinstrahlung leichter glitzereffect zu entdecken) - infos?
fork:Rock Shox Mag21 (ich bin mit anderem neuen kram aufgewachsen jedoch einfach nur begeistert)
headset: Chris King NoThreadSet 1 1/8
crank arm/chain rings: cook bros. racing/TA KB 3fach (eigenhaendig restauriert)
seat post: syncros hardcore
saddle: flite ti
stem: RaceFace Aermet Ex stem
bar: RaceFace AirAlloy
brake levers: avid ultimate
brakes: Shimano XTR BR-M900
shifters: shimano xt 732 daumies weil es keine 737 entkapselt gibt 
derailleurs: shimano xt 737
reewheel: shimano xt 737 11-28
chain: shimano hg 91
bottom bracket: tune AC37 komplett rot  
pedals: CrankBrothers Eggbeater Ti
hubs: tune MIG/MAG
spokes:dt swiss revos 1,8-1,6-1,8 2fach/2,3fach
rims: mavic x517/x618(weil die 517 so gerne anreisst)
tires: Tioga Psycho K 2.1"


man ist ja selbstkritisch -
-natuerlich gehoeren an einen canadier rf cranks und headset - aber king muss  und in die dogbones habe ich mich einfach verliebt 
-wenn ich nicht rigoroser verfechter von originallack waere, haette es schon laengst, neuen lack - und vor allem seine hammer decals (warum auch immer der vorbesitzer die abrupfen musste..) -
leider harmonieren berts decals nicht mit den meinigigen ^
-In das Shimano Gruppenwirrwarr ist noch ein wenig ordnung reinzubringen, was sich als schwierig herausgestellt hat:
  x da es bei mir nicht nur zum anschauen steht, muss einfach 8fach ran -
  x XTR ist nicht!
  x 732 schaltwerk gefaellt nicht obwohl 8fach schaltbar
  x 737 shifter gibt es nicht entkapselt (versuch endete in einem 
    kleinteilekrieg einer sti)
Die 732 daumies schalten noch, da nos, einwandfrei 8fach - und sehen einfach nur phantastisch aus
-bremsen waren ein aufbaufehlgriff 
- zu den tune naben sag ich mal nichts  und das innenlager ist einfach nur mein traum, genauso wie es die pedalen waren 

dank euch fuers zuhoeren.
gruesse der ronmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (11. Februar 2008)

Schöne Kiste ronmen . Mit den tune-Teilen kann ich leben - so auffällig sind die ja nicht.


----------



## raceface2003 (11. Februar 2008)

Das ist mein baby, Rocky Mountain Slayer 70, Modell 2005. Der Hammer! Halt ein Rocky, da muss man nicht mehr sagen...

http://www.frorider-hbg.de/


----------



## Nihil Baxter (11. Februar 2008)

raceface2003 schrieb:


> Das ist mein baby, Rocky Mountain Slayer 70, Modell 2005. Der Hammer! Halt ein Rocky, da muss man nicht mehr sagen...
> 
> http://www.frorider-hbg.de/



Wahnsinn, ein wahres Classic-Bike! Und das schon nach 3 Jahren 

@ronmen: Die Lackierung am 94er Hammer nannte sich blackberry. Habe auch ein 94er, aber mittlerweile weiß gepulvert, da der Originallack fertig war.


----------



## andy1 (11. Februar 2008)

also Neukram muss hier wirklich nicht rein 
ich zähle dazu fast alles ab 98/99...

Hier mal was ganz altes, ich wiess nicht wirklich viel darüber, vielleicht jemand von euch.
Es hat mir halt gefallen und es musste halt gerettet werden, darum hab ich es mal gekauft, mein erstes Rocky 
Ich nehme schon stark an dass es "Echt" ist, momentan ist es aber absolut falsch bestückt, zudem sind Bremshebel elendig gekürzt worden.
Es ist sicher kein Highend-Rocky, eines aus den Anfängen mit ehemals mittelprächtiger Ausstattung.

Hier, ein "Rocky Mountain Transpo..." !? 
geschätzt aus Mitte der 80er

Wenn jemand Infos darüber hat - nur raus damit


----------



## andy2 (11. Februar 2008)

du hast den made in taiwan oder japan aufkleber vergessen abzulichten


----------



## andy1 (11. Februar 2008)

ja, made in japan, was nichts schlechtes heissen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> also Neukram muss hier wirklich nicht rein
> ich zähle dazu fast alles ab 98/99...
> 
> Hier mal was ganz altes, ich wiess nicht wirklich viel darüber, vielleicht jemand von euch.
> ...


 
Naja, für den Kurs kannst nicht meckern... und die Deer Head passt da schon noch ran oder...?  

:kotz: gerade, da ein mittelschweres erziehungsgespräch mich die auktion hat vergessen lassen... (nicht das rocky)... 

pn mal mini.tom der hat glaub ich auch so eines...


----------



## RetroRocky (12. Februar 2008)

war auch mal meins, siehe hier:

http://www.retrorocky.de/40564.html

hab´s aber an den Rüsselsheimer verkauft,
da es mir nicht mehr gefiel, übrigens für einen ähnlichen Preis
für den du es heute ersteigert hast.


----------



## Tolpan76 (12. Februar 2008)

Dann will ich meins auch mal hier posten  





Ist ein 95'er Vertex t.o.

Grüße
Christian

PS: Ja ich weiß ... die Reifen gehören da nicht dran


----------



## Deleted 76843 (12. Februar 2008)

Reifen gehen schon okey wenn das Rad gefahren wird. Ein Tread nebendran ist ja gezeigt was passieren kann mit alten Reifen..

Finde es einen sehr speziellen aber stimmigen Aufbau. Mir persöndlich gefällt es sehr gut. Vorallem die Kurbel die die Farbe des Rahmens wieder aufnimmt finde ich sehr geil =)

Mfg


----------



## andy1 (12. Februar 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> war auch mal meins, siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.retrorocky.de/40564.html
> 
> ...



sehr interessant, ja, so genau weiss ich auch noch nicht ob es was für mich ist.
Ich nehme an der ganze Zustand war dann schon so incl abgesägter Bremsgriffe ?
Ich werde es mal abholen und schauen was ich daraus machen kann.
Finish möchte ich so original lassen - nur manche Teile gehen gar nicht.
Mal schauen wie es sich fährt.
Dann hätte ich ausser dem noch das Technobull und ein altes Giant bis 1985 sowie  2 alte Rahmen.
Interessant wäre mal ein Rad mit zusammengewürfelten Teilen zu haben/bauen bevor es MTB-Komplettgruppen gab.


----------



## zingel (12. Februar 2008)

*ist ein 87er Billig-Tourenrocky.* ...hübsch ist's aber trotzdem.


----------



## RetroRocky (12. Februar 2008)

und es fährt sich auch wie es aussieht - abenteuerlich und etwas klunkerlike...


----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *ist ein 87er Billig-Tourenrocky.* ...hübsch ist's aber trotzdem.



ein 87er... hätte es fast schon älter geschätzt.
Aber hab mir schon gedacht dass diese Bremsgriffe und AT50Cantis original sein müssen, waren später bei vielen günstigen Kettler-MTB´s verbaut.
Den Rest hat es wohl der Quali wegen dahingerafft oder wurden wegen der schlechten Bedienbarkeit getauscht.
Mein altes Dawes hat ungefähr die gleiche Geo was nicht verhindert hat dass es extrem im Gelände genutzt wurde/wird.

Hätte ja mal gern gesehen was der 87er Katalog noch so hergibt  
@ zingel: danke für diese Info schonmal, da findet man ja sonst so gut wie nichts.

Mal schaun obs Rad bleibt (meistens) oder wieder gehen muss...


----------



## zingel (13. Februar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Hätte ja mal gern gesehen was der 87er Katalog noch so hergibt
> @ zingel: danke für diese Info schonmal, da findet man ja sonst so gut wie nichts.


...ich auch! den Rest hab ich leider auch noch nicht. (Hatte auch Interesse am Transpo und mich informiert.)


----------



## RetroRocky (13. Februar 2008)

Hätte ja mal gern gesehen was der 87er Katalog noch so hergibt 


RM-Kataloge vor 88/89 sind mir definitiv keine bekannt, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (13. Februar 2008)

hier mal ein Bildchen von meinen neuen alten Schätzchen:





Rocky Mountain Blizzard 1990 in absoluter Originalausstattung


----------



## Koe (13. Februar 2008)

glückwunsch zum blizzard, das teil sieht ja traumhaft aus.



gruß stefan


----------



## andy2 (13. Februar 2008)

naja flite war keiner drauf und ne syncros war auch keine verbaut


----------



## RetroRocky (13. Februar 2008)

besserwisser, diesmal liegst du voll daneben,

natürlich war eine Powerlite verbaut...

schau mal in mtb-kataloge, bevor du wieder meckerst:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Rocky_Mountain/1990.pdf


----------



## andy2 (13. Februar 2008)

ich rede von der stuetze nicht der gabel das war eine kalloy und ich liege selten daneben


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2008)

autsch!


----------



## andy2 (14. Februar 2008)

nicht das ich das upgrade nicht passend finde. aber dann sind die grossspurigen aussagen absolute originalausstattung fehl am platz absolut ist wie wir seit einstein wissen eh immer relativ


----------



## bert serotta (14. Februar 2008)

=))
=))


----------



## RetroRocky (14. Februar 2008)

... du bist wirklich ein armer Wicht,  Bert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (14. Februar 2008)

die felgen könntest du noch ausrichten... bevors jemand mit "negativem" touch sagt. ist ja aber dein radl!


----------



## bert serotta (14. Februar 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> ... du bist wirklich ein armer Wicht,  Bert.



wie Andy schon schrieb: "alles relativ"


----------



## theofil11 (14. Februar 2008)

und wenn wir schon beim akribischen auseinanderbauen sind...

rote Ritchey WCS Klötze? 


ts ts ts


----------



## andy2 (14. Februar 2008)

so kleinlich will man ja gar nicht sein aber bitte die crankcaps fehlen und barends hatte es auch kein


----------



## chowi (14. Februar 2008)

Ihr Säcke, 
nun sagt ihm schon, das es ein schöner Aufbau geworden ist...
Gruß chowi


----------



## Centi (14. Februar 2008)

*Schööööööööööner Aufbau!* 

Aber die hässlichen Hörnchen sollten weg!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel (14. Februar 2008)

Waren die Aussenhüllen original auch so lang?


----------



## bert serotta (14. Februar 2008)

also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, ich finde das Blizzard wirklich traumhaft schön, da gibts mal gar nichts zu meckern! Basta!

Aber jetzt noch eine Frage an die Rocky-Insider: Von wann bis wann hat Rocky Mountain bei den Blizzard Originalaufbauten nur halbe Rocky-Logos ans Sitzrohr geklebt?
Müßte das dringend wissen, weil ich gerade eine Anfrage bezüglich Decals von einem gewissen Herrn Bayson Grain aus Canada erhalten habe.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## rasaldul (14. Februar 2008)

bert serotta schrieb:


> Müßte das dringend wissen, weil ich gerade eine Anfrage bezüglich Decals von einem gewissen Herrn Bayson Grain aus Canada erhalten habe.
> 
> Gruß,
> Bert



meinst wohl eher grayson bain. der schaut erstmal was du alles liefern kannst und dann tritt er dir in den allerwertesten weil du sein copyright verletzt


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

klassisch ist nur der Rahmen, der Rest unterliegt dem Diktat der Moderne, da bis vor kurzem noch in vollem Einsatz (mußte leider einem Serotta weichen)...











Gruß Thorsten


----------



## bert serotta (15. Februar 2008)

rasaldul schrieb:


> meinst wohl eher grayson bain. der schaut erstmal was du alles liefern kannst und dann tritt er dir in den allerwertesten weil du sein copyright verletzt



und ich dachte noch "der Name kommt mir doch bekannt vor..."


----------



## bert serotta (15. Februar 2008)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> klassisch ist nur der Rahmen, der Rest unterliegt dem Diktat der Moderne, da bis vor kurzem noch in vollem Einsatz



Ein TiBolt wird immer modern bleiben  

Nein ehrlich, ich finde es nicht soo schlecht. Vor allem wenn es ständig gefahren wird (wie meins ja auch) und man nicht den Anspruch hat es in "absoluter Originalausstattung" zu fahren.

Ich schätze allerdings die Gabel fährt sich nicht sonderlich dolle, wegen der extremen Geometrieänderung. Zumindest sind das meine Erfahrungen mit einer TiBolt/SiD Kombi.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## RetroRocky (15. Februar 2008)

ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung - ich finde es auch nicht soo schlecht...

besonders die roten Züge und die goldigen Teile kommen recht gut rüber,

es muß auch bei mir nicht immer in "absoluter Originalausstattung" sein,

besonders dann nicht, wenn man damit noch fahren will...


----------



## RetroRocky (24. Februar 2008)

nachdem ich heute bei schönem Wetter mal ne´Tour mit meinem neuesten und gleichzeitig ältesten Schätzchen gemacht habe, wollte ich euch ein Foto nicht vorenthalten:





1988er Rocky Mountain Avalanche, Rahmen # 0416


----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. Februar 2008)

schönes Rad, einzig die Farbe sagt mir nicht so zu..


----------



## RetroRocky (26. Februar 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> schönes Rad, einzig die Farbe sagt mir nicht so zu..



... ist noch der erste Lack und die Farbe heisst "Bright magenta Royalblue":























und verläuft am Sitzrohr entlang von pink nach blau (Fading) sowas kann man mit Pulver heute so nicht mehr hinbekommen, nur mit Naßlack.

Ist übrigens die originalfarbe wie im 1988er Katalog abgebildet. Es gab´aber auch ein gelb/blaues Modell, aber nur in Kanada vertrieben,

habe die Bilder von einem Kanadier, der sich Aufgrund meiner Homepage  www.retrorocky.de   bei mir gemeldet und mir die Bilder von seinem Bike geschickt hat:








es gab´aber auch noch ein ganz blaues Modell:

































Retrorocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (26. Februar 2008)

Sicher dass das blaue ein Avalanche ist? Warum hat es Wishbone und die anderen nicht?

Ich finde die Farbe ok, kann allerdings mit den Rockies vor '90 wenig anfangen. War einfach vor meiner Zeit.

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## RetroRocky (26. Februar 2008)

[QUOTE=bert Sicher dass das blaue ein Avalanche ist?    Warum hat es Wishbone und die anderen nicht?

... das habe ich mich allerdings auch schon gefragt, soll lt. Kanadier eines sein - sieht aber eher wie ein etwas späteres Blizzard, Altitude etc. eben mit Wishbone aus...


----------



## icebaer (22. April 2008)

moin moin,

mal ne kurze frage, wie erkenn ich, respektive kann ich unterscheiden zwischen einem Experience und einem Cirrus Rahmen? 
Weil ich hab da son schönes Rocky aber leider wurde der Rahmen nach seinem Direktimport aus USA Pulverbeschichtet.
Werd mal im Laufe der Woche nen Bild machen, damit ich mich in die Galerie einreihen kann. 
Vorab Info über Erkennungsmerkmale wären schön 

Gruß icebaer


----------



## stratege-0815 (22. April 2008)

Cirrus , hat hinter dem Sitzrohr eine Querverstrebung in Form eines Aluröhrchens

Experience , hat hinter dem Sitzrohr eine Querverstrebung in Form eines gebogenen Alublechs

Dann sind noch die Geometrien untershciedlich, aber das kann man mit dem bloßen Auge vmtl. nicht erkennen.


(Ist es das blaue, das vorigen Sommer auf Ebay war? Oder ein gelbes, das vor 11/2 Jahren auf Ebay war?)

Gruß
Jan


----------



## icebaer (22. April 2008)

Hi Jan, 

danke für die Schnelle Antwort, na ja Sommer?? ich weiß nicht, es war knapp Oktober aber ja es ist blau und so schlecht find ich die Farbe nicht. In Verbindung mit der 910 XTR und der 900 Kurbel in Purple und der purple Highlightnaben einfach nur schön.

warum??

Anhand deiner Beschreibung isses nen Cirrus 

Gruß bernd


----------



## tga (28. April 2008)

Mein bescheidener Beitrag von 1993
http://www.mountainbikers.ch/images/RockyMountain/Altitude/RMAltitudeGreenTotal1.jpg

http://www.mountainbikers.ch/images/RockyMountain/Altitude/SmallRMaltitude2.JPG


----------



## bsg (29. April 2008)

@tga: Boah - das erste gehört in den Fertigmacher ...


----------



## Filosofem (29. April 2008)

das zweite auch. "rotzmaxe" an diesem rahmen... riesige glitzerlogos, dicke schwarze speichen -> uargh!


----------



## bighit_fsr (3. Mai 2008)

war alles schon mal im Forum, teils im Fertigmacher, teils weil ich stolz auf die Teile bin (bin ich ja auf alle, aber...)
Zwecks unseres Umzugs demnächst, wurden alle mal wieder ein wenig entstaubt. So könnten sie denn in der Not auch mal im Wohnzimmer übernachten (Meine Frau würde mich töten!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. Mai 2008)

Das rote 96er Jubiläums Vertex hab ich auch  Fährt sich absoulut hammer. Was hat deines denn am Oberohr? (schwarzes Band?)

Mfg


----------



## bighit_fsr (4. Mai 2008)

wie alle meine Räder, die Maguras haben, ist auch dort eine schwarze Banderole Gaffa-Tape (Panzertape) drauf, auf die noch mit einem oder zwei Kabelbindern die Magura-Leitung fixiert wird

some call it unsauber, ich nenns praktisch!


----------



## RetroRocky (16. Mai 2008)

habe nun endlich die Restauration meines 91er Altitude abgeschlossen, Zustandsnote: 1-2 
hat halt etwas gedauert und viel Zeit und Geld gekostet, wie das halt bei einem richtigen Oldtimer so ist,
aber seht selbst das Ergebnis, ich finde es hat sich gelohnt:





weitere Foto´s in meinem Album > Galerie

PS.: Habe noch einige Foto´s zur Historie eingestellt: 
Vorher:







nachher: 







viele Grüsse und ein sonniges WE !

Retrorocky


----------



## Deleted 76843 (16. Mai 2008)

Ohne Worte! Super!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (16. Mai 2008)

Absolut überzeugend, super!!!!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2008)

Von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (16. Mai 2008)

Bei gelb-roten Rockys werde ich immer schwach...
Toll!


----------



## Ben Sarotti (18. Mai 2008)

Genial, ist der Rahmen neu lackiert? 
Ich bin zur Zeit dabei ein 92er Altitude wieder aufzubauen und bräuchte dazu noch die genauen Farbcodes, könnte mir in dieser Runde evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?
Grüße an die Rocky-Fraktion !


----------



## RetroRocky (18. Mai 2008)

ja, ist neu lackiert worden, die Farbcodes sind für gelb RAL 1023 und für das rot RAL 3001

Grüsse Retrorocky


----------



## onza98 (18. Mai 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> ja, ist neu lackiert worden, die Farbcodes sind für gelb RAL 1023 und für das rot RAL 3001
> 
> Grüsse Retrorocky



Handmade by Retrorocky...oder machen lassen? Woher bekommt denn die Decals? 
Sehr schön geworden
Wie fährt es sich?

MFG


----------



## v8mercedes (18. Mai 2008)

wunderschön   

so muss ein rocky mountain aussehen


----------



## RetroRocky (18. Mai 2008)

danke für die Blumen; ja ich habe hier wirklich fast alles selbst gemacht
und nur mit wiederaufgearbeiteten Originalteilen - Innenlager, Steuersatz,
Powerlite alles auch selbst aus und nach dem lackieren (Götz in Fellbach)
auch wieder zusammengebaut... die Decals hat mir ein Freund (nicht Bert Serotta)
gemacht und die sind einfach perfekt geworden, so wie das ganze Bike.





viele Grüsse

Retrorocky

PS.: Auch Andy2 dürfte da nichts mehr zum meckern finden


----------



## matzeberlin (18. Mai 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


>



pornöööös...  

schwingschwing


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Mai 2008)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## ronmen (19. Mai 2008)

Auf jeden Fall sauschön.
Aber mal ehrlich: Restauration hin oder her. ist ja nicht allzu schwer, "ein radl nach katalog nachzubauen" -
Geduld vorm rechner + Vitamin B - fertig is der "lack" 

ergo 
- sicherlich ist es auch schön, seinen eigenen Aufbaustil, abseits der Kataloge zu finden (nur so in den Raum geworfen)

nichts desto trotz ist das ergebnis 

ps: warum konnten berts repros an deinem altitude keine verwendung finden?

vg

ronmen


----------



## zingel (19. Mai 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> PS.: Auch Andy2 dürfte da nichts mehr zum meckern finden


ich würd's nicht als meckern bezeichnen. Er hatte nur eine Falschaussage berichtigt. Aber das sollte ja längst vom Tisch sein.


zum Bike: *sehr schön geworden! ein perfekter Aufbau *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Bontrager (19. Mai 2008)

Hatte ich auch meinen Teil zur Fertigstellung beigetragen???? Vorderer oder hinterer Reifen vielleicht?
Schönes Stück geworden


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Juli 2008)

Meines:

















Das errste Bild zeigt das Rad im eher klassischen Aufbau mit den originalen Sun Felgen. (nein die Pedale wurden so nicht gefahren). Auf den anderen Bildern ist das Rad im aktuellen Stadion zu sehen. Ich hoffe ihr entschuldigt den LRS, die Pedale, die Bremsen, die Shifter und den Sattel. Aber das Rad wird im Training richtig bewegt und desshalb mussten einige Teile der funktionalität weichen.. Ich hoffe es gefällt trozdem.

Mfg


----------



## euphras (11. Juli 2008)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> ...die Decals hat mir ein Freund (nicht Bert Serotta)
> gemacht und die sind einfach perfekt geworden, so wie das ganze Bike.
> 
> 
> ...


  

Der reine Wahnsinn!! Alte Rockys sind mit die schönsten MTBs.

Sind die decals auf den Logic-Kurbeln auch erneuert worden?


----------



## Stahlpabst (11. Juli 2008)

*Das ist meins:*



*Einige werden über die Gabel meckern, aber ich mag sie leiden.*


----------



## euphras (11. Juli 2008)

Stahlpabst schrieb:


> Einige werden über die Gabel meckern, aber ich mag sie leiden.



Bei AMP Gabeln hätte ich viel zu viel Angst, daß die mal unangemeldet unter mir zusammenbricht.


----------



## harzkristall (11. Juli 2008)

1993 TI Bolt 19.5"


----------



## insanerider (12. Juli 2008)

93er Stratos, der Aufbau steht noch nicht und eigentlich wollte ich es abgeben, aber heute bei der ersten Probefahrt (ohne Sattel) musste ich feststellen, dass es die totale Rennfeile ist...also mal sehen...egal hier der Zwischenstand (und ja, ich weiß, dass V-Brakes montiert sind)


----------



## insanerider (12. Juli 2008)

und fertig..mal abgesehen von den griffen..da sollte was blaues ran...und die reifen muss ich mal tauschen....fährt sich gestreckt und schnell


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Juli 2008)

SORRY, falscher Thread !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (12. Juli 2008)

harzkristall schrieb:


> 1993 TI Bolt 19.5"







Toller Aufbau! Irgendwie...

Die Spacer, was hast du dir dabei gedacht?

Und noch was: Ich will die Gabelbrücke!!!!!  Ist das eine AC?


----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2008)

*das TiBolt ist der Hammer! *die Spacer sehen irgendwie aud wie die Weltmeisterstreifen - cool!

die Brücke würd ich ohne Zögern an Theofil verkaufen. Meiner Meinung nach das hässlichste Teil am Bike.


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2008)

Spacer raus, King statt Syncros Steuersatz (oder ganz originalgetreu einen schwarzen Race Face rein), eine schwarze Gabelbrücke drauf und dann noch das Logo von den Kettenblättern kratzen - dann kommen wir nahe an die Perfektion.


----------



## harzkristall (13. Juli 2008)

gabelbrücke ist ne paul und bleibt dran, das mavic logo wird auch nicht vom
kettenblatt gekratzt aber sonst vielen dank für die netten kommentare.
lg
uli


----------



## ronmen (13. Juli 2008)

@uli -
ist dies das exemplar, was vor einigen monaten von t-max hier verkauft wurde - rueber nach GB ging und dort bei retrobike wieder aufgelöst wurde (erkennungsmerkmal güldene klemme)?

vg

ronmen


----------



## harzkristall (13. Juli 2008)

stimmt, der rahmen ist von jez von retrobike.uk, der wiederum hat den rahmen im märz im deutschen ebay gesteigert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronmen (13. Juli 2008)

harzkristall schrieb:


> stimmt, der rahmen ist von jez von retrobike.uk, der wiederum hat den rahmen im märz im deutschen ebay gesteigert....



manmanman, welch riesenreise für so einen "alten opa" 

frohes schaffen, ronmen


----------



## icebaer (14. Juli 2008)

moin moin,
mal so nebenbei, wo finde ich an nem RM Cirrus die Rahmennummer? Normalerweise doch am Tretlagergehäuse oder? 

Danke schon mal 

Gruß icebaer


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juli 2008)

Am Ausfallende....


----------



## icebaer (14. Juli 2008)

merci 
ich wußte ich hatte den schon das ein oder andere Mal gesehen... aber gestern isses mir wieder nicht mehr eingefallen.

also danke nochmal


----------



## Jupke (14. September 2008)

Neues Project


----------



## zingel (6. November 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Hätte ja mal gern gesehen was der 87er Katalog noch so hergibt
> @ zingel: danke für diese Info schonmal, da findet man ja sonst so gut wie nichts.



*Biddeschöön...*
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=39609


----------



## ronmen (7. November 2008)

Jupke schrieb:


> Neues Project



aaah - das radl kenn ich doch noch: war vor einigen monâten auf dem großen E.  - ging fuern appl und ein ei raus  - leider recht klein gewesen und ein 3. tibolt brauch kein mensch 

vlg

ronmen


----------



## cschrahe (6. Dezember 2008)

Jupke schrieb:


> Neues Project



Hallo, Jupke,

wie siehts aus mit dem Projekt? Fortschritte? 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Jupke (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

@ronmen: Richtig. Ebay, lucky shot, bullseye 

@Christof: Muss leider den gleichen weg wie Ronmen. Rahmen richtig sauber machen und polieren bei zu wenig Freizeit  (Ziel :irgendwann naechtes Jahr).

Leider noch nicht in der lage neue Foto's zu posten, Geduld bitte.

Gr,
Ben


----------



## ronmen (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn hier auf Seite 20 schon so viele TiBOLTs herumschlummern, darf meines natuerlich nicht fehlen 


















_Rocky Mountain TiBOLT 1993

Ich hab was von 8, direkt ueber bike action 1993 bis 1995
importierten, TiBOLTs gehört.

ridden by the best 

hidden from the rest 

Nachdem ich den Testbericht in der BSN verschlungen habe, war klar, dass dieses exklusive Ross in den Stall muss. Ein Schicksalsschlag, dass ich den Rahmen sogar noch mit Rechnung bekommen habe. Und das beste an der Odyssey ist, dass nicht an die Wand getackert wird  so ein konstruktives und optisches Meisterstueck will einfach durch den Dreck gezogen werden, das flüstert es einem, sobald man es tritt. Wenn man dann erst einmal die richtige Rahmengröße erwischt hat, sich einen keinen "Folterrohr" Vorbau mit 150 mm draufschnallt, sitzt man einfach nur auf einer Höllenmaschine. Der Hinterbau ist durch die ovalisierten Druckstreben super steif  das Rad hat so den Übervortrieb.

Frame: Rocky Mountain TiBOLT 18,5inch [gescotcht/bert  decals]
Grips: Rocky Mountain
Fork: Rock Shox Mag 21 SL  OEM
YoEddy lower tubes paintjob (metallic charcoal)
[LongTracel; ti canti;aluminium tube;AC adjustment]
Headset: Chris King NoThreadSet without lables (red anodisized)
Hubs: Chris King classic blk
Rims: Mavic 217 SUP CD ceramic (red labeled version)
Spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
Chain: Shimano XTR CN-HG91 8x
Cassette: Shimano XT 737 8x
Front der.: Shimano XT 736
Rear der.: Shimano XT735
Shifter: shimano XT 732 thumbies
Handlebar: Syncros titanium
Seatpost: Syncros ProPost/TiPost
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Stem: Moots TiBeam 125mm 0° with custom made titanium top cap
Spacer: Moots titanium 1 1/8 5mm
Skewers: Cook Bros. Racing dogbone red anodisized
Crank: Cook Bros. Racing dogbone blk
Chainring: Specialities TA Zephyr, Zelito blk
Crank cap: tune plop red anodisized
Bottom Bracket: Tune AC37 red anodisized
Chainringscrews:Tune red anodisized
Brake Levers: Avid Ultimate (canti version; red anodisized)
Brakes: Avid Tri Align II (red anodisized) with KoolStop brake pads
Brake Hangers: Onza Chill Pills blk
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater Ti
Tires: Tioga Psycho [K]evlar falt 26x1.95
Cable set: Gore Ride On (classic/sealed low friction)
Bottle cage: King cage titanium

Gewicht: 9,6 kg_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer.j1 (7. Januar 2009)

Sieht einfach nur super aus!!!

Grüße Jens


----------



## santo77 (7. Januar 2009)

wow fesch


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Januar 2009)

Ohne Worte


----------



## chowi (7. Januar 2009)

...schön geworden, auch die Gabel, 
obwohl ich die AC Brücke gelassen hatte...
Gruß chowi


----------



## Jupke (20. April 2009)

Nicht ganz retro aber endlich fahrbereit


----------



## badbushido (20. April 2009)

Wunderschön!


----------



## argh (20. April 2009)

Das TiBolt sieht super aus- aber was issn daran nicht retro?!


----------



## Jupke (20. April 2009)

Danke, danke  

Nicht retro: CS-M970, SL-M970, Tune AC 16/17(?), Specialites TA (?) und Nokon.
Sehr retro: '94 Flite Titanium perforated, AC Gabelkrone aus Titan .

Gr,
Ben


----------



## Radical_53 (20. April 2009)

Schau mal nach, wann Nokon das erste mal im Workshop war. Die Spanner gibt's so doch auch seit ewigen Zeiten. Den Schuh muß man sich da sicher nicht anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (20. April 2009)

Die Spanner sind schon im ´94 workshop
Jens


----------



## RetroRocky (20. April 2009)

ja passt doch genau, ist ja mit den "goldenen Anbauteilen" Sattelklemme, Steuersatz ein 94-er Modell, beim 93er waren die Teile ja in rot; die Decals sind leider die vom 93er und passen daher nicht 100% - aber alles in allem sehr schön aufgebaut => gefällt mir


----------



## expresso'93 (21. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike 

Ich hätte noch den passenden RaceFace Lenker in gold und gutem Zustand. Falls Interesse besteht PM.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## wubu (21. April 2009)

@Jupke
hast dein ebay-Schnäppchen ja sehr schön aufgebaut. Das einzige, das nicht retro ist, ist die Bremsanlage. Ist bei der Begeisterung wohl niemandem aufgefallen....


----------



## Jupke (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

Danke an euch allen fuer die positive Bewertungen 
Danke an euch allen fuer die Informationen.

@ expresso'93: Den RaceFace Lenker in gold Habe Ich hier auch noch (irgendwo) aber danke fuer dass Angebot. Wenn du aber noch ein Sovereign..........

@ wubu: Definitiv ein ebay-Schnäppchen (ca. 900 Euro) bin mir aber nicht sicher ueber den heutigen Marktwert. Eure Meinung ist da wilkommen. 

@ RetroRocky: Vielleicht hast Du eine Erklaerung. Wie erkennt mann denn exact den Unterschied zwischen ein '93er und ein '94er? Decalls, Anbauteile: OK. Die Cataloge aber zeigen das '93er mit zwei Zuegen an der rechter Seite und das '94er mit zwei Zuegen an der linker Seite. Die Tibolts in diesem thread sollten also alle '94 er mit '93er Rot/Weisse Decalls sein.

Gr,
Ben


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. April 2009)

wubu schrieb:


> @Jupke
> Das einzige, das nicht retro ist, ist die Bremsanlage. Ist bei der Begeisterung wohl niemandem aufgefallen....


 
...weil sie einfach zu schön ist, um nicht retro zu sein 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (21. April 2009)

Eines muss man ja schon sagen, obwohl ein kein echter Rocky Mountain-Fan bin: diese alten TiBolts haben schon eine tolle Ausstrahlung. Die Aura kommt sozusagen direkt und nahezu verlustfrei durch den Bildschirm gekrochen. 

Hut ab! Auch den Aufbau finde ich sehr fein und passend


----------



## RetroRocky (21. April 2009)

Hi Ben,

das mit den Zügen, einer an der rechten (Umwerfer) - zwei an der linken (Bremse hinten, Schaltwerk) ist kein Unterscheidungsmerkmal; ist bei anderen Rockys (Titanium) auch so.

Deines ist aber definitiv ein 94er wegen der goldenen RaceFace Teile und der Sattelklemme,
beim 93er Model war die auch rot und das TiBolt Logo abgeleitet vom Thunderbolt in dem "Blitzdesign" und die sonstige Ausstattung Schaltung etc. war noch aus der XT-Gruppe da die XTR erst später kam, ebenso die Federgabel Tange Struts - Mag21 gab´s erst zum 94er Modell - aber man muss das alles nicht zu ernst nehmen, wobei ich bei der Bremsanlage doch auf Cantis zurückgegriffen hätte. 

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem, recht originalen Aufbau:





weitere Foto´s auch unter: www.retrorocky.de


----------



## ronmen (22. April 2009)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> ..die Decals sind leider die vom 93er und passen daher nicht 100%...



mir war bis vor 30s nicht bekannt, dass das TiBolt unterschiedliche decals hatte, in abhaengigkeit der baujahre  - habe es aber auch gerade auf dem alten fotos von jupke gesehen - krasskrass..die original decals zu bekommen wird schier undmoeglich sein, es sei denn er wilol ein paar hundert euro in repros stecken 

Der Aufbau gefaellt mir auch ganz jut - v.a. dass du dem rahmen, so ehrenvoll wie auch ich, liebevoll leben eingehaucht hast (neu "bedecalt", gefinished) - so lange hat es doch gar nicht gedauert 

Erstaunlich was gerade die letzten 2 Seiten hier in der Galerie an Titan rumschlummert - man muesste meinen das Teil gibt es an jeder Strassenecke 

Zu den Differenzen:
1. War es nur 2 Jahre im Programm (weiss jemand weshalb?)
2. Wahrscheinlich viel zu exklusiv, als dass es irgendwo als Komplettrad erworben wurde - zwar gibt es Katalogabb. - aber überall in damaligigen Ausdrucken, ist es in anderen Kleiders zu sehen (s. bspw. 2 Bilder in der BSN Ausgabe, RM Katalog mtb-kataloge etc.) - da wurde ein Altitude o.a. schon vielviel oefter in Komplettausstattung gekauft, weil der Komplettpreis einfach mal lukrativer war als es einzeln zu erwerben (s. Preislisten mtb-kataloge)

Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass es für rund 600euro uebern Tisch gegangen ist ??

vlg

ronmen


----------



## Jupke (22. April 2009)

Danke fuer die Informationen. Sonnenklar das meins ein '94 er ist. Mir gefallen eben die 93' er Aufklebern viel besser 

Das Bike von RetroRocky  hat mich damahls den Traum besorgt auch einmal ein TiBolt zu besitzen. 
Das von Ronmen hat mich angefeuert endlich mal wieder Tempo zu machen 

Happy trails,
Ben


----------



## RetroRocky (22. September 2009)

nicht´s mehr los in der Rocky Galerie, hier mal ein Bike das hier eigentlich auf der ersten Seite stehen müsste, mein heute entlich fertiggestelltes: ROCKY MOUNTAIN SHERPA von anno 1982, aufgebaut mit einer komplett NOSigen Dearhead Gruppe und allen Teilen aus der Zeit, RONDO Felgen, Sakae-Stutze, Brooks etc. aber seht selbst:





mehr Foto´s auch im Detail in meiner Galerie

viele Grüße
Retrorocky


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. September 2009)

Moin Micha,

sehr schön geworden 

Kann mir mal einer sagen, wo der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Umwerfern besteht. Der hier mit dem Durchbruch im Führungskäfig und der Version ohne und kürzerem Käfig, bitte?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## zingel (23. September 2009)

definitiv an die richtige Adresse verkauft!


----------



## andy1 (23. September 2009)

Ja, ein sehr schönes Sherpa-Rocky 

Komisch dass so viele Marken damals ein Sherpa im Programm hatten  , ich habe da noch ein altes Bottechia Sherpa, muss auch aus den Jahren um 85 sein.

Dein Rad oben hat mich an mein "Projekt" erinnert welches ich aus Platzgründen etc. wohl aufgeben werde:
Mein *Rocky Mountain Transpor* aus 1987 - built in Japan - nix supertolles zumal es in dem Jahr noch eine recht alte Optik hat, eher so ein Einsteiger-Rocky.
War etwas verbastelt bzw, mit neueren Teilen versehen und ich wollte erst optisch ein noch älteres Rad daraus machen, ähnlich wie deins oben mit XT Deerhead.


----------



## Diggler (23. September 2009)

Schöne Ti-Bolts habt ihr da Ich sah mein erstes bei einem Downhillrennen auf dem Inselsberg. Das könnte so 93 oder 94 gewesen sein. Ich glaube es war das erste Ti-Rad das ich live zu Gesicht bekam.


----------



## RetroRocky (23. September 2009)

@Zingel,

danke fürs Lob und für den guterhaltenen Rahmen - sehe ich auch so 

Andy1

ja so ein Transpo hatte ich auch mal, war aber vom Zustand her nicht mehr das tollste...

Grüße Retrorocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thordis (23. September 2009)

da will ich den erhöhten pulsschlag mal wieder runter bringen 

hier (m)ein 91er FUSION ... originalaufbau im wie-neu-zustand.

jeder fängt doch mal klein an, oder?







wenn's interessiert, ein paar mehr fotos stecken in meinem rocky-album.


----------



## RetroRocky (23. September 2009)

schönes Rad der Einsteigerklasse, hier nochmal ein paar bunte Rocky-Legenden,
weil mir gerade danach ist und weil ich auf der Eurobike auch nur silber-schwarzes Zeug gesehen habe:

Wedges










und Thunderbolts















viele Grüsse und einen sonnigen Herbstanfang !

Retrorocky


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (23. September 2009)

Salut,
superbe
philippe


----------



## euphras (23. September 2009)

Traumhaft, Micha, einfach traumhaft!


----------



## andy1 (23. September 2009)

wunderschöne Rockys, wusste gar nicht dass die solche gemacht haben!
Und gar nicht mal soooo alt wie ich erst gedacht hätte wenn der XTR-Steuersatz zeitlich passt


----------



## zagato (23. September 2009)

noch nie gesehen. rocky ist kult ! 
eine alte liebe.
volkmar


----------



## Koe (24. September 2009)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> schönes Rad der Einsteigerklasse, hier nochmal ein paar bunte Rocky-Legenden,
> weil mir gerade danach ist und weil ich auf der Eurobike auch nur silber-schwarzes Zeug gesehen habe:
> 
> Wedges
> ...



hallo retrorocky,
wunder schöne rockys. mein favorit ist das rot/grüne Wegde.

wenn du davon vlt. noch ein bessers bild hättest, das wäre zu schön?

gruß stefan


----------



## argh (24. September 2009)

woah... die sind ja der wahnsinn! hast du mehr infos zu den paintjobs?


----------



## stahlinist (24. September 2009)

RetroRocky schrieb:


>



Da halt' ich's mit Alf: I'm a meat eatin' wedgetarian!!!

Ich würde gern was über die Gabel wissen.
Bislang glaubte ich, dass sei 'ne typische "Wedge-Gabel". Oft sieht man aber auch nur 'ne Tange verbaut (so wie bei Deinem anderen gezeigten Rahmen).
Und jetzt hat auf dem letzten Bild das Thunderbolt auch diese Gabel.
Wer hat die wann wo aus was wie leicht wie lang für wieviel wie oft für wen.........hergestellt?

Danke schomma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2009)




----------



## Elfriede (24. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>



Gottverd... Sch...!!! Hast du davon noch Detailaufnahmen und Angaben um welche Farben es sich handelt? Gibts da evtl. auch Bilder im aufgebauten Zustand? Welches Modell, Jahrgang? Gib Infos!


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2009)

bitteschön.......................es ist ein bill b von 1991

nie in serie gegangen,dürfte also ein einzelstück sein.





















hab das noch gefunden.........................


----------



## Elfriede (24. September 2009)

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2009)

da links hängt er......





zu sehen war das ganze auf dieser veranstaltung..............

http://vancouverisawesome.com/2009/06/04/velo-city-at-the-mov/

sorry off topic..
übrigends ganz rechts hängt ein horny toad von 1989 sweeeeeet auch canada made


----------



## euphras (24. September 2009)

Noch nie gesehen! Wahnsinn, diese feinen Muffen. 

Danke, David!

edit: Schade nur, daß die gute Rebecca keine Bilder davon bei sich eingestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (24. September 2009)

Auch wenn ich rocky gegenüber eher distanziert bin:






Das kommt einem Kunstwerk schon sehr, sehr nahe.
Danke fürs Posten!


----------



## RetroRocky (24. September 2009)

super David: Der Traumpartner der SuziQ. das BillyB

wer sagst denn die Rocky Galerie lebt mal wieder 

danke und Grüsse Retrorocky

@Christian, warum distanziert => schönes und altes passt doch zu deinem Motto


----------



## zaskar-le (24. September 2009)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> @Christian, warum distanziert => schönes und altes passt doch zu deinem Motto



Hallo Micha, stimmt zweifellos, aber so hat halt jeder seine Marken und Vorlieben. Was nicht heißt, dass ich mich nicht doch nochmal in ein rocky derart verschaue, dass ich es unbedingt haben muss. Letztes Jahr war ich für kurze Zeit einmal im TiBolt-Fieber, irgendwie wurde ich dann abgelenkt, aber sowas kann ja wiederkommen


----------



## felixdelrio (24. September 2009)

Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich mir diese Gallerie auch eher selten oder besser gesagt fast nie angeschaut habe. 

Aber was ich hier so an den letzten Bilder gesehen habe hat mich spontan begeistert. Die bunten Rockys und das Billy-Teil ... super!


----------



## Homer.j1 (24. September 2009)

Hier ist mal noch meins, habe ich vor einer weile von einem sehr netten Forumsmitglied erstanden. Alles noch Orginal....(war mein erstes Traumbike welches ich immer haben wollte) Ist einem traumhaften Zustand.


----------



## bighit_fsr (24. September 2009)

und ich dachte immer billy b und suzie q wurden gleichzeitig gezeigt worden
in 95 oder 96

aber wenn das schon 91 war....


----------



## hendr1k (24. September 2009)

Wahnsinn, die Thunderbolds & Wedges ! - waren das Maßrahmen bzw. Einzelanfertigungen ? gehören die Dir, Retrorocky ?
Das BillyB sieht ja auch genial aus, wenn auch statisch ungünstig konstruiert ..


----------



## hank_dd (24. September 2009)

@Homer.j1 - sind die Bilder hier nicht falsch 
rechts - links - Cockpit - Wunschbild, woher kenn ich das bloß


----------



## Homer.j1 (24. September 2009)

Nee, ist doch die Rocky Galerie....


----------



## Jupke (28. September 2009)

Hallo,
Wer von euch hat noch eine abbildung vom originalen Aufkleber?
Auf diesem hat jemanden einen Fehler entdeckt 




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/URL=ht.../6/9/7/7/_/medium/TiBoltDecal.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 
Gr,
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (28. September 2009)

Ein Fehler? I wo, das Decal wurde bestimmt von einem Tequila-Fan entworfen...


----------



## Huelse (28. September 2009)

Rechtschreibfehler!


----------



## flott.weg (7. Oktober 2009)

96er Altitude. noch nen satz neuer dekore....und fertisch 







grüße jan


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (7. Oktober 2009)

Salut, 
Hut ab,
Philippe


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2009)

sehr lässig!


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2009)

Ein paar Bilder statt vieler Worte:


----------



## argh (8. Oktober 2009)

Hier sind noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen vom Expérience.





















Die Teileliste gibt´s übrigens hier. 

Viele Grüße aus dem Herbst!


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Oktober 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Die Teileliste gibt´s übrigens hier.



Klasse gemacht!


----------



## felixdelrio (8. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (8. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön. Silber und schwarz passt immer 
Ist der Lack der Gabel und das Rahmendekor original 

Gruß

Edit
"Schon" gesehen: Repaint
Die Decals sind Repros ?


----------



## argh (8. Oktober 2009)

Danke für das positive Feedback! 



S-BEND schrieb:


> "Schon" gesehen: Repaint
> Die Decals sind Repros ?



Ist alles nachgemacht. Die Gabel war mal lila- das ging auf Dauer gar nicht. Die Decals sind vom Bert Serotta. Die sind klasse!


----------



## Dynatechrider (23. November 2009)

Hier ein ziemlich original aufgebautes 96er Altitude und das Equipe des gleichen Jahrgangs.


----------



## DefektesKind (15. Januar 2010)

1982 Custom hand built rocky mountain tandem. This is a one of a kind work of art, custom built by Derek Bailey and Paul Brodie (of Brodie Bike fame) hybrid 26" mountain bike road wheels hand built by Wheeltech on Phil Wood hubs absolutely bullet proof. Direct lateral frame design of fillet brazed Reynolds 531, Tange Prestige and Phil Wood tubing. All original components, Suntour, Campagnolo Seatpost, tan leather Ideale saddles, Swiss Edco Headset (gold anodized), Modolo levers, Phil Wood disc brake, Shimano cantilever brakes.


----------



## fritzn (21. Januar 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## Levi Strauss (22. Januar 2010)

oh das sieht toll aus - gibt's davon größere bilder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducmo (4. Mai 2010)

Smithy schrieb:


> Hier mein bescheidener Beitrag zum schönen Thema Rocky Mountain:
> 
> Ein RM Equipe aus Tange Prestige Ultimate Ultralight Rohrsatz mit Ritchey Ausfallenden.
> 
> ...




schönstes bike ever!

ich habe es noch und fahre es noch.
leider mit ein paar änderungen da ich es für gemütliche touren mit anhänger missbrauche.


----------



## stratege-0815 (4. Mai 2010)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer billy b und suzie q wurden gleichzeitig gezeigt worden
> in 95 oder 96
> 
> aber wenn das schon 91 war....



Ich bin auch gerade mal wieder in dieser Galerie gelandet und stimme dir zu.
Das Billy B ist im Bike workshop von 1995 zusammen mit dem Suzi Q zu sehen.

Und 1991 gab es meines Wissens noch keine Top Pull Umwerfer, für den es zweifelsohne konstruiert wurde, wenn man mal die Zugführung anguckt. Da gibts auch keine Umlenkrolle oder ähnliches. 

Mein 1991er oder 1992er Experience hat auch einen von oben kommenden Zug und einen DP Umwerfer, der somit nurmittels Umlenkrolle angesteuert werden kann.

Ich vermute das es einfach bei dieser Ausstellung ein Fehler in der Beschilderung war. Kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## mauricer (21. Mai 2010)

endlich fertig, nix besonderes.

1996 RM Altitude
Shimano XTR-900 Schaltwerk/Umwerfer
Race Face Turbine Kurbel/Innenlager
Syncros Sattelstuetze, Vorbau, Lenker, Gabel (Kurbel fehlt leider noch... )
Shimano XT-II Schalthebel
Ritchey Logic Bremshebel
Chris King Headset


----------



## mauricer (21. Mai 2010)




----------



## Jupke (22. Mai 2010)

Bin da getippt durch ein sehr aufmerksamer Amerikaner. "Guage" sollte "Gauge" sein und bezieht sich in diesem fall auf gewisse Dimensionen der verwendeten Rohren.
War das auch schon auf den original Aufkleber?

Gr,
Ben

Btw schoenes Altitude 




Jupke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wer von euch hat noch eine abbildung vom originalen Aufkleber?
> Auf diesem hat jemanden einen Fehler entdeckt
> 
> ...


----------



## Beaufighter (22. Mai 2010)

mauricer schrieb:


> endlich fertig, nix besonderes.



Nun ja wenn dass nichts besonderes ist?? Ich finde es richtig schick, besonders die Syncros Gabel


----------



## mauricer (24. Mai 2010)

na ja. die mavic 317 sind ja nicht besonders 'zeitgemaess'. und eigentlich fehlen mir noch ein paar syncros revolution kurbeln. aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem rad. die fotos koennten aber besser sein....


----------



## Jupke (30. Mai 2010)

'97er Element TO. 

Erstes FS-bike im Rennstall. So wuerde es 2009 bei mir abgeliefert.





Und so sieht es jetzt aus 





Nach ein paar Testrunden bin ich wirklick beeindrueckt vom Fahrverhalten. Das haette ich viel frueher entdecken muessen


----------



## goegolo (30. Mai 2010)

Chic und eigentlich ein Youngtimer  

Ist die Judy in dem Fahrwerk nicht überfordert?


----------



## Jupke (30. Mai 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Chic und eigentlich ein Youngtimer
> 
> Ist die Judy in dem Fahrwerk nicht überfordert?


 
Hab ich noch nicht so erfahren. Laut Prospect soll dank "Judy SL's extreme long travel 3,1" (80mm)"  alles perfect ausbalanciert sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyman (30. Mai 2010)

Jupke schrieb:


> '97er Element TO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Element, gefällt mir.

Der Dämpfer gehört eigentlich andersrum rein. Hab aber keine Ahnung ob es sorum schädlich ist.

Bikergruss


----------



## stefan9113 (30. Mai 2010)

sehr schönes Teil


----------



## Jupke (30. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Daempfer... Ich habs andersrum probiert, aber das geht nicht wegen des Luftventils 

Rocky hat sie deswegen auch so montiert.


----------



## Rockyman (30. Mai 2010)

Jupke schrieb:


> Das mit dem Daempfer... Ich habs andersrum probiert, aber das geht nicht wegens des Luftventils
> 
> Rocky hat sie deswegen auch so montiert.



Tatsächlich ein schöner Katalogaufbau 
Super gemacht!
Wie lange hast du gebraucht um die Teile alle zusammen zu kriegen?
Ist das Schaltwerk ein XTR?

Gruss


----------



## Jupke (30. Mai 2010)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ein schöner Katalogaufbau
> Super gemacht!
> Wie lange hast du gebraucht um die Teile alle zusammen zu kriegen?
> Ist das Schaltwerk ein XTR?
> ...


 
Danke sehr. Ist eher von dem Katalogaufbau inspiriert. Daher nur Teile die ich mag (keine Drehgriffe, rot eloxierte Felgen, rote nippel usw). Hab etwa ein Jahr gebraucht  
Ja ist eine 952'er XTR.

P.s. Sehe gerade esrt das es auch "Youngtimer" gibt. Verzeihung bitte


----------



## RetroRocky (30. Mai 2010)

sieht gut aus, nur die roteloxierten RF harmonieren nicht so gut mit dem rot des Rahmens, habe das Problem bei meinem 95er Edge T.O. mit schwarzen gelöst - muß demnächst mal Bilder einstellen, das Attitude T.O. hier kennen ja schon die meisten:





steht übrigens im Moment zum Verkauf

Grüße Retrorocky


----------



## Jupke (30. Mai 2010)

Ja stimmt leider. Es gibt rot und rot. Haette gerne mahl eine rote Cooks F-type dran gesehen. 
Sehr schoenes Altitude, die rot/geld combination ist denke ich noch immer eines der besten


----------



## zagato (30. Mai 2010)

hallo rockyman,
alles sehr feine teilchen. bis auf die leider viel zu klobigen syncros vorbauten. bitte versuche es doch mal mit einem ti race face vb. sieht total edel aus.
gruß volkmar


----------



## Dynatechrider (31. Mai 2010)

zagato schrieb:


> hallo rockyman,
> alles sehr feine teilchen. bis auf die leider viel zu klobigen syncros vorbauten. bitte versuche es doch mal mit einem ti race face vb. sieht total edel aus.
> gruß volkmar



Hallo Volkmar,

bei den Syncrosvorbauten muß ich Dir leider wiedersprechen, ich finde die passen farblich ideal zum Gesamtbild der TO Rocky's. Zugegeben, der RC Titan sieht super edel aus, würde aber nicht so recht zum Gesamtbild passen. Da ist der schwarze Syncros schon besser aufgehoben.

Gruß Wolfgang

PS. Währe schön Dich mal wieder Samstag in Frankfurt bei Pietro zu sehen, vielleicht bring ich dann mal das Centurion Ti mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (31. Mai 2010)

darf's trotz des zur zeit verbauten neuen lrs's hier rein ?
(der originale muss erst wieder hergerichtet werden )


----------



## zagato (31. Mai 2010)

hallo wolfgang,
oha, wenn du mir mit deinem ti centurion drohst, komme ich äußerst gerne nach ffm zu pietro w. aber mit rocky.
gruß volkmar


----------



## Gige (31. Mai 2010)

Mein Experience mit Decals von Bert


----------



## Armino (1. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein nimbus von 91...die decals hatten sich nach dem ersten putzen mit dt shine spray aufgelöst...


----------



## argh (1. Juni 2010)

Das Nimbus ist sehr sexy. 

Solltest du das mal abgeben wollen- meld dich einfach...


----------



## Jupke (11. Juni 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Das Nimbus ist sehr sexy.
> 
> Solltest du das mal abgeben wollen- meld dich einfach...


 
+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (1. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## RetroRocky (7. Juli 2010)

wollte euch mein neu erworbenes Tantalus nicht vorenthalten:





habe heute eine schöne Ausfahrt mit Ihm gemacht ))

Gruß Retrorocky


----------



## aal (8. Juli 2010)

...wunderschön Die Farbe, die Gabel - einfach zum verlieben
Ciao, Alexander


----------



## Spaltinho (8. Juli 2010)

Wirklich toll !
Was mich jetzt mal spontan interessieren würde:
Ist die Gabel durch die zwei unterschiedlichen Krümmungen wesentlich steifer als herkömmliche Gabeln mit nur einer Krümmung?

Gruß


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Juli 2010)

Uih, das ist es ja wieder.

Noch ein Tantalus bei Retrorocky? Das ist ja fein...


----------



## ph0 (8. Juli 2010)

superschön 

und auch der hintergrund passt bestens dazu


----------



## euphras (8. Juli 2010)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Wirklich toll !
> Was mich jetzt mal spontan interessieren würde:
> Ist die Gabel durch die zwei unterschiedlichen Krümmungen wesentlich steifer als herkömmliche Gabeln mit nur einer Krümmung?
> 
> Gruß



Auf die Gefahr hin, mich als komplett ahnungslos zu outen: Ist das nicht einfach ein optischer Effekt, d.h. dass die Gabel leicht schräg von hinten abgelichtet ist!?!

Rocky: tolles Rad!  Ich würde es nur noch einmal vor einem optisch nicht so unruhigen Hintergrund fotografieren...

und was macht Dein anderes Tantalus?


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juli 2010)

âEinschlafen dÃ¼rfen, wenn man mÃ¼de ist.
Eine Last fallen lassen kÃ¶nnen, die man lange getragen hat, das ist eine trÃ¶stliche, eine wunderbare Sache.â 
_Hermann Hesse_


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Juli 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



und schon wieder so ein tolles poetisches foto.
siehst du das ist genau was ich meine.
gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (8. Juli 2010)

euphras schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich als komplett ahnungslos zu outen: Ist das nicht einfach ein optischer Effekt, d.h. dass die Gabel leicht schräg von hinten abgelichtet ist!?!



Nein die sieht wirklich so aus.
Warum weiss ich auch nicht, maybe besserer Federungskomfort?

Micha, sehr schönes Radl 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

danke für das viele Lob, 

das Tantalus ist auch wirklich ein außergewöhnlich schönes Stück
"Rocky Mountain History" und fährt sich auch affengeil ;-)))))





den Hintergrund habe ich übriges mit bedacht gewählt und ich finde
er passt klasse zu den Farben; nur leider ist das Rad durch meine
vorherige Tour etwas stark eingestaubt und dadurch bedingt sind die
Farben nicht ganz so kräftig wie in natura.

Grüße aus der Sauna Deutschland

Retrorocky


----------



## mrbubu (13. Juli 2010)

So, dann will ich euch mal mein 93er Altitude vorstellen...































...und ich heisse Bagira






Grüsse aus Luzern
Raphael


----------



## Jazzman1991 (13. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Levi Strauss (14. Juli 2010)

@retrorocky

so ein bike ist der grund warum mir bikes früher besser gefallen haben als heute ! totschick  

die neuen rocky's dagegen wie auch z.b. cannondale verschwinden in der bedeutungslosigkeit ...


----------



## mrbubu (14. Juli 2010)

@Jazzman
Genau, andere Sorte, andere Farbe und andere schreibweise der Namen... sind aber wohl beides Raubtiere! Unsere Bagira ist jedenfalls täglich mit dabei wenn wir im Wald unsere Runde drehen 
Ja mir gefällt das Bike auch  vorallem die guten Fahreigenschaften und das Gewicht von knapp über 10 kg (inkl. Federgabel)


Und weils so schön war gleich nochmal eins:















An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Tim und Paul für die Gabel und den Sattel 

Gruss
Raphael


----------



## Rockyman (14. Juli 2010)

Wirklich superschöne Rockys 
Und dann auch noch in Luzern - da wird man sich doch bestimmt mal irgendwann auf dem Trail begegnen? Wo ist denn dein Lieblingsrevier? 
Den Sattel finde ich übrigens auch sehr komfortabel. Leider sind meine nicht mehr in diesem Topzustand.

Viel Spass und ride on!
Gruss, Stefan


----------



## mrbubu (14. Juli 2010)

Merci  
Unser (!) Revier ist Gütschwald, da wird alles gejagt was sich bewegt - also Vorsicht! Mit einem deiner schönen Oldtimer hast du aber jederzeit freien Zutritt  
Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir uns dort mal begegnen.

Happy trails
Raphael


----------



## RetroRocky (14. Juli 2010)

Levi Strauss; @retrorocky

"so ein bike ist der grund warum mir bikes früher besser gefallen haben als heute !" totschick  

Levi wie recht Du nur hast, deswegen habe ich es heute auch mal geputzt
und an fast gleicher Stelle nochmal fotografiert (und das bei der Affenhitze !)





@mrbubu dein Altitude und das Vetex von 96 in diesem dunklen weinrot haben mir auch schon damals super gefallen, habe mich doch dann bei beiden Modellen für die gelb-rote T.O. Variante entschieden 

Grüße Retrorocky


----------



## ph0 (14. Juli 2010)

Was für ein krasser Unterschied zwischen dem
totalem understatement des Altitude und dem "hey hier bin ich" des Tantalus
und trotzdem sind beide eine Augenweide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (15. Juli 2010)

Das 96er Vertex ein echter Traum in bordeaux, aber das Tantalus ist der echte Wahnsinn, ein gemuffter Rocky . Beide Bikes sind ein Grund die Liebe zu den "alten" Bikes neu zu entdecken und die seelenlosen hydrogeformten Rahmen der Neuzeit in Ihrer Uniformität als vergänglich anzusehen.


----------



## mrbubu (15. Juli 2010)

Sorry aber das ist weder ein Weinrot noch bordeaux - das ist Blutrot! 

Spass beiseite... mir gefallen die Rockys aus 1993 besonders. Keine Ahnung ich hatte damals den Prospekt und natürlich das Bike-Magazin sorgfältig studiert und habe es geschafft meine Eltern mit viel Einreden zu überzeugen mir ein Equipe zu kaufen. Obwohl ich lieber ein Stratos oder Blizzard gehabt hätte war ich vollkommen glücklich mit meinem Equipe. Ungefähr 10 Jahre war es täglich im Einsatz, grösstenteils für die Fahrt zu Schule, später zur Arbeit - und vereinzelt natürlich auch im Wald. Ich habe es geliebt und gepflegt bis es mir eines Tages gestohlen wurde 

Zwei Jahre ganz ohne Bike musste wieder ein Rocky her. Bin dann auf ein Full-Suspension Instinct mit Disc (!) gestossen, welches ich ein Jahr meist auf der Strasse gefahren bin, bis es mir erneut abhanden gekommen ist (ich weiss schlimme Gegend). Danach hatte ich andere Interessen.

Vor etwa zwei Jahren haben wir dann die ohne-Ende-Power-Bagira aus dem Tierheim bei uns aufgenommen. Da man mit einem Hund viel im Wald unterwegs ist und ich meine bisherigen "Mountainbikes" nur selten im Gelände gefahren bin... könnt ihr euch den Rest selbst ausmalen 


Ach ja, herzlichen Dank an alle für die vielen schönen Bilder hier im Forum... weiter Bilder von mir resp. meinen Rockys folgen.

@RetroRocky 
Deine Bikes sind einfach alle wunderschön, besonders das Thunderbolt, die beiden Wedges, das Avalanche und das 91er Altitude! Mein Favourit wird aber wohl immer dein TiBolt bleiben - riesen Kompliment! 

Gruss
Raphael


----------



## RetroRocky (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Raphael,

danke für die Komplimente, ich sehe Du hast auch meine Seite www.retrorocky.de gesehen,
hat mich auch einige Mühe gekostet so eine Sammlung zusammenzutragen,
ist wahrscheinlich mein Lebenswerk das ich meinen Kindern mal vererben werde.

Deine beiden gezeigten sind auch wunderschön und ich bin schon gespannt
auf weitere Bilder von Dir...

viele Grüße von Rocky-Fan zu Rocky-Fan

Michael


----------



## bonebreaker666 (15. Juli 2010)

Adoptierst du mich?


----------



## argh (21. Juli 2010)

Das Tantalus ist eins der schönsten Bikes im Classic-Bereich. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Jupke (22. Juli 2010)

Tantalus, Altitude und Vertex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (22. Juli 2010)

Das Altitude  

Hatte das nicht ursprünglich die schwarze IB Turbine mit goldenen Stern?


----------



## Triple F (22. Juli 2010)

mrbubu schrieb:


> So, dann will ich euch mal mein 93er Altitude vorstellen...
> 
> Grüsse aus Luzern
> Raphael



Wunderschöne Bikes!


----------



## mrbubu (22. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für das Lob und die netten Worte.



Myxin schrieb:


> Das Altitude
> 
> Hatte das nicht ursprünglich die schwarze IB Turbine mit goldenen Stern?



Stimmt genau! Die Kurbel war aber leider sowas von abgerockt, dass ich mich entschieden habe (provisorisch) die etwas neuere Low Profile mit den schwarzen Kettenblättern zu montieren. Gefällt mir in Kombination mit den Skinwalls sogar fast noch besser (einzig das "Forged" stört hier etwas, ist aber nicht so schlimm). Ich werde die I-Beam bei Gelegenheit neu aufbereiten und dann mal schauen 

Gruss
Raphael


----------



## mrbubu (31. August 2010)

Weiter gehts mit dem 96er Blizzard...
ok, ist nicht 100% klassisch aufgebaut, aber ich liebe es trotzdem!









Grüsse
Raphael


----------



## Jupke (23. September 2010)

Update 1994 TiBolt


----------



## argh (24. September 2010)

Das TiBolt sieht verdammt schnell aus. Ein sehr sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## stratege-0815 (24. September 2010)

Geiles Ti Bolt - nur die Gabel sieht etwas platt aus.


----------



## el_ciclon (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi RetroRocky
Ist das Altitude T.O. noch zu haben? Welche Grösse ist es denn?
Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Patrick


----------



## RetroRocky (17. Oktober 2010)

el_ciclon schrieb:


> Hi RetroRocky
> Ist das Altitude T.O. noch zu haben? Welche Grösse ist es denn?
> Grüsse aus der Schweiz
> Patrick



Hi Patrick,
sorry - leider schon weg ...
Gruß Michael


----------



## A.R.C. (10. November 2010)

Ahoi,

hab mein 96er Equipe die Tage von Singlespeed auf Schaltung umgebaut. Ist vom Bj. her noch grad so classic nur Teilemix ist auch etwas newschool

vorher:




und jetzt:




Sattelüberhöhung sieht etwas krass aus aber geht noch so und ich komme mit dem Bock gut zurecht.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (10. November 2010)

da kann ich mit um:



und noch eines:




Die Bilder sind schon ein wenig älter, ich gebs zu. Das Rad ist aber immer noch herausragend. Vielleicht auch deshalb, weil es mein erster Neuaufbau war und der so schnell fertig war, das war unglaublich. (nochmal Danke an Catsoft für den Rahmen, er beisst sich glaube ich heute noch ....)
Das gute Stücke hat jetzt einen anderen Lenker und keine Hörnchen drauf, wird aber wieder zurückgebaut.
Das ist dann halt der Tribut für aktives fahren. Genauso haben die Decals links gelitten. Kampfspuren.

Und hier nochmal die ganze Rasselbande:


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2010)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> (nochmal Danke an Catsoft für den Rahmen, er beisst sich glaube ich heute noch ....)



Ach nöö... Ich hab dem Rahmen zwar schon das eine oder andere Mal nachgetrauert, aber wenn ich deine Bilder sehen: Der Rahmen hat es gut getroffen, besser als bei mir 

Und als "Ersatz" hat es ein DK SST gegeben 

Robert


----------



## mrbubu (15. November 2010)

...und noch eine Version vom Equipe, diesmal mit Bananengabel. Aufgebaut für meinen Bruder:


----------



## A.R.C. (15. November 2010)

Bananen Gabel ist gut

Kampfspuren hat mein Equipe auch allerdings zum Glück nur in den Decals am Unterrohr. Diese werde ich irgendwann mal erneuern.
Was war denn eigentlich an diesem 96er Rahmen original für eine Sattelklemme verbaut?

Cheers


----------



## mrbubu (16. November 2010)

Beim 96er Blizzard und Vertex wurde RMB verbaut. Beim Equipe bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn man die Katalogbilder vergleicht müsste das auch eine RMB, schwarze Ausführung sein - oder nicht?

Grzz


----------



## zagato (16. November 2010)

96er blizzard 15th. anni, 19,5"


----------



## A.R.C. (16. November 2010)

bei mir am Equipe ist ebenfalls eine RMB Sattelklemme verbaut. Diese hat allerdings einen komischen Braunton. Weiß nicht ob diese Original ist

Cheers


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. November 2010)

Bestimmt verblaßtes schwarzes Eloxal


----------



## A.R.C. (17. November 2010)

mhm könnte sein aber der Rahmen ist für sein Alter noch in sehr guten Zustand. Vielleicht wurde die Klemme auch von einem alten Rahmen draufgepackt. Allerdings sieht mir die RMB Schrift auf der Klemme noch zu gut aus für eine verblaßte schwarze Eloxalschicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. November 2010)

Der Schrift passiert ja auch nichts wenn die Eloxalfarbe durch die UV-Strahlung verblasst. Ich hab das schon oft an Sattelstützen oder schwarzen Steuersätzen gehabt. Dein Eingebaute Teil schön tiefschwarz, der Teil welcher der Sonne ausgestzt war eher so dunkelbraun (in der Sonne) oder Richtung aubergine bei Schatten


----------



## Dynatechrider (18. November 2010)

Hallo Volkmar,

was sucht denn die schwarze T-Gear Kurbel auf dem Blizzard, ich glaube wir müssen am Samstag ein ernstes Wort miteinander reden. Nein ganz im Ernst ein schöner, wenn auch außergewöhnlicher Aufbau 

Bis Samstag

Wolfgang


----------



## zagato (18. November 2010)

hallo wolfgang,
das wird aber kein guter samstag bei pietro für dich. nix zu meckern bei dem hohen level den ich setze.
mund zu und staunen ....volkmar


----------



## Koe (18. November 2010)

zagato schrieb:


> hallo wolfgang,
> das wird aber kein guter tag morgen bei pietro für dich. nix zu meckern bei dem hohen level den ich morgen setze.
> mund zu und staunen ....volkmar



 da bin ich aber gespannt volkmar. ähhh morgen? ich freue mich auf samstag.


gruß stefan


----------



## Dynatechrider (19. November 2010)

zagato schrieb:


> hallo wolfgang,
> das wird aber kein guter samstag bei pietro für dich. nix zu meckern bei dem hohen level den ich setze.
> mund zu und staunen ....volkmar



OK, dann werde ich, falls ich am Sammstag wieder fit bin, mal eine non- Shimano-Karte ziehen müssen, aber ohne BlingBling. Freue mich schon auf Samstag. Hoffentlich hat Stefan dann seinen Photo mit

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Koe (19. November 2010)

kamera??? kein problem, wird eingepackt.

gute nacht.

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (22. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal mein Projekt für diesen Winter:

Rocky Mountain Stratos anno 1990 





Ich habe dieses Bike damals selber bereits besessen, war mein 2. richtiges MTB nach einem Rocky Mountain Hammer welches mir leider geklaut wurde.

An diesem Bike ist nicht mehr viel zu machen, aber mir würde leider eh die Zeit für mehr fehlen.


----------



## Ben Sarotti (22. Dezember 2010)

Schönes 91er Stratos, sieht ja ziemlich original aus. Sag mal, kommt das Rad aus Kiel ? 
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit.
Gruß 
Johannes


----------



## atzepenga (23. Dezember 2010)

Superschöne Räder ich wollte hier eigentlich nicht reinschauen weil ich "eigentlich" schon genug Räder habe aber jetzt muß ich meine CanadaSammlung mit einem RM erweitern

Grüße Simon


----------



## Koe (23. Dezember 2010)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Superschöne Räder ich wollte hier eigentlich nicht reinschauen weil ich "eigentlich" schon genug Räder habe aber jetzt muß ich meine CanadaSammlung mit einem RM erweitern
> 
> Grüße Simon



also simon,
in einer guten canada-sammlung darf ein rocky mountain keinesfalls fehlen.


gruß stefan

dergeradeein92erblizzardalswinterprojektimkellerstehenhat.


----------



## atzepenga (23. Dezember 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> also simon,
> in einer guten canada-sammlung darf ein rocky mountain keinesfalls fehlen.
> 
> 
> ...



Erst wollt ich nur Konas sammeln dann kam DeKerf dazu und eigentlich wollt ich "nur" noch ein HeiHei und ein Brodie aber jetzt

Greetz Simon


----------



## RetroRocky (23. Dezember 2010)

"darf  e i n  rocky mountain keinesfalls fehlen"

es dürfen auch gerne ein paar mehr sein . . . ;-)))


----------



## Jupke (23. Dezember 2010)

Eine frage fuer die echten kenner hier: war das '96er Blizzard ein sondermodel? Wuerde das gerne wissen weil haufig auch 15th anniversary Blizzard erwaehnt wird. Ich kann aber nichts finden (internet, katalog) das eine sonderposition rechtfertigt.
Meines wissens hatten alle '96er modelle das "Total Commitment for 15 years" headbadge.


----------



## Ben Sarotti (23. Dezember 2010)

Was heißt denn Sondermodell?
Die Blizzards 15th anniversary gabs zum 15ten Firmenjubiläum von Rocky Mountain wie auch auf dem Steuerrohraufkleber zu sehen ist.
Das Blizzard ist das Jubiläumsmodell, weil es der Klassiker von Rocky ist, seit Beginn im Programm.
"Total Commitment for 15 Years" eben. Mittlerweile ja leider Geschichte.


----------



## Jupke (23. Dezember 2010)

Meiner meinung nach gibts aber kein 15th anniversary Blizzard. Nur '96er modelle mit auf der headbagde "Total Commitment for 15 Years" . Dann sollten ja alle '96'er Rocky's ein Jubiläumsmodel sein?  Oder gibts da ein anderes merkmal beim Blizzard?


----------



## Jupke (23. Dezember 2010)

Ben Sarotti schrieb:


> Was heißt denn Sondermodell?
> Die Blizzards 15th anniversary gabs zum 15ten Firmenjubiläum von Rocky Mountain wie auch auf dem Steuerrohraufkleber zu sehen ist.
> Das Blizzard ist das Jubiläumsmodell, weil es der Klassiker von Rocky ist, seit Beginn im Programm.
> "Total Commitment for 15 Years" eben. Mittlerweile ja leider Geschichte.


 
Das es irgendwie einfach fuer den 15 Geburtstag gedacht ist. Mein '96er Vertex TO hat aber den geleichen headbagde. Auch ein Jubiläumsmodell? Also : ist das '96er Blizzard *das *Jubiläumsmodell oder eins der Jubiläumsmodelle aus 1996.

BTW Als Hollaender versuche ich mein bestes um in die Deutsche Sprache zu communizieren. Leider bekomme ich manchmahl nicht alle nuancen mit. Bitte um verzeihumg und geduld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (24. Dezember 2010)

ja, kann das eigentlich auch nur bestätigen, alle meine 96er: Vertex T.O. und Altitude T.O. haben das 15th Logo wie auf dem Blizzard, habe dann noch 2 Element T.O. und ein Edge T.O. die haben allerdings das normale Logo, sind aber auch 94er,95er und 97er...


----------



## Jupke (24. Dezember 2010)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Ben Sarotti (24. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt natürlich, mein Vertex T.O. aus 96 hat auch diesen Aufkleber.
In irgendeiner Zeitschrift aus der Zeit gabs aber einen Artikel über das limitierte Blizzard Modell "15 th Anniversary". Werde evtl. demnächst mal suchen danach.
Die T.O.waren zwar auch limitiert, aber eben als T.O..
So nun wünsche ich allen eine schöne und vor allem ruhige Weihnachtszeit.
Johannes


----------



## RetroRocky (24. Dezember 2010)

Jupke schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk



wo hast Du die denn her ?!


----------



## Jupke (24. Dezember 2010)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> wo hast Du die denn her ?!


 
Ein sehr freundlicher Weihnachtsman aus Canada


----------



## RetroRocky (25. Dezember 2010)

... der könnte bei mir auch mal vorbeischauen...

die angeschrägten Sattelklemmen sind recht selten, könnte noch eine rote fürs TiBolt und eine goldene fürs Altitude gebauchen...

meine sind auch am Edge T.O. und am SuziQ verbaut ;-)

Gruß Micha


----------



## onza98 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ben Sarotti schrieb:


> In irgendeiner Zeitschrift aus der Zeit gabs aber einen Artikel über das limitierte Blizzard Modell "15 th Anniversary". Werde evtl. demnächst mal suchen danach.



In Ausgabe 10/95 der "Bike" (Seite 7)...da wurde es als Geburtstagsbike beschrieben.

Gruss onza98


----------



## Ianus (25. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn es hier nicht reingehört, aber hier sind doch die meisten Rocky-Experten vorhanden.
Ich suche Bilder von orange-blauen Rocky-Modellen, Vertex bzw. Element. Ich glaube, es waren Signature Modelle und das blau war passend zur blauen RS-SID Federgabel. Mir ist neulich wieder ein Bike in Erinnerung gekommen, daß damals (Ende 90er?) bei einem Händler hing. Blaue Raceface-LP Kurbeln waren damals auch montiert 

Ach ja, falls einer eines loswerden möchte für 183cm-große Radler


----------



## RetroRocky (26. Dezember 2010)

du meinst sicher dieses Modell:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (27. Dezember 2010)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> du meinst sicher dieses Modell:



Ja, genau das meine ich. Fand die Farbgebung irre... da könnt ich nochmal schwach werden, obwohl ich mir für 2011 des Familienfriedens wegen bikespezifische Enthaltsamkeit vorgenommen habe.


----------



## FluffyChicken (29. Januar 2011)

Jupke


----------



## Jupke (29. Januar 2011)

FluffyChicken schrieb:


> Jupke


 
Hi mate, welcome over here !!  Congrats with your first post


----------



## ingmar (20. März 2011)

Hab an meinem 96er Hammer die Schaltung wieder angebaut, heute war die erste Ausfahrt...


----------



## kettenklemmer (21. März 2011)

Hat jemand hier ein Bild eines 93er Thin Air? Konnte im Katalog nix finden.

Danke und beste Grüße,

Kettenklemmer


----------



## zagato (21. März 2011)

im 93er b.-katalog s.294 ist's drinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (22. April 2011)

heute nur ein paar zeitgemaessere LRs montiert (xtr-900 naben an syncros altrax mit ritchey speedmax bereifung) ein wenig durch die city gecruised.






jetzt fehlt noch die goldene turbine lp (also sie liegt schon hier), bzw. die passenden silbernen kettenblaetter von RF und dann isch auch gut.....


----------



## RetroRocky (22. April 2011)

auch so schonl sehr hübsch geworden...

Grüße Retrorocky


----------



## gtbiker (27. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Querverweis inkl. sehr schönem Video:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8462847&postcount=1


----------



## KatS T (27. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Kleiner Querverweis inkl. sehr schönem Video:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8462847&postcount=1



Danke ! Absolute Spitze, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Gruß, Mic


----------



## flott.weg (28. Juni 2011)

96er Rocky Blizzard


----------



## bighit_fsr (28. Juni 2011)

sehr schön, die Gabel auch mit neuen Dichtungen, das ist klasse,

nur fürchte ich, dass der TWP-Booster die Schwachstelle ist.
Ich habe meine wieder verkauft, weil ich der Klemmkraft nicht getraut habe, bzw. sich die Maguras da drin immer wieder verdreht haben.

Die Pedale finde ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd, aber ansonsten echt genial.
So soll meines auch mal wieder erstrahlen! Das wird aber noch warten müssen.


----------



## n.i.c (29. Juni 2011)

94` Blizzard






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## n.i.c (29. Juni 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nafetsgurk (29. Juni 2011)




----------



## Elfriede (30. Juni 2011)

Für dieses hier würde ich nen Mord begehen...

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/8/6/5/_/large/IMG_4490_flatline.jpg

Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B4sT1 (30. Juni 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Für dieses hier würde ich nen Mord begehen...
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/8/6/5/_/large/IMG_4490_flatline.jpg
> 
> Geil!



Nett!
Wie heißt der und welches Baujahr?
MfG Basti


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2011)

B4sT1 schrieb:


> Nett!
> Wie heißt der und welches Baujahr?
> MfG Basti



Und vor allen Dingen: Von Derek oder Chris? Ich kann das nicht lesen


----------



## LVM (30. Juni 2011)

Was soll das mit "Flateline Worldcup 2010"? Ist das ein besonderer Rahmenhalter, der für nen WC-Stand war und jetzt der Aufnahme dieses schönen Sonderlings dient, oder wie?


----------



## Elfriede (30. Juni 2011)

LVM schrieb:


> Was soll das mit "Flateline Worldcup 2010"? Ist das ein besonderer Rahmenhalter, der für nen WC-Stand war und jetzt der Aufnahme dieses schönen Sonderlings dient, oder wie?



Da hing wohl zuvor noch der WC Downhillrahmen 2010 dran. 

Von dem Schmuckstück oben hatten wir hier schonmal ein paar Bilder. Da hing es mit einigen anderen schönen und seltene Rahmen an der Wand bei einer Privatperson. Die Rahmen waren glaube ich an ne Wand mit ner Treppe... Find die Bilder hier nicht mehr.


----------



## RetroRocky (30. Juni 2011)

... bin schon dran - am Billy B. !


----------



## RetroRocky (30. Juni 2011)

könnte wohl mein Bild gewesen sein, weiß auch wo sich die Wand befindet - aber ein Billy B. ist auch dort leider nicht vorhanden, waren doch Bilder von einer Ausstellung mit Plexiglashaltern oder so...

Gruß Retrorocky


----------



## stratege-0815 (30. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiss (oder vermute) sehen wir doch auf allen Bildern immer wieder den selben Billy B Rahmen. Er wird immer als einzigartiger Prototyp genannt. Ich persönlich glaube nicht das davon mehrere existieren. Vielleicht gab es irgendwelche frühen Probelötversuche, aber ob die in einer Tonne gelandet sind oder sich jemand an die Seite geholt hat kann man wohl schwer nachvollziehen.

Und wenn es wirklich noch irgendwelche Billy B.s geben sollte werden wir sie wohl hier irgendwann auf Bildern von Michels Treppenhaus sehen. Mit den Tantalus'en hat esja auch geklappt.


----------



## Learoy (30. Juni 2011)

So hab ichs auch in Erinnerung - Einzelstück, da Fehlkonstruktion.

Imho auch der einzige nicht Fullyrahmen von RM, der eine noch hässlichere Rohrführung hat als das Suzi Q, auch wenn die Lackierung bei beiden wirklich klasse ausschaut.


----------



## bighit_fsr (30. Juni 2011)

ich bilde mir ein, schon mal (ein Bild von) ein Billy B gesehen zu haben, das ohne den Farbübergang von Rot zu Orangegold war. Nur das Weiss-Orangegoldgold als Farbkombi.

da kann ich mich aber auch täuschen.

Muss wohl so sein, siehe hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (1. Juli 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Da hing wohl zuvor noch der WC Downhillrahmen 2010 dran.
> 
> Von dem Schmuckstück oben hatten wir hier schonmal ein paar Bilder. Da hing es mit einigen anderen schönen und seltene Rahmen an der Wand bei einer Privatperson. Die Rahmen waren glaube ich an ne Wand mit ner Treppe... Find die Bilder hier nicht mehr.



an das bild mit der treppe kann ich mich auch erinnern. ich dachte das wäre eine art "hall of fame" von rocky mountain in cnada gewesen.
das billy b war da definitiv mit drauf.

gruß


stefan


----------



## Koe (1. Juli 2011)

ich hab mal ein paar seiten zurück geblättert.

da ist es doch mit drauf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6369024&postcount=816





und micha es waren plexiglashalter an einer wand.






gruß

stefan


----------



## stratege-0815 (1. Juli 2011)

Das war ja ne temporäre Ausstellung, demach ist es immer noch möglich das das gezeigte Billy B hier als "Wanderpokal" unterwegs war.



Koe schrieb:


> ich hab mal ein paar seiten zurück geblättert.
> 
> da ist es doch mit drauf:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juli 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Für dieses hier würde ich nen Mord begehen...



Deine Wortwahl empfinde ich bei allem Verständnis für Deine Begeisterung - um es vorsichtig zu formulieren - als unglücklich.


----------



## stahlinist (1. Juli 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Deine Wortwahl empfinde ich bei allem Verständnis für Deine Begeisterung - um es vorsichtig zu formulieren - als unglücklich.



Deinen Beitrag empfinde ich bei allem Verständnis für Deine Befindlichkeiten - um es vorsichtig zu formulieren - als moralinsauer.

*GALERIE!*


----------



## magas (1. Juli 2011)

EQUIPE !  sehr schön  

zu diesem Thema kann ich auch was beitragen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronmen (26. September 2011)

Heyho,

nt jemand von Euch zufaellig die Einbaulänge einer *Tange shockblade* ?

Ist wer in einem TiBOLT schon mal eine Judy FSX oder ne' SID gefahren und kann was über die Fahreigenschaften bei leicht erhöhter EBL berichten ?

vg und danke
ron


----------



## chowi (26. September 2011)

ronmen schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> nt jemand von Euch zufaellig die Einbaulänge einer *Tange shockblade* ?
> 
> ...



Hi ron, schreib mal den User Arst an, der fährt ne runtergetravelte Sid in einem Litespeed.
Gruß chowi


----------



## RetroRocky (26. September 2011)

Hi Ron,

ich hab´in meinem TiBolt ne´FSX und war erst am letzten WE unterwegs,
fährt sich klasse denn die Einbauhöhe ist für mich optimal, bei ner SID musst Du noch ein wenig mehr Federweg wegnehmen und eingentlich ist die ja auch zu neu ;-(

Bin das Tibolt auch mit ner Mag21 gefahren und fand die auch echt ausreichend vom Federweg und zeitlich am besten passend.

Gruß Michael


----------



## ronmen (26. September 2011)

@chowi - dank' Dir für den tip! - ich schau mal bei ihm vorbei

@retro rocky: was die shockblade für eine EBL hat weisst du nicht zufaellig (auch noch) ? - Hattest du nicht gar mal eine in deinem tibolt verbaut ?

irgendwie nervt mich die performance der Anbauteile schon stark und ich bin gut am überlegen ob ich es nicht einfach peppiger aufbaue. Mir macht das fahren mit dem Radl so wie es ist einfach nicht mehr soo viel Freude.. 

viele Grüße zurück

ron


----------



## RetroRocky (26. September 2011)

stimmt am Tibolt hatte ich auch mal eine Tange Struts (Shockblade) montiert,
sie hat eine EBL von ungefähr 90mm und einen fast zu vernachlassigbaren Federweg,
die Judi FSX fand ich optisch wie auch fahrtechnisch die beste Lösung und ist auch deshalb haute noch so verbaut.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Learoy (26. September 2011)

Du hast noch eins?


----------



## blapporian (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle,

dann poste ich mal mein Radl.

Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Rocky Mountain Oxygen Race aus dem Jahr 1997 (bin Erstbesitzer)

Datenblatt hier:
http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...nd=Rocky+Mountain&Model=Oxygen+Race&Type=bike

Modifiziert wurden:
1998: Lenkerhörnchen von Trek und Reifenwechsel
1999: Selle Italia Flite Titan Gel-Sattel
2003: Mavic X221-Laufradsätze (Shimano LX) aufgrund von Speichenbruch
2009: XT Hollowtech II-Kurbel aufgrund von verschlissenem Innenlager

Sattelfarbe und Klingel dürften Störfaktoren sein, ich weiß


----------



## ronmen (12. Oktober 2011)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> stimmt am Tibolt hatte ich auch mal eine Tange Struts (Shockblade) montiert,
> sie hat eine EBL von ungefähr 90mm und einen fast zu vernachlassigbaren Federweg,
> die Judi FSX fand ich optisch wie auch fahrtechnisch die beste Lösung und ist auch deshalb haute noch so verbaut.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Hey Michael,

magst du uns mal ein bild des TiBOLT mit der Judy FSX posten ?

vg
ronmen


----------



## euphras (12. Oktober 2011)

blapporian schrieb:


> ...
> Sattelfarbe und Klingel dürften Störfaktoren sein, ich weiß



Nicht nur die...

...warum wurde das Innenlager nicht durch ein zeitlich korrektes  ersetzt? Vierarm-Kurbeln empfinde ich hier persönlich als Affront.


----------



## RetroRocky (12. Oktober 2011)

ronmen schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> magst du uns mal ein bild des TiBOLT mit der Judy FSX posten ?
> 
> ...



kann ich gerne machen, war gerade am WE mit ihm unterwegs gewesen,
mache mal ein neues Foto, wenn wieder die Sonne scheint....






....so das Wetter war heute schön - hier mal ein aktuelles Foto meines TBolts, ist eigentlich alles aus Titan (Kurbeln Morati, Lenker, Stutze Syncros Titan) und der Rest aus Carbon (Judy FSX, Flite EVO un d Nuke Proof Naben) Schaltung, Bremsen etc. XTR-M900 - hoffe es gefällt ;-)

Gruß Retrorocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (13. Oktober 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> Du hast noch eins?



ja - sonst hätte ich mich sicher auch nicht von diesem Traumbike trennen können, das das Du bekommen hast war mir ja etwas zu groß 19,5" mit dem 18,5er komme ich besser zurecht und es passt jetzt einfach perfekt...





Gruß Retrorocky


----------



## TiJoe (14. Oktober 2011)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> Gruß Retrorocky



Superschön!!!


----------



## magas (21. Oktober 2011)

92 Rocky Mountain EQUIPE





mehr Fotos in meinem Album


----------



## freebee (22. Oktober 2011)

Sehr sehr schönes Photo echt schön gemacht


----------



## ronmen (27. Oktober 2011)

ich habe gehÃ¶rt, dass bis Ende der Woche im Nachbarforum auf retrobike.co.uk so ein "bike of the month" contest ist..

.. mir ist auch zu Ohren gekommen, dass ein Titanfahrrad aus der schwarz rot goldenen Provinz, geboren im Land des Ahornbaumes _(wenigstens der Mythos, die Idee & nicht zuletzt die Aura, wenn sie schon bei Sandvic schweissen lassen mussten )_, mit teilnimmt 

WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber ein paar ibc'ler freuen, die an der Abstimmung ganz objektiv mit teilnehmen  um ein bunteres, internationaleres & weniger lokales Resultat zu erhalten



ronmen schrieb:


> Wenn hier auf Seite 20 schon so viele TiBOLTs herumschlummern, darf meines natuerlich nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mauricer (16. Januar 2012)

heute mal mit standesgemäßer Kurbel bestückt....more to come!







vg

Moritz


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2012)

Nochmal,WAU is dat schön.


----------



## hendr1k (16. Januar 2012)

Wunderschön


----------



## Scherge (16. Januar 2012)

einfach nur schön  ein 91er, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (16. Januar 2012)

nope. ein 1990er.

vg

moritz


----------



## mrbubu (16. Januar 2012)

sehr geil  die XT war aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## mauricer (16. Januar 2012)

hab ich auch behalten. wollte aber endlich mal ein paar revos an dem rad.

vg

moritz


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Moritz
Wünderschönes Rad,aber würde die Kurbel nicht besser passen.



Oder ist die zu modern.
Weiss nicht was ihr alle an den Syncros Kurbeln so schön findet,klärt mich auf.


----------



## .jan (16. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällt's mit der Revo. Aber der Vorbau ist eindeutig zu lang, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie der Sattel steht.


----------



## mauricer (16. Januar 2012)

also ne race face hatte ich an meinem 96er altitude, aber an ein 1990er würde ich sie jetzt doch für etwas jung halten.

@jan: ich sitz ganz bequem auf dem radel, es ist aber noch was kürzeres unterwegs zwecks finaler syncros-isierung.

m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (16. Januar 2012)

Das mag ja bequem sein, gehört aber nicht so. Die Sattelstütze sollte in etwa in der Mitte des Sattels sein. Wenn es extrem davon abweicht, ich der Vorbau zu lang.
Außerdem sieht's kagge aus. Ist doch schade an dem schönen Rad.


----------



## ascena (16. Januar 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> also ne race face hatte ich an meinem 96er altitude, aber an ein 1990er würde ich sie jetzt doch für etwas jung halten...
> m



Race Face gibt's doch erst seit 1994, oder?
Mir gefallen die Revo's am blizzard auch sehr gut


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2012)

O.K.,ich geb mich geschlagen.
Aber ne schwarze Kurbel wär schick.
LG


----------



## ascena (16. Januar 2012)

Dürfen hier auch altitudes rein? 
Ich habe noch ein '95er...Oder ist hier blizzard_only


----------



## mauricer (16. Januar 2012)

ähem....*räusper*...ich seh da aber schon ne schwarze kurbel, gell..

vg

Moritz


----------



## msony (17. Januar 2012)

Ich wusste,ich bin doch farbenblind.


----------



## RetroRocky (17. Januar 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> heute mal mit standesgemäßer Kurbel bestückt....more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Moritz,

schön mein Ex-Blizzard in HH zu sehen wo ich aufgewachsen bin (bis 1979 in Langenhorn)
gefällt mir aber mit den originalen XT- auch besser als mit den Revo´s - die sind einfach zu neu...

VG Michel


----------



## mauricer (17. Januar 2012)

hattest du ja auch schon mal erwähnt. wobei die revos laut meiner recherchen auch um 1990 das erste mal auftauchten, insofern hielten sich meine gewissensbisse in grenzen. die kurbel bleibt ja auch bei mir, so dass ich jederzeit wieder ändern kann.

vg

moritz


----------



## newsboy (17. Januar 2012)




----------



## mauricer (17. Januar 2012)

mit einem jahr unterschied kann ich noch sehr gut leben.....danke ashok.

ich hatte die info von hier http://www.classic-mtb.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=18, was dann wohl korrigiert werden muss.

vg

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NuckChorris (17. Januar 2012)

Moritz, das sieht lecker und stimmig aus. Die Revos passen ausgezeichnet!
Einzig die Streckbank von Vorbau finde ich störend... aber das willst du ja noch anpassen!

Gruß,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## Homer.j1 (18. Januar 2012)

Die revos wurden zwar 1991 schon angepriesen, sind aber erst viel später auf den Markt gekommen. Ein Freund von mir hat damals bestimmt noch zwei Jahre darauf gewartet, bestimmt sogar noch länger. Ansonsten sieht das Rocky sehr schön aus bis auf die schon erwähnte Sattelstellung.

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## mauricer (18. Januar 2012)

der sattel hat sich gestern wie von geisterhand korrigiert....

vg

moritz


----------



## mauricer (5. Februar 2012)

ich habe fertig.






vg

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (5. Februar 2012)

schunderwön!


----------



## .jan (5. Februar 2012)

Top Moritz!!


----------



## RetroRocky (5. Februar 2012)

sehr schön Moritz,

und der alte Bunker vom Heiligengeistfeld steht auch noch - der Kreis schließt sich -
mein Ex-Bike wieder in meiner Ex-Heimat Hamburg....

fast genau heute vor 30 Jahren bin ich aus Hamburg nach Frankfurt gezogen ;-)

mir gefallen die Revo´s jetzt auch ganz gut - wenn auch zeitlich zu jung.

viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Radlerin (12. Februar 2012)

Mein Equipe ist auch endlich fertig:


----------



## Homer.j1 (12. Februar 2012)

Eins meiner absoluten Lieblings Rockys, ist wunderschön geworden.

Liebe Grüße Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (12. Februar 2012)

Claudia, das Rad ist wirklich sehr sehr schön geworden! Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## magas (12. Februar 2012)

schönes 92er Equipe - mittlerweile sind wir schon zu dritt hier mit unseren 92er Equipe's


----------



## Radlerin (12. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, können wir ein nationales 92er Equipe-Treffen machen.


----------



## black-panther (12. Februar 2012)

mit Magas eher international


----------



## Radlerin (12. Februar 2012)

Machen wir halt weltweit draus, auch gut!


----------



## msony (12. Februar 2012)

Sehr sehr schönes Rocky,alles Gute.
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (12. Februar 2012)

Claudi:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Februar 2012)

Fein geworden Claudi


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Februar 2012)

ja doch...und trotz nich übermäßiger körperlänge noch optisch ansprchende sattelüberhöhung 
schön. ach ne, exellent.


----------



## Radlerin (13. Februar 2012)

Naja, die Beene sind ja laaang, wa, insgesamt fall ich aber recht kurz aus. Da kommt dann so'ne Sattelüberhöhung bei raus.


----------



## bademeisterpaul (14. Februar 2012)

Radlerin schrieb:


> die Beene sind ja laaang, .... Da kommt dann so'ne Sattelüberhöhung bei raus.



Die "Problematik" kenn ich:















Aber solche Sattelüberhöhungen sind halt auch original 90er


----------



## bighit_fsr (14. Februar 2012)

das schicke violette hardtail ist was für ein Modell? ich nehme an ein thinair, aber von welchem Jahr ist der Hobel?
Danke.


----------



## bademeisterpaul (15. Februar 2012)

Richtig, ist ein 95er Thin Air.


----------



## black-panther (15. Februar 2012)

war beim thin air die Stützenklemme oben nicht gerade?
Zumindest ist sie im Katalog gerade, und auch in den anderen Jahren finde ich kein thin air mit schräger Klemmung


----------



## bademeisterpaul (15. Februar 2012)

Meines wissens waren 1995 noch alle Klemmungen schräg.
(Außer an meinem ´95er altitude t.o., da hat sie irgendein Stümper begradigt)
Erst 1996 waren die Klemmungen gerade (siehe z.B. das 96er Element)


----------



## black-panther (15. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß sowas nicht auswendig, daher hab ich vorhin in die Kataloge geschaut und darum dann hier geschrieben, dass die Klemmungen schräg waren, aber eben nicht beim thin air. Zumindest wenn man den Abbildungen der Kataloge von 1993-1995 folgt. Darum auch meine Verwunderung.

Grüße, Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bademeisterpaul (15. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, hab grad im Katalog gesehen dass da ein thin air mit gerader Klemmung abgebildet ist. Aber das ist ja nix neues dass die Hersteller, gerade Rocky Mountain, öfters mal Details während des laufenden Modelljahres gewechselt haben.
Hab z.B. auch ein ´95er Vertex t.o. im maple leaf Design hier. Laut Katalog gabs das auch erst 1996.


----------



## black-panther (15. Februar 2012)

dat vertex könnte ja auch ein '95 gebauter Rahmen sein, der erst '96 lackiert und verkauft wurde, oder? 

Bist du dir sicher, dass es ein thin air ist? Vielleicht hast du ja das einzige mit schräger Klemmung?


----------



## gibihm (2. Mai 2012)

Nach zwei Monaten wird´s  mal wieder Zeit:

Vor ein paar Wochen gekauft. 
Traumzustand, kein Kratzerchen, alles sorgfältig abgeklebt. 
Verbaut waren aber eine RS Reba und V-Brakes, ansonsten alles original, sogar der WTB/Wheeltech LRS.

Habe dann Judy, Real Bremshebel mit XTR900 Cantis verbaut sowie noch ein paar Farbakzente gesetzt und so sieht es jetzt aus:


----------



## Jupke (3. Mai 2012)

gibihm schrieb:


> Nach zwei Monaten wird´s  mal wieder Zeit:
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen gekauft.
> Traumzustand, kein Kratzerchen, alles sorgfältig abgeklebt.
> ...


----------



## SCM (3. Mai 2012)

Mir wäre es zu bunt. Eine grandiose Basis, an der für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Blingbling verbaut wurde, bzw. Details noch nicht stimmig sind:

- Vorbau (schwarzer Race Face oder Syncros Cattlehead wären schön)
- Lenkergriffe + SRT-Gummis sind zu viel des Guten
- Cablehanger und Bremshebel passen irgendwie auch nicht...

Alles Geschmackssache, aber für mich hat dieses Exemplar eher Endgegnerstatus:


----------



## stratege-0815 (3. Mai 2012)

Aber hier sehen die schwarz lackierten Reifen Schei$$e aus.
Da fahre ich lieber ehrlich einen modernen Schwalbe Reifen und zeige damit das der Klassiker auch noch wirklich im Gelände bewegt wird.


----------



## SCM (3. Mai 2012)

Die Reifen sind das geringste Problem...  Es geht vielmehr darum, dass der Rahmen schon so gut für sich alleine steht, dass er am besten mit schwarzen teilen zur Geltung kommt. Der Maple Altitude braucht nicht mal gelbe Griffgummis, um gaaaanz weit aus der Masse zu stechen - das steht schon für sich alleine alles ganz gut.


----------



## TiJoe (3. Mai 2012)

SCM schrieb:


> Mir wäre es zu bunt. Eine grandiose Basis, an der für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Blingbling verbaut wurde, bzw. Details noch nicht stimmig sind:
> 
> - Vorbau (schwarzer Race Face oder Syncros Cattlehead wären schön)
> - Lenkergriffe + SRT-Gummis sind zu viel des Guten
> ...



Super schöner Aufbau!!! 

Sogar mit den alten Crossmax, fast wie mein altes Rocky...

Gruß Joe


----------



## atzepenga (3. Mai 2012)

Was sind das für Cantis,schw.XT oder CNC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibihm (3. Mai 2012)

Wäre doch langweilig, wenn alle denselben Geschmack hätten.
Mir gefällt das Cockpit so wie es ist, in natura ist das gar nicht so aufdringlich wie es auf den Fotos ´rüberkommt.
Aber: Mit den Cablehangern bin ich auch noch nicht glücklich...


----------



## charly.jr (4. Juni 2012)

SCM schrieb:


> Mir wäre es zu bunt. Eine grandiose Basis, an der für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Blingbling verbaut wurde, bzw. Details noch nicht stimmig sind:
> 
> - Vorbau (schwarzer Race Face oder Syncros Cattlehead wären schön)
> - Lenkergriffe + SRT-Gummis sind zu viel des Guten
> ...



Schönes RM. Ist der Besitzer hier im Forum? Hätte ein paar Fragen bzgl. der Syncros Kurbeln.

Bin für sachdienliche Hinweise sehr dankbar


----------



## KingJan (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich war schon ewig nicht mehr in diesem Forum. Jetzt keimt wieder ein gewisses Interesse. Durch Zufall bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Mittlerweile habe ich mir alle Bilder angesehen. Dieses Altitude ist mein absoluter Favorit. Gratulation an den Besitzer. Schöner geht es kaum. Bei Zeiten werde ich mal eins meiner Rockys ablichten und hier 'reinsetzen.
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Berni1965 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte diesen Thread um mein 91er Hammer erweitern. Ich habe es in der Bucht für zu viel Geld ersteigert. Aber als ich es sah, dachte ich mir, das must du einfach haben,daraus läßt sich bestimmt etwas nettes herrichten.
Gesagt,getan... komplett zerlegt, gestrahlt, gepulvert, neue Decals von Gil.
Hier nun ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand:



Ich werde allerdings noch einen XT Laufradsatz verbauen, und vielleicht auch die 733er Bremshebel mit den dicken Bremszügen. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken die Kurbel schwarz eloxieren zu lassen, mal sehen. 

Gruß Berni


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juni 2012)

Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## Sascha31 (7. Juni 2012)

Schaaaaarrff !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly.jr (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Berni,

wenn man das Ergebnis sieht, kannst du garnicht zuviel bezahlt haben 

Was ich mich jedoch immer Frage, worin unterscheiden sich Hammer, Altitude bzw Equipe???

Gruß, charly.jr


----------



## Learoy (7. Juni 2012)

Die haben andere Rohrsätze, wobei die Reihenfolge Altitude, Equipe, Hammer ist (bezogen auf nur diese drei).


----------



## Berni1965 (7. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Blumen. Der Rahmen hat halt ein paar interessante Details, die mich zum Kauf bewegt haben




irgendwie gefielen mir diese Zuganschläge und die Kabelführung des Umwerfers. Und es ist halt ein altes Rocky, wollte ich halt schon länger haben. Jetzt ist es mein einziges Rad. 

Gruß Berni


----------



## euphras (8. Juni 2012)

Berni1965 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Der Rahmen hat halt ein paar interessante Details, die mich zum Kauf bewegt haben. irgendwie gefielen mir diese Zuganschläge und die Kabelführung des Umwerfers. Und es ist halt ein altes Rocky, wollte ich halt schon länger haben. Jetzt ist es mein einziges Rad.
> 
> Gruß Berni



Das sind so die Schmankerl, die einem alten Rocky den i-Tüpfel aufsetzen!  Schönes, ehrliches Rad ohne Bling-Bling à la die typischen KLEIN-Aufbauten, die man hier und woanders so zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## atzepenga (8. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönwürde die Kurbel so lassen und vielleicht nur noch schwarze XT-Cantis verbauen...


----------



## KingJan (8. Juni 2012)

Genau. Ich würde auch alle Anbauteile so lassen wie sie sind.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## argh (8. Juni 2012)

mir gefällt´s auch so wie es da steht. eventuell würden dem rad skinwalls noch gut stehen.


----------



## Berni1965 (8. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare, ein anderer Vorbau ist noch im Zulauf, war vor 14Tagen in der Bucht, mit gerader
Abschlußkappe. Die Bremsen laß ich so, schwarz und Silber halten sich ja einigermaßen die Waage. 
Gruß Berni


----------



## mauricer (8. Juni 2012)

wie wärs denn mit dem hier?

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=205953

lg

Moritz


----------



## KingJan (8. Juni 2012)

Grünau?? Sehr schönes Teil!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni1965 (8. Juni 2012)

Okay, schöner Vorbau, aber durch die gerade Kappe wird er auch nicht schlanker .Ich hatte ja auch erst einen Syncros 
verbaut, aber ich meine, ein Stahlvorbau paßt optisch besser.
In der Bike 1.90 ist ein Stratos, welches eben diesen Stahlvorbau besitzt.Angeblich soll Syncros auch Stahlvorbauten hergestellt haben, ob das stimmt weiß ich
nicht. Für Infos bin ich dankbar.
Gruß Berni


----------



## mauricer (8. Juni 2012)

dann such dir einen originalen rocky-vorbau mit noodle. hab leider grad einen verkauft, aber ab und an gibt es ja welche. die sind etwas schlanker gehalten als die syncros.

wobei ich finde, die sehen gar nicht so massiv aus (schau mal in mein album ans blizzard).

gruss

Moritz


----------



## aal (8. Juni 2012)

Es gab sehr schöne Stahlvorbauten von SYNCROS. Die sind dem Aluminium- Teil ähnlich, halt insgesamt schlanker. Und davon wiederum unterscheidet sich der RM Vorbau kaum, nur am Klemmkonus ist der anders. Sieht man aber in eingebautem Zustand nicht. Hier mal so ein RM Stahlvorbau:




Ciao,
Alexander

Und ja, das grüne Hammer ist genau so wies dasteht absolute Sahne; lädt richtig zum fahren ein, schön!


----------



## Berni1965 (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo Moritz,
Den Orig. Rocky Vorbau hab ich ja auf dem Bild verbaut. Man erkennt bloß die Schrift nicht.

Hallo Alexander,
Genau den erwarte ich! Mir gefällt halt die Abschlußkappe
besser, wenn sie gerade ist. Bin halt ein wenig pingelig
bei einigen Sachen. 

Ps. Das Blizzard gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Ianus (8. Juni 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> ....... à la die typischen KLEIN-Aufbauten, die man hier und woanders so zu sehen bekommt.



Achtung, Feind liest mit....


----------



## Berni1965 (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo allerseits, als Vergleich hier nun ein Bild mit Skinwalls, sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Aber seht selbst...




Gruß Berni


----------



## stoppi_71 (13. Juni 2012)

Ich antworte jetzt einmal stellvertretend für 50 Millionen Deutsche, die gerade vor dem Bildschirm hocken: Schaut mMn beides sehr gut aus. Komplett in Schwarz etwas bulliger bzw. aggressiver, mit den eher ins Braun gehenden Flanken halt eine Spur eleganter/luftiger. Auf jeden Fall ein wirklich schöner Aufbau.


----------



## atzepenga (13. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt beides,kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## imemine (14. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöner Aufbau... Skinwalls harmonieren ziemlich gut mit dem grün...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (14. Juni 2012)

sehr schöne Rahmenfarbe, mit den Skins wirkt es luftiger, leichter und auch schöner...

Grüße Retrorocky


----------



## argh (14. Juni 2012)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> sehr schöne Rahmenfarbe, mit den Skins wirkt es luftiger, leichter und auch schöner...



finde ich auch.


----------



## Ben Sarotti (14. Juni 2012)

Moin Berni,
das "Hammer" ist der Hammer, sehr gelungener Aufbau. Zeitlos, schnörkellos ohne viel BlingBling, so muß ein Rocky aussehen. 
Schön finde ich auch das knallige grün.
Ach ja, bitte die Skinwalls lassen, wirkt leichter und schneller.
Schöne Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Berni1965 (15. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank , die Skinwalls bleiben erstmal drauf, ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber vielleicht gibts ja bald wieder die Smoke/Dart Kombi aus Bonn. 
Die Farbe ist Ral 6018 (gelbgrün). das 6038 wär mir lieber gewesen, aber das gab es nicht

gruß Berni


----------



## panchito (16. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen,












Getauscht werden noch Pedale (waren nur zur kurzen Probefahrt montiert), Vorbau (kürzer und schwarz), Sattelstütze (schwarz) und Kettenblätter (auch schwarz).
Evt. wird auch noch die Kurbel getauscht. Statt der Race Face würde mich eine XTR FC-M 900 reizen.

Servus


----------



## atzepenga (17. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön was ist das für eine Gabel?

VG Simon

Ps:XTR 900 Kurbel&schwarze Sattelstütze hätte ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panchito (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,

die Gabel ist eine Sonderanfertigung von Bendixen. 
Kurbel und Sattelstütze hätte ich gerne, aber momentan habe ich meine Frau mit einer neuen Küche im Kreuz.
Da muss das Rocky nun eben etwas warten ..... 
Schade, ist aber so :-(


----------



## argh (17. Juni 2012)

Das Rad ist toll und die Gabel vom Herrn Bendixen erst recht. Ich dachte, er würde keine Rohre biegen können/ wollen... Falsch gedacht.


----------



## theofil11 (27. Juni 2012)

...also Endgegnerstyle hatte es definitiv erst mit der *Race Face I-Beam* Kurbel anstatt der überzogenen Syncros Revos und mit der wunderschönen *TWP Bremsbrücke*...


----------



## Triple F (1. Juli 2012)

Ein Traum ! Wie oft habe ich das Rad bis spät in die Nacht im Katalog angelechzt? Perfekter Aufbau.... Und die RF sind wirklich sehr viel stimmiger. Evtl. noch rote Bremshebel?


----------



## Berni1965 (2. Juli 2012)

So, hier zu später Stunde noch mal ein Upgrade meines Rockies:







Nachdem ich hier im Forum einen schönen Satz Reifen erwerben konnte, und am Samstag ein xt Lrs. den Weg zu mir fand, stand dem finalen Aufbau nichts mehr im Weg. Vorbau,  Sattel und Bremshebel wurden auch ersetzt. 

Wünsche Euch einen guten Start in die Woche.

Gruß Berni


----------



## mauricer (2. Juli 2012)

Berni, das gefällt mit sehr gut so!

VG

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (2. Juli 2012)

Goil


----------



## Learoy (17. Januar 2013)

Hier mein Rocky Mountain TiBolt, zu dem ich kurz ein paar einleitende Worte verlieren möchte.


Zunächst gilt mein Dank Micha aka Retrorocky, der mir diesen wunderbaren Rahmen samt Tretlager (Mavic) und einem Race Face Titanvorbau (der nicht verbaut wurde) zu einem fairen Kurs überlassen hat. Auch die Kurbel erwarb ich später noch von ihm.
Nachdem ich den Rahmen persönlich bei ihm abgeholt hatte, dauerte es einige Monate, bis ich mit dem Aufbau wirklich beginnen konnte, da die Teile wohlüberlegt sein wollten und es teils länger brauchte, sie zu bezahlbaren Preisen zu finden - zudem sollten sie durchweg in sehr gutem, quasi neuwertigem Zustand sein. Zunächst erwog ich einen Aufbauthread, allerdings entschied ich mich letztlich dagegen, da ich vordringlich meine ganz eigenen Vorlieben umsetzen wollte und mir bewusst war, dass ich manchen Puristen im hiesigen Bereich damit quer komme. Optisch schlicht sollte es sein, Titan und wenig Gewicht spielten eine Rolle, aber nicht auf Biegen und Brechen. Das Gesamtbild sollte einfach stimmig sein und die wenigen neuen Teile sollten sich optisch in das Bild eines Rades von 1993 unauffällig einfügen. Farblich sollte nichts von den roten Schriftzügen ablenken. Jahrgänge spielen für mich keine Rolle.
Bei einigen Detailfragen standen mir Micha und Max (Nightstorm95) stets mit freundlichem Rat zur Seite. 

Die erste Ausfahrt am Berg zeigte mir bereits, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen einem Hammer Race und dem TiBolt ist, ich hätte das vorher nicht in dem Maße vermutet. Der Nutzungsgrad ist hoch, ich nehm es für so ziemlich jede Fahrt, an deren Ziel ich das Rad entweder mit hinein nehmen kann oder es nicht aus den Augen lassen muss. Außer bei Regen, da ich im Regelfall nicht pitschnass an meinem Ziel ankommen kann. Mein Hammer habe ich seit das TiBolt fertig ist nur noch 2x bewegt.





Teileliste:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain TiBolt, 1993, 19,5"
Steuersatz: Chris King sotto voce, schwarz, Titan Baseplate, Titanschraube 
Spacer: Moots Titanium, 10mm + 5mm 
Vorbau: Race Face Ti-Beam, 135mm 
Shim: Syncros magnesium, schwarz eloxiert
Lenker: J&L, Titan, 580mm, 5°
Griffe: Ritchey Truegrip 
Barends: Towsen, Titan
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag SL/Ti, long travel kit 
Bremsen: Avid Tri-Align II (Bild zeigt noch DiaCompe 987)
Bremsbacken: Kool Stop 
Brems- und Schalthebel: Shimano STI, XTR 910 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, FD-M 901 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR, RD-M 910 
Kette: Shimano CN-7401 
Tretlager: Mavic RD-616, Middleburn Kurbelabzieher
Kurbel: Race Face I-Beam (1995), 170mm 
Kettenblätter: Shimano XTR (46/36/26), Middleburn Kurbelblattschrauben schwarz
Pedale: Shimano XT, PD-M 730 
Sattelstütze: J&L, Titan, 400mm (Bild zeigt noch Syncros Titanstütze)
Sattel: Flite Titanium 
Naben: Chris King Classic, schwarz, 28/32 Loch 
Speichen: DT Swiss, 2.0-1.8 
Felgen: Mavic XC717 
Reifen: Schwalbe Furious Fred, Evo, 2.00
Kassette: Shimano XTR, CS-M950, 11-30 (Titan) (Bild zeigt noch XTR 900, 12-28)
Spannachsen: Control Tech, Titan 
Züge: Gore RideOn sealed low friction, schwarz 
Flaschenhalter: King cage, Titan 

Gewicht: knapp 9,9kg

weitere Updates in der Pipeline: Titanupgrades für Schaltwerk, Kurbelschrauben und weitere Schrauben, CNC Plattformpedale mit Titanachse, Titanachse fürs Tretlager - bringt zusammen nochmal knapp 400g. Am Ende sollten 9,5kg realistisch sein.

Die Reifen mögen für einige mehr als grenzwertig sein, ich musste mich auch kurz dran gewöhnen, finde sie aber gerade für meine Zwecke wunderbar.


----------



## TiJoe (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad!

Für einen solchen Rahmen würde ich meinen Fuhrpark glatt auch noch mal umstricken...

Gruß Joe


----------



## pago79 (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr feines TiBolt

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (17. Januar 2013)

Na das ist ja mal ein Upgrade zu deinem Hammer Race!


----------



## zagato (17. Januar 2013)

blizzard mit race face ex vorbau


----------



## RetroRocky (18. Januar 2013)

@Chris  - sehr schön geworden das TBolt, 
gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, hat einfach schlichte Klasse und sehr viel Ausstrahlung !

lieben Gruß nach B.

Micha

 @zagato - das Blizzard ist auch sehr schön farblich abgestimmt, nur die "nicht kanadischen Teile" Kurbeln + Sattelstutze (TUNE) irirtieren mich ein wenig ... ;-(


----------



## atzepenga (18. Januar 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Vorbau: Race Face Ti-Beam, 135mm


----------



## Freefall79 (18. Januar 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Hier mein Rocky Mountain TiBolt, zu dem ich kurz ein paar einleitende Worte verlieren möchte.
> 
> 
> Zunächst gilt mein Dank Micha aka Retrorocky, der mir diesen wunderbaren Rahmen samt Tretlager (Mavic) und einem Race Face Titanvorbau (der nicht verbaut wurde) zu einem fairen Kurs überlassen hat. Auch die Kurbel erwarb ich später noch von ihm.
> ...



Wahnsinnsrad, brutal schöner Aufbau!
Ich muss gestehen, dass mich das Retrofieber noch nicht so arg gepackt hat, aber nachdem ein Kumpel von mir für dieses Jahr eine MTB-Marathon Teilnahme mit Oldschool Hardtail, Starrgabel, Cantibremsen angezettelt hat, möchte ich doch mal schauen, womit ich da antreten würde.

Mein Retro-Radl ist ein 19" Marin "Pine Mountain" (also Brot-und-Butter Stahlrahmen) und in 19" ist es mir einen Tick zu klein.

Nun zu meiner Frage: welches RM hatte eine identische Geometrie zu dem hier gezeigten Ti-Bolt?
19,5" denke ich, würden mir reichen, denn bei dem Marin konnte ich mir mit einer 400er Syncros Hardcore ganz gut über die Runden helfen.
Zudem habe ich (mal von den Kurbeln abgesehen) noch eine komplette XTR900 herumliegen, silberne Race Face Turbine mit Standardlochkreis, Syncros Cattlehead sowie Hardcore (die aber wohl im falschen Durchmesser) und Syncros Steuersatz. Eine Judy XC aus '95 mit ca. 215mm Gabelschaft ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Wenn ich mir mein Teilesammelsurium betrachte, kommt eigentlich nur ein Stahl Rocky Mountain aus '92 bis '95 in Frage, oder?
Blizzard, Altitude oder Vertex (waren die ersten Vertex nicht auch Stahlrahmen)?

Könnte das aus Eurer Sicht ein stimmiger Aufbau werden, auch wenn die RF Turbine in der Umgebung XTR, Syncros wohl ein bißchen einsam wirken wird?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Learoy (18. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte, es freut mich, dass auch Euch mein Aufbau zusagt.
 @Thomas: Die Geometrie des TiBolts deckt sich mit keiner anderen RM-Geometrie zu 100%. Überhaupt sind Rockys in der Geo alle etwas unterschiedlich und unterscheiden sich nicht lediglich in der Wahl des Rahmenmaterials. Ich bin 1,85m, wenn Du nicht gerade 1,90+ bist, sollte Dir ein 19,5" vermutlich genügen, zumal Scherge der einzige ist, bei dem ich je ein 21"-TiBolt gesehen habe.
Das Vertex wurde 1992 noch aus Tange Prestige gefertigt, seit 1993 aus Alu. Ansonsten findet man die Teile nach und nach eigentlich immer - von falschen Durchmessern schon vorhandener Teile würde ich mich nicht abschrecken lassen.


----------



## Freefall79 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo Learoy,
vielen Dank für die superschnelle Antwort. Ich propagierte meine Körperlänge mal mit 192cm, beim Passamt waren sie aber wohl wenig genau und somit sind's effektiv 190cm. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass mir ein 21"er zu groß wäre und ich suche somit nach 19,5" oder 20" (habe gerade auch ein Kona gesehen, die wohl 20" Rahmen hatten).
Grundsätzlich schlägt mein Herz aber für die Rockies; mein '03er Element/Instinct macht mir nach wie vor Freude. Zudem eben die zu RM hervorragend passenden Syncros Teile.
Von einer nicht passenden Sattelstütze lasse ich mich von dem Vorhaben sicher nicht abschrecken. Diese ist in einem Top-Zustand und somit sicher als Tauschobjekt brauchbar.
Nach schönen Stahlrahmen (also Blizzard oder Altitude) werde ich dann mal die Augen offen halten.
Über Deinen TiBolt geht zwar nichts, doch ist das Budget für's 5. Rad doch sehr begrenzt und die vorhandenen Teile würden einem Titanrahmen wohl auch nicht gerecht.

Viele Grüße und genieße jeden Meter mit dem Schmuckstück!


----------



## bademeisterpaul (18. Januar 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> Überhaupt sind Rockys in der Geo alle etwas unterschiedlich und unterscheiden sich nicht lediglich in der Wahl des Rahmenmaterials.



Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich meine dass in jedem Fall Vertex und Altitude die selben Geometrien haben und auch bei meinem Thin Air ist die Geo identisch mit den höherwertigen. Beim Blizzard vermute ich das auch sehr stark. Erst ind den unteren Klassen müssten die Geometrien etwas abweichen.
Wie sich das jetzt mit deinem (nebenbei extrem gelungen aufgebauten) Ti Bolt ist weiss ich leider nicht, das fehlt mir hier leider zum verifizieren

Achja, Galerie:


----------



## Learoy (18. Januar 2013)

Vertex und Altitude sind bei 18,5" identisch, bei 19,5" laut `96er Katalog nicht ganz, da soll sich ein Unterschied von 5mm Oberrohrlänge ausmachen lassen. Equipe und Blizzard hingegen sind offenbar wirklich identisch in der Geo. Ich hatte vorhin versehentlich noch die angegebenen Vorbaudaten mit einbezogen, was natürlich unsinnig war.

Die Geodaten vom TiBolt findest Du im ´93er Katalog auf retrobike. Die allerdings scheint mir in der Tat kein anderes Modell zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (18. Januar 2013)

ich glaube nicht, dass beim equipe das OR so stark abfällt wie beim 96er blizzard (18,5").

....sorry learoy. du hast recht!


----------



## bighit_fsr (19. Januar 2013)

müsste das 96er sein in 17,5":





fällt doch auch stark ab, oder?


----------



## noka78 (24. Januar 2013)

Goldrausch in den Rockys ...heute war es soweit, kleine Steckprobe fürs erste...der LRS bzw. Felgen werden noch ersetzt durch Wolber AT 400.

Musste mit Überraschen feststellen das die 113er Welle von der Race Face Turbine doch zu kurz ist. Hätte gedacht die wäre für die I-Beam ausreichend! Hat da jemand zufällig ein Tauschobjekt oder Ersatz oder eine andere Lösung?   













Jetzt stellt sich eigentlich nur noch die Griff-Frage? ODI's?

Goldene Rocky Grüße


----------



## Mathes66 (24. Januar 2013)

Wow, das gefällt mir sehr gut. Für die I-Beam benötigst du ein 122er Innenlager.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## atzepenga (24. Januar 2013)

Hast Du da zwischen Gabelkrone und Steuersatz einen Spacer eingesetzt?


----------



## black-panther (24. Januar 2013)

Beim Vergrößern sieht es so aus, als wenn da noch der Gabelkonus fehlt oder nicht komplett aufgeschlagen ist.
Aber ist ja auch nur die Steckprobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyline_MR (24. Januar 2013)

glaube ich nicht, er hat wahrscheinlich nur den Gabelkonus nicht aufgeschlagen


----------



## noka78 (24. Januar 2013)

leute,danke für eure sorgnis... ihr habt schon gesehen wie spät es war oder - ick wohne hier nicht alleine! aber das war ja nicht die frage, der Mathias erhält hier volle Punktzahl  dank dir für die nette und projekt-weiterführende antwort !!!


----------



## MForrest (4. Februar 2013)

O.K. ich versuche hier mal ein Bild von meinem 97-Blizzard hochzuladen ....

Als nächstes kommt dann noch eine weise -lackierte- Gabel mit schwarzen Ahornblätter..


----------



## MForrest (4. Februar 2013)

O.K. ich habe's begriffen wie ich ganze Bilder hier rein bringe, also dann mal unsere Rocky Family ...

Elements 1993 ehem. von meiner Frau, nun passt die große Tochter drauf ...






und dann noch mein "Neuerwerb" vom Frühjahr 2012, ein Altitude aus dem Jahre 1995, aber leider ersetzt es mir mein '91 nicht ..






und weil es mir eh zu wohl ist, noch das 97-er Blizzard


----------



## Freefall79 (4. Februar 2013)

Ein sehr schönes Altitude. Leider ist mir gerade ein 19,5er '95er Rahmen bei eBay durch die Lappen gegangen, sonst dürfte ich auch bald ein Deinem sehr ähnliches mein eigen nennen.
Sind in Deiner Judy XC noch die Elastomere drin? Ich habe noch ein Risse Racing Tuning Kit drin... ob's noch funktioniert?! Ma waaas es net.

Ist die Syncros-Stütze eine von '95?

Ach ja und generell: schöner RM-Klassiker Fuhrpark!

Cheers!

EDIT: Der Rahmen, der mir bei eBay durch die Lappen gegangen ist, war ein '96er. Also grün/silber und nicht blau/silber


----------



## meinhardon (5. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn mit der Klemmung für die Stütze geschehen? Defekt und ausgebessert oder nur übertaped?
Wenn noch jemand genau diese goldene schräge Klemme (95er Altitude) hat und loswerden möchte, sollte dieser mir eine PN schreiben, meine ist auch leicht kaputt.
Gruß


----------



## TiJoe (5. Februar 2013)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Klemmung für die Stütze geschehen? Defekt und ausgebessert oder nur übertaped?



Sieht nach einem Stück Schlauch aus, was den Schmutzeintritt ins Sitzrohr vermeiden soll. 

Joe


----------



## msony (5. Februar 2013)

Sieht nach Schrumpfschlauch aus.


----------



## ascena (5. Februar 2013)

ich habe dafür immer ein Stück Rennrad- oder Trekkingradschlauch genommen (je nachdem was passt). Ist sehr effektiv.

@ MForrest: Das '95er altitude habe ich auch. Mit goldenem RF Lenker und goldener RF Kurbel. Fährt sich top. 

Was ist das auf deinem Oberrohr, das bräunliche kurz vorm Sattelrohr? Ein Aufkleber?


----------



## Freefall79 (5. Februar 2013)

ascena schrieb:


> Was ist das auf deinem Oberrohr, das bräunliche kurz vorm Sattelrohr? Ein Aufkleber?



Könnte fast ein Ahronblatt sein. Vielleicht kommt der Rahmen ursprünglich vom Kimmerle? Wobei der sich wohl dezenter "verewigen" würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

machen wir der raterei ein Ende ...

Das "Ding" an allen Sattelstützen ist ein Stück Schlauch, das schätzt nur der, der schon mal eine Stütze rausgeklopft hat.

Das rote Ahornblatt am Altitude Oberrohr deckt einen Kratzer ab.

Grüße aus dem verschneiten Schwarzwald


----------



## Radsatz (7. Februar 2013)

MForrest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> machen wir der raterei ein Ende ...
> 
> ...


Schlauch ist nicht or.weist aber Kenner u.Voredenker aus


----------



## troje (8. Februar 2013)

Hier ist meiner 1992 Blizzard, gar kein 'garage queen' und sicher auch nicht vollig 'period korrekt'. Aber einer meiner Favoriten um in das Wochenende mit fahren zu gehen. XTR M950 Vbrakes und RaceFace Isis BB und Kurbeln sind eigentlich nicht wie original. Sicher original sind die Tange Struts gabeln. Eigentlich braucht er nog ein schwarze Syncros seatpost, jetzt habe ich nur ein Silbere Syncros Version, die 27.0 Variant ist schwierig zu finden...


----------



## troje (8. Februar 2013)

Nicht retro, aber doch Rocky  .... und Stahl!

Dies ist ein 2003 Blizzard, modern montiert...


----------



## troje (8. Februar 2013)

Und letztes... ein Projekt fur die nachtste Wochen 

1994 Altitude...


----------



## TiJoe (8. Februar 2013)

Wow! 

Sehr schön! 

Joe


----------



## Jazzman1991 (8. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## mauricer (14. März 2013)

So...auch wenn ich schon viele Räder hab gehen lassen, das eine, das immer bleiben wird, ist mein 1990er Blizzard. Daher hat es auch besondere Zuwendung verdient.  Nach mehrwöchigem Wellness-Urlaub im Erzgebirge, wo es fachmännisch "versorgt" wurde, scheint es nun für die nächsten 20 Jahre gerüstet.

Vorher:














Ans Weiss wollte ich nicht ran, so lang ich keinen vollständigen Decalsatz habe.

Nachher:










Totale:






Danky Franky, danke Dany! Werd ich nicht vergessen....

Jetzt gehts an den Wiederaufbau.

LG

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (14. März 2013)

eins der wenigen Räder auf welches ich richtig neidisch bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer.j1 (14. März 2013)

Was so schlimm sah das schon aus? Wow habt ihr aber wieder gut hinbekommen....

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## huhue (14. März 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Quen (14. März 2013)

Toll gemacht!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## troje (27. April 2013)

Nicht jetzt da, aber ich komme da sicher!


----------



## noka78 (23. Juni 2013)

fast fertig...

updates:

- LRS BX 26 mit schwarzen XT-Naben und Ritchey Z-Max
- Syncros Lenker mit goldenen Shim

ein zeitgerechter Flite folgt...

Grüße aus den Rockys


----------



## msony (23. Juni 2013)

Wau,super schönes Rad,die Lackierung ist echt klasse.
Aber gut mal die Rocky Gallerie zu beleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troje (23. Juni 2013)

Meine '97 Altitude T.O. 

Ausgestattet mit M950, Judy SL, RaceFace Lenker mit Syncros Kettenblatter, Syncros Sattelstutze, Lenker und Vorbau, Flite Transalp, Chris King Hinternabe und Steuersatze, Panaracer Magic Smoke und Dart Reifen, Ringle Flaschenhalter und gelbe Oury Griffe


----------



## noka78 (23. Juni 2013)

Dank dir Markus, ja die gefällt...vor allem dem Perlglanz in der Sonne, jedesmal schön anzuschauen. Daher noch ein kleiner Nachschub 





und das Cockpit...


----------



## msony (23. Juni 2013)

Boar,sieht aus wie ein Neurad,toll.


----------



## atzepenga (24. Juni 2013)

zwei schöne Rockys@Norman:bei der Mag würde ich noch die ShockBoots dran machen,die wirkt so schmächtig im Vergleich zum Rahmen?!
(glaube habe noch welche...)


----------



## Learoy (24. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Blizzard kann ich mich nicht für die weißen Enden der Spannachsen erwärmen, sonst aber ist das wirklich ein schönes Rad.

Das `94iger Altitude ist meiner Ansicht nach auf einem sehr guten Weg, das kann wunderbar werden. Den Rahmen hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## noka78 (25. Juni 2013)

atzepenga schrieb:


> zwei schöne Rockys@Norman:bei der Mag würde ich noch die ShockBoots dran machen,die wirkt so schmächtig im Vergleich zum Rahmen?!
> (glaube habe noch welche...)



dank dir Simon, ShockBoots hab ich...wollte sie aber erstmal nicht montieren da erstens bei dieser Version keine dabei waren und zweitens ich die goldenen Standrohre passend fand...kommt aber bestimmt noch ran bevor der erste Blizzard reinschneit 

Dank dir Markus und Learoy, freut mich das es gefällt.
Bei den weißen Schnellspannern bin ich auch noch hin und hergerissen...find es aber momentan passend, aber kann ja mal schwarze probieren - nur welche, die XT-Schnellspanner fänd ich da jetzt nicht so prickelnd...vielleicht dann doch keine Spanner sonder zum schrauben...mal schauen


----------



## Learoy (25. Juni 2013)

Die CT-Spannachsen, die ich auch am TiBolt habe, würden sich von der Form her der Nabe wohl gut anschließen, bei den XTR-900 Naben jedenfalls passen sie ganz hervorragend. Und sie sind schwarz.


----------



## hendr1k (26. Juni 2013)

Versuch macht kluch, darf man hier noch mitspielen mit einem klassischen Youngtimer ?


----------



## ascena (26. Juni 2013)

Was ist das für ein Modell?


----------



## hendr1k (26. Juni 2013)

hendr1k schrieb:


>



Neue seite, da muss ich mich selbst zitieren,

ist ein 2000er Fusion, aus reynolds Stahl - daher die frage ob sowas im classic-bike-Bereich evtl. noch geduldet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. Juni 2013)

Schönes Rad Hendrik.
Wenn hier schon so viele Rocky´s in den letzten Tagen auftauchen,stell ich auch noch ein Bild von meinem hier rein, wenn geduldet.





Schönen Abend
Markus


----------



## hendr1k (26. Juni 2013)

wunderschönes Blizzard, fehlt nur noch der Typ-1 Vorbau
ich hab sowas in 160mm -wenn du Bock darauf hast sag bescheid.


----------



## msony (26. Juni 2013)

ja,und die Stütze.Aber ich hab ja Geduld.


----------



## ascena (26. Juni 2013)

Also das Fusion hätte ich als solches nicht erkannt. Hübsch.

Um mal eines von meinen Rocky beizutragen: vertex t.o. aus 1996
(neben meinem recht jungen '07 blizzard das am häufigsten genutzte Bike aus meinem Fuhrpark.)


----------



## atzepenga (26. Juni 2013)

Jungs Danke


----------



## ascena (26. Juni 2013)

und mein SchönwetterindieArbeitFahrrad:

hammer 1995





das SchlechtwetterindieArbeitFahrrad ist ein Marin Sausalito 1993


----------



## mauricer (26. Juni 2013)

msony schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir gut mit den schwarzen Reifen - ob ich das mit meinem Baby antun kann? 

VG

Moritz


----------



## msony (26. Juni 2013)

Musst du wissen,ich würde es machen.
Blizzard ist halt schwarz/weiss.


----------



## Der Toni (27. Juni 2013)

Stell ich mal mein Neues vor:
Rocky Mountain Fusion 1992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (27. Juni 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon so viele Rocky´s in den letzten Tagen auftauchen,stell ich auch noch ein Bild von meinem hier rein, wenn geduldet.
> Schönen Abend
> Markus



überhaupt keine Frage Markus...das muss hier rein  
ich würd ja so gern mal nen *Blizzard* Gruppenfoto machen


----------



## msony (27. Juni 2013)

Jau Norman,das wärs noch.
Alle Blizzards in einer Reihe.


----------



## mauricer (27. Juni 2013)

bin dabei!


----------



## noka78 (27. Juni 2013)

und wo treffen wir uns...
mal die geographische Mitte vom Pott, Hamburch und Börlin ermitteln...wo landen wir da??


----------



## mauricer (27. Juni 2013)

Riecht nach Hannover .....


----------



## Quen (28. Juni 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Riecht nach Hannover .....



Das hast du aber nicht nett formuliert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (28. Juni 2013)

noka78 schrieb:


> und wo treffen wir uns...
> mal die geographische Mitte vom Pott, Hamburch und Börlin ermitteln...wo landen wir da??



Frankfurt nicht vergessen


----------



## mauricer (28. Juni 2013)

Seb, das war natürlich keine Wertung.


----------



## msony (28. Juni 2013)

Also bei mir gäbe es Getränke,Grillzeugs,Unterkunft,Kaffee und Frühstück kostenlos.


----------



## noka78 (28. Juni 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Also bei mir gäbe es Getränke,Grillzeugs,Unterkunft,Kaffee und Frühstück kostenlos.



 ...das klingt verlockend Markus...ein Heimspiel hätte ja auch so seine Vorteile !

wo steht denn der Grill im Pott


----------



## msony (28. Juni 2013)

Wattenscheid nähe Schalke!


----------



## msony (28. Juni 2013)

Weisse Revos.


----------



## wunbock (13. Juli 2013)

Rocky Mountain Altitude


----------



## Learoy (13. Juli 2013)

Die zweite und dritte Zughülse zum Schaltwerk sind aber mächtig zu lang. Vom Aufbau her aber ein schönes Rad, auch wenn ich den Revos Kurbelabzieher spendieren würde, die das Außengewinde nicht verdrecken lassen.


----------



## Skyline_MR (13. Juli 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Weisse Revos.




geiles ding Markus


----------



## troje (11. August 2013)

Kleine Anderungen, mehr Gold mit RaceFace Kurbeln und Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (12. August 2013)

Die RealSeal Steuersätze sind so schön


----------



## msony (16. August 2013)

Hallo
Ich habe mir noch einen Hammer  zusammengebaut.
Nix dolles aber zum täglichen Fahren ist es ok.






Einige Sachen möchte ich noch tauschen,wie Sattelstütze usw.
Gute Nacht
Markus


----------



## BontragerTom (17. August 2013)

Morjen!
Mir etwas too dark! 
Ansonsten natürlich ein Top Daily Rider.
Gruß


----------



## msony (18. August 2013)

Ja,das Cockpit ist sehr schwarz geworden.
Vielleicht probiere ich auch mal Skinwalls,mal schauen.


----------



## Learoy (18. August 2013)

Ich finde das viele Schwarz ziemlich schick. ph0 hat ja auch ein sehr schönes ´94iger Hammer, schau Dir mal die Bilder von seinem an.

Aber man kann machen was man will: Irgendwie erinnern die Farben doch jedes mal wieder an die Marsriegel, oder?


----------



## msony (18. August 2013)

An einen Marsriegel hab ich ja mal noch garnicht gedacht,aber wär mal nen cooles Foto im Wetterthread mit Marsriegel auf dem Sattel.


----------



## troje (20. August 2013)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Die RealSeal Steuersätze sind so schön



Zweifellos!


----------



## msony (21. August 2013)

Ät Troje
Ich hab noch einen Race Face in Kawagrün,möchtest du tauschen?
Würde gut in mein DeKerf passen.
LG Markus


----------



## msony (22. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (22. August 2013)

Markus ich habe noch einen schwarzen veranzten,der ist eigentlich Ersatzteilspender falls meiner am DeKerf 1.Hilfe braucht...


----------



## black-panther (22. August 2013)

Der grüne fetzt aber


----------



## MForrest (23. August 2013)

Nur mal wieder ein Bild ...


----------



## Henning W (23. August 2013)

Ein 1992 RM Summit MAX aus Ritchey Logic Rohr. Das war ein absolute geiles Rad. Eines meiner RM "Favourites", ebenso wie das 1991 RM Alu-Nimbus.


----------



## msony (9. Oktober 2013)

Mein Rocky Mountain Cirrus Baujahr 1992.
Überwiegend mit DX Teilen aufgebaut.Schaltung ist XT.









Schönen Abend.
Markus


----------



## ascena (9. Oktober 2013)

Markus, du hast aber große Gartenstühle...
Schickes Rocky...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (9. Oktober 2013)

@msony Wie fährt es sich denn, Markus? Bin ja auch noch am überlegen was ich mache...


----------



## msony (9. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich ma locker Klimmzüge machen,an den Gartenstühlen.

Seb,ziemlich gut finde ich,bau es zusammen,du wirst Spass dran haben.


----------



## msony (9. Oktober 2013)

Ach,ich hab eben noch nen Hang Doggy Blender verbaut,sieht besser aus.


----------



## Learoy (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde diese ganzen recht schlicht wirkenden Aufbauten ja wunderschön (mal ganz davon ab, dass ich mit ECS einfach nichts anfangen kann). Einzig der wuchtige Vorbau passt finde ich nicht ganz ins Bild, auf mich wirkt der massiver als das Unterrohr.

Das Grün der Dekore wirkt unglaublich gut.

Meins zerrupfe ich jetzt ein wenig - neues Innenleben beim Tretlager, andere (zeitlich völlig inakzeptable) Pedale, andere Gabel - wird leider einiges an Zeit beanspruchen, sollte aber um die 400-500g und das Bike damit auf 9,4-9,5kg bringen (danach steht nur noch ein umfangreicher Austausch diverser Schrauben gegen Alu und Titan an):


----------



## msony (11. Oktober 2013)

Hm,eigentlich passt der Vorbau ganz gut,ich hatte erst einen Rocky Stahlvorbau am Rad,den fand ich zu filigran.
Hier zu sehen.




Gruss Markus


----------



## msony (11. Oktober 2013)

Schönes TiBolt,da gibt es nix zu meckern.Doch,die Reifenschrift hätte ich definitiv entfernt.


----------



## Learoy (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke Dir. 
Ich weiß, die Mäntel sind diskussionswürdig, gerade wegen des Schriftzugs. Ich hab mich anfangs auch dran gewöhnen müssen, finde es aber mittlerweile sogar gar nicht so schlecht. Zudem sind die Mäntel wirklich ziemlich dünn, wiegen dafür aber auch nur gut 300g pro Stück. Aber mal rein aus Interesse: Wie entfernt man denn so einen Schriftzug? Geht das, ohne auch Material vom Mantel mit abzutragen?

Ich weiß noch nicht, woran es liegt, aber mich "stört" der massive Vorbau am Blizzard weniger als an dem Cirrus. Vielleicht machts das Zusammenspiel mit der Revo und der Powerlite. Die Dreierkombi wirkt einfach.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Learoy (11. Oktober 2013)

Die Dekore hat der Vorvorbesitzer mal erneuert meine ich, hat aber leider kein neues Set mehr zu veräußern, ich habe vor einigen Monaten mal nachgefragt.

Hm, mechanisch entfernen und dann mit Tinte drüber würde ich prinzipiell eher ungern. Hast Du das selbst mal mit einem Reifen gemacht und kannst ein Bild vom Ergebnis zeigen?

Was macht Deins eigentlich? Den polierten Rahmen hast Du ja glaub wieder weggegeben und den mit den aufgebohrten Anschlägen behalten, oder?


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (11. Oktober 2013)

Wow, das Tibolt is wirklich schnieke.


----------



## noka78 (26. Oktober 2013)

das Blizzard mal etwas modifiziert...Syncros Powerlite mit Syncros Cattleprod in weiß, dadurch Rückbau von A-head auf Gewinde mit neuen Tange Dominas Steuersatz...

















jetzt kann der Schnee kommen 

Grüße
Norman


----------



## euphras (26. Oktober 2013)

SS-7 mit 987, schöne Kombination!


----------



## plueck76 (27. Oktober 2013)

Mein 95er Vertex to






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kutte (27. Oktober 2013)

@noka78: sehr gelungen. ausgesprochen schön!


----------



## Learoy (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Naben wirken in den Armen der syncrostypisch recht massiv anmutenden Powerlite etwas zerbrechlich. Bei einer schwarzen Powerlite sind die Ausfallenden nicht lackiert, war das bei einer weißen anders oder liegts am Umlackieren?


----------



## noka78 (28. Oktober 2013)

Der Sache bin ich auch nachgegangen...was ich bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte ist, dass die Ausfallenden bei der weißen Powerlite die ich sah immer weiß waren. So wie es aussieht wurde hier nichts nachträglich lackiert.

Das Forumsmitglied stratege-0815 hatte letztes Jahr das Nimbus mit Originalteilen angeboten - genau soo

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=583818

man findet sonst darüber nicht so sehr viel...

Das die XT-Nabe so grazil wirkt stimmt schon - aber gleich zerbrechlich ? Denke das passt schon so...finde gerade den Kontrast spannend, so kann auf jeden Fall die Felgen-Reifenkombination ihr voluminöses Ausmaß zur Geltung bringen.  

ein Danke an *kutte* und natürlich auch an *Patrick *


----------



## msony (28. Oktober 2013)

Im katalog sieht man es genau,das die Ausfaller weiss waren Norman.


----------



## Learoy (28. Oktober 2013)

Hatte nicht alle Kataloge durchstöbert, sondern nur mal mit meiner schwarzen verglichen und in der Werbung sah ich auch immer nur schwarze, über die weißen findet man wirklich wenig.

Sry wegen des Umlackens, ich dachte Du hättest die selbst umlackieren lassen.

Was sind das eigentlich für coole Bremszughalter am Blizzard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (28. Oktober 2013)

die sind von Dia-Compe, so wie Bremshebel und auch die Cantis

Markus


----------



## Learoy (28. Oktober 2013)

Ah, danke. Bei meinen 987er waren andere dabei, aber diese da gefallen mir gut und wirken vertrauenserweckender als Tri-Dangles.


----------



## troje (28. Oktober 2013)

Rocky Mountain Altitude aus 1992 mit nur Suntour XC Pro Microsdrive 7 speed. Nur jetzt noch die Reifen (hat jemand ein 32h Araya RM-400Pro verfugbar?) und die Bremsen...


----------



## noka78 (28. Oktober 2013)

original sind die auch nicht dabei  die, die dabei sind, sind ähnlich den von Shimano richtig, richtig

PS: Die CT-Spannachsen hattest du gesehen, Danke für den tollen Tip damals !


----------



## troje (28. Oktober 2013)

'92 XC Pro ist doch schon Period Korrekt, aber nicht Katalog Korrekt...

Eigentlich finde ich die XC Pro Gruppe super.... nur darum. Und ich habe schone zwei andere Altitudes mit Shimano...


----------



## noka78 (28. Oktober 2013)

ui da hat sich was überlagert, mein Kommentar galt Learoy 

ein sehr schönes Rocky im wirklich tollem Zustand und Suntour mag ich allemal...schau doch mal in der Bucht falls du es noch nicht getan hast - da ist grad ein Satz 32L drin.

Viel Spaß bei der Vollendung, Grüße Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chusma (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Mid range classic Rockies allowed?
1989 Avalanche. Tange Prestige tubes, full Shimano Deore and looong headtube (they were called slope frames).
What a great bike. Now I know I will have to get a '89 Blizzard...

Cheers,
Chus


----------



## daniel1234 (1. November 2013)

Cirrus und Experience


----------



## Wilfired (1. November 2013)

daniel1234 schrieb:


> Cirrus und Experience



Tolles Duo!!!

Auch wenn ich das Rosa am 1992er Exp. immer arg gewöhnungsbedürftig fand (hatte selbst das 1991er mit roten Decals und roter Tange Bigfork)...


----------



## daniel1234 (1. November 2013)

Vorn Cirrus hinten Experience

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## black-panther (1. November 2013)

wie man auch unschwer an den Decals sieht...

schade, Daniel, hättest zitieren sollen


----------



## troje (6. November 2013)

Und jetzt finished


----------



## TiJoe (7. November 2013)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut!


----------



## stratege-0815 (7. November 2013)

troje schrieb:


> Und jetzt finished



Ach, ich wollte dir gerade einen Satz Panaracer anbieten - aber schön ist es geworden.


----------



## mauricer (7. November 2013)

troje schrieb:


> Und jetzt finished



Das Rad ist an sich ein absoluter Traum ...... aber die Federgabel passt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Wo ist die Powerlite?

VG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (7. November 2013)

Die Gabel gab es aber auch im Katalog dazu, und farblich ist sie auch noch angepasst, passt mMn perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (7. November 2013)

i know - ist nur meinem Federgabelhass geschuldet.


----------



## black-panther (7. November 2013)

give Federgabeln a chance


----------



## mauricer (7. November 2013)

Nicht in diesem Hobby. Sorry.


----------



## Koe (7. November 2013)

moin moin,

ich bin ja auch kein federgabel-fan und da gehört, wie moritz schon richtig angemerkt hat, eigentlich eine powerlite rein. die rockshox in wagenfarbe kommt aber gar nicht soo schlecht. schade ist nur das der gegenhalter vom vorbau jetzt nicht mehr genutzt wird und ich für meinen geschmack könnte mir dunkle felgen an dem rad ganz gut vorstellen. ansonsten weitermachen.


gruß


stefan


----------



## troje (7. November 2013)

Es ist doch immer ein Dilemma, feder oder starr Gabel. In diesem Fall hatte ich zufallig noch diese Mag20 im richtigen Farbe verfugbar und was die Wahl ganz einfach gemacht 



> Ach, ich wollte dir gerade einen Satz Panaracer anbieten - aber schön ist es geworden.



Smoke und Dart Kombo, immer schon! 



> Das Rad ist an sich ein absoluter Traum ...... aber die Federgabel passt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Wo ist die Powerlite?



Ich suche noch nach eine gute Powerlite mit mindestens 15,5cm Schaft....



> ich bin ja auch kein federgabel-fan und da gehört, wie moritz schon richtig angemerkt hat, eigentlich eine powerlite rein. die rockshox in wagenfarbe kommt aber gar nicht soo schlecht. schade ist nur das der gegenhalter vom vorbau jetzt nicht mehr genutzt wird und ich für meinen geschmack könnte mir dunkle felgen an dem rad ganz gut vorstellen. ansonsten weitermachen.



Danke! Ja, richtig, die heutige Gegenhalter vom Vorbau ist jetzt unbenutzt. Optisch seht es mal besser aus wann ich dieser tauch fur eine Version ohne Gegenhalter. Ein Retrobike ist niemals fertig 

Und dunkle Felgen, ich habe es ausprobiert, aber finde es mit silberne doch besser aussehen.


----------



## IHateRain (8. November 2013)

troje schrieb:


> Und dunkle Felgen, ich habe es ausprobiert, aber finde es mit silberne doch besser aussehen.



Der silberne LRS passt einwandfrei  Wahrscheinlich wäre es anderes, wäre eine schwarze Powerlite montiert.



troje schrieb:


> Danke! Ja, richtig, die heutige Gegenhalter vom Vorbau ist jetzt  unbenutzt. Optisch seht es mal besser aus wann ich dieser tauch fur eine  Version ohne Gegenhalter.



Das ist wirklich schade, aber natürlich verständlich. @troje: Den selben Vorbau habe ich noch ohne Noodle im Keller liegen, solltest Du selbst keinen haben 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## wunbock (15. November 2013)

Rocky Mountain Stratos


----------



## daniel1234 (17. November 2013)

RM The Edge


----------



## IHateRain (17. November 2013)

Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (17. November 2013)

Wie fährt sich das eigentlich so ohne Pedale? Stell' mir das ja unangenehm vor


----------



## rastus (17. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand Interesse hat an einem Rocky Altitude TO,
da ich mich wegen der Größe davon trennen möchte, er ist mir halt doch zu klein.

Grüße
Rastus


----------



## TiJoe (17. November 2013)

rastus schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand Interesse hat an einem Rocky Altitude TO,
> da ich mich wegen der Größe davon trennen möchte, er ist mir halt doch zu klein.
> ...




Größe?


----------



## IHateRain (17. November 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Größe?



Joe, Du und ein RM? 



Grüße
Michael


----------



## troje (17. November 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Größe?



Wann est den '97 Altitude T.O. im Foto Album ist, schatz ich es ist ein 18.5" 

Richtig?


----------



## troje (17. November 2013)

daniel1234 schrieb:


> RM The Edge



Wirklich wunderbar! Gar schon mit diese Komponente, die Federgabel und die richtigen Turbines. Ich bin kein Fan von Grip Shift und Magura's, aber es sthet sicher gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (18. November 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Joe, Du und ein RM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum nicht? Ich hatte schon mehrere...

Das Leben geht manchmal wundersame Wege! 

Joe


----------



## rastus (18. November 2013)

hallochen,

ja es ist ca. eine 48-er Rahmenhöhe, also 18.5 Zoll, Baujahr müsste allerdings ´93 oder ´94 sein, wenn es jemand "ablesen/identifizieren" kann, die Rahmenummer ist "AT7121"..

Bilder folgen noch

Rastus


----------



## troje (18. November 2013)

AT7121 ist allerdings kein '93 oder '94  aber '96 oder '97.

'94 Altitudes haben ein Rahmennummer das anfangt mit "RMA". Meine ist z.B. RMA4215:






AT7121 ist doch ganz in der Nahe von meine '97 Altitude mit Rahmennummer AT7196


----------



## rastus (18. November 2013)

danke dir, gut zu wissen,
war von meinen käufer damals nicht ganz klar !


----------



## rastus (18. November 2013)

hab auch eine nettes Rm Altitude TO im Stall, was sich jetzt langsam veranschieden wird, baue es auseinander und dann sucht es ein neues Heim.

Rh  48, Baihajhr 97 (AT7121)

siehe fotoalben


----------



## Ben Sarotti (19. November 2013)

Schönes Altitude, nur schade, daß einige Originaldecals fehlen.


----------



## d.a.v.i.d.w. (1. Dezember 2013)

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch im Basar (der Rahmen), jetzt schon aufgebaut...

Angefangen hat es mit der Gabel, die ich einem Radhändler aus der Vitrine geschwatzt habe. Dann kam eins zum anderen 

Für mich stand die silber/schwarz Abwechslung im Vordergrund. So schlicht wie möglich. Bis auf Cantis & Pedale kompl. Suntour XC Pro.


----------



## Quen (1. Dezember 2013)

Auch hier noch mal: schön geworden!

Und jetzt ab in den Wald 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## wunbock (5. Dezember 2013)

1990 Rocky Mountain Summit:


----------



## mauricer (5. Dezember 2013)

Damn it, Wolfgang. So eins ist mir mal in der passenden Grösse durch die Lappen gegangen, bzw. ich hatte keine Patte. So ein geiles Rad!!!!! 

VG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (5. Dezember 2013)

Allerdings, Moritz!

Tolles Rad; nicht nur schön, sondern auch selten - in diesem Zustand!  Ich stand diese Woche davor; Die Farbkombi Perlmut-Weiß/Rot mit den gelben Decal`s  Bemerkenswert finde ich die Position der gelben RM-Decal´s... Sie scheinen original dort angebracht worden zu sein.

Viel Spaß damit, Wolfgang
Michael


----------



## msony (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Rad ist wunderschön.


----------



## imemine (5. Dezember 2013)

absoluter hammer!


----------



## mauricer (7. Januar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch mal fertig (auch wenn der RevoSticker nochmal erneuert werden muss)....


Danke an der Stelle an Franky, Alex, Tom, Dany und und und ..... für nützliche Tipps, Hilfe oder einfach nur Teile.


----------



## noka78 (7. Januar 2014)

immer wieder schön und einfach grandios


----------



## black-panther (7. Januar 2014)

Schön Moritz.
Aber magst du die blauen Pulleys nicht noch gegen schwarze tauschen?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## mauricer (7. Januar 2014)

Mal sehen. Die passen wunderbar zum blauen Schatten des Schriftzuges....


----------



## noka78 (7. Januar 2014)

aber die sind gerade passend zu dem Schlagschatten des Rocky-Schriftzugs


----------



## black-panther (7. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, das habe ich gesehen; trotzdem fallen sie da hinten unten irgendwie aus dem Gesamtbild raus, lenken zu sehr ab. Dafür müssten dann mMn noch mehr dieser Akzente anderswo als Gegenpol her, was aber wieder dem (positiv) schnöden klassischen Look nicht dienlich wäre.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owwwwk (10. Januar 2014)

Not as old as most beautiful Rocky's over here but this is my wife's '96/'97 Rocky Blizzard:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1544142?in=set

(How to post a picture with an iPad?)


----------



## atzepenga (10. Januar 2014)




----------



## Owwwwk (10. Januar 2014)

Thnx!


----------



## atzepenga (10. Januar 2014)

I like your Rocky your Brodie is built to Wildstyle...


----------



## Owwwwk (10. Januar 2014)

atzepenga schrieb:


> I like your Rocky your Brodie is built to Wildstyle...



Brodie has changed now :
- Tune cranks replaced by Syncros Revolution
- Salsa stem replaced by Syncros Cattlehead

Still looking for right Avid brakelevers.


----------



## atzepenga (10. Januar 2014)

Owwwwk schrieb:


> Brodie has changed now :
> - Tune cranks replaced by Syncros Revolution
> - Salsa stem replaced by Syncros Cattlehead
> 
> Still looking for right Avid brakelevers.



okay first Step! Second Step: change the modern XT Gear Shift Stuff?!

Greetz Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owwwwk (10. Januar 2014)

atzepenga schrieb:


> okay first Step! Second Step: change the modern XT Gear Shift Stuff?!
> 
> Greetz Simon




Suntour XC Pro topshifters and XT topshifters are there already (will have to choose). But the proper brakelevers not..... Those are quite important ;-)


----------



## kutte (11. Januar 2014)

Owwwwk schrieb:


> Brodie has changed now :
> - Tune cranks replaced by Syncros Revolution
> - Salsa stem replaced by Syncros Cattlehead



that's bad news. i liked it with tune and salsa...


----------



## Owwwwk (11. Januar 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> that's bad news. i liked it with tune and salsa...



Tune were temporary. See my album what happened with the original pair of Syncros Revolutions. 

Salsa stem will maybe return. But getting a "little older" does mean a minus 6 degree 135mm stem is about nose on the wheel ;-). Not very comfortable...


----------



## kutte (11. Januar 2014)

Owwwwk schrieb:


> See my album what happened with the original pair of Syncros Revolutions.



outch....



> a minus 6 degree 135mm stem is about nose on the wheel ;-). Not very comfortable...



that's what i thought when i saw your bike.   did you wear a red cape and a blue jumpsuit when riding it?


----------



## noka78 (2. Februar 2014)

Neues fürs Blizzard...Gold-Titanium - Schnellspanner und Flaschenhalterschrauben sowie Vorbau-Decals erneuert. Leider hat das Wetter heute wieder mal nicht mitgespielt...vielleicht wird's ja noch

















Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## mauricer (2. Februar 2014)

Hmm….zum ersten Mal gefallen mir Blackwalls an einem Blizzard. Ich muss zum Arzt.


----------



## Koe (3. Februar 2014)

Moin norman, das blizzard von dir kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ist zwar nicht meine favorit-blizzard gefällt mir aber echt gut. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## noka78 (3. Februar 2014)

Danke Jungs 
Moritz, ja so langsam haben wir Dich  Bei einem 90er Rocky sind Skinwalls aber voll korrekt und passend mMn.
Stefan, mit dem Blizzard hab ich doch den letzten Contest hier bestritten - war aber auch eine Masse an Top-Bikes in Kat.D, da ist das vielleicht untergegangen !
Ne gute Woche Euch allen


----------



## Syborg (5. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Rocky Freunde,
da ich jetzt ja auch ganz offiziell zur Kanada-Fraktion gehöre wollte ich Euch mein Blizzard nicht vorenthalten. Ich habe Kanada drangebaut was ich da hatte bzw. was zur Verfügung stand. Die Shimano Kurbel wird noch gegen eine Race Face Kurbel inklusive Crank-o-Matics getauscht. Ansonsten bleibt das Gefährt so wie es ist, soll ja schließlich auch gefahren werden und die Kraichgauer Hügel und Trails unsicher machen.

Gruß Helmut

[URL=http://s900.photobucket.com/user/Syborg_666/media/Rocky%20Mountain%20-%20Blizzard/IMG_0900_zps4d5e4f2c.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## IHateRain (5. März 2014)

Steht schön da; Gratulation 

Wenn soviele Syncros-Teile (Lenker?) verbaut sind: Warum dann eine RF-Kurbel?
Ist das VR richtigrum drin?!? 

Stets gute Fahrt
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (5. März 2014)

Helmut meld mich später wegen der Aufnahmeprüfung,für die CanadaMafia aka AhornFraktion


----------



## hendr1k (5. März 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Wenn soviele Syncros-Teile verbaut sind: Warum dann eine RF-Kurbel?


Vielleicht weil die alu-Syncros nicht wirklich schön ist, und die Revolution fast unbezahlbar.
RF passt doch gut, ist leicht, schön und relativ günstig.


----------



## msony (5. März 2014)

Willkommen im Blizzard Club Helmut.
Sehr schönes Rad,das hoffentlich auch gefahren wird.
Gruss Markus


----------



## mauricer (5. März 2014)

Lecker Rocky, Helmut!


----------



## Ben Sarotti (5. März 2014)

Schönes Blizzard, sehr stimmig aufbebaut. Ich finde die Shimano Kurbel gefällt.


----------



## noka78 (5. März 2014)

Der Bruder ist wirklich schön geworden Helmut  Viel Spaß beim rocken damit !!


----------



## mauricer (5. März 2014)

Helmut, Blizzard-Treffen ist Pflicht!


----------



## IHateRain (7. März 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Spass mit dem Rad es ist eine reine Fahrmaschine und kein Showbike.
> Und es wird bestimmt endg..l.
> Glückauf kann ich da nur sagen.
> Markus



Markus hat(te) recht: Es ist DIE pure Fahrmaschine!





Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (7. März 2014)

Mit den Revos erstmal durch den Matsch - dekadent geil  - Fahrmaschine hört sich gut an. So muss es sein. Du Glücklicher Du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (7. März 2014)

Markus hat(te) recht: Es ist DIE pure Fahrmaschine!







Ja,das Rad macht ziemlich Spass.
Eigentlich braucht Man(n) nur ein BlizzRAD.


----------



## mauricer (7. März 2014)

Markus, was haste da für Reifen drauf, sind das die neuen Ritcheys?


----------



## msony (7. März 2014)

Ja,ehr Yountimer Ritcheys,aber die fahren sich traumhaft.
Hatte der Michael voher auf seinem Blizzard.


----------



## synlos (7. März 2014)

Bald habt Ihr mich soweit...  
Keine Frage, schöne Räder - schwarz/weiss gefällt.


----------



## msony (7. März 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Bald habt Ihr mich soweit...
> Keine Frage, schöne Räder - schwarz/weiss gefällt.



Mach das,du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden,das schwöre ich dir Tom.
Mich haben sie auch bald wieder,das Golf Fieber steigt täglich.


----------



## synlos (7. März 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Mich haben sie auch bald wieder,das Golf Fieber steigt täglich.


 fein! Meiner muß auch endlich wieder "herhalten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (7. März 2014)

sehr stürmisch hier in den letzten Tagen


----------



## mauricer (11. März 2014)

Heute mal wieder zum Leben erweckt (war leider viel kälter als es aussieht....*bibber*

Aber so ist das Rad dann auch fertig.


----------



## msony (11. März 2014)

Auch sehr schön mit der schwarzen XT Kurbel.


----------



## chino moreno (15. März 2014)

troje schrieb:


> Und jetzt finished


Ist ja echt chic geworden das terreinfiets. Veel plezier dus!


----------



## Freefall79 (13. Juli 2014)

Zwar hat's ein Weilchen gedauert, aber jetzt ist's zusammengezimmert: 1996er Vertex, 19,5"






 



Danke an @kutte für die Inspiration zur Lackaufarbeitung. Beachtlich, was da mit wenig Aufwand zu erreichen ist.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## kutte (13. Juli 2014)

@Freefall79: ist das der rocky, den du aufpoliert hast? sieht wirlich sehr schick aus


----------



## atzepenga (13. Juli 2014)

Mut zur XT 737,8,9 find ich gut,die Stütze ist am Limit,oder?

VG
Simon


----------



## Freefall79 (13. Juli 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> @Freefall79: ist das der rocky, den du aufpoliert hast? sieht wirlich sehr schick aus


Zeitliche Überschneidung , ja, genau jenes welches ist es.


----------



## Freefall79 (13. Juli 2014)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Mut zur XT 737,8,9 find ich gut,die Stütze ist am Limit,oder?
> 
> VG
> Simon


2 Markierungen sind noch vorhanden, bevor "minimum insert" erreicht ist. Bevor ich es fahre, checke ich aber noch, ob sie weit genug unter das Oberrohr reicht.

Ein LRS mit silbernen Felgen, 32-Loch, 737er Nabe hinten und 738er Nabe vorne (die goldfarbene Bandarole, für Federgabel geeignet) fehlt noch, solange bleibt der LRS mit m900er Nabe drin.


----------



## kutte (13. Juli 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Danke an @kutte für die Inspiration zur Lackaufarbeitung. Beachtlich, was da mit wenig Aufwand zu erreichen ist.
> 
> Gruß,
> Thomas



gern geschehen  die rf-komponenten gefallen mir an dem rad ausgesprochen gut, sind nicht so aufdringlich und lassen dem rahmen den vortritt beim buhlen um aufmerksamkeit - recht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (13. Juli 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Ein LRS mit silbernen Felgen, 32-Loch, 737er Nabe hinten und 738er Nabe vorne (die goldfarbene Bandarole, für Federgabel geeignet) fehlt noch, solange bleibt der LRS mit m900er Nabe drin.



Den hab ich noch übrig, falls Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## atzepenga (16. Juli 2014)

...bald mehr


----------



## black-panther (16. Juli 2014)

Man is' dat schön...


----------



## Dynatechrider (16. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön Simon,

Rocky Mountain Ti Bolt . Ich  diese, bei Sandvik verwenddeten Ausfallenden. Nicht umsonst wurden diese auch bei anderen hochklassige Titanen verwendet . Baujahr 94?

Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten

Wolfgang


----------



## Radlerin (16. Juli 2014)

Aktuelles Bild meines Equipe.


----------



## Learoy (16. Juli 2014)

Wirklich wunderbar.  Sag mir doch mal bitte, ob das ein 17,5" ist - wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt, müsstest Du ca. 1,70m sein?


----------



## atzepenga (16. Juli 2014)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Sehr schön Simon,
> 
> Rocky Mountain Ti Bolt . Ich  diese, bei Sandvik verwenddeten Ausfallenden. Nicht umsonst wurden diese auch bei anderen hochklassige Titanen verwendet . Baujahr 94?
> 
> ...



93iger


----------



## whoa (16. Juli 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> Wirklich wunderbar.  Sag mir doch mal bitte, ob das ein 17,5" ist - wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt, müsstest Du ca. 1,70m sein?


Der sollte eher 15.5" sein, aber Claudi weiß das sicher genauer.


----------



## atzepenga (16. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin 1,86m aber meine bevorzugte Oberrohrlänge ist 560mm(mein 18,5" DeKerf und mein angebliches 19" HeiHei haben beide 560mm),das TiBolt ist ein 17,5".... Ich habe da lange hin und her überlegt weil: 17,5" TB hat 556mm und 18,5" 580mm OR,mein HOT hatte auch 580mm,was mir zu lang war und der Grund wieso ich es verkauft habe.... Die erste Probefahrt von 20-25Km auf dem TiBolt war sehr angenehm und Ihr werdet bald sehen das es für ein RaceBike keine übermäßige Sattelüberhöhung gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (16. Juli 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> Wirklich wunderbar.  Sag mir doch mal bitte, ob das ein 17,5" ist - wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt, müsstest Du ca. 1,70m sein?



Ich war überhaupt nicht gemeint ,oder?


----------



## msony (16. Juli 2014)

Aber schön bis ins kleinste Detail erläutert Simon.


----------



## synlos (16. Juli 2014)

Simon, nicht Alles dreht sich um Dich, erst nach 17 Metaxa.


----------



## atzepenga (16. Juli 2014)

bin momentan etwas titanverstrahlt und nicht her meiner Sinne


----------



## synlos (16. Juli 2014)

Momentan, ahhhhhja...nun hopp lass die Hosen runner!


----------



## Learoy (16. Juli 2014)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Ich war überhaupt nicht gemeint ,oder?



Richtig.  Ich verwehre mich diesen ganzen Bildern mit "nur Verpackung" um vermeintlich Neugierde zu erzeugen (tuts nicht, ich wüsste auch nicht, warum ich neugierig sein sollte, was sich bei anderen Leuten tut) oder Detailbildern mit "bald mehr" oder sowas. Hätte ich nicht auf den Post unmittelbar vor mir Bezug genommen, sondern auf einen weiter davor, hätte ich das kenntlich gemacht.

Außerdem hatte ich Dich mit etwa meiner Größe in Erinnerung (was offensichtlich auch so ist, uns trennt nur 1cm) und nicht mit ca. 1,70m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (17. Juli 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> Richtig.  Ich verwehre mich diesen ganzen Bildern mit "nur Verpackung" um vermeintlich Neugierde zu erzeugen (tuts nicht, ich wüsste auch nicht, warum ich neugierig sein sollte, was sich bei anderen Leuten tut) oder Detailbildern mit "bald mehr" oder sowas. Hätte ich nicht auf den Post unmittelbar vor mir Bezug genommen, sondern auf einen weiter davor, hätte ich das kenntlich gemacht.
> 
> Außerdem hatte ich Dich mit etwa meiner Größe in Erinnerung (was offensichtlich auch so ist, uns trennt nur 1cm) und nicht mit ca. 1,70m.



Ich möchte keine Spannung aufbauen,dass ist bloß das einzige brauchbare Foto bisher! Deswegen "bald mehr", möchte das Forum einfach mit schönen Bildern erfreuen und nicht mit so hingehunzten Schnappschüssen....  Nicht immer hinter allem eine Verschwörung wittern


----------



## Radlerin (18. Juli 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> Wirklich wunderbar.  Sag mir doch mal bitte, ob das ein 17,5" ist - wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt, müsstest Du ca. 1,70m sein?



Der Whoa-Micha hat Recht, es ist ein 15,5"er. Und ich bin nur 1,60.  Vermutlich hatte ich mal wieder High Heels an, als wir uns das letzte Mal gesehen haben...


----------



## ralfi1966 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rocky Classic Fans,
ihr müsst jetzt ganz hart sein.
Aktuelles Bild von meinen 94er Hammer.Seit 20 Jahren in Betrieb.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## robbi_n (21. Juli 2014)




----------



## msony (21. Juli 2014)

Ich durfte das Foto ja schon Gestern bewundern,einfach der Oberhammer.
Gruss Markus


----------



## Freefall79 (21. Juli 2014)

Bitte mehr davon, Robbi.


----------



## atzepenga (21. Juli 2014)

RealSeal und AER EX Vorbau gehören einfach zusammen


----------



## ralfi1966 (22. Juli 2014)

robbi_n schrieb:


>


----------



## ralfi1966 (22. Juli 2014)

robbi_n schrieb:


>


----------



## atzepenga (6. August 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Momentan, ahhhhhja...nun hopp lass die Hosen runner!



only for you Honey 




Detailbilder hier entlang:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69623


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (6. August 2014)

bis auf die MachineTech-Cantis find icks steil


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. August 2014)

Ein Top-Bike!
Bei diesem Aufbau passt alles zusammen.



noka78 schrieb:


> bis auf die MachineTech-Cantis find icks steil  Anhang anzeigen 311292



Was spricht gegen die Machine Tech Zeroflex Cantis?
Ok,kommt nicht aus Canada. Aber immer Shimano oder Grafton ist auch langweilig.


----------



## atzepenga (6. August 2014)

mir gefallen die MT zu den fetten Sitzstreben sehr gut


----------



## synlos (6. August 2014)

atzepenga schrieb:


> only for you Honey


Fein gemacht, Schätzelein! Wahrlich blitzartig gut!


----------



## msony (6. August 2014)

Die fetten Kettenstreben sind sehr schön,die Cantis sehen aus wie Raumschiff Enterprise.


----------



## atzepenga (6. August 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Die fetten Kettenstreben sind sehr schön,die Cantis sehen aus wie Raumschiff Enterprise.



das besprechen wir Samstag mein Freund


----------



## msony (6. August 2014)

das besprechen wir Samstag mein Freund [/QUOTE]

 ok mein Freund.


----------



## msony (6. August 2014)

Ich hoffe du kommst Samstag mit dem Hei Hei.


----------



## black-panther (6. August 2014)

Simon, einfach Geil das Rad! 
Titan ist sooo schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (7. August 2014)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Ein Top-Bike!
> Bei diesem Aufbau passt alles zusammen.
> 
> Was spricht gegen die Machine Tech Zeroflex Cantis?
> Ok,kommt nicht aus Canada. Aber immer Shimano oder Grafton ist auch langweilig.



spricht nix dagegen - ich finde eben nur die Form unpassend.

schwarze Ritcheys mit den passenden schwarzen Bremsgriffen und weißem Logo fände ick schick und Daumis, eventuell dann noch die scharze R.L.-Kurbel...aber wo gibt's die schon!


----------



## Ben Sarotti (7. August 2014)

Lecker, lecker Simon, fein gemacht.
Mir gefällt es so wie es ist, ich persönlich hätte wohl eher eine schwarze Starrgabel verbaut.

Ich glaub, ich muß demnächst mal ne TiBolt-Suche starten.

Ach ja, ist hier ja eine Galerie:





Schöne Grüße nicht nur an die Kanada Spezies

Johannes


----------



## ilovemyrocky (7. August 2014)

Sehr schön Johannes. Gelb/rote Rockies sind einfach wunderschön!


----------



## Nehcuk (7. August 2014)

ja, finde ich auch.
glaube sowas muss ich auch irgendwann mal haben 
sehr schön!


----------



## ralfi1966 (7. August 2014)

Ja Ja Titan,
der Stoff aus dem die Träume sind.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## cannone (9. August 2014)

Prost.... mit captain secret...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (10. August 2014)

Nur mein _hammer_ aus dem Jahr 1993:


----------



## AxelF1977 (10. August 2014)

Ich hätte auch noch beizutragen   Mein geliebtes Vertex t.o. von 1996





Ich muss jetzt mal den LRS einspeichen lassen und dann schöne Fotos machen. Aber das hier mal Vorab


----------



## Learoy (10. August 2014)

@Simon: Optisch schick, bis auf die Gabelfarbe. Die Achillesferse des Aufbaus dürfte das Gewicht sein - ich schätze mal um die 11kg. Wenn Du zu Noka Deins mitbringst, komme ich auch mit meinem.


----------



## Nihil970 (13. August 2014)

Hallo Rocky Fans,

zwar schon die neuere Ausgabe mit Cantisockel u. Scheibenbremsenaufnahme, aber trotzdem gefällts mir da meins 






Grüße,
Nihil


----------



## Freefall79 (13. August 2014)

Hübsch, hübsch und in einer anständigen Rahmengröße!


----------



## troje (13. August 2014)

Schon, sicher auch die M950 ausstattung! Und kein Turbines aber M950 Kurbeln gefallt mir auch!


----------



## Protorix (14. August 2014)

Wenn einer so einen Rahmen in einer wirklich anständigen Rahmengröße, also S über hat darf er Bescheid geben  
Top Gerät!


----------



## Nihil970 (14. August 2014)

Ja die Kurbel ist nicht optimal, aber die Vernunft hat gesiegt. Eigentlich gehört an so ein Rocky eine Syncros Revo Kurbel .... bin aber nicht bereit die Apothekerpreise zu zahlen.
Ansonsten, richtig gesehen ... komplette XTR 950 Gruppe
Und danke für die Komplimente ... freut mich zu sehen, dass auch andere mein Bike gefällt.


----------



## robbi_n (14. August 2014)

Das gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nur die Skinwalls mögen mir nicht so da reinpassen.


Und bevor ich da eine Syncros dranschraube dann eher ne Race face, finde aber das die XTR dranpasst, grade weils keine RF ist.


----------



## scholle72 (2. September 2014)

Hier stelle ich euch mein Rocky Mountain Fusion vor. Derzeit wartet es im Keller auf eine Auferstehung. Da ich aber noch einiges dran arbeiten muss, wird es wohl noch einen Weile dauern bis ich euch das "neue alte" vorstellen kann. 

Bis dahin allen eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (6. September 2014)

*Finally - The end of a dream! *


----------



## atzepenga (6. September 2014)

Ick freu mir für Dir


----------



## msony (6. September 2014)

Das wurde auch mal Zeit Tom.
Nix fährt besser als ein Rocky Mountain  Blizzard.


----------



## synlos (6. September 2014)

Abwarten Markus.  Mal sehen obs morgen mal nicht strullert!
Beim nächsten Treffen dann mal mit Micha's und Deinem!


----------



## plueck76 (6. September 2014)

mein 95er Vertex to


----------



## plueck76 (6. September 2014)

94er Rm hammer


----------



## plueck76 (6. September 2014)

94er Blizzard


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. September 2014)

plueck76 schrieb:


> mein 95er Vertex to



Das ist mein Lieblings Rocky aus deiner Sammlung!
Die Farbkombi ist einer meiner Favoriten. Und auch das Schaltwerk passt mittlerweile gut dran. Precision Billet ist nun kanadisch.


----------



## plueck76 (6. September 2014)

92er Rm Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (6. September 2014)

msony schrieb:


> ...Nix fährt besser als ein Rocky Mountain  Blizzard.



...na na na, du müsstest es eigentlich besser wissen...


----------



## plueck76 (6. September 2014)

93er Rm Edge


----------



## msony (6. September 2014)

Stimmt Martin,es gibt ja auch noch Konas.
Die sind auch traumhaft.
Und ja auch Brodies,die können auch was.


----------



## euphras (6. September 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> *Finally - The end of a dream! *



Sag mir bitte, daß das eine kleine Rahmengröße ist.


----------



## msony (6. September 2014)

Och du weisst doch das das deine rahmenhöhe ist Patrick


----------



## synlos (7. September 2014)

Doch, es wäre eine passende Größe. Ist ja ein alt bekanntes Blizzard ausm Norden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (7. September 2014)

Das ich das noch erleben darf Respekt Moritz


----------



## synlos (7. September 2014)

Moritz ist im Urlaub.  Ich konnte es selbst kaum glauben, hat aber auch verdammt lange gedauert... 

Nachdem ich die Flachland-Kassette demontiert und eine Mountain-Kassette dran kam, ging es besser.
Dazu kam noch, das die XT jetzt ein bißchen mehr "knattert" als vorher! Irre was das ausmacht.
*
Ein Rocky am Maisfeld...*



*Lovely...*


----------



## atzepenga (7. September 2014)

Welcome in da CanadaMafia


----------



## msony (7. September 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## mauricer (7. September 2014)

Super Tom und danke nochmal für die Rennleitung - ohne dich hätte es dann wohl noch länger als 12 Std. gedauert. Grauenvoll. 

Freut mich, dass es gefällt. Es sind ja auch noch genug Spielzeuge übrig, so dass ich nicht darben muss. 

Heute den Bus wieder klargemacht (nach gestrigen 650km mit Falschluft) und nun geht's Dienstag endlich auf die Insel. 

LG

Moritz


----------



## synlos (8. September 2014)

Das hätte auch kein Navigationssystem geschafft. Hauptsache Ihr seit gut angekommen! Ja ja, die liebe A7...
Und wie es gefällt, mehr als ich erwartet hab! Die "Millionen-Bisse" sind auch schon dran. 

Schönen Urlaub!
Tom


----------



## whoa (11. September 2014)

plueck76 schrieb:


> 94er Blizzard


Das ist doch kein 94er?! Sieht für mich aus wie ein 93er 15,5" schlicht neu weiß lackiert/gepulvert mit falschen Repro Decals und der falschen Gabel.


----------



## Radsatz (11. September 2014)

Jetzt geht die Welt unter


----------



## plueck76 (11. September 2014)

@ Radsatz, danke dafür. Die Gabel wurde auch schon gegen eine weisse Syncros getauscht inklusive Vorbau. Hoffe ich hab damit die Classik polizei nicht zu befürchten. Die Decals sind neu und original nicht in rot aber weil die Stütze da lag war die Farbe eigendlich vorgegeben. Bild kommt gleich
@whoa, ist ein 94er Blizzard, war mal 17 Zoll aber nachdem mein Kumpel die Reibahle im Rahmen abgerissen hat mussten wir leider das Sitzrohr kürzen um das ding wieder raus zu kriegen
Gruss Stephan


----------



## plueck76 (11. September 2014)

Fast fertig. rahmenhöhe ist noch 44cm. Alles gut
Suche aber noch die passenede Hope TitanNabe in Rot und 32 Loch
gruss Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (12. September 2014)

plueck76 schrieb:


> @whoa, ist ein 94er Blizzard, war mal 17 Zoll aber nachdem mein Kumpel die Reibahle im Rahmen abgerissen hat mussten wir leider das Sitzrohr kürzen um das ding wieder raus zu kriegen
> Gruss Stephan


Alter Schwede, durch die brutal lange Stütze wirkte der Rahmen auf dem Bild deutlich kleiner als 17".


----------



## synlos (12. September 2014)

Nu ist erstmal gut...


----------



## msony (12. September 2014)

zanken oder treten die sich nicht Tom?


----------



## synlos (12. September 2014)

Nö, der Greif überwacht die beiden schon...ganz friedlich hier.


----------



## MForrest (15. September 2014)

Hallo Rocky-Gemeinde,

nach langem hin und her, trenne ich mich nun von meinem 20-Zoll RM Summit max ...



 

siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/v-rocky-mountain-summit-max-rahmen-20-mit-rm-gabel.725396/

Ich hoffe auf diesem Weg ein gutes neues zu Hause zu finden

Gruß Martin


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (15. September 2014)

Dat is ne Gallerie. Wollt´sch nur ma jesacht haben.


----------



## MForrest (15. September 2014)

Nach dem Fotoschooting - Tag habe ich noch einen ...






Damit hier alles mal wieder schön bunt wird mit den Bildern

Grüße aus dem schwarzen Wald


----------



## BontragerTom (15. September 2014)

.


----------



## Scherge (15. September 2014)

plueck76 schrieb:


> @ Radsatz, danke dafür. Die Gabel wurde auch schon gegen eine weisse Syncros getauscht inklusive Vorbau. Hoffe ich hab damit die Classik polizei nicht zu befürchten. Die Decals sind neu und original nicht in rot aber weil die Stütze da lag war die Farbe eigendlich vorgegeben. Bild kommt gleich
> @whoa, ist ein 94er Blizzard, war mal 17 Zoll aber nachdem mein Kumpel die Reibahle im Rahmen abgerissen hat mussten wir leider das Sitzrohr kürzen um das ding wieder raus zu kriegen
> Gruss Stephan




Hallo Stephan, muss Dich leider enttäuschen, whoa hat recht, allerdings dürfte das abgebildete Bike nicht älter, sondern eher jünger sein. Das 94er Blizzard hat eine ganz charakteristische Zugverlegung am Oberrohr auf der Nichtantriebsseite und Ritchey Ausfallenden, was das abgebildete Bike nicht hat. Auch die Form der Zuganschläge war beim 94er Modell nicht abgerundet, während auf Deinen Bildern die abgerundete Form zu erkennen ist. Bei einer Kürzung des abgeschrägten Sitzrohrendes dürfte dieses nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung auch nicht mehr so weit überstehen, wie bei Deinem (hatte mit meinem 94er damals einen ähnliche Situation). Es gibt noch weitere Details, an denen man das 94er eindeutig identifizieren kann, z.B. die Rahmennummer, der gelötete Hinterbau, das Tom Ritchey (!) Logo auf der Unterseite des Innenlagergehäuses sowie die kleine Edelstahleinpresshülse mit Gummimanschette, damit in Sitzrohr + Innenlagergehäuse gelangte Feuchtigkeit nach außen abfließen kann, allerdings sind die entsprechenden Stellen auf Deinen Bildern nicht zu sehen. Ich besaß selber mal (zu jeweils unterschiedlichen Zeiten) Blizzards verschiedener Jahrgänge, daher weiß ich das. 

LG,
Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plueck76 (15. September 2014)

@MForrest Das wäre nochmal son traum...


----------



## synlos (18. September 2014)

Ach ja - vom letzen Mal übrig geblieben...


----------



## expresso'93 (21. September 2014)

Ist ja bei der letzten Hessenausfahrt bereits aufgetaucht, muss aber auch hier rein. '87er Thunderbolt by Derek Bailey mit XT 730 und doppelter U-Brake, vielen Dank besonders an Michael und Christian


----------



## atzepenga (21. September 2014)

wunderschön


----------



## synlos (21. September 2014)

atzepenga schrieb:


> wunderschön


 

Extraordinär!


----------



## msony (21. September 2014)

Echt Hammer,auch die dezenten Decals find ich richtig gut.
Was´n das für ne Rahmenhöhe?17 Zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (21. September 2014)

Wie wär's mit nem RM-Treffen?


----------



## Captain_Secret (21. September 2014)

erste Amtshandlung...Sitzrohr stutzen...ne...
passende Ultimate-Yankee-Klemmen gebbt´s beim Utze...


----------



## expresso'93 (21. September 2014)

16" M-O, sieht durch das kurze Steuerrohr und das abfallende OR sehr klein aus.


----------



## expresso'93 (21. September 2014)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> erste Amtshandlung...Sitzrohr stutzen...ne...
> passende Ultimate-Yankee-Klemmen gebbt´s beim Utze...



Mache ich bestimmt, dann dreh ich noch wahllos bunte Schrauben rein.


----------



## mubi (21. September 2014)

alter, ist das rad geil


----------



## RetroRocky (22. September 2014)

ist echt schön geworden und freut mich, das ich Dir mit der Gabel behilflich sein konnte...


----------



## Koe (22. September 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit nem RM-Treffen?


 bin ich dabei. Wo? und Wann?


----------



## Radsatz (22. September 2014)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> ist echt schön geworden und freut mich, das ich Dir mit der Gabel behilflich sein konnte...


Frage was ist das für eine Gabel ?


----------



## expresso'93 (22. September 2014)

Ist eine custom Gabel von Rocky Mountain.


----------



## synlos (22. September 2014)

Koe schrieb:


> bin ich dabei. Wo? und Wann?


Da brennt die Frage auf den Nägeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (22. September 2014)

das ist eine original Rocky Customgabel fürs Thunderbolt fillet brazed war unlackiert und ist jetzt da wo sie hingehört ;-)


----------



## troje (22. September 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit nem RM-Treffen?



Gute Idee. Ich werde da sein


----------



## synlos (28. September 2014)




----------



## Katlewski (28. September 2014)

Hab hier ein 1995er Rocky Mountain Hammer an Land gezogen. Macht den Eindruck das es keine 300km auf der Uhr hat. 
Leider sind ihm die Aufkleber abhanden gekommen. Leider hat der Lack einige Kratzer. Vorbau und Sattelstütze wurden geändert, ansonsten wie im 95er Katalog.


----------



## Learoy (29. September 2014)

Ich finde ja ohnehin die Jahrgänge 95 und 96 beim Hammer sehr attraktiv bezüglich der Rahmenfarben - Deins wirkt sehr grünlich für ein 95iger Hammer, meins ist deutlich mehr an Schwarz dran. Da aber die Pulver von Hand angemischt wurden, ist sowieso kein Rahmen wie der nächste.


----------



## Katlewski (29. September 2014)

Beim genauen hinsehen ist das ganze blau mit metallic Effekt. Die Gabel ist schwarz und hat auch ein metallic Effekt. 
Der Rahmen ist schön, die Ausstattung gehört sich eigentlich nicht für ein Rocky. Die Bremshebel sind aus Plastik und Gripshift fand ich damals schon doof. Aber nicht schlecht das man sich mit so Platedingern so ein Imperium aufgebaut hat.


----------



## mubi (29. September 2014)

.


----------



## rai-b (30. September 2014)

Meins ist zu klein.

Hallo,

ich habe einen Rocky Mountain Summit Rahmen aus 1990, gemessene Rahmenhöhe 455 mm mitte-Oberkante. 18" wären 457,2mm. Lt. Katalog gab es in der Nähe von 455mm entweder 17" oder 18,5". Jedenfalls ist er mir zu klein. Ich will hier mal den völlig aussichtslosen Wunsch äußern, ausschließlich den Rahmen gegen einen 20" tauschen zu wollen.


----------



## atzepenga (30. September 2014)

Hach ECS ist ja gar nicht meins,aber sowas könnte ich mir noch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (13. Oktober 2014)

So fern der Heimat, hatte man Freizeit zum Spielen...


----------



## mauricer (13. Oktober 2014)

Tooom, es reicht.....


----------



## atzepenga (13. Oktober 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Tooom, es reicht.....



Des einen _Freud ist des anderen Leid  (Bei mir löst es auch noch Emotionen aus....)_


----------



## msony (13. Oktober 2014)

Meins.
Foto ist von eben.





Es nähert sich optisch dem Katalogaufbau.

Wolber AT-18 Felgen sind drin.
Ritchey Stütze ist gefunden.
Rocky Mountain Velo Turbo Sattel ist auf dem Weg zu mir.
Z-Max Skinwalls hab ich liegen.
Die DX Kurbelarme werden gegen XT getauscht.
Bremse ist jetzt silber.
Einzig die im Katalog verbauten silbernen Kettenblätter find ich nicht so pralle.

Gruss Markus


----------



## synlos (13. Oktober 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Tooom, es reicht.....


Ay, Ay Kapitän!


----------



## troje (20. Oktober 2014)

Hatte den '94 Altitude schon mal in den IBC Wahl mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (20. Oktober 2014)

sehr schöner Aufbau


----------



## Learoy (22. Oktober 2014)

Ein Kracher, aber die Faltbeläge sollten an die Gabel dran, selbst wenn man nur Straße fährt, setzt sich da irre Staub an die Rohre und zieht sich in die Gabel rein.

Ich hatte ja auch überlegt den Rahmen zu kaufen - aber wenn Du das Ding regelmäßig fährst, ist er bei Dir besser aufgehoben.


----------



## synlos (13. November 2014)

Winterplatz - aber auch sonst...


----------



## atzepenga (13. November 2014)

die Boxen hab ick auch


----------



## synlos (13. November 2014)




----------



## IHateRain (13. November 2014)

...und am Merlin noch kein Handschlag gemacht!  Eieiei...


----------



## synlos (14. November 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> ... Eieiei...


Gemach gemach, ich geniesse immer noch!


----------



## mauricer (14. November 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> ...und am Merlin noch kein Handschlag gemacht!  Eieiei...



und selbst?


----------



## IHateRain (14. November 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> und selbst?



Und Du?

Ja, Wetter... Wird kalt draußen... Mir sind einfach einige Räder dazwischengekommen, aber nun habe ich Zeit. Wird ja auch mein letztes Rad, da will/muss ich den Aufbau auskosten.


Ggf. mache ich auch einen thread. Im Dezember geht´s jedenfalls los 

Grüße
Michael

"letztes Rad"  Hab´ ich das geschrieben?!? Habt Ihr das auch gelesen?!?


----------



## IHateRain (14. November 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> und selbst?



Und Du?

Ja, nee.... Wetter... Wird kalt draussen!  Mir sind einfach einige Räder dazwischengekommen. Aber es wird ja mein letztes Rad, da muss ich den Aufbau auskosten  Ggf. mache ich auch einen thread; Im Dezember soll´s jedenfalls losgehen.

Beste Grüße
Michael

"letztes Rad" Hab´ ich das geschrieben?!?  Habt Ihr das auch gelesen?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (14. November 2014)

Ich sitze dran während ich schreibe....


----------



## IHateRain (22. November 2014)

Top-Wetter heute 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## raidan73 (23. November 2014)

Looking great Michael


----------



## raidan73 (26. November 2014)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Ist ja bei der letzten Hessenausfahrt bereits aufgetaucht, muss aber auch hier rein. '87er Thunderbolt by Derek Bailey mit XT 730 und doppelter U-Brake, vielen Dank besonders an Michael und Christian


 
Stunning


----------



## synlos (30. Dezember 2014)

Zum Jahresabschluss gibts noch mal eine Ladung Blizzard-Überbleibsel, mit freundlicher Genehmigung aus HH. 
Danach nerv ich Euch erstmal nicht mehr...versprochen!
*
Shooting*












*
Tour*













Vielen Dank Moritz, für eins meiner Traumräder!  immer wieder aufs Neue!

Tom


----------



## msony (30. Dezember 2014)

Der Canada Krempel hat´s dir angetan wa Tom.
Ich kann´s verstehen.


----------



## atzepenga (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann den "RostFängern" nichts mehr ab


----------



## synlos (30. Dezember 2014)

Nicht Alles aus CN.  Aber DAS Teil auf jeden Fall!

Wer ist Atzepenga? Neuer Rachenputzer?


----------



## msony (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab schon immer gesagt,nix fährt besser als ein Blizzard,da gibt es einfach nix.
Kona kommt danach.
Brodie Platz 3.
Und der Atze mit seine Graphitschleudern die nur rumstehen,hm weiss nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (30. Dezember 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Ich hab schon immer gesagt,nix fährt besser als ein Blizzard,da gibt es einfach nix.



VETO: DeKerf Team SL 

Blizzards sollen sich aber vorzüglich schieben lassen,habe ich gehört


----------



## synlos (30. Dezember 2014)

atzepenga schrieb:


> VETO: DeKerf Team SL


----------



## msony (30. Dezember 2014)

Dekerf,öhm ne, einfach nur ziemlich unangenehm zu fahren.
Reine Showbikes für Millionäre.
Geschoben hab ich nur ein Brodie,du erinnerst dich.


----------



## msony (3. Januar 2015)




----------



## Comandantereck (4. Januar 2015)

Kleine Altitude Sammlung...

Schaltungen und Cantis sind teilweise noch nicht eingestellt, Züge sind nicht gekürzt und ich bitte den Cable Hanger vom 92er Altitude zu entschuldigen...wird noch gegen etwas Passenderes ausgetauscht.
Fangen wir mit dem 96er Altitude t.o. an.





















Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Altitude t.o. 1996 Rh 21 Zoll
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy SL mit Reset Ti Springs
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial
Vorbau: Race Face EX Titan 140mm 1 1/8
Lenker: Race Face Air Alloy
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XTR SL-M951
Griffe: Oury
Steuersatz: Race Face Real Seal
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY 400mm
Sattel: Ritchey Vector
Bremsen: Paul Stoplights
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC Redwall 1.9 Zoll
Felgen: Mavic 231 Ceramic 32L
Speichen: Pulstar
Naben: Pulstar USA
Schnellspanner: Ringle Twister Titan
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine I Beam mit Race Face Race Rings
Innenlager: Worldclass Titan mit Syncros Crank O Matics
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT PD-M735
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XTR FD-M950 Top Pull
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XTR RD-M950 Short Cage
Kette: Shimano HG 91
Ritzel: Shimano Deore XT CS-M737 11-28

Der Pulstar LFRDS war noch über, dunkel anodisierte Felgen wären noch nen ticken schicker aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nicht davon trennen. Die Race Face Parts z.B. die Sattelstütze sind sicher kontrovers zu diskutieren, aber ich habe einfach zu viele Syncros Parts an anderen Rädern verbaut.

Weiteres folgt...


----------



## Comandantereck (4. Januar 2015)

Altitude Nr. 2

Leider kommt auf den Bildern die schöne Zweifarbenlackierung nicht so richtig zu Geltung. In natura ein sehr schöner Rahmen und toller Race Hobel...













Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Altitude 1994 Rh 21 Zoll
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag21
Bremshebel: Shimano Deore XTR SL-M900
Vorbau: Syncros Cattlehead 1 1/8 150 mm
Lenker: Syncros Hardcore
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XTR SL-M900
Griffe: Oury
Steuersatz: Race Face Real Seal
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore 425mm
Sattel: Vetta SL Titan mit Race Face Shoulder Holder
Bremsen: Shimano Deore XTR BR-M900
Reifen: Ritchey Z Max WCS 1.9 Zoll
Felgen: Mavic 117 CD 32L
Speichen: DT Competition
Naben: Hügi Compact mit Alurotor
Schnellspanner: Ringle Twister Titan
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP mit XTR KB
Innenlager: Syncros Hardcore Titan mit Syncros Crank O Matics
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT PD-M732
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XTR FD-M901 Top Pull
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XTR RD-M900
Kette: Shimano HG 91
Ritzel: Shimano Deore XTR CS-M900

Weiter gehts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troje (4. Januar 2015)

Wunderschon! Ich stimme, die Farben von den 1994 Altitude kommen nicht zu Geltung auf ein Foto. Auch schon das Sie den original Mango Farbe Kurbel, Steuersatz und  Sattelstutzklemme haben!

Ist das kein 1997 Altitude?


----------



## Comandantereck (4. Januar 2015)

Und der dritte Streich...

92er Altitude. Gekauft aus UK, leider war der Rahmen in keinem guten Zustand. Es war auch interessant zu beobachten welchen interpretatorischen Spielraum ein "sehr guter guter Zustand" und "kein Rost" beeinhaltet. Daher war ein Entrosten und eine Neulackierung obligatorisch. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Sebastian für den Vorbau und an Gil für das Anfertigen der Decals...





















Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Altitude 1992 Rh 21,5 Zoll
Gabel: Syncros Powerlite
Bremshebel: Shimano Deore XTR SL-M900
Vorbau: Syncros Cattleprod mit Noodle
Lenker: Syncros Hardcore
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XTR SL-M900
Griffe: fehlen
Steuersatz: Chris King Threadset No Logo
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore 1st Generation
Sattel: Vetta SL Titan
Bremsen: Shimano Deore XTR BR-M900
Reifen:  IRC Piranha Pro 2.0
Felgen: Mavic 231 CD 32L
Speichen: DT Competition
Naben: Shimano Deore XTR FH/RH-M900
Schnellspanner: Shimano Deore XTR
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XTR FC-M900
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XTR BB-UN91
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT PD-M732
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XTR FD-M901 Top Pull
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XTR RD-M900
Kette: Shimano HG 91
Ritzel: Shimano Deore XTR CS-M900


----------



## Comandantereck (4. Januar 2015)

Und zum Schluß die gesamte kanadische Bande...





Ein Platz ist noch frei bis der Raum nicht mehr gemäß seiner
eigentlichen Bestimmung genutzt werden kann und die
bessere Hälfte vollständig abdreht...

Also ich suche noch (pseudo)kanadisches Titan in 21 oder 21.5 Zoll...
Wenn also jemand einen Tipp hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

VG Michael


----------



## msony (4. Januar 2015)

Wau,schicke Räder.Ganz besonders gut gefällt mir die Lackierung an dem 92er.


----------



## troje (4. Januar 2015)

Wir haben den gleichen Geschmack


----------



## troje (4. Januar 2015)

Lackierung auf den '92er ist sicher schon! Wo haben Sie den Powerlite in dieser Länge gefunden?


----------



## Freefall79 (4. Januar 2015)

Ganz besonders gut gefällt mir folgender Satz:



Comandantereck schrieb:


> Ein Platz ist noch frei bis der Raum nicht mehr gemäß seiner
> eigentlichen Bestimmung genutzt werden kann und die
> bessere Hälfte vollständig abdreht...



Und falls Dir dabei



Comandantereck schrieb:


> Also ich suche noch (pseudo)kanadisches Titan in 21 oder 21.5 Zoll...
> Wenn also jemand einen Tipp hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> VG Michael



ein paar in einer Nummer zu klein vor die Füße fallen, schlag' bitte bei mir Alarm. Kanadischen Stahl, geschweige denn (pseudo)kandisches Titan betreffend, sieht es bei mir viel zu mager aus.

Zu den Altitudes: Richtig geile Feilen! Insbesondere das '92er gefällt mir gut. Aber bei allen wirkt die Teilewahl für meinen begrenzten Sachverstand sehr stimmig.

Ich hatte zuvor noch keine älteren RM Rahmen in der größten verfügbaren Rahmengröße zu Gesicht bekommen (max. 19,5" oder mal ein 1993er 20" Blizzard, das hier zum Verkauf stand) und ich positiv überrascht, wie gut proportioniert selbst die ganz großen Rahmen wirken. Insbesondere, wenn ich das mal mit den 20,5" Marins von damals vergleiche.

Was bleibt mir da zu sagen: MEHR BILDER (bitte). 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bsg (4. Januar 2015)

Nette Altitude-Familie . Zwei andere Sättel wären sicher noch gut, der Rest ist Geschmacksache (für mich fein).

P.S. Hält der EX-Vorbau?


----------



## Comandantereck (5. Januar 2015)

troje schrieb:


> Lackierung auf den '92er ist sicher schon! Wo haben Sie den Powerlite in dieser Länge gefunden?


ebenfalls eine sehr schöne sammlung und ein ziemlicher Zufall dass wir exakt die gleichen Jahrgänge haben
Das Altitude mit der Ahornlackierung ist ein 96er, die 15th anniversary decals verraten es. Bei der Powerlite musste ich leider
den Schaft verlängern lassen, bei der benötigten Länge ist es wirklich fast unmöglich eine passende zu finden. Die Powerlite die vor ein paar Wochen bei Ebay verkauft wurde hätte möglicherweise knapp gepasst, aber ein Schnäppchen war die nicht...


----------



## Comandantereck (5. Januar 2015)

bsg schrieb:


> Nette Altitude-Familie . Zwei andere Sättel wären sicher noch gut, der Rest ist Geschmacksache (für mich fein).
> 
> P.S. Hält der EX-Vorbau?



Berechtigte Frage...noch tut er es. Aber ich habe bei Philip (Scherge) mal gesehen wie schnell der zerfallen kann. 
Insofern fährt ein ungutes Gefühl mit. Zumindest war er neu als ich ihn verbaut habe, ich nehme aber an, dass der Industriekleber
für den Ring mittlerweile ziemlich fertig ist.

VG michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (5. Januar 2015)

Drücke die Daumen, würde ihn aber definitiv nur für die Galerie nutzen. Ich habe leider keinen gesehen, der gehalten hat - insofern zum Fahren besser was anderes anbauen.


----------



## hendr1k (5. Januar 2015)

Wieso sollte der EX Vorbau nicht halten ? worum gehts da ? wozu Kleber am Ring ?


----------



## Milfseeker (5. Januar 2015)

Comandantereck schrieb:


> Und der dritte Streich...
> 
> 92er Altitude. Gekauft aus UK, leider war der Rahmen in keinem guten Zustand. Es war auch interessant zu beobachten welchen interpretatorischen Spielraum ein "sehr guter guter Zustand" und "kein Rost" beeinhaltet. Daher war ein Entrosten und eine Neulackierung obligatorisch.....



Mahlzeit,

sehr goile Gerätschaften! 

Das mit den interpretationsfähigen Angaben kenne ich aus dem engl. KFZ Bereich bei Oldtimern ... 

Wer war Dein Lackierer?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Comandantereck (5. Januar 2015)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der EX Vorbau nicht halten ? worum gehts da ? wozu Kleber am Ring ?


Der Ring mit dem du das Lagerspiel einstellst ist mit dem eigentlichen Vorbau-Corpus nur mittels Industriekleber verbunden. Der wird wohl mit der Zeit seine Adhäsivität verlieren und spröde werden. Bei einem Vorbau haben wir nur mal das Lagerspiel einstellen wollen und dann wars das mit der Verbindung
Ich kann am WE mal ein Photo machen...


----------



## Comandantereck (5. Januar 2015)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> sehr goile Gerätschaften!
> 
> ...


Lackiert wurde bei Rockenstein...

VG Micha


----------



## hendr1k (5. Januar 2015)

ich seh das ganz anders. der Ring ist zum einstellen Ahead, weil damals noch keiner die Ahead-Kralle erfunden hatte,
aber das müsste man woanders diskutieren, nicht in der Galerie


----------



## msony (5. Januar 2015)

Mein Aer TI hat nie richtig geklemmt,also nix zum Fahren.
Selbst als ich nen Stahlkonus in den Aluschaft der Gabel gewürgt habe.
Kleinste Geländefahrt und das Steuersatzspiel vergrösserte sich.
Beim Stahl Aer alles gut.
Genau wie diese XY Stütze,da hab ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit 2 Defekte von gehabt.
Ebenso wie ausgeschlagene Vierkantaufnahme an der Forged Kurbel und ausgerissenen Pedalaugen an dem I Beam.

Hübsch aussehender Billig Kram aus Canada.

Mit Syncros hab ich noch nie Theater gehabt,ausser falsch gemasster Stützen und Vorbauten.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch zum Ergebniss gekommen,das eine schlichte XT Kurbel besser funzt.
Aber für die Optik muss da Race Face od. Syncros dran.


----------



## hendr1k (5. Januar 2015)

diese XY Stütze ist ja auch hässlich wie die Nacht,  das wär das einzige was ich an den 3 schönen Altitudes zu mäkeln hätte.


----------



## msony (5. Januar 2015)

Der eine mag die Stütze,der andere verachtet sie.
Aber wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (5. Januar 2015)

hm.
Vielleicht stehe ich auf dem Schlauch. Aber wieso ist der Ring mit Kleber mit dem Vorbaukorpus verbunden? Dachte am Ring wird gedreht?!


----------



## bsg (6. Januar 2015)

Genauso kenne ich das - lockert sich ständig und ohne Vorwarnung. Und mit einem verdrehten Vorbau (die harmlose Variante) fährt es sich schlecht, Aluschäfte der Gabeln sahen danach auch nicht so toll aus ...

@hendr1k: Da gab es durchaus schon Aheadkrallen, RF meinte nur die perfekte bessere Lösung gefunden zu haben, siehe u.a. hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1407639


----------



## msony (6. Januar 2015)

Morgen
Allerdings muss ich dazu noch sagen das die Brocken ja auch schon 20 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## atzepenga (6. Januar 2015)

Mein Stahl AER EX am DeKerf hält schon einige Jahre nach Erstmontage,bei regelmäßigen Gebrauch...
Ein Ti erste Generation 120mm,steht bei mir grad zum Verkauf


----------



## bsg (6. Januar 2015)

Stahl scheint offenbar besser zu halten als Titan, so oder so aber nicht die beste Idee ...


----------



## ilovemyrocky (19. März 2015)

Hier sind meine beiden Rocky Schätzchen. Nicht konsequent klassisch aufgebaut, aber genau so wie sie mir gefallen.

1996 Rocky Mountain Vertex t.o.
Danach habe ich fast ein Jahr gesucht bis mir ein Rahmen in diesem Top Zustand über den Weg lief. Ist noch der Originallack.






1997 Rocky Mountain Element t.0.
Das habe ich seit 1997. Rahmen ist ein Repaint von Gerrit mit Decals von Gil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (19. März 2015)

Schön.

Eine Frage, wie hast du das bei dem Repaint mit den Decals gemacht, die sind ja eigentlich einlackiert. 

Danke


----------



## ilovemyrocky (19. März 2015)

Die sind nicht einlackiert. Die Decals sind von Gil und die Lackierung von Gerrit. (habe mein Thema oben korrigiert)
Gerrit hätte sie mir aber auch unter eine Schicht Klarlack gelegt.


----------



## robbi_n (19. März 2015)

Ja so hatte ich das auch jetzt vermutet. Ich würde gerne den Schriftzug auflackieren, darüber dann den Klarlack, so wie es ab Werk eigentlich war. Aber ich glaube nicht das ich die Vektorendateien irgendwo herbekomme.  Habe grade einen Grafiker befragt ob er mir die basteln kann.

Gerrit lackt mir das dann.


----------



## ilovemyrocky (19. März 2015)

Die Decals lagen ab Werk nicht unter einer Schicht Klarlack. Wäre schön gewesen denn dann hätte ich mich nicht so ärgern müssen als sie sich teilweise gelöst haben.


----------



## robbi_n (19. März 2015)

Bei meinen ist das unter Klarlack, ich wills nicht beschwören aber bin mir doch irgendwie sicher. Mag mich aber täuschen.

Dann ist es aber kein Drama wenn ich die Decals unter Klarlack klebe

Danke


----------



## Learoy (20. März 2015)

Comandantereck schrieb:


> Also ich suche noch (pseudo)kanadisches Titan in 21 oder 21.5 Zoll...
> Wenn also jemand einen Tipp hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> VG Michael



Das dürfte sich leider als schwierig erweisen - ich kenne bisher nur ein einziges TiBolt, das größer als 19,5" ist. An ein Titanium in der Größe kann ich mich überhaupt nicht erinnern.

Was sind denn bezüglich Stabilität der Altitudes Deine Erfahrungswerte? Ich habe mir kürzlich sagen lassen, dass die älteren Altis von ´91 und ´92 deutlich steifer sein sollen, als die neueren, die nicht mehr über den Wishbone verfügen. Die Rohrsätze sind meines Wissens nach gleich geblieben und die Wishbonegeo ist meines Erachtens weniger stabil als die klassische Diamantform mit Doppelstreben am Hinterbau. Wie ist denn Dein Eindruck?


----------



## Ramkal2007 (22. März 2015)

Eines der letzen Rocky Mountain TSC aus Kanada von 2003-4!
Von mir nach meinen Wünschen Aufbauen lassen und selber dran gewerkelt!
Leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz!
Das einzige was mir geblieben ist habe ich jetzt am Panasonic! Den Sattel


----------



## Comandantereck (2. April 2015)

Learoy schrieb:


> Das dürfte sich leider als schwierig erweisen - ich kenne bisher nur ein einziges TiBolt, das größer als 19,5" ist. An ein Titanium in der Größe kann ich mich überhaupt nicht erinnern.
> 
> Was sind denn bezüglich Stabilität der Altitudes Deine Erfahrungswerte? Ich habe mir kürzlich sagen lassen, dass die älteren Altis von ´91 und ´92 deutlich steifer sein sollen, als die neueren, die nicht mehr über den Wishbone verfügen. Die Rohrsätze sind meines Wissens nach gleich geblieben und die Wishbonegeo ist meines Erachtens weniger stabil als die klassische Diamantform mit Doppelstreben am Hinterbau. Wie ist denn Dein Eindruck?



Etwas verspätet die Antwort...
Das Auffinden kanadisch/amerikanischen Titans ist sicherlich nicht leicht, hat aber auch bei anderen funktioniert. Ist halt viel Geduld und Glück gefragt...

Hinsichtlich der Steifigkeit der neueren Altitudes:

Die sind ja nicht so am Limit gebaut wie z.B. ein Brodie Sovereign oder Dekerf Team SL. Ich bin bei 200cm Körperlänge kein besonderes Leichtgewicht und auch noch  in der körperlichen Verfassung kraftig in die Pedale zu treten. Solang man die Dinger artgerecht bewegt empfinde ich diese als ausreichend steif. Sind halt Racehobel und nicht gebaut für größere Drops etc. Aber das macht mit Klassikern eh keinen Spass und könnte als mutwillige Zerstörung von Kulturgut angesehen werden. Generell bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob bei der ganzen Steifigkeitsdebatte der Rahmen auch ein bisschen Esotherik mit im Spiel ist. Setzt der Rahmen die Grenzen für die Steifiigkeit oder doch eher Laufräder etc...
Für flow trails und berghoch liebe ich das 94er Altitude, das ist man zwangsweise schnell unterwegs

VG Micha


----------



## Scherge (2. April 2015)

Micha,

was ist passiert, dass die Dich schon um Viertel nach eins aus dem Verließ gelassen haben?


----------



## atzepenga (2. April 2015)

Scherge schrieb:


> Micha,
> 
> was ist passiert, dass die Dich schon um Viertel nach eins aus dem Verließ gelassen haben?



Fahnenflucht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (21. April 2015)

Oh ja 





...und kein Regen in Sicht 

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ramkal2007 (22. April 2015)

IHateRain schrieb:


> und kein Regen in Sicht



Hammer dieses Perlmut hat mir schon immer gefallen


----------



## RetroRocky (22. April 2015)

... wirklich sehr gelungen und das Beste - ich hätte auch noch die entsprechenden weißen Syncros-Teile auf Lager um so ein Schmuckstück aufzubauen, aber erstmal ist mein Summit an der Reihe ... ;-)


----------



## Ramkal2007 (22. April 2015)

Und die weiße X-9 Serie


----------



## Thias (22. April 2015)

Im YT hat gerade jemand so eins aus dem Keller gezogen und will wissen, was es denn wert sei 




ich muss zugen, ich habe kurz gezuckt, als ichs gesehen hab 
Aber is eh zu klein, zum Glück.
Bestimmt kommt seine Anfrage auch gleich noch im Basar...


----------



## black-panther (22. April 2015)

Netter Mischmasch. Da sieht man gut: Blizzards bleiben immer klassisch


----------



## Comandantereck (3. Mai 2015)

Kleine Waldimpressionen aus dem Calenberger Land...


----------



## BontragerTom (3. Mai 2015)

Absolut schön. Tolle Rocky Farben und auch in der Größe wirkt das Rad absolut harmonisch in den Proportionen. Kette musst du aber noch kürzen und den SSP vorne richtig positionieren. so wirkt es erstmal wie "out of the car for the photo"..


----------



## msony (3. Mai 2015)

Schönste Altitude wo gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plueck76 (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## plueck76 (3. Mai 2015)

Rocky Equipe 91


----------



## mauricer (3. Mai 2015)

Das finde ich wiederum das schönste, das 91er Equipe. Wunderbarer Paintjob!

Aber Micha, auch ein tolles Bike, allerdings seh ich da XTR-900 am 91er-Hobel? War das damals nicht komplett XT? 

LG

Moritz


----------



## Comandantereck (4. Mai 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> Das finde ich wiederum das schönste, das 91er Equipe. Wunderbarer Paintjob!
> 
> Aber Micha, auch ein tolles Bike, allerdings seh ich da XTR-900 am 91er-Hobel? War das damals nicht komplett XT?
> 
> ...



Hallo Moritz,

ist ein 92er Altitude und im Katalog ist eine 900er XTR Ausstattung angeben. Photos im Katalog sind aber teilweise noch mit XT, wobei der Katalogaufbau jetzt nicht die Prämisse war...Man kann natürlich debattieren ob eine XT mit Daumies nicht die klassischere Variante darstellt. Die XTR war aber schon vorhanden und ich wollte mal XTR fast komplett (Steuersatz fehlt) verbauen...

VG Micha


----------



## mauricer (4. Mai 2015)

Dann lag ich falsch. Dachte es wäre ein 1991, ist aber auch latte, es muss ja auch nicht immer Katalog sein. Das Rad sieht auf jeden Fall sehr geil aus, was die Hauptsache ist.


----------



## whoa (4. Mai 2015)

Mal eine ernsthafte Frage weil ich es hier regelmäßig an absoluten Highend-Bikes sehe: Was treibt einen dazu den VR-Schnellspanner dermaßen bescheiden zu positionieren? Ich mein wenn meine Mutter das so machen würde hätt ich ja noch Verständnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (5. Mai 2015)

Heute angekommen .





Da steckt noch einiges an Arbeit drin.

Hat zufällig jemand einen Syncros Vorbau von 1990 in 1 1/8" übrig 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## plueck76 (5. Mai 2015)

wie lang suchst du denn? glaub in 120 hab ich noch einen 0 grad


----------



## black-panther (5. Mai 2015)

Sehr hübsches Set, Glückwunsch


----------



## Thias (5. Mai 2015)

Bei mir gehts andersrum. Cirrus ist eingepackt und fährt morgen nach Belgien.


----------



## kalihalde (5. Mai 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts andersrum. Cirrus ist eingepackt und fährt morgen nach Belgien.



"Wolken" ziehen halt mit dem Wind


----------



## Thias (5. Mai 2015)

So siehts aus. Und die zu kleinen bei mir immer schnell vorbei.
Die 90er Syncros Vorbauten sind die ohne Schräge oben am Schaft und ohne Loch in der Lenkerklemmung, richtig?


----------



## plueck76 (5. Mai 2015)

momentanes update, neon sattel liegt schon bereit


----------



## synlos (6. Mai 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Und die zu kleinen bei mir immer schnell vorbei.
> Die 90er Syncros Vorbauten sind die ohne Schräge oben am Schaft und ohne Loch in der Lenkerklemmung, richtig?


Genau + geschweisste Klemmungen:


----------



## goofyfooter (6. Mai 2015)

Comandantereck schrieb:


> Kleine Waldimpressionen aus dem Calenberger Land...



Endlich mal *keine *kleine Rahmengroesse bei einem Klassiker! Schick, Schick! Kette koennte bisserl kuerzer sein, oder?
Greetz!


----------



## goofyfooter (6. Mai 2015)

@Comandantereck 
Die Spacertuerme schmaelern das ansonsten perfekte Gesamterscheinungsbild deiner RMs!
Besonders bei dem graugruenen 94' Altitude - Ein Traum!

@synlos 
Killer! Mir gefallen diese Rahmen ja besser als die Spaeteren, bei denen die Sattelstreben versetzt zum Oberrohr anbinden - und die Zugfuehrung is auch eleganter geloest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (13. Mai 2015)

Ich fall um.
Habt ihr schon einmal so etwas geiles gesehen???







Komplett N E U !!!
Und käuflich zu erwerben.
Wenn es nicht Scheidung und Todesurteil in einem bedeuten würde... Und ich grüble trotzdem


----------



## mauricer (14. Mai 2015)

Mach et.


----------



## plueck76 (14. Mai 2015)

wen das mit der scheidung nicht wäre... geiles Teil


----------



## chouca (14. Mai 2015)

wo wird das angeboten? ich muss keine Scheidung fürchten...


----------



## atzepenga (14. Mai 2015)

chouca schrieb:


> wo wird das angeboten? ich muss keine Scheidung fürchten...



http://www.ebay.de/itm/321743620441?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Attacke


----------



## chouca (14. Mai 2015)

1.755 Euro???



puh - ein Glück dass L mir zu groß ist...


----------



## black-panther (14. Mai 2015)

In seinem Shop außerhalb eBays 1.500,-
(logisch, ebay kostet ja)


----------



## atzepenga (14. Mai 2015)

Ist es wirklich neu ist? Dann finde ich 1500€ akzeptabel?! Es ist halt ein dürftiges Foto! Wenn ich bei Ebay Stress hatte, war es leider immer mit Italienern


----------



## goofyfooter (14. Mai 2015)

Ist der teuerste Posten bei den Vintage Angeboten. Der scheint zu wissen um was es sich handelt.
Tatsache ist, es gibt Einige solcher Schatzhoelen in Italien. Zum Teil wollen die sogar entweder gar nicht verkaufen oder nur zum Originalpreis.
Koennt ihr euch sicher vorstellen wie frustrierend es ist dann etwas gefunden zu haben. Aber man hat auch Glueck und der Besizter ist zugaenglich.

Ich hab im Urlaub in und um die Alpen eigtl. immer in irgendeinem Tal einen Bike-Laden gefunden, der noch irgendwas geiles Aelteres hatte, was ich guenstig ergattern konnte. Ein ganzes Bike war aber bisher noch nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (14. Mai 2015)

Die gewerblichen Fixie-Horden aus dem hohen Norden machen doch regelmaessig Raubzuege nach Sueditalien. Wie hiessen die noch?
Kelten glaub ich.


----------



## Radsatz (14. Mai 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Die gewerblichen Fixie-Horden aus dem hohen Norden machen doch regelmaessig Raubzuege nach Sueditalien. Wie hiessen die noch?
> Kelten glaub ich.



Nordmänner aus Heitabu an der Schlei


----------



## Rockyman (14. Mai 2015)

chouca schrieb:


> 1.755 Euro???
> 
> 
> 
> puh - ein Glück dass L mir zu groß ist...



Das sieht mir aber gar nicht nach L aus, oder???


----------



## msony (14. Mai 2015)

Ne
Das ist 18,5zoll
Ich hab auch son Rad


----------



## goofyfooter (14. Mai 2015)

@msony 18,5"? wie gemessen? Mitte-Oberkante, ja, dann isses aber kleiner als 18".
Tippe auf 16" oder 17"
Das DBR Axis, das bei dueruoteforli auch gelistet ist, sieht sehr aehnlich von der Groesse aus. Das steht als 16" drin, was m.E. hinkommt.

Zum visuellen Vergleich:
Hier auf ebay ging vor kurzem ein 19" (51cm/20" Mitte-Oberkante) weg:


----------



## goofyfooter (14. Mai 2015)

Ich wuerde ja gerne hier schwachwerden, aber die Preisvorstellung vom Verkaeufer ist von der letzten Mondlandung:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-19,5-zoll,-top/317986743-217-5521?ref=search

Was meint ihr was der wert ist? Denke hoechstens die Haelfte... !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (14. Mai 2015)

Stimmt
Hab gerade mit meinem verglichen 
Das angebotene ist ein 17 Zoll
Sorry


----------



## synlos (14. Mai 2015)

Na dann ist es doch was chouca. 

BTW, damalige Blizzard-Größen: 17, 18,5, 20 und 21,5".


----------



## chouca (15. Mai 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> Na dann ist es doch was chouca.
> 
> BTW, damalige Blizzard-Größen: 17, 18,5, 20 und 21,5".



für 755 € vielleicht, aber nicht für 1755 €...


----------



## atzepenga (15. Mai 2015)

chouca schrieb:


> für 755 € vielleicht, aber nicht für 1755 €...



Wie schon geschrieben,wenn es sich wirklich um komplette Neuware handelt, ist ein vierstelliger Betrag realistisch! Die Wiederverkaufswerte einer neuen XT-Gruppe inkl. Araya LRS,Syncros Gabel,Vorbau,Lenker(?)etc. sind nicht zu unterschätzen! Das ganze garniert mit einem NOS Rahmen?!
Wenn Du das für 755€ anbieten kannst,würde ich sofort nehmen!
Vg
Simon


----------



## atzepenga (15. Mai 2015)

Ps: Als Richtwert der Moritz hat sein gebrauchtes Blizard mit XT, letztes Jahr für glaube 1000-1100€ abgegeben! Also sollten die 1500€(Website)doch schon irgendwie nah dran sein?!


----------



## mauricer (15. Mai 2015)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Ps: Als Richtwert der Moritz hat sein gebrauchtes Blizard mit XT, letztes Jahr für glaube 1000-1100€ abgegeben! Also sollten die 1500€(Website)doch schon irgendwie nah dran sein?!



Träum weiter.


----------



## atzepenga (15. Mai 2015)

Wat?! Du Hund! Haste mir so angeboten?!


----------



## chouca (15. Mai 2015)




----------



## synlos (15. Mai 2015)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Wat?! Du Hund! Haste mir so angeboten?!


----------



## atzepenga (15. Mai 2015)

synlos schrieb:


>



Okay dann 999,89€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (15. Mai 2015)

So jetzt Zuhause am Rechner, dann würde ich kurz aufschlüsseln wo ich die Teile m.M.n. (*wenn es sich wirklich um NEU Teile handelt*) im Wiederverkaufswert sehe:

Syncros Gabel=									200€
SyncrosVorbau ERSTE GENERATION=	   90€
Syncros Lenker(?)=								 75€
XT,Araya RM17 LRS=							 200€
XT STI=												 70€
XT SW kurzer Käfig=							   70€
XT UW=												 25€
XT Cantis=											 50€
XT Kurbel inkl. schw. KB=						80€ (Bild sieht nicht wie XT aus?)
XT Innenlager=									   20€
XT Steuersatz=									   40€
XT Sharkfin=										  10€
XT Kassette&Kette=								 50€
Reifen keine Ahnung was da drauf ist=	  40€
Sattel&Stütze=										35€
Sattelschnellspanner& restlicher Klimbim= 10€

Komme ich bei den Teilen alleine bei 1065€ raus! Einen NOS Blizard Rahmen sehe ich bei 500-600€, also wie gesagt ich finde 1500€ nicht unrealistisch?!
Die Preisvorstellungen für die Teile sieht der Ein oder Andere(z.B. Peterle )vielleicht anders, aber ich denke bin da mit einem Mittelwert ganz gut dabei?! 

Vg
Simon


----------



## black-panther (15. Mai 2015)

hm, hast du dich bei der Gabel vertippt?
'ne neue Syncros für nur 200, wo hier schon öfter gebrauchte um mind. 300-350,- über den Tisch gingen?


----------



## atzepenga (15. Mai 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> hm, hast du dich bei der Gabel vertippt?
> 'ne neue Syncros für nur 200, wo hier schon öfter gebrauchte um mind. 300-350,- über den Tisch gingen?



Chris hast Du einen Zweitaccount der mit "T" beginnt?


----------



## Lorenzini (15. Mai 2015)

Syncros gabel und auch Vb. 1. Generation in bestzustand ca. pluss 25-30 Prozent. Dann ist es ok.
...aber nur meiner unwesentlichen Meinung nach.


----------



## black-panther (15. Mai 2015)

Simon, wenn hier in letzter Zeit mal ne neue oder sehr gut erhaltene Syncros für 200,- angeboten worden wäre, dann bräuchte ich für's Rektek keine mehr suchen 

Aber gibt ja die Suchfunktion im Basar, guck doch mal


----------



## atzepenga (16. Mai 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Simon, wenn hier in letzter Zeit mal ne neue oder sehr gut erhaltene Syncros für 200,- angeboten worden wäre, dann bräuchte ich für's Rektek keine mehr suchen
> 
> Aber gibt ja die Suchfunktion im Basar, guck doch mal



Kern der Sache ist der Preis des Blizard und da kommen wir auch mit einer SchnapperGabel hin


----------



## robbi_n (16. Mai 2015)

Neulich im Wald.......


----------



## atzepenga (16. Mai 2015)

Zeig mal lieber deine neue Errungenschaft?!


----------



## Ramkal2007 (16. Mai 2015)

chouca schrieb:


> für 755 € vielleicht, aber nicht für 1755 €...



Da kostet der Rahmen neu ja schon mehr

Simon hat völlig Recht! Die Gabel erstmal zu bekommen und
alles vor allem in neu! Das ist für jemanden der es haben möchte 
völlig in Ordnung der Preis! Für jemanden der es weiter veräußern will
zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (16. Mai 2015)

Diskutiert ihr ernsthaft über den Preis für ein NOS-Blizzard? Wie billig hättet ihr es denn gerne?


----------



## robbi_n (16. Mai 2015)

Atze, muss noch bissi aufgehübscht werden. (-;


----------



## onza98 (16. Mai 2015)

Das schöne Blizzard ist leider nicht im originalem Zustand. Sugino Kurbeln und Araya LRS gehören da nicht dran


----------



## msony (16. Mai 2015)

War das nicht mal eine Fotostrecke hier?


----------



## onza98 (16. Mai 2015)

msony schrieb:


> War das nicht mal eine Fotostrecke hier?


ja


----------



## synlos (16. Mai 2015)

Ist ja schon gut, little sony.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (17. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die 1500€ für das Blizzard angemessen und wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte könnte ich echt schwach werden.

Die fahren sich einfach zu geil.


----------



## msony (17. Mai 2015)

onza98 schrieb:


> ja


Ist das ein equipe?


----------



## onza98 (17. Mai 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ist das ein equipe?


ja, das ist ein 1990 Equipe-Rahmen...der wartet allerdings noch auf seinen Aufbau...


----------



## plueck76 (17. Mai 2015)

schönes Blizzard
wo hast du denn den geilen Sharkfin her? Sowas in grün such ich auch noch
Gruss Stephan


----------



## Koe (17. Mai 2015)

Hi stephan,

vielen Dank für das Kompliment. 
Den Sharkfin habe ich hier im Basar gekauft.  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## robbi_n (24. Mai 2015)




----------



## chriz1979 (25. Mai 2015)

An dieser Stelle mag ich auch mal mein Rocky Mountain Vertex präsentieren


----------



## troje (26. Mai 2015)

robbi_n schrieb:


>



Very nice!!


----------



## Fischland (26. Mai 2015)

@chriz1979..... ne Bremse fehlt sonst nett.


----------



## ilovemyrocky (26. Mai 2015)

troje schrieb:


> Very nice!!



I second that!

Mir fehlt noch das Altitude um so ein Bild schießen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (4. Juli 2015)

Erster Einsatz meines  Equipe aus  1996








Beste Grüße


----------



## Lorenzini (4. Juli 2015)

Wolfgang altes Haus.
Wo schwirrst denn du rumm. Bist du im Lechtal???
Gruß volkmar

Mit Rocky? Igitigitt.


----------



## Dynatechrider (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Volkmar,

ich muss zugeben mit einem Kranich war es letztes Jahr doch entspannter zu genießen gewesen.


 



Leider war ich nur das letzte WE in Tirol, bin am Montag wieder in Frankfurt angekommen. 

Beste Grüße an das Altitude 

Wolfgang


----------



## hendr1k (5. Juli 2015)

warum sieht das Vorderrad auf dem 2. Bild so riesig aus ?


----------



## sorgini (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## der_ulmer (12. Juli 2015)

Ui, es ist fahrfertig ... Schick, außer vielleicht der Vorbau ;-) Dann wünsche damit mal viel Spaß!!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## sorgini (12. Juli 2015)

Danke Tony! Die Wandstärke vom Judy Alu Gabelschaft, macht es mir leider unmöglich den RaceFace Aer Ex Vorbau zu montieren. Aber das wird sich noch finden 

LG

Flo


----------



## atzepenga (12. Juli 2015)

sorgini schrieb:


> Danke Tony! Die Wandstärke vom Judy Alu Gabelschaft, macht es mir leider unmöglich den RaceFace Aer Ex Vorbau zu montieren. Aber das wird sich noch finden
> 
> LG
> 
> Flo



Dazu brauchst Du die Hülse für Aluschäfte, ich hätte eine als Muster??


----------



## sorgini (12. Juli 2015)

Der Race Face Vorbau funktioniert ja trotz Ahead ,wie ein Schaftvorbau. Meiner für 1 1/8" und Schaft der Judy hat außen 28,6/1 1/8" und innen 22,2/1".
Bräuchte quasi ne andere Krone, wobei der Ringle eigentlich ganz gut aussieht. 
Ob das zu den Race Face Teilen paßt ,ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (12. Juli 2015)

Bin kurz davor Dir meine Hülse zu spenden,aber was mach ich dann falls mir ein Aluschaft unter kommt


----------



## sorgini (12. Juli 2015)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Bin kurz davor Dir meine Hülse zu spenden,aber was mach ich dann falls mir ein Aluschaft unter kommt


Ach was Simon, da findet sich schon was


----------



## der_ulmer (12. Juli 2015)

Oder einfach ne andere Krone mit Stahlschaft auf die Judy?! Der RF Vorbau wäre halt dann noch das i-Tüpfelchen auf ein richtig schickes Radl ;-)


----------



## Learoy (12. Juli 2015)

Das sieht doch schick aus - ich gratuliere. 

Du könntest Dir auch einen Ti-Beam besorgen, der braucht keine Hülse wie der Aer Ex und kommt mit den alten Alu-Ahead Schäften problemlos zurecht.


----------



## msony (12. Juli 2015)

Saugeil mit der Gabel Florian.
Mit dem Vorbau würde ich es mir einfacher machen.







Der passt auch optisch wesentlich  besser als der sachschwere mit der Krawatte.
Bild hab ich hier geklaut,hoffe das geht in Ordnung,sonst lösche ich es wieder.


----------



## Learoy (13. Juli 2015)

Exakt das war mein Vorschlag. Alternativ ist auch der ältere Moots ganz hübsch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (13. Juli 2015)

...ist eine Galerie


----------



## atzepenga (13. Juli 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Der passt auch optisch wesentlich  besser als der sachschwere mit der Krawatte.



*VETO!!! *


----------



## Learoy (13. Juli 2015)

Naja - Optik ist ja Geschmackssache, ich finde einen Titanvorbau an einem Titanrahmen passender - wurde ja auch in Kombi mit dem Ti-Beam verkauft, meins zumindest.

Der Aer Ex wiegt bei 120mm laut Katalog 195g, der Moots von dem Bild mit 135mm wiegt gut 140g, die Ti-Beam sind soweit ich mich erinnere ähnlich schwer wie der Moots, bei Bedarf wiege ich gerne nochmal nach. Bei gleicher Länge kommt da eine prozentuale Gewichtsersparnis von ca. 25% bei rum, das ist beachtlich. Allerdings kommt ein ganz praktischer Grund hinzu: Der Aer Ex aus Stahl ist deutlich leichter zu bekommen.

Was wiegt denn das Rad aktuell?


----------



## Lorenzini (13. Juli 2015)

Stütze schwarz, Race Face kurbel schwarz, dann bitte auch noch Vorbau schwarz. Und der Ex würde Super passen.


----------



## msony (13. Juli 2015)

Das wäre definitiv mein Traum,rot muss nicht sein.
Und nicht der Aer EX.
Upps,ist ja eine Galerie


----------



## msony (13. Juli 2015)

Nochmal zurück zu Fotos und dem letzten Winter.
Ein Tag Schnee war ja mehr als ok.


----------



## Ben Sarotti (13. Juli 2015)

Alter Schwede, feines TiBolt. Glückwunsch!
Und ich war der Meinung, ich bräuchte kein Rad mehr.......

Beste Grüße
Johannes


----------



## troje (13. Juli 2015)

Endlich fertig. Oder fast fertig


----------



## Jazzman1991 (17. Juli 2015)

Tolles Bike! Genau so einen Rahmen suche ich auch noch!


----------



## pommerngerrit (17. Juli 2015)

einfaches Design, aber die Wirkung ist wunderbar.
Schönes Rad.

Gerrit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (24. August 2015)

Mein 93er Blizzard fehlt hier glaub ich noch…gab ja auch einige Umbaumaßnahmen...von Mag21 und Ahead auf Schraubsteuersatz mit Powerlite









VG Norman


----------



## imemine (24. August 2015)

Sehr fein Norman!


----------



## plueck76 (25. August 2015)

sehr schön


----------



## subtrail (1. September 2015)

Moin!
Hat jemand nen Tip wo man Rocky Mtn Decals in guter Qualität herbekommt?

Gruß!


----------



## kalihalde (1. September 2015)

subtrail schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat jemand nen Tip wo man Rocky Mtn Decals in guter Qualität herbekommt?
> 
> Gruß!



... bei Gil aus U.K. gibt´s gute.

https://www.facebook.com/retrodecals





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## hendr1k (1. September 2015)

sehr geil Norman, das schwarz weiss Thema durchgezogen


----------



## synlos (1. September 2015)

Apropos Schwarz/Weiß...


----------



## mauricer (1. September 2015)

Ein Glück kann ich da inzwischen etwas entspannter draufschauen....


----------



## robbi_n (7. September 2015)

Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht ganz hierher gehört möchte ich es euch dennoch kurz zeigen, mein aktuelles Fatbike im klassischen Look.






Grüsse Robbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (7. September 2015)

schrecklich....























































...schön


----------



## IHateRain (7. September 2015)

Zeig doch mal das Bild mit allen drei Rocky´s, Robert


----------



## mauricer (7. September 2015)

Zeig endlich mal Bilder von allen Rädern, du schwarzes Loch.... 

Was da immer so nebenbei auftaucht....frech.

VG

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (7. September 2015)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal das Bild mit allen drei Rocky´s, Robert





mauricer schrieb:


> Zeig endlich mal Bilder von allen Rädern, du schwarzes Loch....
> 
> Was da immer so nebenbei auftaucht....frech.
> 
> ...



Ja und das Titanium bitte?!


----------



## robbi_n (7. September 2015)

ich bin nicht soo zeigefreudig .

Wenn ich Zeit finde


----------



## pommerngerrit (7. September 2015)

nim sie dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subtrail (9. September 2015)

@ kalihalde: besten Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/kalihalde.218788/*


----------



## noka78 (13. September 2015)

hier draußen fühlt es sich doch am wohlsten…macht echt Spaß das Blizzi !









Grüße


----------



## sorgini (14. September 2015)




----------



## msony (14. September 2015)

Sehr geil Flo.


----------



## Learoy (14. September 2015)

Sieht hübsch aus. Was bringts denn auf die Waage?


----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2015)

So ein grandioses Panorama wie @sorgini bekommen wir Flachländer natürlich nicht hin. Bei uns kann man nur über ein Flusstal blicken.


----------



## plueck76 (19. September 2015)

Schick schick, muss meins dann wohl auch mal knipsen


----------



## miri19 (23. September 2015)

Hallo, hier mal ein Foto von meinem Liebhaberstück. Muss es jetzt schweren Herzens verkaufen.. :-(


----------



## miri19 (23. September 2015)

Mir wurde mein im Studium zusammengestelltes Instinct mit Pace evo 36, moots Teilen etc. aus dem Keller gestohlen. Das Element TO habe ich quasi aus Trauer darüber und Nostalgie zusammengestellt - aber habe nie die Zeit gefunden es standesgemäß zu bewegen...


----------



## Comandantereck (20. Oktober 2015)

Kleines Update vom 1996er Altitude t.o.
Umbau auf Blackwalls (Onza RIP/RAIL; Danke an Tom!) und auf dunkle Mavic 217er CD Felgen mit Hügi Classic Naben in gelb. Leider passt der Gelbton aber nicht 100%ig. Zuletzt noch die RF Stütze gegen ne 2. Gen. Syncros getauscht und nen gelben Flite verwendet. So ist es für mich stimmiger.
Ein paar Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comandantereck (20. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr, aber dann erhielt ich ein relativ attraktives Angebot über:
Altitude Nr. 4
Dem Jahrgang nach schon an der Grenze zwischen Klassiker und youngtimer...aber ich mag auch die Altitudes der späteren Jahrgänge. Die Blizzards lassen ja ab ca. 1995 von der Verarbeitung her sehr zu wünschen übrig, die Altitudes bleiben lecker.... Doch nun zum Bike:

Von einem Senioren gefahren und entsprechend "gepimpt". So sah es vorher aus:



Wenigstens stimmte die Substanz und die Lackierung war größtenteils großartig erhalten. Eigentlich wollte ich dem Katalogaufbau folgen, da ich noch eine fast neue güldene RF Turbine hier rumliegen habe. Die Suche nach dem goldenen RF Real Seal gestaltete sich jedoch als schwierig. Also blieb vorläufig ein schwarz/silbernes Aufbaukonzept über. Mir der Zeit gefiel es mir dann immer besser, so dass es wohl so bleiben wird. Das Rad wurde ein bisschen der Teileverwerter; ob der King und die Suntour XC Pro Bremsanlage bleiben steht noch nicht fest. Die bleischweren XT Naben werden noch gegen Hügis oder was anderes Schönes in silber getauscht. Hier erstmal ein paar Bilder:










Der fillet brazed Hinterbau:








Farbübergang an der Kettenstrebe:




Teileliste:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Altitude 1996 Rh 21 Zoll
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC
Bremshebel: Suntour XC Pro
Vorbau: Race Face EX Stahl 150mm 3°
Lenker: Syncros Hardcore
Schalthebel: Grip Shift SRT 800
Griffe: Grip Shift
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore 3rd Generation
Sattel: Flite Titan
Bremsen: Suntour XC Pro
Reifen:  IRC Mythos XC Redwall  1.9
Felgen: Mavic 217 CD Ceramic 36L
Speichen: DT Competition
Naben: Shimano Deore XT 737
Schnellspanner: Ringle Titan
Kurbel: Race Face I Beam
Innenlager: Syncros Hardcore Ti
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT PD-M735
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT FD-M737
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT RD-M737
Kette: Sachs
Ritzel: Shimano Deore XT CS-M737 11/28

Dann allen noch einen schönen Abend...


----------



## IHateRain (5. November 2015)

Langsam hab´ ich den Dreh mit der Kamera raus 







Ob´s schon für Bilder von Klein´s reicht?


----------



## atzepenga (5. November 2015)

gestochen scharf  welche Einstellung hast Du benutzt???


----------



## IHateRain (5. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung  Ich denke es war die "ich drücke und die Kamera erledigt den Rest"-Einstellung


----------



## atzepenga (5. November 2015)

Ja die habe ich eigentlich immer drin,aber so scharf hab ich selten hinbekommen


----------



## finnlos (10. November 2015)

mein Herbstkauf zum Schnäppchenpreis: 1995 RM altitude in tollem Originalzustand (1 - 2+).

Richtige Outdoorbilder kommen aber wohl erst im Frühling ;-)


----------



## Fischland (10. November 2015)

....der Seitenständer ist ein Muss ???


----------



## black-panther (10. November 2015)

genau?!
Ich wollte gerade schreiben, was für ein tolles Bike (ist es natürlich auch), aber als ich den Seitenständer sah, ist mir erstmal die Kinnlade runter gefallen...


----------



## finnlos (10. November 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> genau?!
> Ich wollte gerade schreiben, was für ein tolles Bike (ist es natürlich auch), aber als ich den Seitenständer sah, ist mir erstmal die Kinnlade runter gefallen...




Der war dran, als ich es kaufte! ;-)

Aber seine Tage sind gezählt !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (10. November 2015)

Welche Bremsen sind das?

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## finnlos (10. November 2015)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Welche Bremsen sind das?
> 
> Gruß
> Markus


Dia Compe Power Cam 7 Hebel &
Avid Tri-Align-Cantis

kataloggetreu ;-)

vg


----------



## hendr1k (11. November 2015)

schöne Bikes, beide ^

der Ständer ist dein Ernst ?  schlecht für den Rahmen ..


----------



## black-panther (11. November 2015)

Lesen, Hendrik, lesen...


----------



## whoa (14. Dezember 2015)

Nach Jahren der Abstinenz hab ich auch wieder ein Rocky im Stall.





Der Aufbau ist momentan recht RM untypisch, wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht viel besser werden. 

Momentan mit vielen SoDa-Teilen komplettiert wird da noch viel ersetzt werden. Am Ende läuft's wohl doch auf 'nen starren Aufbau hinaus. Dann kann ich mein nächstes Bild im 10 Kilo Thread posten. Momentan reiß ich die "Hürde" noch um 180g.


----------



## mauricer (14. Dezember 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass du soviel Kona im Stall hast....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (14. Dezember 2015)

Det is bei Boris und Norman, Moritz. Bunker 2.0


----------



## whoa (14. Dezember 2015)

Yep genau, die Kona Batterie im Hintergrund ist von Boris.


----------



## mauricer (14. Dezember 2015)

Ach da hat sich der Micha auch eingenistet.


----------



## whoa (15. Dezember 2015)

Nee nee, ich war nur auf der Sitzung der anonymen Fahrradsuchtis.


----------



## hendr1k (18. Januar 2016)

mal das Blizzard reaktiviert











fröstelnde Grüße, Hendrik


----------



## Heikibike (12. Februar 2016)

Der Rahmen dümpelt hier schon ewig rum, jetzt mal aufgebaut - so gar nicht time-correct oder ähnliches, aber mir gefällts und fährt sich toll


----------



## noka78 (12. Februar 2016)

Echt schön geworden das Blizzard  Wo ist das deiner Meinung nach nicht tc? Also ich seh das anders...


----------



## black-panther (12. Februar 2016)

wahrscheinlich einen Tick zu alt für den Rahmen. Macht mMn aber auch nix.


----------



## Heikibike (12. Februar 2016)

Danke, gerade die die Abweichungen zum eigentlichen Katalogaufbau (ahead, Judy, rote Anbauteile etc.) gefallen mir ganz besonders...


----------



## noka78 (12. Februar 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich einen Tick zu alt für den Rahmen. Macht mMn aber auch nix.



ist das ein 97er ? @Heikibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heikibike (12. Februar 2016)

96er


----------



## noka78 (12. Februar 2016)

Danke, das Blizzard ist lange klassisch geblieben...daher meine ich kann man das auch gut als Klassiker aufbauen ! XT-Gruppe und Mag aus Anfang der 90er finde ich persönlich auch schöner!


----------



## pottsblizz (13. Februar 2016)

eigentlich schien der Winter schon vorbei...

dann kam doch noch ein Blizzard, was mich aber außerordentlich erfreute  





ne ganz witzige Geschichte, RahmenGabelSet aus den Kleinanzeigen gefischt, nach einigen hin und her Mails stellte sich raus, das man sich schon aus einem ähnlichen Deal, damals nur ich als Verkäufer, kannte. So kam der blizzard also  in dem Karton, den ich vor einer Weile selber mal auf die Reise schickte. Die Woche über abends im Keller mit allem was so da war aufgebaut, heute erste Ausfahrt, geht wirklich gut ab





Ich glaube im großen und ganzen bleibt das so, noch ein bisschen aufhübschen, Züge schön verlegen Flaschenhalter dran und so. Die silberne Stütze gefällt mir jetzt eigentlich sehr gut, obwohl ich erst ne schwarze dringend reinsetzen wollte.


----------



## Freefall79 (13. Februar 2016)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> ne ganz witzige Geschichte, RahmenGabelSet aus den Kleinanzeigen gefischt...



Das ist das Blizzard von vor ca. 3 Wochen?
Na denn mal Glückwunsch! :thumbs up:

Frage an die Blizzard-Kenner:
War 1993 der letzte Jahrgang, in dem es das Blizzard in 20" gab?

Danke


----------



## pottsblizz (14. Februar 2016)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Das ist das Blizzard von vor ca. 3 Wochen?
> Na denn mal Glückwunsch! :thumbs up:



ja und danke  und auch noch die perfekte Größe


----------



## synlos (17. März 2016)

Herrlich zum Klettern.


----------



## mauricer (17. März 2016)

Worst sale ever.


----------



## atzepenga (17. März 2016)

Total Commitment


----------



## msony (17. März 2016)

du musst auch mal was behalten Moritz,ich hab schon wieder schlimme Sachen von dir gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (17. April 2016)

.


----------



## Dean76 (17. April 2016)

Equipe

Noch nicht ganz fertig und mit reichlich Patina




LG
Andre


----------



## Jazzman1991 (17. April 2016)

.


----------



## rai-b (28. April 2016)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> Ich glaube im großen und ganzen bleibt das so, noch ein bisschen aufhübschen, Züge schön verlegen Flaschenhalter dran und so. Die silberne Stütze gefällt mir jetzt eigentlich sehr gut, obwohl ich erst ne schwarze dringend reinsetzen wollte.




Verrätst Du, was das für Cantis an denem Blizzard sind?


----------



## Dean76 (29. April 2016)

Sind zwar nicht die Rocky Mountains

aber zumindest ein Hügel




 

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## atzepenga (29. April 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Sind zwar nicht die Rocky Mountains



Gatow ehemaliger französischer Übungsplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (29. April 2016)

Nicht ganz Simon
Mahlow! Vor meiner Tür

LG
Andre


----------



## atzepenga (29. April 2016)

Aber fast  *ow *war ja schon mal Treffer, war lange nicht mehr in der Heimat... verändert sich ja täglich da


----------



## onza98 (29. April 2016)

.


----------



## huhue (29. April 2016)

*...ow* jibbet hier ja reichlich... war aber auch schon lange nichtmehr irgendwo in *...ow*

hey atze, kannst Du nicht noch mein 20er Hei Hei in Deiner Sammlung gebrauchen?


----------



## pottsblizz (29. April 2016)

rai-b schrieb:


> Verrätst Du, was das für Cantis an denem Blizzard sind?



campagnolos, ich vermute record or


----------



## atzepenga (29. April 2016)

Die Baureihe mit anderem Hinterbau habe ich doch schon, mich würde da nur noch das 89/90 made by Merlin reizen


----------



## huhue (29. April 2016)

dang, immer dit selbe hier, alle schon übersättigt mit altmetall... 
Ick brauche Plaaaaatzzzzzz


----------



## atzepenga (29. April 2016)

Und ick hab keen Platz mehr


----------



## rai-b (4. Mai 2016)

pottsblizz schrieb:


> campagnolos, ich vermute record or



Danke für die Info. Schöne Cantis, die gefallen mir auch.


----------



## Meridaflx (6. Mai 2016)

Gutentag, 

Meine Rocky mountain Stratos aus 1992:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriz1979 (11. Mai 2016)

Mein 96er Vertex


----------



## jesszet (16. Mai 2016)

Servus,
eine Frage an die Spezialisten:
welchen Farbton (RAL)hatte das 92er Blizzard in einfarbig weiss?
Danke!
Viele Grüße
Jess


----------



## Radsatz (16. Mai 2016)

Die amis benutzen nicht den RAL Code.RAL u DIN ist eine deutsche Erfindung


----------



## jesszet (16. Mai 2016)

Okay, danke für die Antwort!
Irgendeine Bezeichnung musste dieses Weiß doch haben
und eine ungefähre Entsprechung im RAL-System.


----------



## IHateRain (16. Mai 2016)

...gab es die denn überhaupt in RAL-weiß? Mir sind nur '92er mit Perlmutt-Lackierung bekannt.


----------



## jesszet (16. Mai 2016)

Also nach meiner bisherigen Recherche waren die RM ab 1992 Pulver beschichtet.


----------



## IHateRain (16. Mai 2016)

...vielleicht gilt das nicht für alle Modelle... Bei den fünf '92ern, welche ich gesehen habe - egal ob plain oder bi - waren alle Perlmutt.

Grüße
IHR


----------



## jesszet (16. Mai 2016)

Okay,
gut zu wissen.
Danke Dir!
Jess


----------



## Learoy (18. Mai 2016)

Die Art der Beschichtung bedeutet leider nicht, dass es dazu eine RAL-Numer gibt. Ich habe einen anderen Farbton bei Bikeaction mal angefragt und die Auskunft erhalten, dass das Pulver seiner Zeit im Regelfall per Hand angemischt wurde. Es kann also bereits Abweichungen zwischen zwei Originallacken geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesszet (19. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## synlos (21. Mai 2016)

Davon brauch ich, irgendwann, mehr... 
Btw, *Vertigo* ist Geschichte.


----------



## kalihalde (22. Mai 2016)




----------



## michar (18. Juni 2016)

Mein Hammer '94....im zeitgemäßen Aufbau. Neue Decals sind auch auf dem Weg...


----------



## kalihalde (26. Juni 2016)

Gestern fand im Harz eine kleine Rocky Runde mit @Jazzman1991 statt. War sehr schön, mit klassischem Material auf historischen Wegen (Oberharzer Wasserregal) unterwegs zu sein.




Dammgraben bei Altenau




Huttaler Widerwaage




Polstertaler Hubhaus

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Radsatz (26. Juni 2016)

Wieso ist da kein schmutz an den Reifen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (26. Juni 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wieso ist da kein schmutz an den Reifen ?


Weil es so nass war. Wenn man permanent durch Wasser fährt, was bei den gestrigen Witterungsbedingen der Fall war, wird der Reifen immer wieder sauber gespült.


----------



## Radsatz (26. Juni 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Weil es so nass war. Wenn man permanent durch Wasser fährt, was bei den gestrigen Witterungsbedingen der Fall war, wird der Reifen immer wieder sauber gespült.



Dachte schon ihr hättet die zum Foto Shot dahingetragen,wie ein User sein Klein vor einiger Zeit


----------



## Jazzman1991 (26. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## MForrest (30. Juni 2016)

Nice ride ....


----------



## michar (21. Juli 2016)

Mein neuster Erwerb...ein Hammer aus 93! Super zustand...war nur im Keller gestanden und auch in der richtigen Größe für mich.  War fast komplett orginal...habe den Vorbau gegen einen passenden Syncros Cattleprod getauscht...Sattelstütze ist jetzt ne Thomson Elite. Ansonsten XT/DX Komponenten Mix...warte noch auf neue Decals von Gil ..dann mach ich nochmal bessere fotos..


----------



## Fischland (21. Juli 2016)

...da muss ne Syncros ins Sattelrohr. ( sonst schön)


----------



## Learoy (23. Juli 2016)

Ein schönes Stück, allerdings war nicht das ´93iger auch schon mit LX ab Werk statt DX? So wie Dein etwas kleineres von oben?

Ich habe auch 2 Hammer, ein ´94iger Race und ein ´95iger mit Starrgabel. Da das andere mit Federgabel ist/war, wirst Du da für Dich sicher die richtige Entscheidung treffen, den Unterschied von Starrgabel zu Federgabel kennst Du ja aus eigener Erfahrung.
Ich hab das `94iger, das bis auf die Reifen original zu mir kam, nach einem Sommer Eingewöhnungsphase komplett von LX auf `94/`95iger XTR umgebaut, angefixt hat mich damals das ´93iger Hammer von ph0 - guck doch mal in sein Album. Der Umbau lohnt mehr, als ich vorher dachte. Vielleicht ist das ja auch für Dich ein erwägenswertes Upgrade.


----------



## michar (23. Juli 2016)

Also im Katalog sieht 93 stark nach dx aus...ich habs aber aus erster Hand und ja auch deutlich mehr xt parts dran welche angeblich direkt so im Laden verbaut waren. 94 hatte komplett lx. Ich werd auf jeden Fall beim 93er bleiben..einfach weil ich aa Bike fuer längere Touren nutzen will und mir der größere Rahmen mit Starrgabel besser passt. Das 94iger werde ich demnächst dann verkaufen. Umbau auf xtr wäre natürlich super schick..aber der dx/xt Mix ist immoment sehr stimmig wie ich finde..da bleib ich vorerst mal dabei


----------



## luckipucki (23. Juli 2016)

Mein Rocky Mountain cirrus aus dem Jahr 1990. Bissel inspiriert vom Song purple rain


----------



## babylullu (12. August 2016)

Mein Thin Air von 1997, so gut wie alles original wie aus dem 97er Katalog

Okay, Kellerbild.. Gibt sicher bald mal ein schöneres Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (23. August 2016)

.


----------



## synlos (23. August 2016)

Das ist aber auch Gezerre - manchmal




Geht auch anders


----------



## atzepenga (24. August 2016)

@mauricer : hattest Du nicht auch mal so ein schönes Blizzard


----------



## stratege-0815 (24. August 2016)

babylullu schrieb:


> Mein Thin Air von 1997, so gut wie alles original wie aus dem 97er Katalog
> 
> Okay, Kellerbild.. Gibt sicher bald mal ein schöneres Foto!



Geil, ich habe das selbe - die limitierte Edition. Aber ich glaube der Nummernaufkleber mit xx of 475 ist bei mir zu verblichen um ihn zu lesen. Habe ich 1997 neu gekauft. Hat bei  mir verschiedene Metamorphosen durch gemacht und ist jetzt mit SID bei 9,5kg


----------



## michar (9. September 2016)

Nach der Alpenüberquerung mit dem guten Stück kam ich jetzt auch dazu mal die neuen Decals von Gil draufzumachen..damit ist das Bike eigentlich erstmal fertig


----------



## Jazzman1991 (9. September 2016)

.


----------



## michar (9. September 2016)

mist...stimmt...jetzt ists zu spät! Wäre mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Jazzman1991 (10. September 2016)

.


----------



## synlos (25. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (25. September 2016)

Das schönste Rocky.


----------



## msony (25. September 2016)

Das schönste bekommt Tom doch. erst noch


----------



## synlos (25. September 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Das schönste bekommt Tom doch. erst noch


Wer hat da wieder geplappert? 
Eigentlich sollte es eine Art ... sein - aber ich lass es.


----------



## ole-botze (26. September 2016)

synlos schrieb:


>


...einfach immer wieder schön anzuschauen. Geile Kiste!


----------



## synlos (29. September 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag:


----------



## Heikibike (7. Oktober 2016)

94er Blizzard - irgendwann finde ich vielleicht mal die passende Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (7. Oktober 2016)

Nicht primär für mich - aber so kann ich mal 18,5" ausprobieren.


----------



## mauricer (7. Oktober 2016)

Falls dir das Kleine besser passt....


----------



## synlos (7. Oktober 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Falls dir das Kleine besser passt....


...geht das 90er *bestimmt* nicht an dich zurück... Verräter!


----------



## black-panther (7. Oktober 2016)




----------



## ole-botze (8. Oktober 2016)

synlos schrieb:


> Nicht primär für mich - aber so kann ich mal 18,5" ausprobieren.


Aahh, du warst es also, der schneller war als ich... Na sauber! Viel Spaß damit... Wenn du mal eines loswerden willst...?


----------



## synlos (8. Oktober 2016)

Ein Blizzard gibt man nicht weg, es wird mit einem begraben.


----------



## michar (13. Oktober 2016)

Dann stelle ich mal noch mein neustes Rocky vor...ein Altitude T.O. Baujahr 1997! Hier aus dem Basar den Rahmen erstanden. Das Teil wurde schon ziemlich mies behandelt und dann von einem User hier ,,gerettet,,. Zustand war am Ende doch besser als gedacht...der Lack hat zwar hier und da ordentlich gelitten...aber auch dank der Grundierung ist der technische Zustand  noch top! Aufgebaut jetzt mal primär mit Teilen die noch im Keller waren...komplette Xt Gruppe, Marzocchi Z2, Syncros Vorbau..Race Face Forged Kurbel auch hier aus dem Forum. Ein schwarzer Laufradsatz ist noch im zulauf!
Werde das Teil naechstes Jahr dann komplett nochmal angehen mit neuem Pulver und vorne Starr...ich denke das ist der Rahmen in jedem Fall wert..

Nochmal zum vergleich..so wurde es am Radständer aufgefunden...


 


..und so siehts aktuell aus..


----------



## black-panther (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde ja, die Bomber steht ihm ausgezeichnet


----------



## michar (13. Oktober 2016)

Ja..der Farbton trifft das Rot vom Rocky auch fast 1 zu 1! Funktioniert auch noch schön sahning....aber halt auch bei dem typischen Marzocchi Gewicht...​


----------



## black-panther (13. Oktober 2016)

Ja, auf das Gewicht darf man nicht gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (14. Oktober 2016)

Hast du gut genmacht !!!


----------



## Lorenzini (14. Oktober 2016)

Mir gefällt der stummelpummel VB nicht so gut. Ich finde den zu wuchtig. Und eine Schwarze mag 21 würde mir auch besser gefallen bei dem feinen dünnen Rahmen.


----------



## lobstero (25. Oktober 2016)

tolle Rockys habt ihr!!!
Ich hoffe mein Stratos kann sich da bald mit einreihen


----------



## michar (31. Oktober 2016)

Rm Hammer '93...jetzt mit Turbo Sattel und ,,neuem,, gebrauchtem XT Laufradsatz..


----------



## leftyben (16. Februar 2017)

Habs an andere Stelle neulich schon mal hochgeladen: ein 1998er Vertex to das ich über den Winter wieder in fahrbaren Zustand gebracht hab. viele Teile stammen aus einem NÖLL Reiserad, das als wirklich günstiger Teilespender her ging...


----------



## robbi_n (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## BontragerTom (20. Februar 2017)

Cool, das Rocky Mountain Team ist da!


----------



## oneeasy (21. Februar 2017)

ich habe bis jetzt nicht alle Seiten geschafft ohne das meine Tastatur "voll gesabbert wurde" oh man, was sind hier für Schönheiten drin unfassbar  aller erste Sahne. Ich hoffe auch mal ein RM hier reinstellen zu können bitte macht weiter.....


----------



## Freefall79 (21. Februar 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


>



Das Blizzard müsste noch dazu, auch wenn's nicht "classic" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (22. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
vielleicht können mir die Experten weiterhelfen: Ich habe ein RM Thin Air 1996er bekommen. Der Lack ist schwer mitgenommen und es ist so ein "Lila"? Hat es diese Farbe mal gegeben bzw. in welchen Farben wurde das Thin Air verkauft? Ich wollte das Bike eigentlich wiederbeleben.... Danke


----------



## Scherge (22. Februar 2017)

Der Farbe nach dürfte es sich wohl eher um ein 1995er Thin Air handeln, siehe auch:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/113174-2/Rocky+Mountain+1995+Catalogue.pdf

oder Beitrag #5 hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/s-rocky-mountain-hammer-o-ae.603788/ 

VG,
Philip


----------



## oneeasy (22. Februar 2017)

gut das es sich hier einer auskennt..... Scherge  Die Nummer am Tretlager ist bei mir TA 5116 ...... ich dachte die hintere Nummer ist das Jahr aber wird dann die vordere sein 
ist nicht wirklich meine Lieblingsfarbe  aber ich glaube ich behalte die.
Danke
Philip


----------



## bademeisterpaul (22. Februar 2017)

Das Thin Air ist ein tolles bike, gratuliere.
Ich hab auch eines (optisch auch bereits etwas mitgenommen) im Schlechtwetter-/ Alltagseinsatz:





Die Rahmennummer kann ich bei Bedarf mal checken wenn das für Dich von Interesse ist. Wenn Deines die gleiche Farbe hat, sollte es aber ein ´95er sein. Meines ist eines.


----------



## Freefall79 (22. Februar 2017)

Bei den '96ern müsste das Logo auf dem Steuerrohr ein anderes sein: 15 Jahre Rocky Mountain von 1981 bis 1996 ist dort vermerkt (sinngemäß).


----------



## oneeasy (22. Februar 2017)

Also bei meinem Rahmen gibt es "keine Aufkleber" außer so nicht Originale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (24. Februar 2017)

Mein Altitude T.O. aktuell mit gelber Z2, im Gegensatz zu der roten hat die schon die ausgefräste Brücke und einen Alu Schaft..das spart nochmal paar hundert Gramm. Nach dem komplett Service funktioniert die auch wirklich wieder Top..


----------



## oneeasy (24. Februar 2017)

diese T.O. Farbe muss ich mir auch noch mal antun


----------



## leftyben (24. Februar 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Altitude T.O. aktuell mit gelber Z2, im Gegensatz zu der roten hat die schon die ausgefräste Brücke und einen Alu Schaft..das spart nochmal paar hundert Gramm. Nach dem komplett Service funktioniert die auch wirklich wieder Top..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 578053


Sehr schick! Könnte meine Rahmenhöhe sein...


----------



## stefanbecker76 (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen da ich noch das 96 er Rocky Mountain in seagreen Suche ist mir aufgefallen das hier und da mal Räder auftauchen bei denen der Hinterbau einmal Silber und ein anderes mal Gold abgesetzt ist . Laut dem Original Prospekt sieht es Silber aus . Könnt ihr Infos dazu geben


----------



## Lorenzini (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo Stefan,
Der Hinterbau ist immer ein etwas helleres beige/ Gold. Ähnlich wie der judy Farbton.
Möglicherweise gibt es Auch Abweichungen im Druck.


----------



## babylullu (25. Februar 2017)

Super schönes Rad!  Aber gab es da echt nur 475 Stück? Mein Aufkleber ist leider auch ausgeblichen.. 




stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Geil, ich habe das selbe - die limitierte Edition. Aber ich glaube der Nummernaufkleber mit xx of 475 ist bei mir zu verblichen um ihn zu lesen. Habe ich 1997 neu gekauft. Hat bei  mir verschiedene Metamorphosen durch gemacht und ist jetzt mit SID bei 9,5kg


----------



## Jazzman1991 (28. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## tatau77 (1. März 2017)

Heidewitzka Herr Kapitän, gibts davon ne Totale ?


----------



## expresso'93 (1. März 2017)

Der Originalpaintjob von dem Tantalus war so geil, ich werde es wohl nie verstehen


----------



## Jazzman1991 (1. März 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (1. März 2017)

Das Tantalus gehört wohl ehr hier rein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cdeger-und-phatlizard-machen-euch-fertig.23086/page-229#post-291514

Wo ist die originale Gabel?
Warscheinlich ist der Canti Gegenhalter hinten auch mal wieder pfutsch.


----------



## EWRB2 (1. März 2017)

Einfach mal aus purer Langeweile aus nem superseltenen Original ne Kirmesbude zaubern - perfekt!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzman1991 (1. März 2017)

.


----------



## expresso'93 (1. März 2017)

Wohl eher zum


----------



## mauricer (2. März 2017)

Hey Moment mal, das Tantalus wurde umlackiert? Wie sieh das Original aus? Ich bleibe fassungslos zurück.


----------



## black-panther (2. März 2017)

Ich auch. War wohl ein besonderer / custom Paintjob?


----------



## mauricer (2. März 2017)

Ich komm grad nicht drüber hinweg, noch weniger, nachdem mich ein freundliches Forumsmitglied nochmal mit dem Ursprungszustand des Rades vertraut gemacht hat. Leider ist hier das falsche Rad in die Hände der falschen Person gelangt. Das mag drastisch klingen, aber wenn der Rahmen - und davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus - keine strukturellen Schäden hatte, die den Austausch von Rohren und damit eine neue Lackierung notwendig gemach hätten, ist das womöglich der schlimmste Frevel, der mir seit meiner Anwesenheit im IBC/Classic unter die Augen gekommen ist.

Mag das Endergebnis geschmacklich unterschiedlich zu bewerten sein, so steht die Tatsache, dass du überhaupt ein superseltenes Custom-Rahmenset (wieviele Tantalus sind uns schon begegnet?) seiner superseltenen Customlackierung beraubt hast (und wofür?) wirklich gegen alle Prinzipien, die ich mit diesem speziellen Hobby und auch diesem Forum bisher verbunden habe.


----------



## michar (2. März 2017)

Auch wenn ich den Frust nachvollziehen kann..nicht aufregen! Er hat es gekauft, bezahlt...und was er damit jetzt anstellt nunja..ist seine Sache. Setzt halt leider nicht jeder diese hohen klassischen Maßstäbe an..


----------



## Thias (2. März 2017)

Worum geht's hier überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (2. März 2017)

...um ein Rocky was hier in Teilen gestern noch sichtbar war.


----------



## black-panther (2. März 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ursprungszustand des Rades


Würd' ich gern mal sehen. Gibt's 'nen Link dazu?

Verstehen tu' ich's auch nicht. Ich finde das vergleichbar damit, als würde man eines der BMW Art Cars kaufen und ihm dann erstmal 'nen Neuanstrich verpassen. 
Blasphemie vom Feinsten quasi.

Da frag ich mich dann auch nebenbei: was würde der Vorbesitzer dazu sagen? Oder hätte er es verkauft, wenn er gewusst hätte, was damit passiert?


----------



## pommerngerrit (2. März 2017)

Leuteeee, 
entspannt euch doch mal. 
Schonwieder ein riesen Tamtam. 
Sowas hatten wir doch schon zig Mal. 

Zudem ich noch erwähnen möchte, daß wir knapp einen Monat versucht haben, diesen Rahmen, gegen ein gleiches Modell, welches entlackt ist, und hier im Forum schwebt, zu Tauschen!. Wir hätten Berge versetzt damit es dazu kommt. 
ABer-Es ist nicht das erste Mal, daß es nicht zum Tausch gekommen ist und das lag nicht an Jazzman! Er hatte mir die mglichkeit gegeben!
Das is schade, aber so ist es nunmal. 
Letzteendlich is es jedem seine Sache, vergest das net. 
Und bitte, bleibt fair und werdet nicht beleidigend!

lieben Dank.-
Gerrit


----------



## black-panther (2. März 2017)

Beleidigt wurde doch niemand, Gerrit.
Ich frag' mich dann halt trotzdem noch: wenn ich's nicht getauscht bekomme, wieso dann nicht lieber damit leben und das Original erhalten, statt es unwiederbringlich zu zerstören?


----------



## pommerngerrit (2. März 2017)

ich wollts nur erwähnt haben!

nunja, jeder hat so seine eigenen Vorstellungen von seinem Rad. Das ist auch völlig legitim.

Damit ich mir nicht nochmal so einen Schuh anziehen muss, habe ich soeben meine AGP"s geändert. Artikel 10, mag hochnäsig klingen, dies ermöglicht es mir jedoch, jederzeit einen solchen Auftrag ab zu brechen, was ich auch machen werde!
ich bin raus.
was mich ich hier, ich hab gar kein Rocky.


----------



## EWRB2 (2. März 2017)

Ich kauf mir naechste (hinkender Vergleich, da es den oefter gibt wien tantalus) Woche den 356er von ehemals Janis Joplin und lass ihn grello lackieren


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (2. März 2017)

Wir sollten uns auch manchmal klar machen, dass sich außer uns und ein paar anderen Vintage-Bike-Freaks fast keine Sau für alte Eisenrohre mit Fahrradmarkenemblemen interessiert ;-)

Ich fand es vorher auch schöner, aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht so richtig über den Neulack aufregen, es hing ja nicht im MOMA...


----------



## mauricer (2. März 2017)

Ich bin erstaunt, dass es offensichtlich so vielen einfach egal ist, dass ein super seltenes Rad entstellt (O-Lack + Ösen zuschweissen) wurde. Hat auch nix mit MOMA zu tun. Zudem unterstelle ich dem Besitzer, dass er sich auch für Vintage Bikes interessiert, aber offenbar in anderem Zusammenhang. Er hat ja bereits an einem Brodie bewiesen, dass ihm Historie scheissegal ist und er sich die Räder lieber so zurechtsägt (s. Bremsaufnahme), wie er sie braucht.

Es ist also nicht verwunderlich, dass er den Aufbau hier lieber nicht dokumentiert hat.


----------



## robbi_n (10. März 2017)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> .




Vergesst es, hier stand Quatsch. Ist alles gesagt


----------



## oneeasy (15. März 2017)

hier mal meine Rockys.......
Das Race ist gerade im "Umbau" und steht aktuell mit einer Marzocchi da....



und das Thin Air gibt es nur als Rahmen.....


----------



## Freefall79 (15. März 2017)

Sind für das "Thin Air" schon anständige Decals bestellt? Die Farbe an sich rockt.


----------



## Parson (28. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
am Samstag ist mir auf dem lokalen Fahradmarkt ein Rocky Mountain Altitude über den Weg gelaufen; als Stahlradfan konnte ich es dort nicht stehen lassen 
Bisher war ich im benachbarten Rennrad Forum unterwegs und hab dort im Classic-MTB-Thread meine Errungenschaft vorgestellt. Durch einen Hinweis eines anderen Benutzers bin ich auf dieses sehr interessante Forum hingewiesen worden!
Hier nun ein paar Eindrücke des Altitude:




 

Laut bisheriger Recherche ist es ein 1994er Altitude Rahmen, der schon einige Teile aus 1995 hat. Aus 95 sind die XT Schaltung, der Lenker mit Gripshift Griffen und die Judy Gabel. Die Laufräder, die Bremsen sowie der Sattel passen nicht ins Rocky Mountain Konzept und sind wohl irgendwann getauscht worden. Von den Billig Pedalen möchte ich mal gar nicht reden...
Die RockShox Judy XC Gabel ist wohl defekt; sie sackt durch 

Ich habe vor das Rad ein bißchen zurück an den Rocky Mountain Standard von damals zu bringen und natürlich die Gabel zu reparieren.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Beste Grüße
Hans-Peter


----------



## michar (28. März 2017)

sehr schickes teil..ausser die bremsen wuerde ich das glatt so lassen...


----------



## AxelF1977 (28. März 2017)

Parson schrieb:


> Die Laufräder, die Bremsen sowie der Sattel passen nicht ins Rocky Mountain Konzept ..
> Was meint Ihr dazu?



Hallo Hans-Peter, ein tolles Altitude, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Falls Du den LRS nicht haben möchtest, mein Rocky Vertex würde sich darüber freuen. Ich finde den Aufbau persönlich echt stimmig un d gefällt mir sehr gut. Als bekennender Magura fan würde ich die Bremsen natürlich dran lassen. Aber alles Geschmackssache

Gruß


----------



## Parson (28. März 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Peter, ein tolles Altitude, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Falls Du den LRS nicht haben möchtest, mein Rocky Vertex würde sich darüber freuen. Ich finde den Aufbau persönlich echt stimmig un d gefällt mir sehr gut. Als bekennender Magura fan würde ich die Bremsen natürlich dran lassen. Aber alles Geschmackssache
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Axel,
den Laufradsatz mit den Reifen finde ich auch sehr passend; der ist mir auch sofort in's Auge gesprungen! Der bleibt also dran 
Bei den Bremsen weiß ich noch nicht, was ich machen soll, da ja vorne die Magura dran ist und hinten die XT Canti.
Gruß
HP


----------



## AxelF1977 (28. März 2017)

Parson schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> den Laufradsatz mit den Reifen finde ich auch sehr passend; der ist mir auch sofort in's Auge gesprungen! Der bleibt also dran
> Bei den Bremsen weiß ich noch nicht, was ich machen soll, da ja vorne die Magura dran ist und hinten die XT Canti.
> Gruß
> HP



Zumal, wenn ich es auf den Bildern richtig gesehen habe, ein LRS mit King Naben ist, der sehr hochwertig und leich ist. Entweder die passende Magura suchen  oder auf Cantis umrüsten würde ich sagen, wobei ich ja immer magura bevorzuge.

Auf jeden fall hast du dir da ein schönes Stück Mountainbike Geschichte gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parson (28. März 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Zumal, wenn ich es auf den Bildern richtig gesehen habe, ein LRS mit King Naben ist, der sehr hochwertig und leich ist. Entweder die passende Magura suchen  oder auf Cantis umrüsten würde ich sagen, wobei ich ja immer magura bevorzuge.
> 
> Auf jeden fall hast du dir da ein schönes Stück Mountainbike Geschichte gesichert.



Danke! Das Rad war ja damals auch richtig teuer! Ich hab im Netz die deutsche RM Preisliste von 1994 gefunden; damals kostete es 6.439 DM. 

Welche Naben drin sind, kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen, muß ich noch genauer untersuchen. Vorne meine ich etwas von GT lesen zu können, hinten nichts.

Wann kamen die Magura Hydraulikbremsen auf den Markt?


----------



## AxelF1977 (28. März 2017)

Parson schrieb:


> Danke! Das Rad war ja damals auch richtig teuer! Ich hab im Netz die deutsche RM Preisliste von 1994 gefunden; damals kostete es 6.439 DM.
> 
> Welche Naben drin sind, kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen, muß ich noch genauer untersuchen. Vorne meine ich etwas von GT lesen zu können, hinten nichts.
> 
> Wann kamen die Magura Hydraulikbremsen auf den Markt?



Von den Naben her müssten es diese sein, nach dem was Du schreibst.


----------



## leftyben (28. März 2017)

Erstmal Glückwunsch! Ich bin zwar auch ein bekennender Magura-Fan, würde in dem Fall aber zu Canties tendieren: finde die ungenutzten Zuggegenhalter am Rahmen immer wenig schick.


----------



## Parson (28. März 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Von den Naben her müssten es diese sein, nach dem was Du schreibst.



Vorne auf jeden Fall, hinten wahrscheinlich auch. Bilder sind vom WE und leider an den wichtigen Stellen unscharf.
Wurden die GT Naben auch separat verkauft, oder wurde der LRS von einem GT Rad verwendet?


----------



## Parson (28. März 2017)

Hab nachgeschaut, auch hinten sind GT Naben drin.
Wie war damals die Zuordnung der Rahmenhöhe zur Körpergröße/Schrittlänge?
Meins ist wohl ein 16"


----------



## hendr1k (28. März 2017)

sieht aus wie 17" 
Mitte-Ende wird gemessen


----------



## Parson (28. März 2017)

Ich habe das Oberrohr m-m gemessen, da kommen die 535 mm wie im Katalog beschrieben raus.
Meinst Du das Sattelrohr?


----------



## hendr1k (28. März 2017)

Ja genau, Sattelrohr - sieht eher nach etwa 43cm aus


----------



## Parson (28. März 2017)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Ja genau, Sattelrohr - sieht eher nach etwa 43cm aus


Mein Sattelrohr hat 44,5cm m-o, also 17,5"
Das Oberrohr hat 570mm, außen-außen
Was hab ich jetzt?
Die Winkel sind ja bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen fast identisch, die brauche ich nicht messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lobstero (28. März 2017)

Servus zusammen,

hier mal mein Rocky Mountain Stratos welches komplett neu aufgebaut wurde, klar sicher nicht ganz wie im Katalog.


----------



## Parson (31. März 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Entweder die passende Magura suchen  oder auf Cantis umrüsten würde ich sagen, wobei ich ja immer magura bevorzuge.



Wie heißt die Magura eigentlich? Nach was muß ich suchen?
Die Magura wäre schon gut, da ich das Rad ja auch fahren möchte und die Magura richtig Biß hat


----------



## AxelF1977 (31. März 2017)

Parson schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Magura eigentlich? Nach was muß ich suchen?
> Die Magura wäre schon gut, da ich das Rad ja auch fahren möchte und die Magura richtig Biß hat



Suche mal nach Magura Quicksilver, so wie es auf dem Bremshebel steht. Das war eine Sonderedition.

Bei https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ch-top-silber-brakebooster/622628064-217-3365 findet sich eine silbern HS33, die Bremshebel sind aber nur von unten fotografiert, daher keine Garantie das es eine Quicksilver ist


----------



## synlos (8. April 2017)




----------



## AxelF1977 (11. April 2017)

@Parson Schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/partout-trek-singletrack-970zx-96.812120/#post-14471706 Er hätte die Quicksilver Maguras zu einem fairen Kurs falls noch Interesse


----------



## synlos (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (4. Juni 2017)

Little tech spec. Rechts die originale Big fork aus nem Experience. Links eine Big fork.
Die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede...


----------



## black-panther (5. Juni 2017)

krass. Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen.
Also Sockel neu verlöten?


----------



## synlos (7. Juni 2017)

Gabel wird wieder im neuen Glanz erstrahlen, keine Bange.


----------



## synlos (7. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## synlos (7. Juni 2017)

Double Blizzi:


----------



## msony (7. Juni 2017)

Coole Bande Tom


----------



## Radsatz (7. Juni 2017)

@synlos  für den Marken Messschieber


----------



## stahlinist (7. Juni 2017)

Schneeorkan!!!
Allergeilst!!!


----------



## AxelF1977 (6. August 2017)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Ich möchte Euch an dieser Stelle auch bitten, dass Ihr Eure fertigen Schätze nicht nur in Euren Aufbauthreads präsentiert, sondern auch in den jeweiligen Herstellergallerien mit Fotos verlinked, welche nicht gelöscht werden. So bekommen wir ein tolles Archiv zusammen, wo es sich immerwieder lohnt drkn zu stöbern.



Dann komme ich Maltes Wunsch doch mal nach. Mein 96er Vertex t.o


----------



## IHateRain (7. August 2017)

1991 Rocky Mountain Equipe in 18,5". 
Bevor der nichtgenutzte dailydriver (ins Forum ) geht noch einmal drei kleine Bilder davon hier davon:











Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (8. August 2017)

IHateRain schrieb:


> 1991 Rocky Mountain Equipe in 18,5".
> Bevor der nichtgenutzte dailydriver (ins Forum ) geht noch einmal drei kleine Bilder davon hier davon:
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Farbkombination ist einfach nur zeitlos schön. Glückwunsch dem neuen Besitzer.


----------



## mubi (8. August 2017)

uh, das equipe eine nummer kleiner und ich könnte schwach werden.
um die farbe vom hinterbau nochmal aufzunehmen: neon gelbe accu trax wär doch auch fein oder!?


----------



## IHateRain (8. August 2017)

Ehe Accu wäre wohl zu mächtig. Eher etwas richtung Nishiki Cunningham-design straight fork, die passt eher zum filigranen Rahmen.

Beim gezeigten set ist und bleibt die Originale wohl 1. Wahl, da vorhanden. Mal sehen was der neue Besitzer daraus macht 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## kalihalde (27. August 2017)

Gestern mit @Jazzman1991 an der Hanskühnenburgklippe im Harz.





Zwei ECS Rockys im natürlichen Habitat.





Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## caemis (27. August 2017)

Von wo seid ihr rangefahren? Schöne Aussicht


----------



## kalihalde (27. August 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Von wo seid ihr rangefahren? Schöne Aussicht



Hatten Glück mit dem Wetter. Nass nur von unten .

Wir sind eine Runde von Altenau über Stieglitzecke, Hanskühnenburg, Auerhahnplatz, Ackerblick, Kammschlacken, Huttaler Widerwaage, Pfauenteiche, Polsterberger Hubhaus, Dammhaus zum Bäcker Moock nach Altenau gefahren.





Auf der Hanskühnenburg wurde auch euer Husarenritt auf dem Hexenstieg besprochen .


----------



## caemis (27. August 2017)




----------



## Jazzman1991 (27. August 2017)

Mensch, das muss ja ne tolle Runde gewesen sein ;-)
Sehr schöne Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. September 2017)

...ich hoffe ja, dass wir beim nächsten Mal 4 Rockys im Bild haben  Es wird dran gearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (12. September 2017)

Das Summit ist so geil.


----------



## finnlos (20. September 2017)




----------



## nutallabrot (20. September 2017)

Das Altitude ist mega! 
Top!


----------



## CarloDiamant (21. September 2017)

Schönes Alti!

Schnellspanner und Sattel würd ich noch tauschen!


----------



## ice (21. September 2017)

mein Traumrad


----------



## mubi (21. September 2017)

bitte mal ein foto von der antriebsseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (21. September 2017)

schönes Bike aber ich würde eine silberne Stütze nehmen


----------



## finnlos (21. September 2017)

hier die gewünschte Ansicht. Das Rädchen ist - so wie es ist - ziemlich kataloggetreu, samt Sattel, Reifen  & Schnellspanner. Diese werde ich lassen. Aber wenn mir einmal eine schöne Syncros-Sattelstütze in Silber und 27.2 über den Weg läuft....  ;-)

.................und natürlich vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare!


----------



## mubi (21. September 2017)

bis auf die (auch von dir bereits erwähnte) stütze in silber ... bombe!


----------



## TiJoe (22. September 2017)

Ach ja, lange ist es her
Ich glaube 1994 Uhr ich den indentischen Rahmen in 19,5 Zoll!
War echt schön!


----------



## Koe (22. September 2017)

finnlos schrieb:


> hier die gewünschte Ansicht. Das Rädchen ist - so wie es ist - ziemlich kataloggetreu, samt Sattel, Reifen  & Schnellspanner. Diese werde ich lassen. Aber wenn mir einmal eine schöne Syncros-Sattelstütze in Silber und 27.2 über den Weg läuft....  ;-)
> 
> .................und natürlich vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare!



Moin,

schickes Rocky, weiterhin viel Spaß damit.

Wenn es meins wäre, würde ich mir entweder Race Face Teile suchen. Ist dann passend zur Kurbel und Steuersatz. Oder einen schwarzen Syncros-Vorbau und eine schwarze Syncros-Stütze. Im Katalog ist es eine Mischung aus Syncros (Stütze) und Race Face (Vorbau).

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Dean76 (22. September 2017)

Da war der Stefan schneller!
Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke
Mein Favorit wäre ein schwarzer Race Face Vorbau oder halt ein schwarzer Syncros

Aber ich wollte auch nicht gleich mäkeln

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## finnlos (22. September 2017)

Koe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schickes Rocky, weiterhin viel Spaß damit.
> 
> ...




Es ist aus 1995. Es gab es laut Katalog optional entweder mit Race Face- (schwarz) oder mit Syncros- Vorbau (silber).

Die Stütze sollte Bontrager sein


----------



## oneeasy (22. September 2017)

...


----------



## Comandantereck (3. Oktober 2017)

Kurztour um die letzten sommerlichen Momente im Calenberger Land auszunutzen...


----------



## Mr_Brown (11. November 2017)

vor ein paar wochen in total verranztem zustand aus der bucht gefischt: 1990er rocky mountain stratos. ich habe es penibel gesäubert, bis zur letzten schraube frisch eingefettet und technisch wieder topfit gemacht. die lässige patina habe ich ihm gelassen. ich mag kein bling-bling an meinen rädern und finde es so, wie es ist, total cool und entspannt. 
viele grüße 
christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troje (25. November 2017)

Die letzter Zusatz in meiner Sammlung. Braucht noch viele Anpassungen.


----------



## planist (25. November 2017)

troje schrieb:


> Die letzter Zusatz in meiner Sammlung. Braucht noch viele Anpassungen.


schönes Altitude!!!


----------



## Freefall79 (25. November 2017)

troje schrieb:


> Die letzter Zusatz in meiner Sammlung. Braucht noch viele Anpassungen.


Ein silberner "Rocky Mountain" gelabelter (Ahead) Vorbau, sowie Lenker werden dem Blizzard wohl nicht gerecht; sollte daran dennoch Interesse bestehen, sag' Bescheid, kannst Du gerne bekommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## synlos (10. Dezember 2017)




----------



## synlos (29. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Si33 (10. Januar 2018)

1989 Rocky Mountain Blizzard. Needs a few finishing touches but wanted to photograph it in the snow. Greetings from the U.K.


----------



## stefanbecker76 (14. Januar 2018)

1996 er Vertex t.o.


----------



## bundi (14. Januar 2018)

Seit gestern habe ich auch (wieder) eins, und seit heute ist es wieder im Katalogzustand: Stratos 20" 1992 - (noch) ohne Riss an der Sattelstützenklemme...


----------



## MForrest (14. Januar 2018)

Hi suche mein altes 1992-er Altitude 18,5 mit #625 .... hat jemand Hinweise?
Danke Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Brown (18. Januar 2018)

bundi schrieb:


> Seit gestern habe ich auch (wieder) eins, und seit heute ist es wieder im Katalogzustand: Stratos 20" 1992 - (noch) ohne Riss an der Sattelstützenklemme...


...also meins hat auch keinen riss und es ist wirklich (vom vorbesitzer) schlecht behandelt worden. ein kumpel hat sein stratos 1990 neu gekauft und im rennbetrieb genutzt und auch dieses fährt bis heute ohne risse. ich glaube, daß man da schon ordentlich pech haben oder die sattelklemme wie ein verrückter zuknallen muß (was keine sattelklemme auf dauer aushält)...  
also: viel sorglosen spaß mit dem schönen stratos wünscht 
christopher


----------



## Wilfired (18. Januar 2018)

bundi schrieb:


> Seit gestern habe ich auch (wieder) eins, und seit heute ist es wieder im Katalogzustand: Stratos 20" 1992 - (noch) ohne Riss an der Sattelstützenklemme...



Ist das das Stratos (mit oranger Gabel), das vor paar Monaten auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen verkauft wurde?


----------



## bundi (18. Januar 2018)

Das hier stammt aus der Schweiz, also wohl eher nicht. Allerdings habe ich die Kleinanzeige nie gesehen.


----------



## bundi (18. Januar 2018)

Mr_Brown schrieb:


> ...also meins hat auch keinen riss und es ist wirklich (vom vorbesitzer) schlecht behandelt worden. ein kumpel hat sein stratos 1990 neu gekauft und im rennbetrieb genutzt und auch dieses fährt bis heute ohne risse. ich glaube, daß man da schon ordentlich pech haben oder die sattelklemme wie ein verrückter zuknallen muß (was keine sattelklemme auf dauer aushält)...
> also: viel sorglosen spaß mit dem schönen stratos wünscht
> christopher



Merci und gleichfalls! Das mit dem Anknallen werde ich mir merken..


----------



## JohVir (30. Januar 2018)

Edit: gehört hier nicht rein


----------



## synlos (30. Januar 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Darf man hier auch aktuelle Modelle posten?


Nein, eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punkrocker (20. Februar 2018)

Im Sommer von einem Kollegen „geerbt" und heute die erste echte Singletrail-Ausfahrt. Blizzard, passt ja zum Wetter. ;0)


----------



## msony (20. Februar 2018)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Im Sommer von einem Kollegen „geerbt" und heute die erste echte Singletrail-Ausfahrt. Blizzard, passt ja zum Wetter. ;0)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 699400


Schick!!


----------



## black-panther (21. Februar 2018)

Immer wieder einfach nur schön anzusehen


----------



## caemis (21. Februar 2018)

Und ein geiles Bild obendrein


----------



## Punkrocker (21. Februar 2018)

Danke, danke, sehr nett. 

Habe es auf der Runde ordentlich krachen lassen, richtig im CC-Modus. Schon erstaunlich, wie sportlich die Karren immer noch fahren lassen. Verglichen mit aktuellen Geometrien ist höchstens der lange Vorbau gewöhnungsbedürftig. Starr fahre ich ja sonst auch ganz gerne, das ist mir vertraut. Die Bremsleistung ist auf geile Art schlapp. Das fühlt sich richig verwegen an, wenn da mal urplötzlich eine zackige Kurve vor einem auftaucht. Nee, das Biken wurde in den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten wahrlich nicht neu erfunden, hehe.....


----------



## odelay (1. März 2018)

Rocky Mountain Turbo Ltd
„Handbuilt by Derek Bailey“ im März 1990 aus Columbus TSX
Wahrscheinlich custom made, da etwas spezielle Maße
Ursprünglich mit einer zum Rahmen gefertigten (identische Nummer), weißen, gebogenen Stahlgabel






Mal neu aufgebaut.


----------



## Spezi66 (2. März 2018)

Und Zack.......schon ist die Ey-lose Zeit wieder vorbei



 


 
Danke nochmal an @Radheister für den tollen Tip


----------



## Radheister (2. März 2018)

Hi Thomas,
gern geschehen, mir wäre es eh zu groß gewesen. Vielleicht läuft dir mal ein kleines Rocky o.ä. schönes übern Weg und dann denkste an mich. Viel Spaß damit. PS: Würd mich freuen, du meldest dich wenn du das Rädchen überholt und herausgeputzt hast. Bring auch einen guten Kaffee mit. Oder wir drehen eine kleine Runde durch den Volksgarten; wenn es denn wärmer ist.
Gruß Georg


----------



## msony (2. März 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Und Zack.......schon ist die Ey-lose Zeit wieder vorbei


Klasse Tom


----------



## Spezi66 (2. März 2018)

Radheister schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> gern geschehen, mir wäre es eh zu groß gewesen. Vielleicht läuft dir mal ein kleines Rocky o.ä. schönes übern Weg und dann denkste an mich. Viel Spaß damit. PS: Würd mich freuen, du meldest dich wenn du das Rädchen überholt und herausgeputzt hast. Bring auch einen guten Kaffee mit. Oder wir drehen eine kleine Runde durch den Volksgarten; wenn es denn wärmer ist.
> Gruß Georg


Ist gebongt, Georg. Den Giraffen Kaffee oder wie das komische Zeuch heißt, besorge ich dann schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piitschii (2. April 2018)




----------



## piitschii (3. April 2018)




----------



## mauricer (4. April 2018)

Das Rad gefällt mir sehr gut @piitschii !

@atzepenga big mistake!


----------



## atzepenga (4. April 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Das Rad gefällt mir sehr gut @piitschii !
> 
> @atzepenga big mistake!



Das Schmerzensgeld hat alle Fehler bereinigt


----------



## hendr1k (4. April 2018)

Geil Geil Geil, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. 
höchstens noch "Boar Ey"


----------



## piitschii (7. April 2018)




----------



## piitschii (7. April 2018)




----------



## piitschii (7. April 2018)

das wärs, 'isch 'abe fertisch' 
Vielen Dank für die tollen Feedbacks!

Mehr Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum... und sorry für die teilweise schlechten Bilder (Ausleuchtung/Schatten/Bild-Komposition ), die den Bikes kaum gerecht werden. Bin halt mehr der Schrauber als der Fotograf  ...


----------



## synlos (15. April 2018)

Schöne Altitudes, Philipe! Mir fehlt ja auch noch eins - bis dahin:
(Merke: Kette verlängern!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (16. April 2018)

Endlich den passenden Vorbau fürs Thunderbolt gefunden


----------



## mauricer (16. April 2018)

Das sind die speziellen Momente Olli!


----------



## wtb_rider (16. April 2018)

haste bekommen, Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## synlos (1. Mai 2018)




----------



## synlos (5. Mai 2018)




----------



## mauricer (5. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (7. Mai 2018)

Rocky Mountain Blizzard '95


----------



## Dean76 (8. Juni 2018)

Sven hat ja mittlerweile sein Stratos fertig aufgebaut!



 
Fehlen jetzt nur noch Decals

LG
Andre


----------



## marueg (10. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe zwischen den vielen originalgetreuen Aufbauten hier gibt's nich gar soviel Prügel


----------



## Freefall79 (10. Juni 2018)

marueg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe zwischen den vielen originalgetreuen Aufbauten hier gibt's nich gar soviel Prügel


Puuuh, das muss ich erst einmal wirken lassen. Dass der Aufbau nicht originalgetreu ist, ist nicht problematisch. Rot und Orange finde ich da schwieriger.


----------



## zonoskar (25. Juni 2018)

Ich hab mein altes '99 Element LTD auch wieder Fahrbereit. So weit es ging mit altes Zeug aufgebaut.






Neben dem habe ich auch nog ne '96 Blizzard.


----------



## Spezi66 (25. Juni 2018)




----------



## kalihalde (25. Juni 2018)

work in progress


----------



## Si33 (26. Juni 2018)

1989 Blizzard - finally put some matching tyres on it... Ritchey Quad 1.9s


----------



## planist (26. Juni 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> work in progress



ist das egtl. original Lack?


----------



## kalihalde (26. Juni 2018)

planist schrieb:


> ist das egtl. original Lack?



Es ist ein Repaint von @pommerngerrit





Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommerngerrit (26. Juni 2018)

ick dacht du hast den Bock längst feddich?


----------



## planist (26. Juni 2018)

sieht super aus.. auch passend zu den Griffen. Hattest du Glück mit der roten Farbe der Odi Griffe oder war das von langer RAL-Hand geplant?  @kalihalde


----------



## ole-botze (28. Juni 2018)

@kalihalde Das ist echt ein megaschönes Teil! Ich ärgere mich mittlerweile zutiefst, dass ich meines aus Erstbesitz vor 10 Jahren verkauft habe. Zwar sackschwer, aber einfach wunderschön...
Was hat denn deines für eine Rahmennummer? Meines war 817 und ein 20". Würde mich interessieren, weil es ja verschiedene Ausführungen der Lackierung gab: Deines ist untenrum komplett rot gewesen, bei meinem war nur das Mittelrohr samt Chainstays rot, beim Katalogfoto waren die Decals anders geklebt und das doppelte Unterrohr am vorderen Ansatz auch noch für ein paar cm rot lackiert...

That was me:


----------



## Jazzman1991 (28. Juni 2018)

Hier ist 798


 
Der Rest ist hier zu sehen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-ist-ja-wohl-der-gipfel-mein-rocky-mountain-summit-aufbau.874049/
Viele Grüße an kalihalde!


----------



## joglo (2. Juli 2018)

Habe heute morgen mein Rocky auf meiner Stammstrecke (25km entlang der Isar , ins Büro) etwas staubig gemacht.




Das Bike ist nix bewegendes (vorallem gemessen an den Bikes hier), ein Neuzugang, für 50€ gerettet vom weiteren Fristen als ungeliebtes Entchen in der Tiefgarage bzw. der Zukunft am Bahnhofsvorplatz, kleines Makeover seit gestern fertig. Dachte erst ambitioniert alle Schätze aus dem Keller verbauen zu müssen (rote RF Deus, rote SID, usw.), habe mich dann gottseidank für einen Klassikaufbau all-silber/poliert entschieden. Sattel und Griffe sind neuzeitlich aber sehr schön, neue Decals hab ich von Gil/retrodecals.
Gefällt mir so gut und ist auch irgendwie ein Jungbrunnen...

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen, wen's intressiert (leider war das Wetter schön aber die Sonne noch tief heute morgen)


----------



## synlos (7. Juli 2018)

Cirrus von 1990.


----------



## ilovemyrocky (7. Juli 2018)

Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen 97'er Element t.o.






Danach noch ne kleine Tour mit meiner Frau und dem 96'er Vertex t.o.


----------



## synlos (7. Juli 2018)

Morgen dann als Ganzes. Es steht, es fährt (wohl) und es macht hoffentlich einen guten Eindruck.
Zeit und gutes Wetter voraus gesetzt...


----------



## synlos (8. Juli 2018)

So sieht es im Moment aus. Die Big Fork war ja noch vom Expérience über und ist erstmal verbaut. Wie gut das man genug im Keller hat. 
Aber alles schön original erhalten, genauso wie die Patina. Hier und da Lackschäden, aber im Großen und Ganz top erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (8. Juli 2018)

Sieht einigermassen bequem aus.


----------



## synlos (9. Juli 2018)

Ist es wohl auch. Wird man sehen. Track 2 dort einpflanzen?


----------



## msony (9. Juli 2018)

Äh ne,dafür musst du dir schon ein Kona besorgen.


----------



## synlos (9. Juli 2018)

Viel zu schade für ein Kona...


----------



## msony (9. Juli 2018)

lach


----------



## mauricer (9. Juli 2018)

Stimmt, die Track2 haben ja einen sagenhaften Ruf. 

Schau doch lieber mal, dass du irgendwann eine alte Rocky-Gabel findest. Die sind ja nicht so superselten. Schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (9. Juli 2018)

Sind ja welche da, nur Schäfte zu kurz.
Erstmal fahren.


----------



## planist (9. Juli 2018)

Der Rahmen hängt im Ständer und wartet derzeit auf das Päckchen mit Fluid Film Spray.


----------



## synlos (13. Juli 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Sieht einigermassen *bequem* aus.


Und wie!


----------



## rai-b (13. Juli 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Sind ja welche da, nur Schäfte zu kurz.
> Erstmal fahren.



Bei ebay gibt's eine Tange Infinity Gabel aus Prestige-Rohren, was materiell zum Rahmen passen würde. Auch optisch ist sie der Originalen recht nahe und mit den schlanker werdenden Ausfallenden auch ansehnlicher, als die Big-Fork. Allerdings ist es eine A-Head Gabel und der recht aufdringliche Tange-Schriftzug ist unter Klarlack.


----------



## synlos (14. Juli 2018)

rai-b schrieb:


> Bei ebay gibt's eine Tange Infinity Gabel aus Prestige-Rohren, was materiell zum Rahmen passen würde. Auch optisch ist sie der Originalen recht nahe und mit den schlanker werdenden Ausfallenden auch ansehnlicher, als die Big-Fork. Allerdings ist es eine A-Head Gabel und der recht aufdringliche Tange-Schriftzug ist unter Klarlack.


Schönen Dank. Die Richtung stimmt...


----------



## luckipucki (23. Juli 2018)

kleine Runde mit meinem Wirbelwind 90er Rocky Mountain Cirrus


----------



## synlos (28. Juli 2018)

Eben aus dem Live-Stream geknipst.


----------



## mubi (28. Juli 2018)

das video läuft aber nicht


----------



## kalihalde (28. Juli 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> work in progress



... ferdsch









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Jazzman1991 (28. Juli 2018)

...da könnte aber noch ein "short Cage" dran und warum die XT Stütze?
Viele Grüße
PS:nicht am Strand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (28. Juli 2018)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ...da könnte aber noch ein "short Cage" dran



Richtig, aber so komme ich hoffentlich besser die Berge hoch 



Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ... warum die XT Stütze?



Die 330 mm lange XT Stütze passt. Für die 425 mm lange Syncros muss dass Sattelrohr noch mal ausgerieben werden. Bis Mitte August ist das wahrscheinlich erledigt.



Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ...nicht am Strand?


Es zieht gerad ein Gewitter auf. Aber ansonsten schon.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Jazzman1991 (28. Juli 2018)

Na denn, Prost! 
Im August wird es anders schmecken ;-)


----------



## Mr_Brown (29. Juli 2018)

mubi schrieb:


> das video läuft aber nicht
> ..das ist immer so bei screenshots.


----------



## Mr_Brown (29. Juli 2018)

mubi schrieb:


> das video läuft aber nicht


...das ist immer so bei screenshots.


----------



## synlos (29. Juli 2018)




----------



## mubi (10. August 2018)

92er fusion in laser black


----------



## synlos (12. August 2018)




----------



## Rittmeister (13. August 2018)

*98´er Rocky Mountain Element DH TO



 

RITTMEISTER
*


----------



## zonoskar (15. August 2018)

Ein traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (16. August 2018)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein Gelb für Vorne. Ggf. muss eine Rocky Gabel verlängert und farblich angepaßt werden.


----------



## wtb_rider (16. August 2018)

kuhles Rad, meinst du nicht die Gabel könnte auch gelb oder blau sein, das ist das einzige was mich son bissl stört.


----------



## synlos (16. August 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> kuhles Rad, meinst du nicht die Gabel könnte auch gelb oder blau sein, das ist das einzige was mich son bissl stört.


Mich ja auch! Wenn dann Gelb. Wie gesagt, ne Rocky-Gabel ist da. Nur falsche Farbe und Schaft zu kurz. Gibt ja Abhilfen.


----------



## nutallabrot (17. August 2018)

die Gabel muss gelb werden, das wäre wie im Original


----------



## synlos (17. August 2018)

Ja doch! Viel wichtiger ist ein weißer Cattelprod.


----------



## nutallabrot (17. August 2018)

Original müsste da aber ein Ritchey hin. Ebenso die Stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (17. August 2018)

Der Ritchey mit dem "Hänger", ist potthässlich in meinen Augen. So eine Katastrophe mit diesem Teil!
Es bleibt also bei der Syncros-Katastrophe.


----------



## kalihalde (19. August 2018)

Ein paar Impressionen vom kleinen "Rocky-Mountain-Treffen" in Altenau im Harz an diesem Wochenende.













Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## synlos (19. August 2018)

Welch Schätze in der Umgebung schlummern.


----------



## kalihalde (19. August 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Welch Schätze in der Umgebung schlummern.



In der Tat, da gab es so einiges, was ich noch nie live gesehen habe .


----------



## Freefall79 (19. August 2018)

kalihalde schrieb:


> In der Tat, da gab es so einiges, was ich noch nie live gesehen habe .


suzi q.?


----------



## Jazzman1991 (19. August 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Welch Schätze in der Umgebung schlummern.



....es wäre aber auch noch Platz für Dich und ein, zwei Bikes gewesen ;-)
Die Bikes sind aus bis zu 600km Umgebung angereist.


----------



## synlos (19. August 2018)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> suzi q.?


Wen interessiert den Die?  Das Titanium... 


Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ....es wäre aber auch noch Platz für Dich und ein, zwei Bike gewesen ;-)


Hätte man wissen sollen/können/möchten.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (19. August 2018)

...hatte ich Dir geschrieben, evtl. dann nächstes Jahr?


----------



## kalihalde (19. August 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Wen interessiert den Die?  Das Titanium...
> 
> Hätte man wissen sollen/können/möchten.



Wie auch immer. Vielen Dank noch mal für die Sattelstütze, Tom .





Hat alles prima mitgemacht.


----------



## synlos (19. August 2018)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ...hatte ich Dir geschrieben, evtl. dann nächstes Jahr?


Jetzt dämmert es... Nächstes Jahr, schauen wir mal. Muss ggf. einen Waggon für mich allein mieten. 


kalihalde schrieb:


> Wie auch immer. Vielen Dank noch mal für die Sattelstütze, Tom .


Gerne, verbaue ich Sie doch selbst gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (19. August 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Wen interessiert den Die?  Das Titanium...



Ja doch, ja doch... das ist auch nett. Der Aufbau mit den modernen Extralite-Parts und Standards (31,8 mm Lenker) gefällt mir allerdings nur bedingt, der Steuersatz wirkt auch ein wenig seltsam. Mit 1x10 (9? 8?) hingegen, könnt ich mich anfreunden.
Wie dem auch sei: Sind alle eh zu klein.


----------



## kalihalde (19. August 2018)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> suzi q.?



Jepp


----------



## plueck76 (20. August 2018)

hättet ihr das nicht eine woche später machen können? Sind jetzt am We in st andreasberg


----------



## Jazzman1991 (21. August 2018)

.


----------



## kalihalde (22. August 2018)

Vielen Dank @Jazzman1991 für die super Orga und Tourenplanung 




An der Halleschen Hütte im Okertal im schönen Harz

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## synlos (30. August 2018)




----------



## Mr_Brown (30. August 2018)




----------



## Jazzman1991 (30. August 2018)

.


----------



## BaffBoom (30. August 2018)

*Moin , ich wollte auch mal mein 94ger Vapor zeigen , bin gerade am Aufbau .. Vorbau kommt noch ein anderer und LRS auch .. naja ich hab Zeit Gruß!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (7. September 2018)

Inzwischen ganz oben in der Hierarchie angekommen.


----------



## synlos (8. September 2018)

Finished.


----------



## BaffBoom (11. September 2018)

CocoBeeF schrieb:


> *Moin , ich wollte auch mal mein 94ger Vapor zeigen , bin gerade am Aufbau .. Vorbau kommt noch ein anderer und LRS auch .. naja ich hab Zeit Gruß!*Anhang anzeigen 767638


----------



## synlos (20. September 2018)




----------



## Punkrocker (29. September 2018)

Hallo Freunde, schon länger wollte ich mit dem MTB von München aus über die Isar-Trails sowie Schotterwege nach Bad Tölz pesen, um von dort aus den wolkennahmen Zwiesel-Gipfel (1348 Meter) zu erklimmen. Und dann – nach kurzer Kaiserschmarrn-Stärkung – zurück nach München. Hunderfuffzig Kilometer. 

Eigentlich wollte mit meinem Marathon-Hardtail fahren, aber nachdem diese Galerie neulich mal wieder das Rocky-Feuer bei mir zum lodern gebracht hat, entschloss ich mich gestern Abend spontan: Ich fahre heute. Und zwar mit meinem Rocky. 

Um 10 Uhr wurde aufgesattelt. 



 
Das Rocky ist ein 1990er Blizarrd im Originalzustand von 1990 (nicht Katalogzustand!). Ich hatte es letztes Jahr von einem Kollegen „geerbt", der in den Ruhstand gegangen ist und das Rad – das bis dahin über seinem Schreibtisch hing – von Seiten seiner Gattin aus nicht in der Wohnung drapieren durfte. Hehe...... na da war ich doch genau der Richtige, um in die Presche zu springen.  Sehr, sehr geil finde ich den wunderschön patinierten Zustand. Das ist kein Jahrzahnte später aus Neuteilen aufgebautes Retorten-Bike, wie man sie heutig öfter sieht. Sondern ein echtes Blizzard aus der guten alten Zeit.



 
Was der Slickrock-Trail für Moab ist, das ist der Isar-Trail für München. Geil, um das Rocky mal so richtig auszufahren. Sorgen hatte ich anfangs wegen der alten Reifen. Wollte das Rad unbedingt original fahren. Einzig den Schaltzug hatte ich noch gewechselt, da der ziemlich verklebt war in der Hülle. 



 

Exoten unter sich. 



 
13:00 Uhr, Ankunft am „Tolzer Hausberg" Blomberg. Die Touris fahren alle mit dem Lift hoch, aber so was wird natürlich eisern ignoriert, wenn man mit einem Blizzard unterwegs ist. Knapp sieben Kilometer, teilweise zäh, liegen vor mir, Letztes Wochenende fand genau hier in den Schotterserpentinen ein Uphill-Rennen statt. 



 

Eine Kuh macht muh, viele Kühe machen Mühe. Sind sie nicht schön die bayerischen Klischee-Kühe?



 
Der finale Trail zum Gipfelkreuz ist zu heftig, um ihn im Sattel bezwingen zu können. Egal, im Mike Kluge-Style gehts hoch. Hammermäßige Weitsicht, auch wenn es etwas bedeckt ist.....



 

1348 Meter! Yeah! 



 

Wenigsten ein geiles Rad am Bikeparkplatz des Blomberg-Hauses. Ohne 5000 Watt-Power-Motor scheit es heutzutage kein Biker mehr auf einen Berg zu schaffen. Ach ja, das Blizzard zieht top die Rampen hoch. Steile Winkel, dazu der 150 mm-Vorbau. So macht Uphill Spaß. Vor der Abfahrt allerdings habe ich etwas Bammel. Hoffentlich hält die Syncros-Gabel. 



 
Treibstoff für die nächsten 70 Kilometer. 



 
18:00 Uhr, Ankunft an meinem Münchner Stammkiosk. Die Abschluss-Gummischlange an Ronny's Kiosk ist seit jeher festes Ritual. 



 

150 Kilometer, knapp 2000 Hm und viele schöne Mikroerlebnisse. Geil war's!


----------



## IHateRain (29. September 2018)

Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (1. Oktober 2018)

Schönes Rad, super Story! Danke für‘s teilhaben lassen!


----------



## Nehcuk (1. Oktober 2018)

klasse und respekt 
hast du ernsthaft sorgen wegen der gabel gehabt - oder war das nur zur unterhaltung? 
so ein teil, also eins das mir wirklich sorgen bereitet, würde ich definitiv nicht fahren. so gedanken verderben doch die ganze sause.


----------



## Punkrocker (1. Oktober 2018)

@ Nehcuk: Na ja, so Todesangst hatte ich natürlich nicht, sonst würde ich auf das Rad nicht drauf stiegen. Da stimme ich Dir völlig zu. Aber so 100 Prozent Vertrauen habe ich in so ein altes Teil selbstverständlich nicht. Da ist das Kopfkino immer an. Hehe... Auch die ollen Reifen: Die können sich definitiv jederzeit verabschieden. Aber nach Abwägung des Risikos habe ich es dann doch ganz gut laufen lassen. ;0)

Bei so neumodischen 9-Kilo-Bikes, wie ich sie gelegentlich fahre, bin ich übrigens auch hin und wieder nervös, wenn man mit Ü-50-Tempo 'ne hochalpine Schotterabfahrt runter kachelt. Das gehört dazu ;0)

Entspannt Vollgas!


----------



## atzepenga (1. Oktober 2018)

@Punkrocker : Bei den alten Reifen bin ich ganz bei dir:








"NOS" IRC Piranha nach der ersten Ausfahrt 

150km auf 26" im Gelände RESPEKT


----------



## Punkrocker (1. Oktober 2018)

Hui, entweder bist Du ein teufelswilder DH-Shredder, oder die Reifen hatten es schon vor der Ausfahrt hinter sich, ohne dass man es gesehen hätte ;0)

Ja, die Reifen sind oft das Manko bei Klassikern. Leider. Und die neuen, leistungsfähigen Reifen passen stilistisch nicht.


----------



## atzepenga (1. Oktober 2018)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Hui, entweder bist Du ein teufelswilder DH-Shredder, oder die Reifen hatten es schon vor der Ausfahrt hinter sich, ohne dass man es gesehen hätte ;0)
> 
> Ja, die Reifen sind oft das Manko bei Klassikern. Leider. Und die neuen, leistungsfähigen Reifen passen stilistisch nicht.



Seitdem ich ein körperliches TitanUpgrade habe, suche ich meinen Kick im Uphill oder Marathon. Mein Hintermann konnte die Noppen fliegen sehen. Ich fahre keine alten Reifen mehr


----------



## Silberrücken (1. Oktober 2018)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Hui, entweder bist Du ein teufelswilder DH-Shredder, oder die Reifen hatten es schon vor der Ausfahrt hinter sich, ohne dass man es gesehen hätte ;0)
> 
> Ja, die Reifen sind oft das Manko bei Klassikern. Leider. Und die neuen, leistungsfähigen Reifen passen stilistisch nicht.



Schei$$ egal Henri, auch du darfst dir jetzt den Stilbruch erlauben, und zeitgemässe, sichere Reifen mit eingebautem Komfort fahren!


----------



## pinot (22. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
Erst mal Hallo. Ich bin Gerald aus Wien. Gerade 50 geworden und bastel ganz gerne an alten Rädern herum. Bis jetzt war ich nur im Rennrad-Forum und im Bikemarkt unterwegs. Nun traue ich mich aber hier rein, da ich eigentlich ich eher bei den MTBs zu Hause bin. Ich hab relativ günstig ein 97er Element bekommen. Laut Vorbesitzer hat es über 30.000km drauf. Aber es ist technisch noch ganz OK. Am Vorderrad war noch der Original-Mantel! Damit traue ich mich aber nicht fahren.

So sah es vorher aus (Hörnchen schon entfernt)


 

und so sieht es jetzt aus. Leider sind die Griffe ein wenig zu hell. Hoffe es gefällt, auch wenn die Reifen nicht zeitgemäß sind. Der Flaschenhalter wird glaube ich noch gegen einen gelben getauscht.


----------



## Fischland (23. Oktober 2018)

....die Griffe (müssen) schwarz.


----------



## pinot (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich verwende ja sonst nur schwarze Griffe und glücklich bin ich mit den Griffen eh noch nicht. Aber beim 97er waren die Originalgriffe gelb. Auch im Katalog. Aber eben nicht so hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (23. Oktober 2018)

"In etwa" so:


----------



## Freefall79 (23. Oktober 2018)

pinot schrieb:


> Hi,
> [...]
> Ich hab relativ günstig ein 97er Element bekommen. Laut Vorbesitzer hat es über *30.000km* drauf. Aber es ist technisch noch ganz OK. Am Vorderrad war noch der Original-Mantel! Damit traue ich mich aber nicht fahren.
> [...]



Hi und willkommen!
Sag' bitte, dass Dir eine Stelle zuviel bei der Laufleistung über die Fingerkuppe gerutscht ist. Andernfalls:


----------



## pinot (23. Oktober 2018)

"in etwa" oder besser ganz genau diese hätte gerne und die waren auch drauf. Ist Dein Foto 20 Jahre alt, oder woher hast Du die? Ich hab die nicht gefunden. Allein der Gummi der alten Griffe war Beweis genug, für die wirklich abenteuerliche Kilometerleistung. Ich kann am Abend ein Bild reinstellen Das Hinterrad ist auch nicht mehr original. Ich fürchte die km stimmen. Er ist halt über 20 Jahre damit gefahren. Ist schon eine tolle Qualität.


----------



## Freefall79 (23. Oktober 2018)

pinot schrieb:


> "in etwa" oder besser ganz genau diese hätte gerne und die waren auch drauf. Ist Dein Foto 20 Jahre alt, oder woher hast Du die? Ich hab die nicht gefunden. Allein der Gummi der alten Griffe war Beweis genug, für die wirklich abenteuerliche Kilometerleistung. Ich kann am Abend ein Bild reinstellen Das Hinterrad ist auch nicht mehr original. Ich fürchte die km stimmen. Er ist halt über 20 Jahre damit gefahren. Ist schon eine tolle Qualität.



Beeindruckende Fahrleistung und dabei ist der Rahmen in einem wirklich guten Zustand (vom Eindruck aus der Ferne her), Glückwunsch.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist mein Foto ca. 3,5 Jahre alt; seither haben die Griffgummis keinen Verschleiß erlitten. Zuvor hatte ich sie mit Spüli und Zahnbürste behandelt und das Resultat siehst Du im Bild.

Grüße und viel Freude damit, ich bin großer Fan der Elements.
Thomas


----------



## pinot (23. Oktober 2018)

Der Rahmen ist wirklich noch in Ordnung. Ein paar Lackabplatzer habe ich ausgebessert und den Rest gereinigt. Die Decals werde ich vielleicht auch noch verbessern. Meine Griffe waren wie gesagt leider sowohl wegen der Hörnchen beschnitten, als auch in Auflösung begriffen. Da gab es nichts zu retten. Aber irgendwann finde ich passende.


----------



## synlos (10. November 2018)

Mehr gibts neulich.


----------



## msony (10. November 2018)

Au au, du bist so eine Suchti Tom.


----------



## synlos (10. November 2018)

Ne.


----------



## msony (10. November 2018)

doch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (10. November 2018)

Ich hab *Ne* (eine Bestätigung) geschrieben, wird kurz gesprochen. *Nee *wird lang gesprochen.


----------



## MForrest (12. November 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Mehr gibts neulich.
> Anhang anzeigen 793704



Spannend ...

zeig bitte mal das Profil


----------



## synlos (25. November 2018)

MForrest schrieb:


> Spannend ...
> 
> zeig bitte mal das Profil


Bitte sehr.  Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu machen. Neue Kette und vernünftige Pedale montieren. Ansonsten ist alles original, bis auf die Reifen vielleicht!


----------



## Heikibike (25. November 2018)

Ein Traum - Glückwunsch!
Aus welchem Jahr ist das?


----------



## synlos (25. November 2018)

Heikibike schrieb:


> Ein Traum - Glückwunsch!
> Aus welchem Jahr ist das?


Schätze von 86/87 - so um den Dreh.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (25. November 2018)

...mit dem Bike fährst Du nächstes Jahr im Harz mit?! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (25. November 2018)

Abwarten...


----------



## Jazzman1991 (25. November 2018)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (29. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## kalihalde (29. Dezember 2018)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 809188 Noch einmal zur Widerwaage, ausgebremst durch massiven Harvestereinsatz, "wir ernten"...
> Viele Grüße an das Altenau Retroteam ;-)
> Guten Jahreswechsel



Huttaler Widerwage war und ist ein Klassiker








Freut mich, dass es Dir wieder besser geht, Christoph.





Alles Gute für 2019 wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## caquephogl (19. Januar 2019)

Mein Altitude Rahmen, den ich hier günstig mit fetter Delle erstanden habe, ist soweit fertig. 

Die günstige Mozo Pro - ebenfalls von hier - wurde runtergetraveled und farblich darauf abgestimmt, ebenso der Bonti Vorbau.

Nicht perfekt, aber günstig und good enough.


----------



## leftyben (19. Januar 2019)

caquephogl schrieb:


> Mein Altitude Rahmen, den ich hier günstig mit fetter Delle erstanden habe, ist soweit fertig.
> 
> Die günstige Mozo Pro - ebenfalls von hier - wurde runtergetraveled und farblich darauf abgestimmt, ebenso der Bonti Vorbau.
> 
> ...


Good enough für was?! Mir sind dann doch die ehrlichen Gebrauchsspuren lieber. Schade drum. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## atzepenga (19. Januar 2019)

Bis auf Gabel, Vorbau, Steuersatz und
Lenker ganz großes Kino


----------



## caquephogl (19. Januar 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Good enough für was?! Mir sind dann doch die ehrlichen Gebrauchsspuren lieber. Schade drum. Aber jedem das seine.


Ja. Good enough für mich. "Jeder wie er mag" ... Wie wir hier bei uns seit vielen Jahren sagen.


----------



## synlos (20. Januar 2019)

Ist das schön!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Januar 2019)

Die Zugverlegung  Aber sicherlich schön selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (22. Januar 2019)

Beim Foto dachte ich erst, Gerrit hat jetzt noch an ein Rocky Hand angelegt ...


----------



## mauricer (22. Januar 2019)

Ja, es war vorher ein KLEIN.


----------



## Si33 (1. Februar 2019)

1989 Rocky Mountain Blizzard. Lots of snow in the U.K. today ❄️ ❄️ ❄️


----------



## Punkrocker (29. März 2019)

Hallo Freunde, gestern bekam mein 1990er Blizzard mal wieder artgerechten Auslauf. 
Tremalzo-Pass.... von der Ponale-Straße aus die berüchtigte Höllenwand von Pré rauf (Ledrosee-Seite) bis Passo Nota und von dort die klassischen Serpentinen hoch zum Tunnel und weiter zum Rifugio, das leider zu hatte. Egal, wieder hoch zum Tunnel und dann über Passa Nota zum Passo Rocetta und von dort den Trail weier nach Pregasina. Die offizielle Route des allerersten MTB-Tests im BIKE Magazin (1989). Das Outfit war entsprechend zeitgemäß, klar. 

Ein paar Reifenstollen sind auf der Strecke geblieben. Klickpedale sind ein Segen und Scheibenbremsen wie Federgabel auch. War ein ziemliches Abenteuer im garstigen Schwimmschotter und auf den teils verblockten Trail-Passagen. Hehe....


----------



## Thias (29. März 2019)

Respekt! Mir reichts regelmässig schon, wenn ich vom Ledro die Asphalt-Strasse zum T-Tunnel und dann über Pasa Nota nach Pregasina fahre...


----------



## TiJoe (29. März 2019)

Lustige Aktion! 
Gab es einen Anlass?


----------



## Thias (29. März 2019)

30 Jahre "Bike"?


----------



## Splatter666 (29. März 2019)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Das Outfit war entsprechend zeitgemäß, klar.



Geile Aktion, aber SO bin ich selbst anno 89 nicht aufs Bike gestiegen 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## leftyben (29. März 2019)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Geile Aktion, aber SO bin ich selbst anno 89 nicht aufs Bike gestiegen
> 
> Ciao, Splat


Mutig, mutig! Da wirkt das Rocky richtig blass...
Die Rahmentasche fehlt noch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punkrocker (29. März 2019)

Stimmt genau, 30 Jahre BIKE! Das Blizzard war Sieger beim 1. BIKE-Test. Und damals sahen die Typen tatsächlich so aus. Uli Stanciu, der Gründer das Magazins, hat mir die Story ausfühlich erzählt. Wie sie damals von Riff Raff einen Karton mit den bunten Sachen bekommen hatten kurz vor Abfahrt zum Gardasee und wie nach Erscheinen des Heftes diese schrillen Farben der letzte Schrei waren. Zumindest ein, zwei Jahre lang, dann wurde es ja wieder etwas ruhiger in optischer Hinsicht. 

Wen es interessiert: Habe gehört, dass die Typen bei BIKE in der 6er Ausgabe zahlreiche Storys zum Theme haben ;0)


----------



## sammler (29. März 2019)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Stimmt genau, 30 Jahre BIKE! Das Blizzard war Sieger beim 1. BIKE-Test.


 Und dann gab es bald schon das 1. Fully - UNIVEGA Alpina mit MAG 21 + grfederter Sattelstütze ..... 

 hab´ich in der Garage ;-)


----------



## caemis (29. März 2019)

Geiler Scheiß @Punkrocker !


----------



## cleiende (29. März 2019)

Oh Mann, ich hab grad die Sonnenbrille aufgesetzt.

Hier noch ein Rocky


----------



## sammler (29. März 2019)

Hier mein 94er Rocky "Equipe" 

 ..... aufgepimpt mit der UR-SID - so läuft die Kiste prima !


----------



## Punkrocker (29. März 2019)

Das rote Hammer war auf dem Titel-Motiv der allerersten BIKE-Ausgabe, allerdings mit starrer Gabel. Fahrer war Jürgen Sprich, der damals beim Grundig Cup der große Star war. Er trug auf dem Cover eine ähnlich psychedelisch gemusterte Hose wie ich auf dem Tremalzo-Bild, aber keinen Helm. BIKE-Gründer Uli Stanciu wollte das so. Es war das erste MTB-Heft überhaupt. Und Mountainbiker sollten nicht so aggressiv wirken am Kiosk. ;0)

Schönes Rad, das Equipe fand ich damals auch geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammler (29. März 2019)

Schönes Rad, das Equipe fand ich damals auch geil ...... und der 97er Jahrgang war auch nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## atzepenga (30. März 2019)

sammler schrieb:


> Hier mein 94er Rocky "Equipe" Anhang anzeigen 843809 ..... aufgepimpt mit der UR-SID - so läuft die Kiste prima !



Falls der Vorbau mal gehen kann, bitte bei mir melden 
Gruß 
Simon


----------



## sammler (30. März 2019)

Der "Kenner" weiß - die Stahl-Ausführung ist fast so schwer wie das Rest-Rad !


----------



## stefanbecker76 (12. April 2019)

sammler schrieb:


> Der "Kenner" weiß - die Stahl-Ausführung ist fast so schwer wie das Rest-Rad !



Dieser Sammler


----------



## stefanbecker76 (12. April 2019)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Falls der Vorbau mal gehen kann, bitte bei mir melden
> Gruß
> Simon



Könnte dir eventuell mit einem Vorbau dienen . Welche Länge suchst du denn


----------



## atzepenga (12. April 2019)

stefanbecker76 schrieb:


> Könnte dir eventuell mit einem Vorbau dienen . Welche Länge suchst du denn



Hallo Stefan, 
110-120mm


----------



## expresso'93 (14. April 2019)

96er altitude t.o.


----------



## atzepenga (14. April 2019)

Adapter gefunden?


----------



## expresso'93 (14. April 2019)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Adapter gefunden?



Hat ja auch ewig gedauert


----------



## kAos_02 (15. April 2019)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> 96er altitude t.o.




Schaut super aus! Sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (14. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## insanerider (15. Mai 2019)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Geile Aktion, aber SO bin ich selbst anno 89 nicht aufs Bike gestiegen
> 
> Ciao, Splat


Ich wünschte , ich könnte das auch sagen...


----------



## piitschii (15. Mai 2019)

Jetzt mit P2 und 'Ridscheee' Vorbau  - sicher besser als mit der halbgaren struts und dem Salsa der einfach überall besser passt als hier  ... besser spät als nie, ne .... paar Bilder mehr (in aller Eile zwischen Familien-Angelegenheiten geschossen) im Album, lg Philippe


----------



## black-panther (16. Mai 2019)

Mei, des is a scheen's Radl!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (30. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Si33 (5. Juni 2019)

1989 Rocky Mountain Blizzard Slope


----------



## Jazzman1991 (10. Juni 2019)

Schöne Blumen


----------



## Benutzer108 (12. Juni 2019)

Hi, ich kann leider dieses Rocky Mountain in keinem Katalog finden. Kann jemand dazu eine Einschätzung liefern? War die SR Suntour original so verbaut, wohl eher nicht, oder? Vorbau/Lenker/Sattel scheinen auch "neu", ebenso wie die Bremsen. RH?

Danke und Grüße,


----------



## rai-b (12. Juni 2019)

Ich denke, der Rahmen ist ein Fusion aus 1994 oder 1997, wegen des Aufklebers am Oberrohr wahrscheinlich eher das 97er, auch wenn die Zugführung des vorderen Schaltzuges nicht ganz zur Katalogabbildung paßt. Gibt es einen Aufkleber zum Rohrmaterial am Sattelrohr über dem Tretlager?
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/65650-2/Rocky+Mountain+Catalogue+1997.pdf 
Hier wird ein 93er Fusion vorgestellt.
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=204471 
Auf einem der Bilder siehst Du die Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager. T9212 bedeutet wohl, dass der Rahmen im Dezember 1992 hergestellt wurde. Vielleicht kannst Du mit der Rahmennummer das Baujahr Deines Rahmens erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (23. Juni 2019)

Kleines Update am Thunderbolt


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## rai-b (26. Juni 2019)

Benutzer108 schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann leider dieses Rocky Mountain in keinem Katalog finden. Kann jemand dazu eine Einschätzung liefern? War die SR Suntour original so verbaut, wohl eher nicht, oder? Vorbau/Lenker/Sattel scheinen auch "neu", ebenso wie die Bremsen. RH?
> 
> Danke und Grüße,



Ein Verkaufsinfosammler ...


----------



## Benutzer108 (1. Juli 2019)

rai-b schrieb:


> Ein Verkaufsinfosammler ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 878262




Nein, ganz und gar nicht 

Das (gezeigte) Fusion war dann aber doch nicht das richtige für mich und ich hab mich stattdessen für ein '97er Element Race entschieden! Bin dafür einmal quer durch die Republik, um das gute Stück abzuholen. Mein erstes RM und damit bin ich grad mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Si33 (19. Juli 2019)




----------



## rabbid (20. August 2019)

So langsam wird’s höchste Eisenbahn mein 93er Altitude für ein gewisses Wochenende im September fertig zu machen. Und nu rollt es zumindest schon. Etwas feintuning noch und dann isses schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (21. August 2019)

Schönes Bike rabbid.
Die 4 kleinen Bilder sehen stellenweise witzig aus.
Da ist an manchen Stellen Tiefenschärfe vorhanden wo sie eigentlich nicht sein sollte wenn man den Rest des Bildes betrachtet.
Z.B. zwischen den Speichen oder zwischen den Zügen und dem Oberrohr.


----------



## rabbid (21. August 2019)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Schönes Bike rabbid.
> Die 4 kleinen Bilder sehen stellenweise witzig aus.
> Da ist an manchen Stellen Tiefenschärfe vorhanden wo sie eigentlich nicht sein sollte wenn man den Rest des Bildes betrachtet.
> Z.B. zwischen den Speichen oder zwischen den Zügen und dem Oberrohr.



Danke!

Jaja, da hat die iPhone Software zu viel Fake Tiefenschärfe reingerechnet


----------



## BaffBoom (21. August 2019)

Huhu ! Hab hier mein 92 Equipe .. naja.. ich bin noch am basteln .


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. August 2019)

.


----------



## Lorenzini (4. September 2019)

Ich liebe es hart. Knallhart.





.......Aber nur bis zum nächsten Eiscafé


----------



## rai-b (7. September 2019)

Mein RM Avalanche '89 als individueller Neuaufbau bei der ersten Ausfahrt.





Individuell aufgebaut, weil ich nur den Rahmen ohne alles bekommen habe. Der Originallack war nur noch im Tretlagergehäuse und im Steuerrohr zu finden.


----------



## mubi (7. September 2019)

wunderschönes rad.


----------



## Freefall79 (8. September 2019)

rai-b schrieb:


> Mein RM Avalanche '89 als individueller Neuaufbau bei der ersten Ausfahrt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 907152
> 
> Individuell aufgebaut, weil ich nur den Rahmen ohne alles bekommen habe. Der Originallack war nur noch im Tretlagergehäuse und im Steuerrohr zu finden.



Was für ein schönes Stück! Und dazu noch in einer Größe, mit der man etwas anfangen Kann 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rai-b (9. September 2019)

Vielen Dank. Fährt sich auch ganz wunderbar.


----------



## Lorenzini (10. September 2019)

Wie immer. Voll Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. September 2019)

.


----------



## kalihalde (20. September 2019)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Die diesjährige Rocky-Retroausfahrt hat begonnen:
> Anhang anzeigen 912267
> 
> ...nur eindeutig zu viele Fußgänger und E-Mofas auf dem Berg



Aber bestimmt mit einer Super-Fernsicht entschädigt wurden, oder?

Bis heute Abend
kalihalde


----------



## Freefall79 (20. September 2019)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Die diesjährige Rocky-Retroausfahrt hat begonnen:
> 
> ...nur eindeutig zu viele Fußgänger und E-Mofas auf dem Berg



Viel Vergnügen! Ist sicher wieder ein beeindruckendes Teilnehmerfeld. Mit dem Retro-Material hat man ja tendenziell weniger das Messer zwischen den Zähnen, sodass man sich mit den Fußgängern einigermaßen arrangieren kann. Mit den E-Mofas... different story


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. September 2019)

.


----------



## CarloDiamant (20. September 2019)

Nunja, der Harz bietet genügend Platz für alle. Wenn man natürlich inmitten des absoluten Hotspots unterwegs ist, muss man mit Verkehr rechnen.  

Ok Galerie:


----------



## SJS_666 (20. September 2019)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Nunja, der Harz bietet genügend Platz für alle. Wenn man natürlich inmitten des absoluten Hotspots unterwegs ist, muss man mit Verkehr rechnen.
> 
> Ok Galerie:
> Anhang anzeigen 912332


Das einzige Rocky Mountain (aber lieber in blau-gelb), welches ich wirklich haben wollen würde...


----------



## Mr_Brown (20. September 2019)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Die diesjährige Rocky-Retroausfahrt hat begonnen:
> Anhang anzeigen 912267
> 
> ...nur eindeutig zu viele Fußgänger und E-Mofas auf dem Berg


zeig mal ganz, die karre . net heissmachen mit 'nem ausschnitt und dann nix mehr bringen.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. September 2019)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. September 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Brown (20. September 2019)




----------



## synlos (20. September 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Das einzige Rocky Mountain (aber lieber in blau-gelb), welches ich wirklich haben wollen würde...


Haste Recht!


----------



## Mr_Brown (20. September 2019)

gott wie geil


----------



## CarloDiamant (21. September 2019)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Da hättest Du mit dem RL ja mitfahren können, tolles Teil!


Das Teil ist Geschichte. Leider bin ich im Moment Rocky-los


----------



## Jazzman1991 (23. September 2019)

.


----------



## msony (23. September 2019)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> @Mr_Brown
> Viola:
> 1991 Vertex
> Anhang anzeigen 913608Anhang anzeigen 913609Anhang anzeigen 913610


In Schwarz,hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Brown (23. September 2019)

yeah! hoooott


----------



## rai-b (23. September 2019)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Voila:
> 1991 Vertex



Sehr schön, aber aus 1992? Lt Katalogen gibt's das Vertex ab 1992.









						Rocky Mountain
					

Based in North Vancouver, BC, Canada, Rocky Mountain Bicycles has been crafting premium performance mountain bikes since 1981.




					www.bikes.com


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2019)

Kleine Nachlese vom letzten Wochenende.









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Mr_Brown (24. September 2019)

also die alten rockys hauen mich immer um, so geil!


----------



## Freefall79 (24. September 2019)

wo gibt es denn weitere Infos zum rot-weißen Titanium?
Ein nachträglicher paint job, nehme ich an?
Très chic!


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2019)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> wo gibt es denn weitere Infos zum rot-weißen Titanium?
> Ein nachträglicher paint job, nehme ich an?
> Très chic!



Ich bin mal so frei, noch zwei Bilder vom rot-weißen Titanium zu posten.








Der Begriff "Leichtgewicht" ist viel zu schwer für das Bike.


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2019)

... und es ist kein Showbike, vielmehr ein Fahrrad, das artgerecht gehalten wird.


----------



## pommerngerrit (25. September 2019)

da schnauft er aber wa. ;-)
Ich hatte ja nur einzelteile in der Hand und war mal wieder geflasht wie leicht sowas sein kann. Allein die Gabel, so fett, und denn nimmst die in die Hand und denkst...Upps, was das denn. 
sieht sehr sexy aus.


----------



## kalihalde (25. September 2019)

@pommerngerrit, ja, es wurde auch Deine Arbeit im Allgemeinen und Speziellen bewundert .




Drei Repaints

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## pommerngerrit (25. September 2019)

is der blaue auch von mir? kann ich mich gar net drann erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (25. September 2019)

.


----------



## pommerngerrit (25. September 2019)

ick werd alt.


----------



## ole-botze (26. September 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei, noch zwei Bilder vom rot-weißen Titanium zu posten.


Stehe ich da gerade auf dem Schlauch? Sehe ich da wirklich ein RM Titanium, welches nachträglich beim Gerrit lackiert worden ist? Wer macht denn sowas? Klar ist der Paintjob superschön, aber Titan lackieren...?

Allerdings ist der Fuhrpark vom Treffen soooo lecker....! Tolle Bikes, immer wieder schön anzusehen...


----------



## msony (26. September 2019)

Hallo
Dieses Foto muss ich euch nochmal zeigen,fast auf den Tag genau 5 Jahre ist es her.
Heute gefunden in meinem Album.
Blizzard 1991,fährt heute noch hier im Forum rum.






Gruss
Markus


----------



## Freefall79 (26. September 2019)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas? Klar ist der Paintjob superschön, aber Titan lackieren...?


Serotta machte das z.B., oder auch Independent Fabrication.
Beides Adressen, die ich jetzt nicht als größte Frevler aller Zeiten ansehe.


----------



## kalihalde (26. September 2019)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Fahrpark von Treffen soooo lecker....! Tolle Bikes, immer wieder schon anzusehen...







Rocky Parade Altenau 2019




Prost  
kalihalde


----------



## pommerngerrit (27. September 2019)

ole-botze schrieb:


> .... Wer macht denn sowas? ...



wenn man(n) nicht nur eins davon hat, kann man sowas schonmal machen.  ;-)


----------



## ole-botze (27. September 2019)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> wenn man(n) nicht nur eins davon hat, kann man sowas schonmal machen.  ;-)


Ich hatte schon befürchtet, jetzt kommt jmd mit ner Antwort wie "Steht doch da: Der Gerrit hat's gemacht" ums Eck... Hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt  Schönes Teil in jedem Fall!!


----------



## ole-botze (27. September 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Dieses Foto muss ich euch nochmal zeigen,fast auf den Tag genau 5 Jahre ist es her.
> Heute gefunden in meinem Album.
> Blizzard 1991,fährt heute noch hier im Forum rum.
> ...


Für mich eines der schönsten, wenn nicht das schönste Blizzard. Oder Rocky. Oder Bike überhaupt? Wieso hast du das nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (27. September 2019)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Für mich eines der schönsten, wenn nicht das schönste Blizzard. Oder Rocky. Oder Bike überhaupt? Wieso hast du das nicht mehr?


Irgendwann stand es nur rum,wurden Teile an andere Räder geschraubt und der Rahmen verkauft.
Zumindest dümpelt es noch hier im Forum rum.


----------



## rabbid (27. September 2019)

Unglaubliches Bike, Markus!


----------



## msony (27. September 2019)

rabbid schrieb:


> Unglaubliches Bike, Markus!


Irgendwie war es auch cool aus dem Schrott Rahmen in einen Tag was fahrbares zu basteln.Ein wenig das Sattelrohr bearbeitet hier und ein wenig Lack drauf dort.
Am gleichen Tag eine Powerlite zu finden und es am zweiten Tag am Laufen zu haben war echt spannend für mich und es war definitiv eins meiner geilsten Räder.
Aber ich bin kein Sammler,sondern fahre lieber auch mal was neues,also wurde es irgendwann verkauft.
Falls Tom mal zu viele Rocky´s hat, würde ich es auch wieder zurück kaufen und es wieder in diesen Zustand versetzen.
Ehrlich gesagt gibt es aber auch andere schöne Dinge, die man sich wünsch und die auch einen Haufen Geld kosten.
Also wat solls,eins von vielen,wenn auch ein schönes.







LG
Markus


----------



## Jazzman1991 (27. September 2019)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (27. September 2019)

.


----------



## msony (28. September 2019)

Ich habe auch noch ein Foto für die Rocky Galerie gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckipucki (29. September 2019)

Jungs, es war ein schönes Wochenende im Harz. Allein für die geilen Räder hat sich das Anreisen gelohnt. Der Wettergott hat auch nochmal 2 Tage Gas gegeben. Ich freue mich schon auf´s nächste Jahr. HAGEN danke für die schönen Bilder und Christoph für die Organisation.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (29. September 2019)

.


----------



## Lorenzini (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Jogi,
Also für mich ist die Torwart Frage vollkommen klar. Die absolute Nr. 1 ist doch logisch....
Es grüsst dich der Volkmar.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach anrufen.


----------



## rai-b (1. Oktober 2019)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> "Ein älterer Bruder"



Der ebengleiche Rahmen, im Folgejahr ein Avalanche ...


----------



## shamobius (18. Oktober 2019)

My 1992 RM Titanium


----------



## stefanbecker76 (25. Oktober 2019)

Mein 1991er  STRATOS


----------



## Jazzman1991 (22. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (22. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## atzepenga (23. Januar 2020)

@Jazzman1991 : Wer ist als Schweißer auf dem Rahmen vermerkt?


----------



## Sylvester (23. Januar 2020)

Sollte Derek Bailey sein - der Aufkleber lässt es erahnen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (23. Januar 2020)

Sylvester schrieb:


> Sollte Derek Bailey sein - der Aufkleber lässt es erahnen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 968439



Klär mich auf? Dort könnte auch z.B. Billi B, Chris DeKerf oder auch Paul Brodie stehen ( bei DeKerf und Brodie bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die auch am TB beteiligt waren)


----------



## atzepenga (23. Januar 2020)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Klär mich auf? Dort könnte auch z.B. Billi B, Chris DeKerf oder auch Paul Brodie stehen ( bei DeKerf und Brodie bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die auch am TB beteiligt waren)



Edit: Ja hast recht, lässt ein "D" vermuten


----------



## Jazzman1991 (23. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## synlos (23. Januar 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> .Anhang anzeigen 968714


_SIGH_ Sowas fehlt mir auch noch...


----------



## Jazzman1991 (23. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## synlos (23. Januar 2020)

Laut PDB war Er nicht ganz koscher in der Birne. Eine Diva.  Aber eben auch ein Könner seines Fachs.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (23. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## Koe (24. Januar 2020)

Leute Ihr macht mich echt fertig. Fast ein ganzes Jahrzehnt war von so Schönheiten nichts zu sehen, geschweige denn das welche zum Verkauf z angeboten wurden und auf einmal tauchen hier in kürzester Zeit gleich mehrere auf.

Ich wäre sehr gerne Rückfällig geworden für canadischen Stahl. 
Glückwunsch allen neuen Besitzer, meine Neid ist euch sicher.

Schönes Wochenende.

Stefan


----------



## atzepenga (24. Januar 2020)

Koe schrieb:


> Leute Ihr macht mich echt fertig. Fast ein ganzes Jahrzehnt war von so Schönheiten nichts zu sehen, geschweige denn das welche zum Verkauf z angeboten wurden und auf einmal tauchen hier in kürzester Zeit gleich mehrere auf.
> 
> Ich wäre sehr gerne Rückfällig geworden für canadischen Stahl.
> Glückwunsch allen neuen Besitzer, meine Neid ist euch sicher.
> ...



3 Stück innerhalb 48Std. ist schon heftig  wann ist TiBolt Tag?! Könnte auch rückfällig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (24. Januar 2020)

atzepenga schrieb:


> 3 Stück innerhalb 48Std. ist schon heftig  wann ist TiBolt Tag?! Könnte auch rückfällig werden


Ja das ist echt krass. Freu mich schon wenn ich das eine mal streicheln darf.


----------



## kalihalde (24. Januar 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ... Der Rahmen ist, war neu. ...



. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Schatz. Wo gräbst Du die nur immer wieder aus, Christoph?
Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen und Fahren  .


----------



## alla (24. Januar 2020)

Geiles Teil! Ist der aus München von der kleinen Bucht?


----------



## fritschi (24. Januar 2020)

Ich hoffe es wird nicht langweilig, aber weil es gerade so gut passt & weil es gerade fertig geworden ist. Mein kleines Thunderbolt. Heute erste Ausfahrt ?


----------



## Thias (24. Januar 2020)

Die Gabel sieht irgendwie ... krumm aus? Oder ist das was exotisches und muss so?


----------



## fritschi (24. Januar 2020)

Thias schrieb:


> Die Gabel sieht irgendwie ... krumm aus? Oder ist das was exotisches und muss so?


Das muß auf jeden Fall so! Ich brauchte auch einen Moment, aber find sie wirklich sauschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (25. Januar 2020)

Das Altitude to mit finalen Updates liegt jetzt bei knapp 10,5 kg.


----------



## msony (25. Januar 2020)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Das Altitude to mit finalen Updates liegt jetzt bei knapp 10,5 kg.


Durfte ich ja schonmal live bewundern.
Gewicht ist auch echt super für die verbauten Parts.

Wie sind die Reifen eigentlich so Olli?

Glückauf


----------



## expresso'93 (25. Januar 2020)

Die laufen ziemlich gut, beim badass hab ich sie schon länger drauf...


----------



## msony (25. Januar 2020)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Die laufen ziemlich gut, beim badass hab ich sie schon länger drauf...


die sehen auch gut fett aus


----------



## Raze (30. Januar 2020)

fritschi schrieb:


> Das muß auf jeden Fall so! Ich brauchte auch einen Moment, aber find sie wirklich sauschön.



Wer ist der Hersteller der Gabel? Für mich sieht es auch so aus, als hätte sie Kontakt mit einer Autotüre gehabt?


----------



## synlos (30. Januar 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Wer ist der *Hersteller* der Gabel? Für mich sieht es auch so aus, als hätte sie Kontakt mit einer Autotüre gehabt?


Derek Bailey von RM.  Hat alles seine Richtigkeit. Die sieht nun mal vom Werk so aus.


----------



## shamobius (30. Januar 2020)

[QUOTE = "synlos, post: 16347160, member: 272252"]
Derek Bailey from RM.  Everything is correct. It looks like this from the factory.
[/ QUOTE]

The 'rollahead' fork is super sexy... xxx


----------



## Raze (30. Januar 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Derek Bailey von RM.  Hat alles seine Richtigkeit. Die sieht nun mal vom Werk so aus.



So viel BAILEYS kann man doch gar nicht trinken...


----------



## stahlinist (30. Januar 2020)

Rollahead - beschde Forke äwwer
Wer noch ein kleines Betthupferl haben möchte, dem sei der Beitrag Nr. 804 auf Seite 33 dieses Fadens allerwärmstens empfohlen


----------



## Jazzman1991 (30. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontRacker (2. Februar 2020)

Gestern ist mit ein 90er Blizzard zugeflogen. Jetzt bin ich am grübeln, ob Patina lassen oder repaint. An einigen Stellen ist der Lack ab, Fläche jeweils bis ca. 5 Cent-Größe. Ich könnte die Stellen schleifen, mit Rostumwandler behandeln, grundieren und lackieren. Dass der Lack repariert wurde, würde aber weiterhin sichtbar bleiben. andererseits hat das Rad halt seine Geschichte.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## leftyben (2. Februar 2020)

Erstmal Glückwunsch! 

Ich bin immer für Patina. Wie du schon richtig schreibst, jedes Rad hat seine Geschichte. Und die sollte man ihm ruhig ansehen... 

So ist zumindest mein Plan ;-)


----------



## BontRacker (2. Februar 2020)

Danke! Außerdem: Neulack geht immer, rückwärts nimmer


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Februar 2020)

Dito, hab meins auch nur etwas ausgebessert


----------



## BontRacker (2. Februar 2020)

Sieht richtig gut aus, Respekt! Hab an meinem schon mal angefangen blätternden Lack abzulösen und die Stellen zu schleifen ... es gibt wohl keine durchgerosteten Stellen, aber drei klitzekleine Dellen hab ich gefunden, fallen aber keineswegs ins Auge. Vorbau ist bei mir übrigens ein Controltech, die Sattelstütze ist eine Tricon, wird aber durch eine NOS XT ersetzt, die ich eigentlich schon mal verkaufen wollte ... Dann kommt eine schwarze XT-Gruppe dran, die dürfte besser passen als eine Suntour xc pro, die ich auch noch habe.


----------



## whoa (6. Februar 2020)

Ein Vorbau kommt selten allein.


----------



## mauricer (6. Februar 2020)

Frechheit.


----------



## luckipucki (6. Februar 2020)

schöne Teile


----------



## luckipucki (6. Februar 2020)

whoa schrieb:


> Ein Vorbau kommt selten allein.


welcher Hersteller ist das? Syncros?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (6. Februar 2020)

luckipucki schrieb:


> welcher Hersteller ist das? Syncros?


Rocky Mountain, passend zur Galerie. 



mauricer schrieb:


> Frechheit.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (6. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mein Rocky Mountain Turbo gestern auf Campagnolo Record umgebaut. Beim schwarzen Lenkerband bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.


----------



## bert serotta (9. Februar 2020)

Eigentlich war ich ja fest entschlossen meine Sammlung zu verkleinern und die Tage mein 91er altitude zum Verkauf anzubieten. Aber nun, nachdem ich ne Stunde hier in der Galerie gestöbert und in Nostalgie geschwelgt habe, kann ich mich wohl doch wieder nicht trennen ?

Dafür gibt’s wenigstens zwei Bilder...


----------



## stahlinist (9. Februar 2020)

Das sieht doch austattungstechnisch und ergonomisch bilderbuchmäßig aus
Die Kiste rennt mal richtig
Ich persönlich würde die Boxen allerdings etwas weiter von der Wand aufstellen


----------



## bert serotta (9. Februar 2020)

? ...ja werd ich machen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (10. Februar 2020)

bert serotta schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich ja fest entschlossen meine Sammlung zu verkleinern und die Tage mein 91er altitude zum Verkauf anzubieten. Aber nun, nachdem ich ne Stunde hier in der Galerie gestöbert und in Nostalgie geschwelgt habe, kann ich mich wohl doch wieder nicht trennen ?
> 
> Dafür gibt’s wenigstens zwei Bilder...Anhang anzeigen 977756Anhang anzeigen 977757



Hi,
das ist nicht zufällig die Rahmennummer 625? Dann hätte ich noch den passenden Kaufbeleg dazu ...
ride on martin


----------



## bert serotta (10. Februar 2020)

Ne, is ne andere ???


----------



## wtb_rider (12. Februar 2020)

ist das schönste Altitude das ich kenne,..


----------



## bert serotta (12. Februar 2020)

???


----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2020)

Hier mein gutes altes RM Element Race 1998 mit einer Girvin Cross Link Elite Parallelelogramfedergabel....gibt es so noch
Foto wurde 1998 nahe der Monte Baldo Strada geschossen...


----------



## RetroRocky (26. Februar 2020)

die 625 könnte meins sein, ich muss mal nachschauen, wenn ich wieder mal dazu komme ...


----------



## RetroRocky (28. Februar 2020)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> die 625 könnte meins sein, ich muss mal nachschauen, wenn ich wieder mal


----------



## MForrest (1. März 2020)

? PM ....


----------



## RetroRocky (2. März 2020)

PM MForrest


----------



## kalihalde (17. März 2020)

Rocky Mountain Experience, 1992

Bleibt gesund!
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (17. März 2020)

Die Reifen gehen garnicht, dann lieber schwarz


----------



## sammler (17. März 2020)

Schwarze Pellen - nee, weiße sind angesagt !


----------



## kalihalde (17. März 2020)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Die Reifen gehen garnicht, dann lieber schwarz



Ob diese Reifen gehen oder nicht gehen, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Was ich aber weiß, sie rollen sehr gut   . Und das war mir in diesem Fall mal wichtiger als ein "schöner", 25 Jahre alter, bröseliger Reifen.




Und ja, über Geschmack lässt sich streiten .


----------



## Jazzman1991 (17. März 2020)

.


----------



## BontRacker (28. März 2020)

Blizzard vom Flohmarkt mit ordentlich abgeblättertem Lack und verbastelt ... Lack wurde repariert, originale Decals bleiben. Die Syncros Sticker werden demnächst auf die Gabel geklebt. Letzten beiden Fotos nach dem Restaurieren, Kurbel und Griffe inzwischen gewechselt


----------



## kalihalde (28. März 2020)

Heute muss ich als erstes mal bei meiner Frau für ihre Toleranz bedanken.
Zur heutigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrt habe ich ein paar alte Sachen von Riff&Raff aus den frühen 90ern passend zum Bike aufgetragen. Unterwegs zogen wir die Blicke der zahlreichen Passanten auf uns, was meiner Frau schon sehr unangenehm war. Und als ich sie noch bat, mich in meinem Outfit doch mal bitte zu fotografieren, war ihre Laune auf dem Tiefpunkt. Ich bekam leider nur eine "Einstellung".





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## stahlinist (28. März 2020)

Leichte Abzüge in der B-Note, da Sympatex-Blouson, trotz normal schon sehr üppigen Schnitts, dann doch zu groß
Für's Schuhwerk jedoch 1**
Ich habe mein ganzes Riff-Geraffel leider im Jahre 2002 bei einem Wohnungsumzug in den Müll gestopft


----------



## synlos (28. März 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute muss ich als erstes mal bei meiner Frau für ihre Toleranz bedanken.
> Zur heutigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrt habe ich ein paar alte Sachen von RiffRaff aus den frühen 90ern passend zum Bike auftragen. Unterwegs zogen wir die Blicke der zahlreichen Passanten auf uns, was meiner Frau schon sehr unangenehm war. Und als ich sie bat, mich in meinem Outfit doch mal bitte zu fotografieren, war ihre Laune am Tiefpunkt. Ich bekam leider nur eine "Einstellung".
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, weil heute alles aber auch alles Grau und Schwarz ist.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (28. März 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (28. März 2020)

....die 90ziger waren bei Bikes / Musik  Klasse .



Bei  Klamotten kann man froh sein, dass sie vorbei sind.


----------



## Koe (29. März 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute muss ich als erstes mal bei meiner Frau für ihre Toleranz bedanken.
> Zur heutigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrt habe ich ein paar alte Sachen von Riff&Raff aus den frühen 90ern passend zum Bike aufgetragen. Unterwegs zogen wir die Blicke der zahlreichen Passanten auf uns, was meiner Frau schon sehr unangenehm war. Und als ich sie noch bat, mich in meinem Outfit doch mal bitte zu fotografieren, war ihre Laune auf dem Tiefpunkt. Ich bekam leider nur eine "Einstellung".
> 
> 
> ...




Moin,

saugeiles Foto. Wie aus einem 90er Rocky-Katalog .

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Jazzman1991 (2. April 2020)

.


----------



## stahlinist (2. April 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Leider nicht mein Bike


Sei froh.
Den armen Donnerkeil haben die Wiggsa ja völlig demoliert - übelst, das mit dem Oberrohr und am Tretlager.
Immer das gleiche: aus Frust über hohen Diebstahlschutz wird zerstört.


----------



## Lorenzini (7. April 2020)

großes Tennis.

.....ach neee. Mist. Da ist ja keiner.


----------



## Wilfired (7. April 2020)

Läuft hier noch das Thema "Rocky Mountain in Kombo mit 90er Jahre Klamotten"? Wenn ja, dann hab ich hier auch noch was beizutragen (Analogfoto, eingescannt, daher die schlechte Qualität):

1991er Rocky Mtn. Experience in 18" (war mir damals eigentlich leicht zu groß) mit Klamotten aus 1990-1992 (Markennamen müsste ich nachschauen, die Pumpeln liegen noch im Kleiderschrank, wenn sie net schon von den Motten zerfressen worden sind):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanbecker76 (7. April 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute muss ich als erstes mal bei meiner Frau für ihre Toleranz bedanken.
> Zur heutigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrt habe ich ein paar alte Sachen von Riff&Raff aus den frühen 90ern passend zum Bike aufgetragen. Unterwegs zogen wir die Blicke der zahlreichen Passanten auf uns, was meiner Frau schon sehr unangenehm war. Und als ich sie noch bat, mich in meinem Outfit doch mal bitte zu fotografieren, war ihre Laune auf dem Tiefpunkt. Ich bekam leider nur eine "Einstellung".
> 
> 
> ...



Sau Geil finde ich gut , das was man im Moment auf den Waldwegen vorfindet sieht meist weitaus lustiger aus ? Daumen hoch weiter so


----------



## expresso'93 (12. April 2020)

Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt, vermutlich aus '93:


----------



## Jazzman1991 (14. April 2020)

.


----------



## luckipucki (15. April 2020)

Ich würde auf ein Experience tippen Christoph.


----------



## Wilfired (16. April 2020)

Man müsste den Hinterbau messen, nur das Experience hatte den Vorteil der Elevated-Chainstays ausgenutzt und einen ultrakurzen 40cm-Hinterbau (mit entsprechender Wendigkeit und Steigfähigkeit). Das Cirrus "nutzte" das EC-Design lediglich für "gegen Chainsuck" und vielleicht auch der modernen Optik/Mode wegen.

EDIT: Das waren erstmal die auswendigen Infos, jetzt hab ich noch im Katalog nachgeschaut: Experience immer 16,5"=41,9cm Hinterbau, Cirrus je nach Rahmengröße mit 16,6"=42,2cm bzw. 16,9"=42,9cm Hinterbau.
Doch gar nicht soviel Unterschied, hatte beim Experience gradraus 40cm im Kopf versus "normale" Hinterbauten, die zw. 43 und 46cm liegen - speziell das Experience und das Cirrus liegen beim Hinterbau doch net ganz so deutlich auseinander, ob man da den Unterschied als "privater Hobbyist" so genau messen kann!?


----------



## kalihalde (16. April 2020)

Der "wesentliche", sichtbare Unterschied zwischen Cirrus und Experience liegt meiner Meinung nach hier:









Der Steg an den Kettenstreben ist beim

Cirrus ein Rohr
Experience ein gebogenes Blech.
Die sonstigen Geometriedaten unterscheiden sich auch ein wenig, aber das kann man nicht sehen.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Jazzman1991 (16. April 2020)

.


----------



## synlos (16. April 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Der "wesentliche", sichtbare Unterschied zwischen Cirrus und Experience liegt meiner Meinung nach hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst Du. Das Experience ist etwas länger (OR) als das Cirrus in der gleichen Große.
Ansonsten der Steg das Blech, richtig. 40cm Hinterbau hat das M16.


----------



## oppaunke (19. April 2020)




----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. April 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (20. April 2020)

Auf dem einen Bildchen lässt sich das gebogene Blech erkennen.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. April 2020)

.


----------



## wtb_rider (21. April 2020)

Hmm dann hab ich das wohl nicht richtig erkannt.


----------



## joglo (30. April 2020)

Falls jemand die 1994 beim Equipe oder Thin Air verbauten eloxierten SS5 Lever sucht, ich hab solche über.


----------



## zonoskar (30. April 2020)

So einen Cirrus möchte ich auch mal bezitzen.


----------



## msony (17. Mai 2020)

Hi
Rocky Mountain Experience.
Selten ein Rad mit so einer geilen Geometrie gefahren.





LG
Markus


----------



## kalihalde (17. Mai 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Hi
> Rocky Mountain Experience.
> Selten ein Rad mit so einer geilen Geometrie gefahren.
> 
> ...



Unter den Klassikern ist es das Rad mit der rückenfreundlichsten Geometrie, finde ich (auch).


----------



## msony (17. Mai 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Unter den Klassikern ist es das Rad mit der rückenfreundlichsten Geometrie, finde ich (auch).


Absolut und wendig und geht gut Bergauf.


----------



## Timbo030 (17. Mai 2020)

nach langer Zeit des brach-liegens, ist Endlich das 1994er Blizzard Komplettiert...aus mäßiger aber solider Substanz ist aus einem dunkelgrün- metallic ein signalweiß geworden, decals von Gil und ein schönes Setup haben das Bike reanimiert.
Leider etwas klein für mich, aber technisch wie am ersten Tag, nur besser...hehe....nicht ganz Timecorrect, aber ich hoffe, die Rocky-Gemeinde hat Nachsicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (18. Mai 2020)

....also die V Bremse und die Pedalen wären mal zu überdenken.


----------



## Timbo030 (18. Mai 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....also die V Bremse und die Pedalen wären mal zu überdenken.



habe ich im Vorfeld gemacht.... nur so kommen der Bock und ich gescheit zum Stehen.?
Es mussten für den Kahn einfach die love levers sein und die waren v-brake...


----------



## Fischland (18. Mai 2020)

...na dann aber schöne V Brake´s zu den Paul Hebel.


----------



## msony (8. Juni 2020)




----------



## Punkrocker (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute, heute wurde das Blizzard mal auf Moser's klassischen Karwendel-Runde ausgeritten. Hat alles soweit gehalten, nur den Antrieb muss ich mal langsam erneuern. Auf manchen Gängen springt ziemlich die (neu montierte) Kette. Entspannt Vollgas!


----------



## gaggo (20. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe, du wurdest nicht allzu nass heute!

Und jetzt bitteschön auch die restlichen Bilder, die nicht fürs Magazin vorgesehen  sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punkrocker (20. Juni 2020)

Na, ein bisschen nass war es schon. Unterm Helm wegen der Steigungen, und von oben wegen dem phasenweisen Mistwetter. Panorama war denoch geil. Und das Ganze war natürlich privat ;0)


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## kalihalde (24. Juni 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Erntemaschinen und Ernteschilder wieder weg sind, hat sich dieser so schattige und im Wald gelegene Ort etwas verändert. So kommen aber evtl. weniger Touristen (...gut das Malle wieder auf ist).
> @kalihalde: erkennst Du es?
> Anhang anzeigen 1071012



Da kann ich leider nichts (wieder-)erkennen  . Liegt aber wahrscheinlich an dem Rad ,was die ganze Landschaft verdeckt .

Aber auf meine "Kofferpackliste" für den August schreibe ich gleich mal:

*reichlich Sonnencreme mit hohem LSF*

Die Fichtenwälder, sofern sie noch stehen, sehen aber auch nicht gut aus.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## SJS_666 (24. Juni 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Apropos "Packliste", ich glaube, ich muss mir da noch Gedanken machen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1071075
> 
> Bis zu unserem Rocky Mountain Retrotreffen 2020 muss ich da noch mal bei.


Ist das der Hermes Fahrrad Versand Service in Indien???


----------



## Wilfired (24. Juni 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Ist das der Hermes Fahrrad Versand Service in Indien???



Na klar. Aber glaub ja nicht, dass Hermes in Deutschland besser ist. Hab grade heut erst wieder ne Nachricht von denen bekommen, dass sie schon wieder nen Transportschaden ablehnen (die CBike-Carbonthermoplastlaufräder zum Gebrauchtpreis von 170€ wurden mit gebrochenen Speichen angeliefert, so fest haben die das Paket gedrückt oder sind drauf rumgesprungen oder was weiß ich was)!
Ist mir schon öfters so gegangen mit Hermes, im Grunde lehnen die immer jeden Transportschaden ab, egal wie gut verpackt. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist das eine Betrügerfirma.


----------



## wunbock (6. Juli 2020)




----------



## Lasse7777 (8. Juli 2020)

Moin. Ich bin bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Decals für ein 1994 The Edge... Irgendjemand eine Idee??

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckipucki (8. Juli 2020)

Lasse7777 schrieb:


> Moin. Ich bin bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Decals für ein 1994 The Edge... Irgendjemand eine Idee??
> 
> Danke!


Frag mal Gil der kann dir welche anfertigen nach deinen Wünschen
https://www.facebook.com/retrodecals/


----------



## Jazzman1991 (1. August 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (4. August 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. August 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (6. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## msony (26. November 2020)

Hallo

Nun hat mein Experience auch die Originalgabel mit Originallack bekommen.
Danke nochmal an Christoph @Jazzman1991 





Gruss
Markus


----------



## black-panther (26. November 2020)

Geil!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (26. November 2020)

.


----------



## msony (26. November 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Die passt von den Dimensionen nochmal besser! Gewicht geht ja auch, wo sie jetzt sogar noch etwas kürzer ist.


Kürzen musste ich sie nicht Christoph und die alte Big Fork hatte auch 32mm Durchmesser.
Die neue Gabel wirkt halt extrem an dem Rad wegen der Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (26. November 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @Jazzman1991 für die super Orga und Tourenplanung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich stöbere grad etwas hier rum - die hübsche Farbkombination in der Mitte hab ich aber auch noch nie so gesehen ... was ist denn das für ein Modell ?

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Jazzman1991 (26. November 2020)

.


----------



## Levi Strauss (26. November 2020)

also was ganz spezielles ... schöne Farbkombi - gefällt mir gut 
gibt's das noch in großer zu sehen ?

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Slopi (26. November 2020)

Hier ist mein Bike .😎 Gruß zweien


----------



## synlos (26. November 2020)

Soon...


----------



## Jazzman1991 (26. November 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontRacker (27. November 2020)

Servus, mein Altitude, ist denke ich ein 93er


----------



## Fischland (27. November 2020)

...der Lenker passt null zum Bike - fährt sich dank seiner Breite aber sicher bequem.


----------



## BontRacker (27. November 2020)

Bester Lenker ever, ist natürlich nicht zeitgemäß für den Rahmen


----------



## wunbock (27. November 2020)




----------



## BontRacker (27. November 2020)

👍Sauber!


----------



## black-panther (27. November 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Soon...


Was'n damit passiert?!


----------



## Timbo030 (27. November 2020)

Weil es sich gut einreiht... ein 1996er


----------



## Jazzman1991 (27. November 2020)

.


----------



## MForrest (27. November 2020)

BontRacker schrieb:


> Servus, mein Altitude, ist denke ich ein 93erAnhang anzeigen 1158132Anhang anzeigen 1158131




Bj. 1995


----------



## synlos (27. November 2020)

black-panther schrieb:


> Was'n damit passiert?!


Verkehrtes Graffiti-Geschmiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (27. November 2020)

.


----------



## joglo (27. November 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Vorher-Nachher-Show:
> Anhang anzeigen 1158640
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1158639


Magst nicht ein wenig mehr dazu schreiben? Schönes Bike, tolle Farbe, habe ich noch nie gesehen... 
Da hat übrigens zumindest vom Bild her auch die RS Mag optisch schön dazu gepasst.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (27. November 2020)

.


----------



## synlos (29. November 2020)

Ist wohl "Domestic" Lack. Also inländischer Lack. Außerhalb Kanadas gabs andere Farbschemen für Europa z.B. Auch habe ich schon das Stahl-Vertex in schwarz mit pinken decals sowohl auch in weiß mit mintgrünen decals gesehen. Alles original.


----------



## Wilfired (29. November 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Magst nicht ein wenig mehr dazu schreiben? Schönes Bike, tolle Farbe, habe ich noch nie gesehen...
> Da hat übrigens zumindest vom Bild her auch die RS Mag optisch schön dazu gepasst.



Fand ich eigentlich auch.


----------



## Wilfired (29. November 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Eine Federgabel ist nichts für mich, brauche keine Federung, zu schwer und behindert nur.
> Die Pace RC30 war mit einem Titanschaft ausgestattet worden, Krone schwarz eloxiert.


Da hast auch wieder recht.


----------



## Wilfired (29. November 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Ist wohl "Domestic" Lack. Also inländischer Lack. Außerhalb Kanadas gabs andere Farbschemen für Europa z.B. Auch habe ich schon das Stahl-Vertex in schwarz mit pinken decals sowohl auch in weiß mit mintgrünen decals gesehen. Alles original.



Interessant. Da wäre eine Übersicht der "Inlandslack/designversionen" hilfreich, falls es sowas gäbe oder das ein kompetenter Kenner mal machen mag/kann!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (2. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## rabbid (3. Dezember 2020)

und hier nochmal in besserer Auflösung und einige Fotos von der gestrigen Ausfahrt inkl. Putzaktion - mann war das schlammig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (3. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (19. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (31. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (10. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## Comandantereck (17. Januar 2021)

Nahezu finalisiert, evtl. gibt es nochmal einen Umbau auf Ritchey Logic Kurbel, Bremsen und Bremshebel...mit Ausnahme der Hebel müssen die aber erstmal in einem brauchbaren Zustand auftauchen...VG Micha


----------



## mauricer (19. Januar 2021)

Schön Micha. Wenn wir wieder dürfen, bringste es dann mal ins Weser Bergland mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (23. März 2021)

Seit Gestern hab ich auch wieder ein Rocky bei mir aufgenommen 














Vom Erstbesitzer gekauft .

Leider hat die Syncros Stütze nen Riss , aber da der Rahmen eher bissl klein ist , brauche ich sowieso ne längere ,als die verbaute 330er .

Ansonsten ist das Rad toll erhalten und die Maguras wurden damals gleich angebracht. 

Gabel federt und hält die Luft - bin immer wieder erstaunt,  was die Haltbarkeit der Mag angeht .


----------



## DaniT (23. März 2021)

Hatte ich schon auf FB gesehen das Rad...wirklich spitze!


----------



## msony (23. März 2021)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Seit Gestern hab ich auch wieder ein Rocky bei mir aufgenommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1233994
> 
> ...


Wau,schönes Rad.Meine absolute Traumfarbe bei den Rocky´s.


----------



## gaggo (23. März 2021)

Das kleinste der equipe Reihe hat über 20 Jahre  im Schuppen gestanden. Kein Rost und die Details haben gehalten......


----------



## useless (5. April 2021)

Zuwachs in meiner "Monostay-Umwerfer-mit-Umlenkrolle" Sammlung. Leider geil....


----------



## synlos (16. Mai 2021)

Fehlt ja noch.


----------



## useless (17. Mai 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Fehlt ja noch.


Sehr sehr sehr seeehr schön


----------



## ole-botze (17. Mai 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Fehlt ja noch.


Das ist ja unter deinem Niveau, viel zu guter Zustand. Was willst du da noch schrauben, reparieren, restaurieren? Das war immer mein Traum-Rocky - genau so wie es dasteht <3


----------



## synlos (23. Mai 2021)

Noch was, 91er Nimbus.


----------



## useless (23. Mai 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Noch was, 91er Nimbus.


Jau! Genau so muss Das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (25. Mai 2021)

Transpo von 85/86? Im 87er Katalog gibts andere Farben. Pedale werden noch gewechselt.
Ziemlich viel original. 
























Nu ist erstmal Schluss - denke ich.


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Mai 2021)

Geil, mit den Schraubachsen!!


----------



## luckipucki (25. Mai 2021)

Sehr schickes bike


----------



## synlos (26. Mai 2021)

Ein paar Gewichte.
Nimbus: 11,41Kg bei 20"
Stratos: 11,45Kg bei 20" (Ist aber noch nicht fertig, da kommt noch gut was dazu)
Summit: 12,2Kg bei 18,5"
Transpo: 13,48Kg


----------



## mauricer (26. Mai 2021)

Nimbus ist sehr schön. Transpo ist doch gar nicht 1990 oder gehts jetzt darum ALLE Rocky Mountain Modelle zu finden?


----------



## synlos (26. Mai 2021)

Nö, ist alt und günstig gewesen. Dazu noch dieser Zustand!
Einfach mal meine Suche beachten. ;D

Aber im Moment ist das eh zweitrangig.


----------



## useless (26. Mai 2021)

Also ich find's richtig geil. Alleine der filigrane Schriftzug, und die roten Hüllen, und alles am Unterrohr, und überhaupt! Ein Rocky aus der Anfangszeit hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Mr_Brown (26. Mai 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Stratos: 11,45Kg bei 20" (Ist aber noch nicht fertig, da kommt noch gut was dazu)


ist das mein altes? behältst du es? (wenn ich fragen darf) vg


----------



## synlos (26. Mai 2021)

Ja. Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomke (31. Mai 2021)

Gestern beim stöbern auf Kleinanzeigen entdeckt, heute abgeholt: 

1998er Pipeline! (falls es für den Classic Bereich zu jung ist gebt bescheid!)






Hat wohl noch nie Gelände gesehen. Bis auf ein paar Kratzer am Oberrohr fast neuwertig. Der Aufbau ist natürlich eine Katastrophe. 
Komponenten sind ein Mix aus M550er und 570er LX. Die 550er stammen wohl von einem Wheeler, da die Reifen, Pedale und der Flaschenhalter von Wheeler sind. Felgend sind Araya CV-7. Vorbau von Rocky, Sattelstütze Kalloy und Humpert Trecking Lenker. Dazu eine Rock Shox Judy SL LT.
Bis auf die Sattelstütze werd ich alle Teile verkaufen. Falls wer interesse hat kann er mich gerne kontaktieren per PM. Hab von den Teilen noch genauere Bilder.
Geplant für den Aufbau hab ich meine Z1 die schon ewig auf diesen Rahmen gewartet hat.  Inkl. Race Face Turbine LP und einen Roox Vorbau in Bomber Orange. Dazu XT M739 Komponenten.





So schaut der Rahmen schon besser aus. Jetzt kommen noch die Kurbeln runter. Evtl. mach ich noch einen Aufbauthread.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Horst Link (1. Juni 2021)

The Original Machine. Hätte er einen 170mm Rennradvorbau mit -17° verbaut wäre das Rad deutlich leichter geworden.


----------



## joglo (1. Juni 2021)

tomke schrieb:


> Gestern beim stöbern auf Kleinanzeigen entdeckt, heute abgeholt:
> 
> 1998er Pipeline! (falls es für den Classic Bereich zu jung ist gebt bescheid!)
> 
> ...


Die Kiste haben wir hier auch entdeckt





						Ich hab' da was entdeckt, sucht das nicht noch wer...?
					

Yeti-Renner https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/yeti-rennrad/1364913158-217-5326?utm_source=copyToPasteboard&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Der Aufbau ist sehr verwirrend aber preislich war das Angebot ja sehr attraktiv.
Unten Classic Bike aus Anfang der 90ziger (Wheeler), in der Mitte ein früher DH/Freerider, oben Rentner/Trekking Teile mit sehr unbequemer Sitzposition  .
Mir bestimmt aber zu groß.
Freut mich, dass das nun wieder ein ordentliches Bike Bike draus wird.
Die Judy hätte meiner Meinung nach sogar ganz gut gepasst, die Bomber aber noch besser, bitte aber wirklich bald die Kurbel ersetzen. RF wäre super...
Bitte einen Aufbau Thread hier oder bei den Youngtimern.


----------



## synlos (1. Juni 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Bitte einen Aufbau Thread hier oder bei den *Youngtimern*.


Letzteres bitte!


----------



## baerst5 (2. Juni 2021)

Jaa, den Pipeline Aufbau bitte bei den Youngtimern. Ein solches seltenes Teil Bike Geschichte muss doch gewürdigt werden.


----------



## tomke (14. Juni 2021)

tomke schrieb:


> Gestern beim stöbern auf Kleinanzeigen entdeckt, heute abgeholt:
> 
> 1998er Pipeline! (falls es für den Classic Bereich zu jung ist gebt bescheid!)
> 
> ...


Update:
Gestern fertig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (14. Juni 2021)

tomke schrieb:


> Update:
> Gestern fertig geworden
> Anhang anzeigen 1291769Anhang anzeigen 1291770


vom häßlichen Entlein  zum Schwan,
Super!
auch dass Du so schnell perfekt passende Teile gefunden hast (Roox, Bomber, RF Kurbel)


----------



## tomke (14. Juni 2021)

... weil ich die schon alle daheim hatte und nur der passende Rahmen fehlte.


----------



## Fischland (14. Juni 2021)

...hoffe die Sattelstütze ist ausreichend lang u. steckt tief genug im Sattelrohr.
Das sieht auf dem Foto schon extrem aus.
Ansonsten gefällt der schnelle Aufbau.


----------



## DrmZ (3. Juli 2021)

Moin!
Ich hab nen Kumpel mit dem Klassiker-Virus angesteckt und nun überlegt er sich nen Reiserad auf Basis eines Klassik-MTB aufzubauen. Ein Rocky würde ihm gefallen.
Es soll ein Stahlrahmen sein - eher solide mit Gepäckträgerösen und nicht zu gestreckter Geometrie.
Wie ist den das Hammer bzw. Hammer race aus mitte 90er?
Wäre das was oder lieber was anderes / besseres?


----------



## synlos (3. Juli 2021)

Wenn Reise, wirkliche Reisen, dann eher ein 28" nehmen. Mehr Gelände dann wohl Hammer, Fusion oder ein 94er Sherpa - eher die unteren Modelle. Beim Sherpa ist der Name schon Programm.


----------



## DrmZ (3. Juli 2021)

Danke, er hat momentan ein 28" von Cube aber will gern etwas breitere Reifen und eben nen Klassiker.
Ich hab mal in ein paar Rocky Mountain Kataloge geschaut.
Die Stahlrahmen scheinen ja alle sehr ähnliche Geometrien zu haben nur andere Rohrsätze.
Nur das Fusion hat ein etwas kürzeres Oberrohr.
Wir werden mal Ausschau halten, ob was in der Region angeboten wird.


----------



## rai-b (3. Juli 2021)

Das Hammer hat meines Wissens im Vergleich zum Fusion einkürzeres Steuerrohr. Das heißt, bei Verwendung des gleichen Vorbaus ist die Position auf einem Hammer schon ein wenig sportlicher.

Das Fusion taugt jedenfalls als Reiserad. Nur Vorsicht; bis 91 hat es hinten U-Brake-Sockel, d.h. Cantis und V-Brakes sind hinten nicht möglich.


----------



## joglo (3. Juli 2021)

Also mit original Vorbau würde ich persönlich auch das Fusion nicht empfehlen. Die Bikes waren für damalige Verhältnisse typisch sportlich gestreckt mit recht langen Oberrohr. 
Man kann damit auch längere Touren fahren, aber ein Reiserad ist das schlicht nicht.
Wenn dann vergleichsweise großen Rahmen wählen, wenig Sattelstützenauszug und kurzen Vorbau, Lenker mit viel Backsweep. Dann wird das reisetauglich aber halt uncooler...


----------



## rai-b (3. Juli 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Wenn dann vergleichsweise großen Rahmen wählen, wenig Sattelstützenauszug und kurzen Vorbau



Aber mit dem größeren Rahmen wird doch auch das Oberrohr länger.



joglo schrieb:


> Die Bikes waren für damalige Verhältnisse typisch sportlich gestreckt mit recht langen Oberrohr.


 
Und dann wird es mit dem größeren Rahmen und dem längeren Oberrohr noch gestreckter und noch sportlicher. Das 90er Fusion ist von den Rocky-Streckbänken schon eine kürzere Variante. Und mit dem im Vergleich zu Blizzard und Hammer (bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht) längeren Steuerrohren sitzt man schon einen Ticken aufrechter. Aber letztlich ist es wie Synlos schon geschrieben hat; das bessere Reiserad ist ein 28".


----------



## joglo (3. Juli 2021)

rai-b schrieb:


> Aber mit dem größeren Rahmen wird doch auch das Oberrohr länger.
> 
> 
> 
> Und dann wird es mit dem größeren Rahmen und dem längeren Oberrohr noch gestreckter und noch sportlicher.


Ja, nur mit großen Rahmen und Stütze drin hat man wenigstens keine Sattelüberhöhung. Beim Fusion mag das ja auch weniger schlimm sein. Das für ein Reiserad auch zu lange OR kann man ja durch kürzeren Vorbau und gekrümmten Lenker einfacher kompensieren.


rai-b schrieb:


> Aber letztlich ist es wie Synlos schon geschrieben hat; das bessere Reiserad ist ein 28".


Genau.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass das Gros aller 90ziger Jahre MTBs schlicht nicht besonders gut als Reiserad geeignet ist.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Hier die ne doch recht ordentliche Tour mit nem 26ziger Klassiker die neulich von @gStar_1988  dokumentiert war





						War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön?
					

Tag 1 von 4. 117km und knapp 1.800 HM. Aufgewacht mit dieser Aussicht.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rai-b (4. Juli 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Ja, nur mit großen Rahmen und Stütze drin hat man wenigstens keine Sattelüberhöhung.



Ja, aber ...

erstmal ein Bild, wir sind hier ja in einer Galerie und nicht im Reiserad-Forum:






... es ist glaube ich wurscht, ob großer Rahmen und kurzer Vorbau oder passender Rahmen und steiler Vorbau; immer wenn sich das Rad per Eigenkreation von der Geometrie-Idee des Rahmenbauers entfernt, wird es unansehnlich, gerade wenn die Rockies der frühen 90er eine Lenkerüberhöhung ankreiert bekommen. Und die Aufgabenstellung war ja: Reiserad und 26", gern Rocky Mountain aus den 90ern. Der Interessierte sollte also wahrnehmen, dass es nur ein Kompromiss werden kann.


----------



## luckipucki (7. Juli 2021)

Ist das die orginale Gabel?


----------



## rai-b (7. Juli 2021)

Nein. Aber sie paßt zur Katalogbeschreibung, nach der die Originale eine "Tange Cro-Mo MTB-Fork" gewesen ist.


----------



## luckipucki (8. Juli 2021)

Mich hat es nur interessiert weil in meinem 89 Hammer auch eine Tange CrMo Gabel drin war, die aber nicht nach original ausschaute. 
Gruß Lucas


----------



## Scherge (18. Juli 2021)

Kleines Familientreffen... 














Trotz Volljährigkeit seit 94 bzw. 91/92 sind die drei Racker leider alle etwas kleinwüchsig aus meiner persönlichen Perspektive des Bedarfs für Rahmengröße 21"/21.5"...😝


----------



## ole-botze (19. Juli 2021)

Scherge schrieb:


> Kleines Familientreffen...


Wow, die für mich schönsten drei RM Rahmen auf einem Fleck. Respekt! Wunderschön


----------



## useless (20. Juli 2021)

Meines gefährlichen Halbwissens gab es Hammer und Fusion damals auch als STT (Short Top Tube) Variante. Gedacht extra für Frauen die entspannter sitzen wollten. Ich denke auf jeden Fall den 90er Jahrgang und vielleicht auch schon die 89er🤔


----------



## synlos (1. August 2021)

Taugliche Fotos.


----------



## synlos (11. August 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (11. August 2021)

Möchte ich mal fahren.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. August 2021)

Wer es wohl lackiert hat?


----------



## gaggo (11. August 2021)

Hauslackiererei von Tom Ritchey wahrscheinlich 🤔 oder war der Lack ab..... ?


----------



## kalihalde (29. August 2021)

Einige Impressionen vom diesjährigen Rocky Mountain Retro Treffen in Altenau (Harz).














Sehr schön wars.

Rocky-ge Grüße
kalihalde


----------



## Jazzman1991 (31. August 2021)

Nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen ;-)


----------



## expresso'93 (26. Dezember 2021)

Lange gesucht, endlich gefunden... RF ti Vorbau fürs Altitude 🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. Januar 2022)

Ein neuer "Haufen" für 2022! Kommt gesund hin! Es wird wieder eine große Freude!


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Januar 2022)

Ist das orange Avalanche so noch original?
Sieht mega aus mit der Gabel!


----------



## kalihalde (24. Januar 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Ist das orange Avalanche so noch original?
> Sieht mega aus mit der Gabel!


Die Gabel im Avalanche stammt bestimmt aus einem 92er Experience, oder @Jazzman1991?


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. Januar 2022)

Nein, meine ist es nicht. Die habe ich noch.


----------



## Freefall79 (24. Januar 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Ist das orange Avalanche so noch original?
> Sieht mega aus mit der Gabel!


Wenn der Hinterbau (Sitzstreben) original ist, dann tippe ich, dass die Farbe der Gabel es auch ist.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Januar 2022)

Das hatte ich noch garnicht gesehen. Aber so funky Gabs vielleicht nicht oder?


----------



## plueck76 (25. Januar 2022)

Das hätte eigendlich viel dunkler werden sollen aber mein pulverer hat das irgendwie versaut. Original ist der Rahmen Oronge und Gabel und Hinterbau in einem dunklen Lila
Zuerst fand ich es auch scheisse aber wenn du das erste mal im schnee fährst sieht doch ganz geil aus
Gruss Stephan


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Januar 2022)

Super Teil, hast du davon mal ne ges Ansicht?!


----------



## der9er (5. Februar 2022)

Wird es 2022 auch so ein Treffen geben? Ich würde mein Blizzard mitbringen. VG


----------



## Miracoolx (5. Februar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miracoolx (5. Februar 2022)

Jetzt habe ich keinen platz mehr im Keller


----------



## Radlradler (6. Februar 2022)

Blizzard von 93 mit RaceVogs in farblicher Harmonie vereint


----------



## Freefall79 (7. Februar 2022)

Radlradler schrieb:


> Blizzard von 93 mit RaceVogs in farblicher Harmonie vereint


Wenn ich das so sehe, wird's echt Zeit, mit dem Aufbau zu beginnen... das Frühjahr kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Fischland (7. Februar 2022)

...TT - Tolles  Teil.


----------



## Freefall79 (7. Februar 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...TT - Tolles  Teil.


Danke. Ich bin auch echt happy, dass ich noch einmal die Gelegenheit bekommen habe, einen solchen Rahmen in einem SOLCHEN Zustand zu erwerben… vor Jahren hatte ich 'ne Gelegenheit an mir vorbei ziehen lassen und mir dafür alle paar Monate in den A*** gebissen.


----------



## der9er (8. Februar 2022)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich bin auch echt happy, dass ich noch einmal die Gelegenheit bekommen habe, einen solchen Rahmen in einem SOLCHEN Zustand zu erwerben… vor Jahren hatte ich 'ne Gelegenheit an mir vorbei ziehen lassen und mir dafür alle paar Monate in den A*** gebissen.


Ich hab den gleichen Rahmen 2020 erworben und aufgebaut - ein Traum! Viel Spass und ich bin gespannt, wie der Aufbau dann aussieht! VG


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Februar 2022)

der9er schrieb:


> Ich hab den gleichen Rahmen 2020 erworben und aufgebaut - ein Traum! Viel Spass und ich bin gespannt, wie der Aufbau dann aussieht! VG



Danke und Dir auch einen Glückwunsch.

SO
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rocky-mountain-blizzard.830485/post-14234424





ein Knaller wird mein Aufbau wohl nicht werden, aber auch ich werde mich bemühen, dem Rahmen halbwegs gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Fischland (9. Februar 2022)

...so ein Rocky kann man doch ganz easy aufbauen. ( Das oben ist schon ein Brett)
Wichtig ! Du hast schon eine passende Gabel u. etwas Syncros u. Race Face und XT lässt sich doch finden...


----------



## Miracoolx (9. Februar 2022)

Oder eine Syncros Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (28. März 2022)




----------



## wtb_rider (28. März 2022)

Oh sehr schön, aber n bissl lütt für dich oder?


----------



## kalihalde (3. April 2022)

Ein paar Impressionen von "The Halle (Saale) Experience" am Wochenende ...





















Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## wtb_rider (3. April 2022)

Sowas würde ich mir auch noch hinstellen


----------



## kalihalde (3. April 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich mir auch noch hinstellen


Fahren ist aber in diesem Falle viel besser .


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2022)

Ist das meine Gabel aus dem Zaskar? 


Tatsächlich.  Geiler Scheiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (3. April 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ist das meine Gabel aus dem Zaskar?  ...


Ja, ich habe die Gabel auch wieder erkannt


----------



## rabbid (3. April 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ist das meine Gabel aus dem Zaskar?
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich.  Geiler Scheiß.


Sie hat einen würdigen Platz bekommen 👍🏻


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2022)

Definitiv, sehr schön!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (3. April 2022)

Vielen Dank an @kalihalde ! Ein richtig tolles Wochenende, super Bikes! Die nächste Ausfahrt kommt bestimmt ;-)


----------



## msony (4. April 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen von "The Halle (Saale) Experience" am Wochenende ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top!
Da hätte ich meins auch gerne beigestellt.


----------



## joglo (4. April 2022)

msony schrieb:


> Top!
> Da hätte ich meins auch gerne beigestellt.


Mit der Feuerwehr-roten Gabel hätte das noch ne weitere schöne Farbe ergeben, scheint ja eine toll farblich abgestimmte Truppe gewesen zu sein, aber ich glaube Du hast ja dann noch ne andere verbaut.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (4. April 2022)

Wo wir schon ein Logo haben, könnten auch noch mehr zur "Erfahrung" dort beitragen ;-), das wäre doch ein Anreiz.


----------



## Scherge (16. April 2022)




----------



## rai-b (8. Mai 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ..so ein Rocky kann man doch ganz easy aufbauen.





Fischland schrieb:


> etwas





Fischland schrieb:


> Race Face


...

Ja, ... also ... etwas Race Face hab ich verbaut ...






aber der Rest ist ... anders bei meinem 95er Équipe:





wie es soweit ...





kommen konnte:






						Sachs Forged - oder - Rocky Mountain Équipe 1995 – Anders.
					

Angefangen hat mein Aufbau mit einer Kurbel ...    einer Sachs Quarz, eine Schöne ,wie ich finde.  Es sammelten sich Schaltgewerke     mit falschrummem Umwerfer, also Entlastung bei Kette rechts    Rahmenschalthebel, als gehörten sie zur Kurbel    die mit Lenkersockeln zu Daumies werden, ohne...




					www.mtb-news.de
				








Die Ahead-Kappe ist derweil gedreht, dass ich das Kleingedruckte während der Fahrt auch lesen kann.


----------



## synlos (6. Juni 2022)

Ein schönes '96 Blizzard sah man am WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabbid (7. Juni 2022)

Am Wochenende beim harten Einsatz auf dem Rennsteig/Thüringer Wald:

Rocky Mountain Vertex 1992, 18,5"
Tange Switchblade
King Steuersatz
Syncros Vorbau/Sattelstütze/Lenker
Flite Alpes
Tune/ZTR355 Laufräder mit Trailking/Mountainking
Race Face LP Kompakt 42/32/20
Extralite Bremshebel und Avid Ultimate V-Brakes
XTR 900 mit 970er Kassette 11-32 und Microshift 9s Daumies


----------



## mauricer (7. Juni 2022)

Das braucht aber schon nochmal eine Syncros-Gabel oder? Gefällt mir gut der Paintjob.


----------



## rabbid (7. Juni 2022)

Ja der Paintjob ist wirklich ein Traum. Und bisher auch ziemlich haltbar wie es scheint, trotz der 30 Jahre. Die Switchblade passt meiner Meinung nach ganz gut hier - besser als bei vielen anderen Rädern. Die Rahmenrohre sind ähnlich. Sitz/Kettenstreben werden schon gut dünner am Ende und sogar das Unterrohr hat dieses Feature. Daher find ich das mit den zulaufenden Enden der Switchblade gut. Eine Syncros ist erstmal nicht geplant.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (28. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## leftyben (1. Juli 2022)

Damit werde ich beim Giro Bavarese starten:



Nicht alles ist tc aber mir gefällt‘s. Die ursprüngliche Race Face Kurbel hatte 53/42 und wurde entsprechend meinem aktuellen Leistungsstand erstmal getauscht. ✌️🇨🇦









						GIRO BAVARESE - alle Infos + Anmeldung | Bicibavarese
					

Der Giro Bavarese - Bayerns gschmeidigste Vintage-Rennrad-Rundfahrt auf den schönsten Straßen rund um Tegern-, Spitzing- und Schliersee.




					bicibavarese.de


----------



## leftyben (1. Juli 2022)

PS:


----------



## leftyben (10. Juli 2022)

leftyben schrieb:


> Damit werde ich beim Giro Bavarese starten:
> Anhang anzeigen 1509178
> Nicht alles ist tc aber mir gefällt‘s. Die ursprüngliche Race Face Kurbel hatte 53/42 und wurde entsprechend meinem aktuellen Leistungsstand erstmal getauscht. ✌️🇨🇦
> 
> ...





#girobavarese 2022


----------



## gaggo (10. Juli 2022)

Seid ihr trocken geblieben auf der Runde? 🚵


----------



## leftyben (10. Juli 2022)

Zum Spitzing hoch hat’s genieselt, dann wurd’s aber immer besser. Alles und alle waren super entspannt. Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (8. August 2022)




----------



## stahlinist (9. August 2022)

Der Schneesturm unter den Scheunenfunden


----------



## Jazzman1991 (1. September 2022)

Noch eine Woche ;-)


----------



## Jazzman1991 (8. September 2022)

Begonnen....


----------



## Jazzman1991 (10. September 2022)

Weiter gefahren ;-)


----------



## MForrest (10. September 2022)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Weiter gefahren ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 1548177



Könnte ich bitte mal noch n Bild  2, 3,.... vom Tantalus haben 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (10. September 2022)

ich würde es auch gern sehen + bin auch tolerant wegen fehlendem Umwerfer 

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## mauricer (10. September 2022)

Man sieht doch alles, was da NICHT dran gehört. Schade ums schöne Rad.


----------



## wtb_rider (11. September 2022)

Da sind aber n paar coole Kisten dabei. Sehe ich da auch die Ti P2 von letztens. Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## kalihalde (11. September 2022)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Weiter gefahren ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 1548177


... am Samstag sah die Startaufstellung für die Ausfahrt etwas ECS-lastig aus




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. alle vorne schön dreifach und mit Umwerfer


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2022)

Tja, so geht’s! 😉 Ich war auch einige Stunden im Besitz eines Rocky. 





Interessiert war ich aber nur an den Avid Arch Supreme. Den Rest habe ich in gute Hände entsorgt. 😜

Tom 👍🏼


----------



## kalihalde (12. September 2022)

tomasius schrieb:


> Tja, so geht’s! 😉 Ich war auch einige Stunden im Besitz eines Rocky.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1549845
> 
> ...


Dem neuen Besitzer viel Freude mit der Sänfte .



Non-Suspension war gestern, @plueck76 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Jazzman1991 (12. September 2022)

Von der letzten Tour im Rahmen des Rocky Mountain Retrotreffens im Harz.


----------



## plueck76 (16. September 2022)

Welche Regeln?


----------



## wchow16 (9. Oktober 2022)

Here is my newly restored Rocky Mountain Nimbus. Thanks


----------



## mauricer (9. Oktober 2022)

Great bike. Stem looks painfully flat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (11. Oktober 2022)

waren eigentlich alle Rocky's in Kanada geschweißt oder gab es da auch "Asien" Zukäufe ?

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Oktober 2022)

Es gab eine Pressemitteilung, als die Produktion nach Asien ging. Inklusive Preisnachlaß, den Rocky weitergereicht hat.
Müßte aber um 2010 gewesen sein.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Oktober 2022)

...Cirrus, Experience,...


----------



## Levi Strauss (11. Oktober 2022)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ...Cirrus, Experience,...


was meinst du ? die wurden sicher in Kanada geschweißt ?! Ich hatte nur Zweifel bei den einfacheren Rädern z.B. dem Hammer ?!

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Oktober 2022)

die sind nicht in Cda hergestellt


----------



## joglo (11. Oktober 2022)

hi, da würde ich mich dran hängen, mich würde eigentlich auch interessieren wann für welche Rocky-Mountain Rahmen die Herstellung nach Asien verlagert worden ist.
Ich fürchte nur, dass das nicht ganz so einfach zu verstehen ist, RM schon in den 90zigern auch groß in Asien fertigen hat lassen, aber das tunlichst vermieden hat zu dokumentieren, an die Presse durchschimmern zu lassen oder gar den "Made in Taiwan" Sticker auf dem Rahmen zu pappen.
"Made in Canada" hat man sicher etwas grenzwertig ausgelegt, denn anders als wahrscheinlich viele Käufer dachten, ist damit nur die Endmontage gemeint.

Das mit der Verlagerung 2010 war dann wahrscheinlich auch noch die Endmontage. Weil Rahmen je nach Modell schon meiner Einschätzung nach Mitte der 90ziger viel aus Asien zugeliefert wurden.

Hier (und die paar Posts danach) gabs neulich schon ein paar ganz gute Infos von @Scherge, @rai-b  u.a.





						Der Blizzard Fanatiker Thread
					

Ich hab mich bislang noch nicht so richtig mit dem Gravel Hype anfreunden können   Wahnsinig überflüssig, diese Gravel-Bikes mit ihren Gravel-Bags ...    Rennsteig vor fünf Wochen.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Meine Frage wäre dann ob wenigstens der Handbuild-Sticker den eben nur manche Rocky Mountain Bikes haben, dann auch zumindest ein Hinweis auf Rahmenfertigung in Kanada wäre?


----------



## MForrest (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann hier nur soviel beitragen, dass Chris Dekerf nach seinem Weggang bei RM auch noch in Lizens für RM geschweißt hat z.B. das Blizzard ausm 1993-er Katalog.


----------



## Levi Strauss (11. Oktober 2022)

MForrest schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur soviel beitragen, dass Chris Dekerf nach seinem Weggang bei RM auch noch in Lizens für RM geschweißt hat z.B. das Blizzard ausm 1993-er Katalog.


na gut das wäre ja nicht so übel



aber ob Asien oder Kanada wäre gerade bei günstigen Modellen doch interessant ... für einige von uns Gestörten  ...

hab mich nochmal reingelesen aber ich denke die Rocky'sche Verschleierung der Produktionsstätte ist voll aufgegangen ...

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Freefall79 (11. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre, ist auf meinem 200*3*er (!) Element noch der Aufkleber mit Unterschrift desjenigen, der den Rahmen geschweißt hat; beim 2003er Instinct ebenso.
Ich muss wohl nochmal auf den Aufkleber schauen, was es genau mit diesem auf sich hat.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass auf der Kettenstrebe "handbuilt in Canada" steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Oktober 2022)

Evtl. wäre ein eigener Diskussionsfaden passender, als die Galerie im Retrobereich.


----------



## SJS_666 (11. Oktober 2022)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> "handbuilt in Canada"


Ob das so aussagekräftig ist?

Gibt auch etliche Beispiele für "made in germany" wo letztlich nur noch die Endmontage in D stattfindet, es aber absolut nichts über die Herkunft bzw die Fertigungsländer der einzelnen Komponenten aussagt...


----------



## Freefall79 (11. Oktober 2022)

Galeriebeitrag, wenn auch nicht retro, das wär's dann aber auch, was ich erhellend zu dem Thema beitragen kann:





Wenn der Rahmen nicht in Kanada handgeschweisst wurde, wäre die Formulierung i.V.m. dem Design des Bapperls schon mehr als irreführend. Kann mich auch nicht dran erinnern, dass da asiatisch anmutende Schriftzeichen mit Edding drauf gewesen sind.


----------



## useless (11. Oktober 2022)

Also zu meinem Einstieg ins Mountainbike Thema Ende der 80er wurden Thunderbold, Wedge, Tantalus und Turbo ausscausschließlich in Kanada gelötet. Alles andere kam aus Japan (Toyo) oder Taiwan. Es gab mal einen tollen Thunderbold Test in der Sportrad der genau das erläutert. Später kann ich nicht genau sagen. Auf einer Bike Action Schulung, ich glaube 93 oder 94, wurde dann der Easton HBO (Hand Built Only) Rohrsatz für Rocky Alurahmen vorgestellt, die dann in Kanada auch geschweißt wurden. "Gebaut" für das ganze Rad bedeutet ja nix als Marketing. Im übrigen saß ich bei der Schulung in Winterberg mit Grayson Bain und Ben Serotta beim essen an einem Tisch. Und beide konnten sich nicht vorstellen wie bergig das Sauerland und groß die Entfernung von Hamburg nach Winterberg ist....


----------



## Levi Strauss (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich dachte nicht dass so eine ausufernde Diskussion entsteht. Kann ein Moderator die entsprechenden Kommentare verschieben und ich eröffne einen neuen Faden zum Thema Rocky Herkunft ?

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## rai-b (12. Oktober 2022)

MForrest schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur soviel beitragen, dass Chris Dekerf nach seinem Weggang bei RM auch noch in Lizens für RM geschweißt hat z.B. das Blizzard ausm 1993-er Katalog.



Chris DeKerf hat aber auch einem User im www.mountainbike.nl erklärt, dass schon die 88er Blizzards in Japan bei Toyo zusammengeschwiest wurden. (Wurde von Joglo oben schon mal verlinkt)






						Der Blizzard Fanatiker Thread
					

Ich hab mich bislang noch nicht so richtig mit dem Gravel Hype anfreunden können   Wahnsinig überflüssig, diese Gravel-Bikes mit ihren Gravel-Bags ...    Rennsteig vor fünf Wochen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rai-b (12. Oktober 2022)

Die Vorstellung, dass der eigene Rahmen von den Herren RockyMountain höchst selbst zusammengefügt wurde, hat schon was schön-romantisches. Aber, mal in Bildern ausgedrückt, weil ja Galerie oben steht:





Mein 32 Jahre alter Katalog-Letztseiter hat sich mit mir ganz schön gewandelt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Ishiwata-Geröhr eher nicht in Canada zusammengeschweist wurde. Aber er tut unermüdlich seinen Dienst und begleitet mich überall hin.

Noch ein Jahr älter, aber erst vor vier Jahren als undefinierter RM-Stahlrahmen zu mir gekommen ...





ein 89er Avalanche, nach Herrn DeKerf (oben erwähnter Link) ein Toyo/Japan-Produkt.

Wegen nicht haltendem Lack wurde der Rahmen neu gepulvert, ist derzeit noch clean und hatte kurz befremdliche Reifen





Was ich also eigentlich sagen, also schreiben will: das Fusion nutze ich selbst seit 32 Jahren, davon die ersten 13 Jahre als alleiniges Fahrrad und MTB. Die Idee, ein zweites Fahrrad zu wollen, hat tatsächlich auf sich warten lassen. Der Avalanche-Rahmen ist mit schlechtem Fremdlack gekommen, wurde also in einem Maße genutzt, dass schon mal eine Neulackierung anstand, welche dann auch schon wieder ordentlich vom Gebrauch gezeichnet war. Beide Rahmen sind mit Sicherheit nicht im Hause Rocky Mountain in Canada geschweist worden. Und beide Rahmen tun nach über dreißig Jahren immer noch anstandslos ihren Dienst. Wahrscheinlich ist die Qualität der Fernost-Rockies gar nicht so schlecht, dass man sich sorgen müsste.

So


----------



## Jazzman1991 (30. Oktober 2022)

Mit dem Klassiker geht es auch starr bergab ;-)


----------



## Jazzman1991 (31. Oktober 2022)

Vertex 1992, 8,43kg, dieses Jahr beim Rocky Mountain Treffen im Harz leider nicht zum Einsatz gekommen:


----------



## wtb_rider (31. Oktober 2022)

Wow sieht mega aus… Farbe gabs aber so nich oder? Und Gabel is wat?


----------



## Jazzman1991 (31. Oktober 2022)

Der Meister von der Ostsee hat es neu gemacht und die Ti-Gabel und den Vorbau entsprechend gleich in "Wagenfarbe" lackiert.

PS: ein Tribute für mein verkauftes Summit


----------



## joglo (4. November 2022)

Leider nicht mein Bike, andererseits bin ich auch nicht der Sascha-Hehn-Typ mit pinken Shorts auf dem Foto, sondern nur eben über das Bild unbekannter Herkunft gestolpert.




Das ist aber ein sehr nettes Bike, sollte ein 89ziger Wedge sein, wie das hier vor vielen Jahren hier mal gezeigte





						*** Rocky Mountain Galerie ***
					

:mad:  :mad:  :mad:   Da sind neue Kurbeln ja ein geringfügiges Vergehen  :D   Hier mal das schöne 90er Original und dazu das 89er - Decalfarbe unbekannt, aber mit U-Brake ...  (:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MForrest (4. November 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Leider nicht mein Bike, andererseits bin ich auch nicht der Sascha-Hehn-Typ mit pinken Shorts auf dem Foto, sondern nur eben über das Bild unbekannter Herkunft gestolpert.
> Anhang anzeigen 1579786
> 
> Das ist aber ein sehr nettes Bike, sollte ein 89ziger Wedge sein, wie das hier vor vielen Jahren hier mal gezeigte
> ...


wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war das Bild mal in der bike


----------



## zonoskar (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich muss noch vieles basteln an dieser Cirrus, aber es ist schon fertig für ein Bild


----------



## joglo (6. Dezember 2022)

zonoskar schrieb:


> Ich muss noch vieles basteln an dieser Cirrus, aber es ist schon fertig für ein Bild


Du hattest ja schon ein paar Themen noch angepeilt und der etwas zu neue Mavic? LRS passt meiner Meinung auch nicht besonders gut, den verweiste Zuganschlag hinten finde ich schade, aber die anderswo schon kritisierte Pace Federgabel gefällt mir aber richtig gut in der Kiste, vorallem weil diese nicht gekröpft wie ne MAG o.ä. ist und sich damit so tolle gerade Linien mit Steuerrohr und gar Parallelen mit dem Sitzrohr in der Seitenansicht ergeben.


----------



## zonoskar (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab mal die LRS aus meinem GT RTS verbaut. Das sieht in der Tat besser aus. Wenn die Sattelstütze rein komt mache ich neue Bilder. Kann mann Hier (NL) oder Hier (UK) verfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (7. Dezember 2022)

zonoskar schrieb:


> ... Hier (NL) oder Hier (UK) verfolgen.


Auch schön das Blizzard - ein bißchen schade, es zu schlachten.


----------



## zonoskar (7. Dezember 2022)

Das Blizzard wird einmal wieder fahren. Brauche LRS, Gabel, Bremsen, usw. Werde wahrscheinlich neue Teilen für das Cirrus kaufen und das Blizzard wieder aufbauen wie es einmal war.


----------



## Joobxx (7. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schön geworden. Und Time korrekt müssen solche Räder auch nicht unbedingt sein. Ich hatte damals an meinem Neon Gelben Alpinestars eine Magura Hs 33 Raceline dran und das Rad war schon mindestens 10 Jahre alt.  Sah einfach spitze aus


----------



## gaggo (7. Dezember 2022)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> was meinst du ? die wurden sicher in Kanada geschweißt ?! Ich hatte nur Zweifel bei den einfacheren Rädern z.B. dem Hammer ?!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Mike




Wo kamen diese bleischweren Hammer Rahmen Anfang der 90er denn eigentlich her?

Steht ein Hammer ganz unten? Oder gab es noch weniger wertige? Danke!


----------



## Lorenzini (7. Dezember 2022)

Den originalen 96er Blizzard LRS habe ich eventuell noch da.


----------



## joglo (7. Dezember 2022)

gaggo schrieb:


> Wo kamen diese bleischweren Hammer Rahmen Anfang der 90er denn eigentlich her?
> 
> Steht ein Hammer ganz unten? Oder gab es noch weniger wertige? Danke!


das hatten wir neulich hier zusammengetragen





						Wo wurden eigentlich Rocky Mountain Rahmen geschweißt ?
					

In der Rocky Galerie hatte ich die Frage gestellt und dort gehört das Thema, aber so umfangreich dann doch nicht hin. Daher darf gern hierher verschoben und weiterdiskutiert werden ...   Viele Grüße  Mike




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Das Hammer war immer aus Taiwan, bleischwer würde ich den jetzt aber auch nicht nennen.


----------



## gaggo (7. Dezember 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Das Hammer war immer aus Taiwan, bleischwer würde ich den jetzt aber auch nicht nennen.





Danke für die Aufklärung. Aber immer deutlich jenseits der 2 Kilo auch bei den kleineren........wenn ich recht erinnere. Und in den meisten Fällen rostmässig angegammelt.


----------



## outofsightdd (8. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal eine späte Variante, Modelljahr 2000... RS Judy SL, Shimano LX Schaltung + Race Face Prodigy, SRAM 7.0 V-Brakes, lt. Magazin damals 12,35kg in 47cm. Die Lackierung finde ich heute immer noch gelungen.













Konnte ich mir damals nicht leisten, aber für die RockShox Judy SL 2000 hat's gereicht, die habe ich bis heute.


----------



## outofsightdd (8. Dezember 2022)

gaggo schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung. Aber immer deutlich *jenseits der 2 Kilo* auch bei den kleineren........wenn ich recht erinnere. Und in den meisten Fällen rostmässig angegammelt.


Gewichtsangaben der Rahmen von Rocky selber habe ich nur aus einem 2001er Prospekt, hier die relevanten Hardtail-Rahmen:

Stratus/Elevation/Soul/Fusion (Easton Eilte Taperwall): 1,77kg
*Hammer Race* (Reynolds 725 Double Butted CroMo): *2,27kg*
Oxygen Race & Vertex (Easton Ultralite HBO Taperwall): 1,59kg
*Blizzard* (Reynolds 853 CroMo): *2,14kg*
Vertex Team SC (Easton SC7000): 1,30kg (nur da explizit angegeben in 18,5")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (8. Dezember 2022)

1611gr. 20 Zoll, nicht aus Taiwan ;-)


----------



## Jazzman1991 (8. Dezember 2022)

Das Blizzard, 1991, 20 Zoll


----------



## gaggo (8. Dezember 2022)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> 1611gr. 20 Zoll, nicht aus Taiwan ;-)




Welcher Rohrsatz wurde verwendet Christoph? Absolutes top Gewicht für einen 20" Stahlrahmen! Made in Japan oder welded in Canada?


----------



## black-panther (9. Dezember 2022)

gaggo schrieb:


> Welcher Rohrsatz wurde verwendet Christoph? Absolutes top Gewicht für einen 20" Stahlrahmen! Made in Japan oder welded in Canada?


Kein Stahl ;-)


----------



## gaggo (9. Dezember 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Kein Stahl ;-)




OK danke, nicht so genau hingeschaut........da ist mein Scapin aus Columbus leichter🙂


----------



## Jazzman1991 (9. Dezember 2022)

gaggo schrieb:


> OK danke, nicht so genau hingeschaut........da ist mein Scapin aus Columbus leichter🙂


Steht aber nicht Rocky Mountain Titanium drauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (11. Dezember 2022)




----------



## mauricer (12. Dezember 2022)

Geil Tom. Bringstes Pfingsten mit? Würde ich gerne mal einen Tag drauf fahren.


----------



## synlos (12. Dezember 2022)

mauricer schrieb:


> Geil Tom. Bringstes Pfingsten mit? Würde ich gerne mal einen Tag drauf fahren.


Vielleicht.


----------



## alla (12. Dezember 2022)

synlos schrieb:


>


Ist aber 'n bissl zu groß, oder?


----------



## Comandantereck (12. Dezember 2022)

alla schrieb:


> Ist aber 'n bissl zu groß, oder?


20" sollten Moritz doch passen...ist ja auch keine streckbank...


----------



## alla (12. Dezember 2022)

Comandantereck schrieb:


> 20" sollten Moritz doch passen...ist ja auch keine streckbank...


Ich meinte ja auch Tom. Der Sattel ist recht weit vorn geklemmt und das bei rel. kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## synlos (12. Dezember 2022)

Der Sattel muss noch etwas zurück. Mit ü 1,8m geht das.


----------



## gabemtb (23. Dezember 2022)

1998 Oxygen Race


----------



## lorenz75 (27. Dezember 2022)

Dropbar-MTB, Gravler oder verqueres Lasten-Radl - ich weiß es nicht. In jedem Fall waren die Dropbar-Projekte hier und eine Folge oldshovel auf Youtube zu viel wahrscheinlich Gründe für den Bock, etwas Neues auf Basis eines alten Rocky Équipe-Rahmens aufzubauen:















Eckdaten: 96er Équipe-Rahmen, Antrieb wilder Mix aus 1x11 Shimano SLX (Schaltwerk/Kassette), SRAM (Kette/Kettenblatt) und Race Face Kurbel (Prodigy), Innenlager ISIS Truvativ, Ghetto-Tubeless auf altem Araya/XT Radsatz, XT V-Brakes, Cane Creek Bremsgriffe, Reifen Panaracer Gravelking, Träger Pelago, Steuersatz und Achsen KCNC, Alu-Fender Brick Lane Bikes, Vorbau und Sattelstütze Race Face, Gravel-Lenker Zipp, Sattel und Lenkerband Brooks

Viele Grüße,

Lorenz


----------



## stahlinist (27. Dezember 2022)

Sauber 
Copy/paste hierhin ist da quasi Pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (3. Januar 2023)

Mein Neuzugang, ein 91´ Summit Max in 17 Zoll
Gestern im Dauerregen den Deal abgeschlossen und das RM schnell ins Auto gepackt.
Heute den Max mal kurz Probe gefahren, läuft 


















Nach über 30 Jahren Standzeit sind einige Lagerungsspuren bei den Decals zu beklagen, 
die beiden Panarace Smoke sind trocken und brüchig, Schaltung und Bremsen gehen aber Top.
Original laut 91´RM-Katalog waren beim Summit RL Ritchey Megabite Hardrive 2.1 verbaut.
Warum hier 2x Panarace Smoke verbaut wurden erschließt mir noch nicht?
Urlaubsgrüße vom Belchen
Martin


----------



## andraki (3. Januar 2023)

Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang - sieht ja wie neu aus...

Gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Lorenzini (3. Januar 2023)

schönstes Bike des Monats. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## luckipucki (4. Januar 2023)

Die gab es doch als Pärchen bei Kleinanzeige, richtig?
Stolzer Preis aber Hammer Zustand 👍🏻


----------



## Thias (4. Januar 2023)

Double Smoke, weil der Dart erst 92 raus kam?


----------



## Diesy (4. Januar 2023)

Genau, die beiden Summit´s standen lange bei KA!
Das war auch Basis der Verhandlung, ich hab also nicht den Preis gezahlt der zuletzt in der Anzeige aufgerufen wurde.
Das 20 Zoll(?) Max ging Ende November Richtung Günzburg.




Thias schrieb:


> Double Smoke, weil der Dart erst 92 raus kam?


Ok, verstehe!
die Ritchey Megabite gab es ab 91 schon, wie gesehen habe!


----------



## MadBiker80 (4. Januar 2023)

Fantastisch. Das Bike kommt ja mal richtig gut, insbesondere ohne seinen großen Bruder. Bei dem Zustand kann man auch nur staunen- echt ALLES richtig gemacht mit dem diesjährigen Urlaub im Schwarzwald


----------



## alla (4. Januar 2023)

Diesy schrieb:


> Mein Neuzugang, ein 91´ Summit Max in 17 Zoll
> Gestern im Dauerregen den Deal abgeschlossen und das RM schnell ins Auto gepackt.
> Heute den Max mal kurz Probe gefahren, läuft
> Anhang anzeigen 1612985
> ...


Schade, dass da die die Zugführungen für die Bremse aufgebohrt sind, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## stahlinist (4. Januar 2023)

Dunkelgrauer Liner für 2 mm Kabel, würd' ich sagen🔍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (4. Januar 2023)

alla schrieb:


> Schade, dass da die die Zugführungen für die Bremse aufgebohrt sind, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Da ist nix aufgebohrt
Da sind an Schalt und Bremsseil Schutzliner ala Jagwire verbaut!
​


----------



## Tomek2020 (5. Januar 2023)

Phänomenal schlichtes und schickes Klassik-Bike. Dagegen sieht alles moderne echt gruselig aus.


----------



## Lorenzini (Sonntag um 18:38)

Jetzt ist es hier.😍
org. Vorbau, Lenker und 91 Katalog sind dabei. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Diesy (Sonntag um 19:58)

...wie Tante Liesbeth schon meint "kleines und feines"
sehr schönes 91´Equipe!
Glückwunsch


----------

